# Der geliebte und geputzte Bergwerks Fred (Zeigt her...)



## Brägel (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Bergwerker/innen

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für etwas erfreuliches hier. Zum Beispiel viele bunte Bilder von geliebten und geputzten Bergwerks. Also postet hier mal was ihr durch den Wald bewegt und natürlich sind auch Kommentare und Verbesserungvorschläge willkommen. Ich mach mal den Anfang und stell meins und das meiner immer noch schnelleren Hälfte rein.

So, bin sehr gespannt auf eure LSD, Pfadfinder, Mercurys, Geminis und so weiter  

Brägel, nur für kurze Zeit mit woody Allen im Handel


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

sehr schönes bike - bis auf die silbernen kurbeln ! warum sind die nicht schwarz - dann wärs perfect !


wie ist der sattel ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (8. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schönes bike - bis auf die silbernen kurbeln ! warum sind die nicht schwarz - dann wärs perfect !
> 
> 
> wie ist der sattel ???



ich nehm mal an, du sprichst von meinem. Also mit der Kurbel hast du völlig recht. Erst wollte ich ne LX, weil schwarz und Race face so teuer. Mein Dealer meinte aber, dass da schon eine XT dran gehört - so als qualitativ passendes Teil. Wenn ich es jetzt aber sehe muss ich auch sagen: das passt nicht. Im Moment ist aber Ausgabenstop. Muss also noch etwas so bleiben.

Mit dem Sattel bin ich noch nicht wirklich glücklich. Hab viel Druck vorne im Dammbereich. Ich probiers noch mal mit etwas abkippen. Ansonsten teste ich den Terry GTO vom Storck. Ich meine da ist es besser, obwohl ich da etwas weniger aufrecht drauf sitze.

Wo sind eure Bikes. Ich will bergwerks sehen!

Übrigens: Das Carbon kommt in Realität sehr geil. Leider irgendwie auf dem Foto nicht so arg. Gut, es könnte noch elegantere Disks brauchen und auch ne andere Kurbel - aber man wird ja nie fertig. Demnächst bekommt es einen roten Speedneeedle als Farbtupfer.

eure Midlife-Krise Brägel


----------



## Nomercy (8. Juli 2004)

Also Brägel,

 ein LRS von den Whizz-Wheels Spezialisten, find' ich Ober-Klasse!

 Gruß
 Nomercy

 P.S.: es gibt natürlich kaum Bikes, die ich schöner als mein eigenes finde - aber Dein's macht da fast schon eine Ausnahme!


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. Juli 2004)

Zum einen: Mir gefällt das rechte MTB besser, sieht 'moderner', ja sogar eine Nuance martialischer aus. Der Gesamteindruck ist irgendwie harmonischer, obwohl ich mir an diesem eher silberne Kurbeln, passend zum Hinterbau, vorstellen könnte.

Zum anderen: Brägel, fährst Du mit einem Spiegel durch den Wald? Ich finde die silbernen XT-Kurbeln gar nicht übel - optisch gesehen meine ich. Für meinen Geschmack ist der in Creme gehaltene Bergwerk Schriftzug etwas 'nervend', aber auch das kann egal sein, Hauptsache, das Ding hält, was es verspricht! 

Geschmäcker sind (zum Glück) verschieden.

Mal sehen, ob ich mich traue, mein lumpiges Mercury hier abzubilden ... ich hasse Profilneurosen ...


----------



## XC_Freund (8. Juli 2004)

Ok, obwohl ich's normal nicht gerne zeig, die Marke muß den Wunsch ihre Fahrer nach individuellen Bikes demonstrieren.
Ich hatte ursprünglich nur schwarze Aluteile am Rad, bis ich die Deus gesehen hab. Der Laufradsatz wird noch gegen eine silbernen getauscht.


----------



## Nomercy (8. Juli 2004)

Ende Juni auf 2440m im Oberinntal.


----------



## Nomercy (9. Juli 2004)

Mann oh Mann, der Bild-Upload mit Firefox ist ja eine Katastrophe. Sorry. Konnte es aber zum Glück noch ändern. 
Das Foto ist auf dem Geländer einer Aussichtsplattform einer Seilbahn-Bergstation entstanden, deswegen spiegelt sich auch der Blitz im Plexiglas vor dem echten "Hintergrund".

Hier:


----------



## Brägel (9. Juli 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ... obwohl ich mir an diesem eher silberne Kurbeln, passend zum Hinterbau, vorstellen könnte...
> 
> ... Für meinen Geschmack ist der in Creme gehaltene Bergwerk Schriftzug etwas 'nervend'...
> 
> Mal sehen, ob ich mich traue, mein lumpiges Mercury hier abzubilden ...



hab schon überlegt meine XT-Kurbel an das Carbon zu machen, die alte XTR vom Carbon ans CD und ich brauch dann halt noch was schwarzes. Sozusagen  das große Kurbeltauschen ... 

wo siehst du einen cremefarbenen Schriftzug. der ist schwarz wie die Nacht!

her mit dem mercury




			
				XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, obwohl ich's normal nicht gerne zeig, die Marke muß den Wunsch ihre Fahrer nach individuellen Bikes demonstrieren.
> Ich hatte ursprünglich nur schwarze Aluteile am Rad, bis ich die Deus gesehen hab. Der Laufradsatz wird noch gegen eine silbernen getauscht.



sehr geiles Teil, sehr stimmig und konsequent gebaut. Hast du auch die Tune Schnellspanner dran? Welche Bremse ist das - SD7? Kommst du unter 11 kg?




			
				Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Mann oh Mann, der Bild-Upload mit Firefox ist ja eine Katastrophe. Sorry. Konnte es aber zum Glück noch ändern.
> Das Foto ist auf dem Geländer einer Aussichtsplattform einer Seilbahn-Bergstation entstanden, deswegen spiegelt sich auch der Blitz im Plexiglas vor dem echten "Hintergrund".



gestern hab ich noch kurz dieses Bild mit der sensationellen Fototapete gesehen  und jetzt ist es weg. ich seh nix mehr, was hast du nur getan   Machs doch bitte wieder sichtbar


----------



## Brägel (9. Juli 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Ende Juni auf 2440m im Oberinntal.



so schnell geht das. Jetzt isses wieder da. Also das ist eindeutig ein heißer Anwärter für den Special Award beste Tapete   das Bike ist auch geil, electric blue - passend zum Himmel. Ich komme allerdings mit den racing ralph nur bei trockenheit zurecht.


----------



## XC_Freund (9. Juli 2004)

Die Bremse ist die neue SD-SL (musste silber sein und die SD7 konnte ich aus Gewissensgründen nicht dranschrauben  ) Tune Schnellspanner sind schon in silber dran nur der LRS ist noch sw, aber die neuen Felgen sollten heute kommen (Ufos in silber mit 28 Loch (ich hoffe ich bekomme keinen Schock wenn ich die Dinger sehe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (9. Juli 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bremse ist die neue SD-SL (musste silber sein und die SD7 konnte ich aus Gewissensgründen nicht dranschrauben  ) Tune Schnellspanner sind schon in silber dran nur der LRS ist noch sw, aber die neuen Felgen sollten heute kommen (Ufos in silber mit 28 Loch (ich hoffe ich bekomme keinen Schock wenn ich die Dinger sehe).



dann gibts ja bald ein neues Bild  was wiegts denn jetzt?


----------



## XC_Freund (9. Juli 2004)

Knapp unter 11kg, ist halt ein Bergwerk


----------



## Faunus (9. Juli 2004)

Mein Faunus. Gekauft im Mai 2003. Das Foto direkt nach dem Kauf aufgenommen.


----------



## carloz (9. Juli 2004)

Na,

da kann man ja echt neidisch werden   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## günther69 (9. Juli 2004)

So, da is'es ! Mein geliebtes und geputztes Bergwerks Fred.   Gemini DT (laut Anthony das letzte Exemplar von '03/'04?)
Die Bilder sind schon im ein paar Tage alt, mittlerweile habe ich einen anderen Vorbau (Ritchey).
Bin aber höchst zufrieden damit !

ciao  Günther


----------



## onkel_willi (9. Juli 2004)

so sauber war mein faunus mal an ostern 2003 in broni / lombardei...






bilder von meinem sauberen pfadfinder gibt es wohl die nächsten tage - bau ich gerade auf....
den sauberen rahmen kennen ja einige schon:






sind schon ne menge schöner bikes in diesem fred

grüsse vom unwettergeplagten bodensee  (15 cm hoch hagel gestern)

unwetter am 8.7.2004 hegau / linzgau 

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muzipok (9. Juli 2004)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

zur Abwechslung mal kein Faunus 
Sondern mein Gemini ST






Naturbilder folgen:
Dachte ich muß mal Carloz in seinem Bergwerk Outfit Konkurrenz machen   






Greets,
Alex


----------



## carloz (9. Juli 2004)

okayokayokayokay....hast ja gewonnen   
Netter Drahtesel  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (9. Juli 2004)

der 5234 umbau meines freeride hardtails  

stand juni 2004 aktuell mit:

2002er speedhub
2004er psylo sl immer so zwischen 90 und 110 mm 
2003er deore kurbeln
2002er deore disc 

und mavic d521 dtswiss comp ... vorne ne xt nabe und fatal bert

was folgt:
eine neue kurbel ich kann mich aber nicht entscheiden ... 

FSA Afterburner, Race Face oder ne 2004er xt


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Juli 2004)

foto zu groß - mißt


----------



## XC_Freund (9. Juli 2004)

Ich häng noch ein paar Details an.


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Juli 2004)

wie man unschwer erkennt ein gemini


----------



## Brägel (9. Juli 2004)

@onkel willi

je länger ich mir dein Faunus in Stahl Setup anschaue, desto mehr find ichs einfach nur PORNO.  Gutes Händchen für Chic. Was ist das für ein Sattel - Bel Air?

Und auf das Pfadfinder bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Du bekommst aber keinen Preis für super geputzt gell - weil es ja noch nicht dreckig war  

@fettkloß, muzipok, günther69...

die Geminis haben auch echt was. ich bin zwar nicht so der Fan von Eingelenkern (hab aber auch nie eine gehabt weil das Faunus ja mein erstes Fully ist  ) aber optisch macht das fette Unterrohr was her

@carloz

Wo ist dein Bike?

@faunus

schönes klassisches Teil aber wieso die gekrümmte Stütze und dann den Sattel ganz nach vorn geschoben 

@all

ich find das BW-Trikot ja echt klasse aber kann mans mittlerweile auch wieder kaufen?

wie bekommt ihr die Fotos groß direkt in den Beirtrag? ich check das irgendwie nur mit dem Anhänge verwalten und hab dann auch bei einem Bild nur das Thumbnail drin...

und super, dass ihr euch so beteiligt. Ist jetzt schon ne tolle Bergwerk-Sammlung. Hoffentlich wirds noch mehr


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Juli 2004)

@ brägel 

wenn du mir morgen ca. 1600 überweist mach ich das mercury nächste woche fertig . dann könnte ich das bild auch noch hier reinstellen  



mannnnnnnnnnnn - was wird ein schotter für die  bikes ausgegeben - echt der hammer - überlegt euch das mal was allein für die bergwerkbikes ausgegeben wird !!!!!


----------



## carloz (9. Juli 2004)

@Brägel: Im Gartenshop, wieso ?   

Trau mich nimmer n Bild einzustellen...bei so viele goilen Maschinen...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (9. Juli 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Trau mich nimmer n Bild einzustellen...bei so viele goilen Maschinen...


Hallo Carloz,
komm doch, stell einfach ein Bild von "damals", im Garten, kurz nach der "Geburt" ein. Das ist doch ein Klassiker hier im Forum.
Gruß

P.S.: @all, das sind ja wirklich richtige Topmaschinen, die Parts - der Wahnsinn, das zeigt wirklich wo hier bei uns Bergwerk-Artisten der Hammer hängt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Brägel:
Große Bilder einfügen geht hier im HTML-Modus über dieses Symbol (Grafik URL einfügen): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vorher lade ich die Bilder ins Netz, z.B. hier in die Galerie.
Dann gehe ich im Browser mit der Maus über das Bild und klicke mit der re. Taste im erscheinenden Popupmenu den Punkt "Eigenschaften" an. Von dort kopiere ich mir die URL des Bildes...

Inzwischen sind Parts geändert, Gabel: RS Duke SL U-Turn 2004 (68-108mm), LRS DT Swiss XR4.1 mit Naben 240s von Whizz-Wheels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (9. Juli 2004)

@brägel:

danke für's porno kompliment ) mittlerweile sah es ja anders aus (afterburner kurbeln, louise fr 04, z1 fr und wieder meinen alten flite sattel)

der sattel im stahlsetup war ein fizik plateau (leider nicht wirklich ar***-kompatibel)

einige bergwerk hemdchen gibts vielleicht noch hier: Charlys Bike Point 

(hab da auch mein pfadfinder bestellt & trikots in weiss und braun)

@Nomercy

das bild von hinten ist ja ne super perspektive... richtig leckeres teilchen...

@all

wirklich super geräte habt ihr - war noch keines dabei was mir nicht gefallen würde.

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## XC_Freund (9. Juli 2004)

Endlich, warum hat es bisher noch nie zu so einem super Thread gereicht?
Liegt wohl am neuen sympathischen Brägel-Avatar.
Weiter, mehr, schneller!


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. Juli 2004)

@Brägel:
Ich habe keine Digitalkamera, ich muß mir erst mal eine beschaffen. Irgendwie ist es schon irrig, sich mit seinem Stück Aluminium zu profilieren   

@Nomercy:
Mein Hobelchen sieht ähnlich wie Deines aus, nur habe ich keine Scheibe, sondern eine Arch Rival und meine Gabel ist eine Magura O24U.
Wie bist Du denn mit dem Schwalbe RR zufrieden? Sehe ich das richtig, Du fährts zumindest hinten einen 2,4 Zoll RR?
Wie fährt sich das Mercury mit mehr als 80mm Federweg vorne? Fahrbar? 

Seufz ... Was hier ein Geld ausgegeben wird, mein Gott ... Und dem land geht es doch nicht wirklich schlecht, oder?


----------



## Nomercy (10. Juli 2004)

@Eisenfaust
 Der RacingRalph läuft sehr leicht und hat in diesem Vergleich zum FastFred einen (zusammen mit dem Normalo-Schlauch SV13) um Welten besseren Pannenschutz. Gewicht ist akzeptabel. Er ist nicht der ideale Naß-/Schlammreifen, wird aber aus meiner Sicht auch nie so richtig problematisch, selbst bei feuchten Wurzeln oder Schnee. Der breite 2,4er hat selbst auf extremen Steilpassagen mit schwierigem Untergrund, z.B. mittelgrober Schotter, einen überragenden Grip, der jetzt gerade in den Alpen sogar meinen Mitfahrern aufgefallen ist. Vorne fahre ich im Wechsel 2,25er (hier in Mittelerde) und 2,4er (in den Alpen). Der 2,4er hat vorne auch mit zum Wechsel der Gabel (RS Duke SL U-Turn) beigetragen, da meine Manitou Skareb zu wenig Platz unter ihrem Reverse Arch bot, was z.B. bei Schlamm-Mitnahme zu Problemen führte.
 Mein Lenker ist eher raceorientiert tief montiert. Daher verschaffe ich mir mit einem bei mir standardmäßig eingestellten vollen Federweg von 108mm sogar eine tourengerechte Sitzposition und bergab ist es richtig genial. Viel besser, sicherer und mit ihrem Ansprechverhalten alles glattbügelnd, als die Skareb. Lediglich unter "Wettkampfbedingungen" senke ich sie auf 80-90mm bzw. vor langen Anstiegen vollständig auf 68mm ab -> sie hat kein Lockout, braucht sie aber auch nicht wirklich. Aber selbst mit 108mm bei KURZEN Anstiegen, gibt es kaum Probleme mit einem hochgehenden Vorderrad. Die Duke ist sicher nicht ganz so steif, wie die O24U, aber stabil ist sie schon. Meine 160er XT Scheibe kann ihr nichts anhaben. Gutes Gefühl beim Bergabbremsen aus hoher Geschwindigkeit. Fazit: Die Rock Shox Duke SL (XC) U-Turn passt super an das Mercury, ich würde sagen, sie ist wie dafür geschaffen. Der Fortschritt an Komfort und Sicherheit gegenüber der Manitou Skareb 80mm (auch Stahlfeder) ist überwältigend. Zusammen mit einem mit 2-2,5bar weich aufgepumpten 2,4er auf dem Hinterrad wird fast ein Fully daraus.

        Hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(in einem Beitrag weiter unten, auf dem Alpenbild, ist sie mit 68mm zu sehen)


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Juli 2004)

@ nomercy 
dein lob an die rs duke u-tirn kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen . ich hab das "ding" am gemini - ich will mich hier nicht über die gabel  auslassen aber die fliegt bald raus und ich werde ne talas rlt dranbauen - die hat den namen "federgabel" wenigstens verdient .
das gleiche gilt für den sid dämpfer - der is garnicht sooo übel aber ich will einen der "denken" kann


----------



## Nomercy (10. Juli 2004)

@Fettkloß
 Ist schon recht, das ganze ist auch eine rein subjektive Wertung, also mit Vorbehalt. Allerdings ist die Duke eher eine Hardtailgabel, an einem Fully spielen sicher auch andere Dinge eine Rolle, insbesondere die Harmonie zum hinteren Dämpfer etc. Und die Fox arbeitet und denkt ohnehin in einer ganz anderen Liga.


----------



## Brägel (10. Juli 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> der 5234 umbau meines freeride hardtails
> 
> stand juni 2004 aktuell mit:
> 
> ...



Respekt, auch `n fettes Konzept. Was wiegt denn so ne unkaputtbare HT-Kampfmaschine?



			
				Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ brägel
> 
> wenn du mir morgen ca. 1600 überweist mach ich das mercury nächste woche fertig . dann könnte ich das bild auch noch hier reinstellen



dann stells doch lieber erst mal halb fertig hier rein. meine letzten 1.600 stecken im Faunus.  So können wir auch den Fortschritten teilhaben...



			
				carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Brägel: Im Gartenshop, wieso ?
> 
> Trau mich nimmer n Bild einzustellen...bei so viele goilen Maschinen...
> 
> ...



jetzt aber mal nich so zickig hier  



			
				Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> @Brägel:
> Ich habe keine Digitalkamera, ich muß mir erst mal eine beschaffen. Irgendwie ist es schon irrig, sich mit seinem Stück Aluminium zu profilieren
> 
> Seufz ... Was hier ein Geld ausgegeben wird, mein Gott ... Und dem land geht es doch nicht wirklich schlecht, oder?



Vielleicht kannst du eine leihen  

Und hier profiliert sich doch keiner. ich seh nur gern schöne Bikes und find die einzelnen Lösungen teils hochinteressant. ich hab Spaß an dem fred. Mit profilieren hat das nix zu tun   

Geld, ja, aber da gibts teurere Hobbies




			
				Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @Brägel:
> Große Bilder einfügen geht hier im HTML-Modus über dieses Symbol (Grafik URL einfügen):
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, werds dann demnächst mal mit zwei bessere Bildern unserer Faunüsse probieren - auch wenn ich am Mac keine rechte Maustaste habe  

Deine Reifen und Gabelwahl sind eine Überlegung für mein Storck Rebel wert. Dort fahre ich derzeit ne ziemlich brettharte 80 mm Black und 2.1er Racing Ralph mitr 3,5 bis 4 bar hinten weils sonst durchschlägt. Die Gesamtkombi ist bockhart und bei Regen im Gelände eigentlich unfahrbar.

Wie ist das denn mit 2.4 er RR auf schmalen Felgen. Kippen dir die nicht weg? Naja vielleicht geht sowas als Leichtgewicht.

@all   der Fred macht Laune!


----------



## der alte ron (10. Juli 2004)

@brägel , das bike deiner freundin ist der hammer ! Ganz große klasse  , richte ihr bitte unbekannterweise mein kompliment für ihren erlesenen geschmack aus !

Nikolay

P.S.: für alle die es interessiert wie mein bike abenteuer geendet hat :


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Juli 2004)

hheeyyy alter ron - das teil is ja scharf - mein lieber scholli   

echt geil - hat bestimt auch ne haufen euronen vernichtet !!


nur -- es ist kein Bergwerk - muss ich als karmajäger den beitrag melden oder was ?

PS: was is mit dem vorderen bremszug - willste daran knoblauch zumtrocknen aufhängen ?

nachtrag : gefällt mir nach längerer betrachtung wirklich sehr gut , bitte mal technische details - gewichte etc . - das ding sieht echt gefährlich aus !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (10. Juli 2004)

Hat weniger gekostet als man glaubt , ich hatte ja den ganzen winter über zeit teile möglichst günstig zu sammeln , es fehlte nur der rahmen . Die leitung wird zusammen mit dem schaft gekürzt !! Gewicht 11.8 kg mit hope scheiben , talas und ust - etwa 400g potenzial noch drin aber jetzt ist erstmal ausgabestop ! Leichbau war nie geplant , nur schadensbegrenzung - ich hasse schwere bikes   ! Nur hot s 2.2 ust für spaßige touren hab ich mit noch bestellt .

@brägel , wie ist deine hope jetzt mit den coolstop . Bei mir finde ich die bremsleistung an der mono m4 noch nicht besonnders optimal , außerdem fängt sie jetzt auf langen schnellen abfahrten auch an zu jammern  !


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Juli 2004)

> Hat weniger gekostet als man glaubt


    

da brägel mir keine 1600 zahlen will soll ich nochmal meine baustelle zeigen  

also bitte


----------



## Brägel (10. Juli 2004)

@alter schwede, äh ron

das teil ist schon sehr verschärft, leider steht irgendwie der falsche name drauf, da du aber besten willen warst ein Bergwerk zu bekommen sei dir die ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt  

meine Hope bremst jetzt nach ein paar Kilometer schon arg bissig. Wesentlich bessere Performance als etwa meine C2 (die hat aber auch je ca. 20 mm weniger Durchmesser). Druckpunkt 1A. leider war ich noch nicht wieder am Lago oderin ähnlichem terrain und kann deshalb über Verglasung oder termisch bedingtes laut werden nichts sagen. Hier in Mittelerde (hab ich geklaut  ) herscht Ruhe und finstere Verzögerung.

danke fürs Kompliment. Werds ausrichten. Und als Belohnung noch mal in besser belichtet und gröööößer:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/41776/size/big/sort/1/cat/500

@fettkloß

eine seeeehr schöne Baustelle  

@onkel willi

apropos Baustelle, gibts schon Baustellenbilder vom Pfadfinder?


----------



## Nomercy (10. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier profiliert sich doch keiner. ich seh nur gern schöne Bikes und find die einzelnen Lösungen teils hochinteressant. ich hab Spaß an dem fred. Mit profilieren hat das nix zu tun
> 
> Geld, ja, aber da gibts teurere Hobbies
> 
> ...


@Brägel
Zustimmung. Das mit dem Mac find ich gut, irgendwie paßt ein Mac auch viel besser zu einem Bergwerk. Mein Kumpel hat mir vor kurzem seinen PowerMac G5 und sein G4 Powerbook vorgestellt, incl. Aufmachen und Reinschauen - das ist echte Ästhetik!
Was die breiten Schwalbe RR angeht sitzen die auf der DT-Felge recht fest, sogar etwas straffer als auf meiner bisherigen Mavic X223. Nichtsdestotrotz fahre ich auch aus eben diesem Grund hier bei mir im flacheren Land wenigstens vorne "nur" 2,25, da fühle ich mich in schnellen Kurven etwas wohler. So oder so, habe jetzt mit dem Mercury 3000km runter und auch mit wenig Druck noch keinen Reifen von der Felge geholt. 
Toi-toi-toi! 

P.S.: Apropos Gewicht, habe tatsächlich in den letzten 10-12 Monaten von 94kg auf 79kg Gewicht gemacht. Das ganze auf folgender Grundlage: etwas weniger Essen (vor allem nix Süsses und nix aus Weißmehl), etwas mehr Bewegung und der Rest ist pure Faulheit: Wenn ich z.B. abends um zehn vor dem knackig gefüllten Kühlschrank stehe, denke ich an den nächsten Berg auf den ich doch mehr oder weniger die ganzen Leckereien schwitzend und schnaufend schleppen müsste - und schon bleibts stehen wo es ist. Es tut nicht weh und es funktioniert.


----------



## Nomercy (10. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> da brägel mir keine 1600 zahlen will soll ich nochmal meine baustelle zeigen


@Fettkloß
Respekt Fettkloß, da wächst ja ein neuer Stern am MTB-Himmel. Besonderes Lob für die gelungenen Bilder. Die Nummer mit dem Glas ist ja irre, insbesondere auf der seitlichen Aufnahme sehr effektiv eingesetzt.


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Juli 2004)

danke für das lob - das mit dem glas war reiner zufall - hatte grade nix anderes greifbar .

ja ich bin selber gespannt wie es zum schluss aussehen wird - bis jetzt bin ich auch voll zufrieden , obwohl ich nach dem kauf der next lp kurz zweifel hatte obs doch nicht lieber die deus hätten seien sollen - aber ne , nach stundenlangem vor der "baustelle" hocken und nachdenken ---- "die next lp sinds"!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (10. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt, auch `n fettes Konzept. Was wiegt denn so ne unkaputtbare HT-Kampfmaschine?



15 kg oder so  

ich wollte auch schon abspecken ... aber z.b. finde ich keine bessere disc als die 525er deore ... hab schon xt discs, magura louise fr usw. probiert aber mit dieser schwarzen deore disc haste wenn du zudrückst ne fahrbare raketen abschussrampe 

die psylo sl ist ein test ... durch die extreme geometrie veränderung durch das u-turn 
aber bisher recht geil .... auf 80 mm haste quasi ne rennmaschine auf 125 mm ists in der ebene und am berg unfahrbar aber dafür downhill gigantisch ... 100 mm sind ideal zum touren .. 
die gabel ist sehr weich also ist der lock out zwingend notwendig und wird demenstsprechend oft gebraucht ...

mavic d521 er desshalb weil ich damals wo ich das bike gekauft hab 108 kg hatte (heute morgen 78 kg)  außerdem hatte ich n halbes jahr ne hs 33 dran ... trotzdem ... fette felgen sind pflicht schon wegen meinem fahrstil 

die deore kurbel hab ich mit nem xt lager kombiniert ... erfüllt ihren zweck und ist ausreichend steif ... optisch halt nicht der bringer (saint ?) 

jo speedhub ist für mich sowieso DAS nonplusultra

anbauteile sind ritchey comp ... eben aus dem grund weil ich mal > 100 kg hatte und mir das geld für edelparts die technisch nix bringen wie sattelstützen, vorbau und lenker einfach zu schade ist

ich hab nur angst um den rahmen ... das mir mal das unterrohr bricht (eigentlich unbegründet) aber da


----------



## bluesky (10. Juli 2004)

@ Brägel 

das bike von deiner holden ist echt fett 
(optisch fast das geilste das ich bisher gesehen hab)

wenns die black mit silbernen tauchrohren und carbon optik gäbe 
hätte das bike das prädikat -> PORNO verdient 

(oder ich würde ja jetzt sagen death metal pur   ) 

aja ... mach bitte den jack wieder als ava rein ... sonst hau ich dich !


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. Juli 2004)

@Nomercy:
Ich fahre auch den RR, allerdings in der 2,25 Zoll Version. Ich hatte bisher auf befestigten trockenen Wegen keine Probleme, nur an einer Rampe mit ca. 20% + Steigung verlor das Hinterrad soviel Traktion, daß ich absteigen mußte. Ich muß zu meinem Leid gestehen, daß ich mit 3 bar gefahren bin und sowohl Vorder- als auch Hinterrad lustig in den Abflußrinnen herumhüpften.
Nachdem ich mir nach einem Campus-Fest mit einer Unmenge Glas aller Größenverteilungen das HR zerschnitten hatte, war ich etwas enttäuscht, aber die Falle hätte jeden Vollgummireifen enbenso erledigt (schätze ich).

Danke für die Worte zur Gabel! 80mm Gabeln scheinen zunehmend auszusterben und die interessanten Produkte mit ihren neuen Techniken liegen meist im Bereich ab 100mm. Ich muß ja auch an die Zukunft denken.

Ich habe einen Mercury-Rahmen Größe L. Trotz meiner Größe von nur 185cm habe ich relativ kurze Beine, dafür aber einen längeren Torso. Ich benutze den Syntace VRO ECO Vorbau, den ich in der Pfeilung schon nach unten stellen mußte, um eine sportliche Sitzposition zu erreichen (ich kann beim besten Willen nicht wie auf einer Chopper sitzen!). Deshalb dürfte vielleicht auch mit dem Federweg noch etwas Spielraum vorhanden sein.

Ich halte zwar nicht so sehr viel von Optik, trotzdem schindet der RR in 2,4 Zoll mächtig Eindruck! Wie verträgt er sich denn mit dem Umwerfer? Ist noch genügend Platz oder wird es kritisch? 

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## carloz (10. Juli 2004)

Okayokayokay 

Hier das bike, so wie es nun ausschaut mit UST.
Ich glaub das wird der beste thread ever hier im Forum   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. Juli 2004)

Sehe ich das richtig, sind da etwa Reflektoren an den Pedalen?

Ich sehe immer wieder diese fiese Sattelklemme! Ich hatte so ein Ding auch, gabs bei rose für 7,50 Euro, Bergwerk verscherbelt diesen für 10 euro mit Logo. Nachdem das schwächliche Teil im Frühjahr seinen Geist metallen aushauchte, habe ich mir einen einfachen Schnellspanner von Mounty Special zugelegt, 10 Euro. Sieht 'edler' aus, ist vielleicht einen Tick schwerer und vor allem eines: robuster!

@Carloz: Hattest Du nicht zuerst eine waffenmetallblaue Ronin (110mm) am Rad? Jetzt sieht es aus wie bei mir, nur steht an meiner Gabel O24U. 

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## King-Steve (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo Bergwerker,

ich wollte auch mal mein Bike hier vorstellen.  
Könnt euch ja mal drüber auslassen.  


Bis dann der schnelle Steve


----------



## onkel_willi (10. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> @onkel willi
> 
> je länger ich mir dein Faunus in Stahl Setup anschaue, desto mehr find ichs einfach nur PORNO.  Gutes Händchen für Chic. Was ist das für ein Sattel - Bel Air?
> 
> Und auf das Pfadfinder bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Du bekommst aber keinen Preis für super geputzt gell - weil es ja noch nicht dreckig war



so hier kommt jetzt das faun... ähm pfadfinder (muss mich erst noch dran gewöhnen...)

hab heute den ganzen tag montiert und perlen aufgefädelt   
am schluss musste ich dann das innenlager nochmals demontieren, weil der xtr-umwerfer zu wenig platz hatte   ein xt umwerfer passte aber wie angegossen... kurbeln hätte ich ja lieber non-shimano, aber dann wäre es wohl noch nicht fertig.

geputzt hab ich auch noch  die laufräder waren ziemlich schmutzig - will dann bitte auch in die putzpreiswertung!!! morgen wird mal probegefahren und feineingestellt.





ansonsten auch wieder paar nette neue bergwerks hier (das tomac ist auch nicht schlecht!!)

grüsse

onkel_willi


----------



## Nomercy (10. Juli 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte zwar nicht so sehr viel von Optik, trotzdem schindet der RR in 2,4 Zoll mächtig Eindruck! Wie verträgt er sich denn mit dem Umwerfer? Ist noch genügend Platz oder wird es kritisch?
> Gruß Eisenfaust


  @Eisenfaust
 Das mit dem Umwerfer ist ein ewiges Thema, aber um es möglichst kurz zu machen: es wird (innen, auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt) eng, aber nicht kritisch. Hier schlägt die Stunde von stabilen Laufrädern. Seitdem ich die DT Swiss von Whizz Wheels habe, welche knochenhart und superakkurat eingespeicht sind, ist es richtig o.k. Der alte LRS neigte mehr zum Flexen und dadurch kam es bei nicht 100%ig optimaler Einstellung des Umwerfers schon mal zu einem leichten Schleifen des Reifens am Umwerfer. Das ist jetzt Vergangenheit.


----------



## tomblume (10. Juli 2004)

zum rr: fahre den reifen seit 2 monaten auch in 2,4. bis zum umwerfer sind es bei mir noch ca. 2 mm. keine probleme.

hier noch 2 bilder von meiner karre. 
ich vergaß - sollte geputzt sein ;-)

bild 1 fimberpass
bild 2 monte faudo, ligurien

gruß, tom


----------



## Bassi (11. Juli 2004)

Leider immer noch nicht fertig......   






und 






dafür hab ich noch ein anderes. Bild kommt demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassi (11. Juli 2004)

Dann eben doch noch mal geschwind ein Bild gemacht....


----------



## muzipok (11. Juli 2004)

Hab da neulich noch eins gesehen. 
NOch ist es nicht meins, aber vielleicht ....


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Juli 2004)

an onkel willi

dein pfadfinder sieht super aus - ein bike wie ich es mag .
frage : kan man ein pfadfinder so aufbauen das es xc & marathon tauglich ist ? also von der geometrie her meine ich . es gefällt mir vom rahmen her besser als das faunus - deswegen frage ich .

aber noch ein bergwerk is doch schwachsinn oder ?


----------



## onkel_willi (11. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> an onkel willi
> 
> dein pfadfinder sieht super aus - ein bike wie ich es mag .
> frage : kan man ein pfadfinder so aufbauen das es xc & marathon tauglich ist ? also von der geometrie her meine ich . es gefällt mir vom rahmen her besser als das faunus - deswegen frage ich .
> ...



hi fettkloß,
bin es bisher leider noch nicht gefahren - aber heute ist jungfernfahrt mit dem pfadfinder.

zu deiner frage wg xc/marathon: mein bruder hat ein canyon es 7... vom federweg her fast das selbe nur halt mit so neumodischen spv dingens...
--> das teil fuhr sich ziemlich straff und für mich voll xc tauglich, eventuell noch dünnere reifen wie nen conti explorer supersonic, dann hast einen schnellen hobel - auf dem man dann auch noch langstreckentauglich sitzt.
pfadfinder mit entsprechenden dämpfer & gabel (vielleicht nicht grad ne z1 fr) ausrüsten und dann hast was feines für marathon & xc (denk ich jetzt mal so)

will ja mit dem teil auch nichts anderes fahren als mittelgebirgs- & alpen-xc

bin auf jedenfall gespannt aufs fahren (lag ja auch fast 5 wochen flach mit unfall und danach mittelohrentzündung   

ciao
onkel willi


----------



## der alte ron (11. Juli 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> die psylo sl ist ein test ... durch die extreme geometrie veränderung durch das u-turn
> aber bisher recht geil .... auf 80 mm haste quasi ne rennmaschine auf 125 mm ists in der ebene und am berg unfahrbar aber dafür downhill gigantisch ... 100 mm sind ideal zum touren ..
> die gabel ist sehr weich also ist der lock out zwingend notwendig und wird demenstsprechend oft gebraucht ...


Die federwegsverstellung ist wirklich eine geniale sache , hatte nicht geglaubt das es so viel bringt . Nur fand ich die performance der talas deutlich besser , besonnders ihre steifigkeit bei 125mm und minimaler überlappung . Man sollte sich bei den neuen fox nicht von der funktion im neuzustand täuschen lassen . Die neuen gleitbuchsen sitzen jetz deutlich straffer , leiern aber nich mehr aus wenn die gabel eingefahren ist . Die RL version reicht finde ich föllig aus .

@all : Eine gute bergwerk küche wird das hier  !


----------



## carloz (11. Juli 2004)

@Eisenfaust: Eeeerm, ja ich eh... *gg*

Da sind aber jetzt die Schneebesen dran, also werd ich mich mal bemühen noch n aktuelles zu schiessen...
Hab auch schon ne ID, wie ich das machen tu...
Mit nettem Mädel dabei und so...muss mal sehn, dass das klappt   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## locationmaster (11. Juli 2004)

Bassi schrieb:
			
		

> Leider immer noch nicht fertig......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht extrem stylisch aus mit der lefty, gewoehnungsbeduerftig aber
um laengen besser als an cd-bikes.
loc.


----------



## Eisenfaust (11. Juli 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @Eisenfaust
> Das mit dem Umwerfer ist ein ewiges Thema, aber um es möglichst kurz zu machen: es wird (innen, auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt) eng, aber nicht kritisch. Hier schlägt die Stunde von stabilen Laufrädern. Seitdem ich die DT Swiss von Whizz Wheels habe, welche knochenhart und superakkurat eingespeicht sind, ist es richtig o.k. Der alte LRS neigte mehr zum Flexen und dadurch kam es bei nicht 100%ig optimaler Einstellung des Umwerfers schon mal zu einem leichten Schleifen des Reifens am Umwerfer. Das ist jetzt Vergangenheit.



@Nomercy
Du fährst noch die 2003er Kurbel, ich schätze damit auch den 2003er Umwerfer. Die neue 2004er Kurbel soll eine Kettenlinie von 50 mm haben, also 3 mm mehr als die Vorgängerin. Theoretisch müßte das ja auch 3 mm mehr Platz zwischen Umwerfer und 2,4 Zoll Bereifung schaffen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Eisenfaust (11. Juli 2004)

tomblume schrieb:
			
		

> zum rr: fahre den reifen seit 2 monaten auch in 2,4. bis zum umwerfer sind es bei mir noch ca. 2 mm. keine probleme.
> 
> hier noch 2 bilder von meiner karre.
> ich vergaß - sollte geputzt sein ;-)
> ...



Da fährt doch tatsächlich jemand ohne Scheibe den Berg runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomblume (11. Juli 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Da fährt doch tatsächlich jemand ohne Scheibe den Berg runter




und ohne quietschen und schleifen!
und voller dreck ;-)


----------



## Nomercy (11. Juli 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> @Nomercy
> Du fährst noch die 2003er Kurbel, ich schätze damit auch den 2003er Umwerfer. Die neue 2004er Kurbel soll eine Kettenlinie von 50 mm haben, also 3 mm mehr als die Vorgängerin. Theoretisch müßte das ja auch 3 mm mehr Platz zwischen Umwerfer und 2,4 Zoll Bereifung schaffen, oder irre ich mich da?


Hallo Eisenfaust.
Das mit der Kettenlinie der 2004er Kurbel wußte ich noch nicht. Bei meiner 2003 XT Kurbel wird über Spacer am Tretlagergehäuse variiert. Und Du hast mit den 3mm sicher recht, sofern es Dir auch gelingen würde hinten die Kassette um 3mm nach außen zu bewegen, allerdings setzt da der Rahmenkontakt der Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel enge Grenzen. Mein Ritzelpaket ist zumindest ohne Spacer montiert und am Tretlager sind es re. ca. 2-3mm (habs leider nicht vor mir).
Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Freunde der edlen Teile......

hier ein BERGWERK Faunus im klassischen Gewand.
Trage mich zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken das Bike in ein electric-blue zu wandeln ?!

Gruß aus dem schönen Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Variabel (11. Juli 2004)

@rocklandbiker: von wo kriegt man das poster das im hintergrund hängt? hab das vor langer zeit mal auf ebay gesehen, aber leider nicht zugeschlagen. Gibts das noch irgendwo?


----------



## Lumix (11. Juli 2004)

...ok. Ihr wollte es so!!!!!!!


----------



## carloz (11. Juli 2004)

hö ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (11. Juli 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> ...ok. Ihr wollte es so!!!!!!!


Aah, ein Klassiker in Reinkultur. Also mir gefällts!
@Lumix
Wie ich sehe fährst Du auch die filigran-schnuckelige XT Disc von 2003 (gute Funktion + geile Optik, finde ich). Hattest Du eigentlich Probleme mit Geräuschentwicklung. Selber hatte ich ganz am Anfang bei nasser Scheibe diese Situation. Jetzt ist sie eingefahren mucksmäuschenstill und läuft mit einem Satz KoolStop-Belägen lockere 2000km (incl. Alpen). Sicher, jede Scheibe kann unter ungünstigen Bedingungen und bei schlechter Einstellung quietschen, aber eben auch die Marta von einem Bekannten. Z. Zt. teste ich die Originale in "organischer" Variante. Fährst Du spezielle Beläge?
Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Lumix (12. Juli 2004)

@Nomercy 

Servus,

die Bremse ist echt Klasse. Ich fahre die Sintermetall-Beläge von Shimano; ohne Probleme. Bei meinem Steppenwolf Tundra (vor dem BW) hatte ich Anfangs hinten etwas Probleme mit der Geräuschentwicklung; habe dort dann auch die Organischen Beläge verwendet, welches sich aber negativ auf die Scheiben auswirkte.

Wenn ich überlege, dass ich diese Bremsen jetzt das vierte Jahr (ca.14000km/Mittelgebirge) fahre, kann ich nur sagen "...Klasse!!".


----------



## Nomercy (12. Juli 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> @Nomercy
> ... Bei meinem Steppenwolf Tundra (vor dem BW) hatte ich Anfangs hinten etwas Probleme mit der Geräuschentwicklung; habe dort dann auch die Organischen Beläge verwendet, welches sich aber negativ auf die Scheiben auswirkte.


Hallo Lumix, das ist ja interessant. Wie meinst Du das mit dem Negativ, weil ich auch Zweifle, ob die organischen Beläge bzgl. der Vermeidung einer Geräuschentwicklung wirklich notwendig sind.


----------



## Lumix (12. Juli 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lumix, das ist ja interessant. Wie meinst Du das mit dem Negativ, weil ich auch Zweifle, ob die organischen Beläge bzgl. der Vermeidung einer Geräuschentwicklung wirklich notwendig sind.



Na ja, dass Wimmern war mit diesen Beläge abgestellt, die Scheibe war aber nach einem Jahr damit durch. 
Das Steppenwolf habe ich nur ein Jahr gefahren, dann habe ich mit dem neuen Bergwerk auch gleich eine neue Scheibe montiert und der Verschleiß (mit den Sintermetall) ist sehr gering. Die vordere Scheibe ist noch die Erste; Verschleiß ist sehr gering.  

Hey, wie sieht es mit einer Einladung in den Harz aus?  


Peter


----------



## Brägel (12. Juli 2004)

Hi, bin auch mal wieder da und sehe jede menge schöne Sachen!  

@ bluesky

das Faunus Carbon kommt life noch viel besser. Irgendwie spinnt meine Ixus glaub ich, weil alle Fotos so unscharf sind. Deshalb kommt die Struktur vom Carbon auch so schlecht rüber. Wenn man Geld wie Heu hätte gäbe es natürlich auch daran noch einiges zu verbessern.

ach ja, der jack ist weg, er hat sich irgendwie unerlaubt von meiner Festplatte entfernt   

von 108 auf 78 ist absolut genial. irgendwie krieg ich da leider immer noch nicht die Kurve. Aber es geht mir ganz schön auf die Nerven, dass ich meiner Holden nicht nachkomme. Wenn das Bike sozusagen 40 kg hat, hat man am Berg halt keine Chance. Außerdem krieg ich alle Laufräder klein. Muss mir wohl mal was radikales überlegen...

@carloz

siehst du, es geht doch und hat sich gelohnt. Ein weiteres Stück schönes Aluminium für den Fred.

@king steve

oh, da haben wir mal einen älteren Klassiker, nicht schlecht. Ist das ne Mini mit Gothic-Rotoren? Was ist das für ne Gabel? Was ich gar nicht verstehe ist die Sitzposition. Kann das sein, dass dein Lenker 10 cm höher als der Sattel ist? Fährst du damit auch bergauf?  

@onkel willi

eine Waffe.  Absolut verschärft find ich die komplett schwarze MZ. Ich hätte vielleicht bloß statt der Thomson auch ne Roox-Stütze genommen wenn schon Vorbau und Barends von Roox sind. Außerdem find ich die 317 an nem Long-Travel-Enduro unterdimensioniert. Bei mir würden die nicht lange halten. Hat die Gabel eigentlich irgend so eine Kletterhilfe? Die fänd ich ja am Faunus auch sehr scharf und dann hinten auf die 135 mm.... Hhmmmm

Kannst du schon einen Fahrbericht liefern?

@tomblume

nicht übel aber auch nicht geputzt   

@bassi

also das weiße LSD find ich richtig super. Sieht sehr geil aus. Du schreibts ja woanders, dass die Lefty nicht ohne Grund dran ist. Was findest du an er Lefty so toll im Vergleich zu anderen? Würd mich mal interessieren, bin noch keine gefahren.

Warum hast du zwei LSD? Und warum wohnst du auf Gran Canaria während ich mir hier den A... abfriere im ausgefallenen Sommer? Fragen über Fragen   

@muzipok

Das Strahleblau ist irgendwie auch net schlecht. Ist das ne Standard-Lackierung? Kann mich gar nicht erinnern, das bei dem Foto mit den Rohrmustern gesehen zu haben. Tipp: wenn du das Bike kaufst, schmeiß gleich mal die Reifen runter und mach was gscheits drauf

@Lumix

kann es sein, dass deine Stahlflex-Leitungen etwas zu lang sind?  Wie fährt sich das LSD mit 100 mm an der Front? Geht das noch gut bergauf?

Bin gespannt, was noch so kommt...

Brägel, jetzt jacklos


----------



## bluesky (12. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> von 108 auf 78 ist absolut genial. irgendwie krieg ich da leider immer noch nicht die Kurve. Aber es geht mir ganz schön auf die Nerven, dass ich meiner Holden nicht nachkomme. Wenn das Bike sozusagen 40 kg hat, hat man am Berg halt keine Chance. Außerdem krieg ich alle Laufräder klein. Muss mir wohl mal was radikales überlegen...




D321er (haben jetzt ne neue bezeichnung) 36 speichen (dt comp) mit XT naben ... mein rezept gegen laufrradschwäche ... fahr ich zumindest hinten an meinem voitl ... sauber eingespeicht nahezu unzerstörbar 

abnehmtips kann ich dir gerne geben ... wobei man für meinen weg ne menge zeit neben der arbeit braucht ... und es irgendwann soweit ist das hunger kein unangenehmes gefühl mehr ist


----------



## Lumix (12. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bin auch mal wieder da und sehe jede menge schöne Sachen!
> 
> .....
> @Lumix
> ...



Ja, ja, ja,   die Leitungen sind zu lang. Als ich die Hardware bestellt habe, hab ich um 1Uhr Nachts mit einer Taschenlampe im Mund und einem zerbrochenen Zollstock an meinem alten Hot Chili Maß genommen......hätte bis zum nächsten Morgen warten sollen. Da ich aber genau so durchgeknallt wie alle Bergwerker bin; musste die Bestellung noch raus!!!!  
Vorne die 100mm müssen bei dem LSD nicht sein, ich habe den Spacer (Umbau von 100 auf 80mm) von FOX auch schon zu Hause liegen; werde ihn wohl bald mal montieren.

Peter


----------



## Bassi (12. Juli 2004)

hoppla...


----------



## Bassi (12. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> @bassi
> 
> also das weiße LSD find ich richtig super. Sieht sehr geil aus. Du schreibts ja woanders, dass die Lefty nicht ohne Grund dran ist. Was findest du an er Lefty so toll im Vergleich zu anderen? Würd mich mal interessieren, bin noch keine gefahren.
> 
> Warum hast du zwei LSD? Und warum wohnst du auf Gran Canaria während ich mir hier den A... abfriere im ausgefallenen Sommer? Fragen über Fragen



Mittlerweile will ich gar nicht mehr ohne Lefty. Für mich eine der besten Gabeln die es gibt. Sie ist sau leicht, und super steif. Das merke ich besonders im Vergleich zur Skareb am anderen LSD. Und ich finde auch den ELO spitze, kurzen Schwenk am Daumen, und es ist blockiert. Ausserdem fällt bei 'ner Head Shok diese blöse Steuersatzjustiererei weg. 

Tja, und das mit Gran Canaria, da konnte ich nicht mal was für...  Meine Mutter wollte hier unbedingt hin, und als damals kleiner Bub, hatte ich halt noch nicht so viel zu sagen, also: mitgehen. Mittlerweile finde ichs aber klasse hier !   

Bassi


----------



## onkel_willi (12. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> @onkel willi
> 
> eine Waffe.  Absolut verschärft find ich die komplett schwarze MZ. Ich hätte vielleicht bloß statt der Thomson auch ne Roox-Stütze genommen wenn schon Vorbau und Barends von Roox sind. Außerdem find ich die 317 an nem Long-Travel-Enduro unterdimensioniert. Bei mir würden die nicht lange halten. Hat die Gabel eigentlich irgend so eine Kletterhilfe? Die fänd ich ja am Faunus auch sehr scharf und dann hinten auf die 135 mm.... Hhmmmm
> 
> Kannst du schon einen Fahrbericht liefern?



hi brägel,

die z1 hatte ich dieses frühjahr erst am faunus dran, ist vom fahren her prima, beim abstellen ist es ziemlich kippelig (andauernd will der lenker ins oberrohr  )... die z1 kann man absenken mit eta (wird dann stramm aber federn tut sie dann immer noch - wahrscheinlich hat sie noch zuviel öl drin, sollte eigentlich weiter runter gehen) ansonsten wollte ich halt ne robuste landmaschinengabel aus italien...

sattelstütze: fand die thomson ganz gut und die ist auch komplett schwarz, ne roox hab ich mir auch mal überlegt, fand aber die sattelaufnahme zu "punktlastig" - thomson hat da ne flächigere klemmung.

von den laufrädern her hatte ich bisher keine probleme (sind jetzt 2 jahre alt), halten ganz gut... auch wenn ich grad zu schwer bin - 83kg, will aber jetzt abnehmen (hoffe es klappt mal) - das mehrgewicht der z1 ausgleichen.

hoffe ich komm heute mal zu einer kurzen runde - gestern hat es mal wieder geschüttet... da hat es nur zum dämpfereinstellen gereicht. 

@all
jedesmal wieder richtig leckere bergwerks in diesem fred

da schaut man gern rein, in diesen fred

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (12. Juli 2004)

@ Bassi

.....hey, wäre ein Bergwerksstützpunkt   bei Dir vor Ort nicht ein guter Vorschlag??? 

Dann könnte das BW-Forumsvolk mal den Winter vergessen!!!!

Peter


----------



## Eisenfaust (12. Juli 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisenfaust.
> Das mit der Kettenlinie der 2004er Kurbel wußte ich noch nicht. Bei meiner 2003 XT Kurbel wird über Spacer am Tretlagergehäuse variiert. Und Du hast mit den 3mm sicher recht, sofern es Dir auch gelingen würde hinten die Kassette um 3mm nach außen zu bewegen, allerdings setzt da der Rahmenkontakt der Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel enge Grenzen. Mein Ritzelpaket ist zumindest ohne Spacer montiert und am Tretlager sind es re. ca. 2-3mm (habs leider nicht vor mir).
> Gruß
> Nomercy



Hallo Nomercy.
Eigentlich muß das nicht auch hinten zwangsläufig drei Millimeter nach außen wandern. Man fährt "auf Linie" dann nicht mehr auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt.

Wenn bei der XT 2004 die Kettenlinie um 3 mm nach außen wandert, wandert automatisch die dem Sitzrohr am nächsten liegende Umwerferposition ebenfalls drei Millimeter nach ausen, da sich die Abstände der Blätter zueinander nicht ändern. Ich habe das erste Mal hier im Forum davon gelesen, nachdem einige Herren Schwierigkeiten mit XT 2004 Kurbel und XT 2003 Umwerfer hatten. Der Umwerfer ist demnach auch auf 50 mm Kettenlinie optimiert.

Ich wollte das hier nur einfach mal so erwähnt haben, denn offenbar scheint Shominski in dieser Hinsicht an die 2,4 Zoll Fraktion gedacht zu haben. 
Im Moment ärgert es mich etwas, diese Information etwas spät erhalten zu haben, das wäre das schlagende Argument gewesen bei der Neuanschaffung meiner 03er Kurbel gleich auf eine 04er Kurbel zu setzen (was zwangsläufig auch einen neuen Umwerfer zur Folge gehabt hätte).

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Eisenfaust (12. Juli 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bassi
> 
> .....hey, wäre ein Bergwerksstützpunkt   bei Dir vor Ort nicht ein guter Vorschlag???
> 
> ...



Genau!
Und wir laden uns alle mal kurzerhand selber ein


----------



## Brägel (12. Juli 2004)

@elendil, thomcomm, stahlgabi,...
und die ca. 140 weiteren von mindestens 160 Bergwerk-Bikern/Bikerinnen

wo sind eure Bikes. Der Fred hat Hunger  

Wenn jemand zufällig einem potenziellen Fredbereicherer über den Weg postet, akquiriert bitte etwas. Der Fred wird es euch danken


----------



## locationmaster (12. Juli 2004)

mein stadtrad


----------



## Bubilein79 (12. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> @elendil, thomcomm, stahlgabi,...
> und die ca. 140 weiteren von mindestens 160 Bergwerk-Bikern/Bikerinnen
> 
> wo sind eure Bikes. Der Fred hat Hunger
> ...




Ich trau mich ned. Muss mein Gemini erst mal saubermachen... Aber dann zeig ich´s Euch!!

Gruss

Flo


----------



## Brägel (12. Juli 2004)

locationmaster schrieb:
			
		

> mein stadtrad



erörtere uns bitte dieses Konzept. Sehe ich da Slicks und 8" Hayes. Mords Federweg und HT. Was heißt Stadtrad. Sprichst du vom Streeten oder wie das heißt  




			
				Bubilein79 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trau mich ned
> Gruss
> 
> Flo



wenn die 79 dein Geburtsjahr signalisiert, bist du 17 Jahre jünger als ich, da hat man noch Mut und schon ne Digicam. Den Putzlappen leiht man sich von Mutti  Wenn man dazu noch so Waden wie tomblume hat, darf man auch ungeputzt am Fred teilhaben


----------



## locationmaster (12. Juli 2004)

@Brägel
fw=80mm   
grosse scheibe daher, dass ich bis gestern nur die vordere  bremse hatte.  
reifen sind tioga city slicker (mit profil)
gefahren wird alles was andere mit auto und bahn machen 365 tage
im jahr, egal was kommt.

das bike ist letzten sonntag zwei geworden und hat ca. 20 000 km
gelaufen ( allerdings kaum hm, wohne ja im flachland )
loc.


----------



## chris84 (13. Juli 2004)

im Moment is meins leider auch dreckig   
aber ich hab grad mal noch was aus dem Tread zu meinem kaputten Mercury ausgegramt...

damals war der Rahmen noch neu, is jetzt grad ein paar Wochen her. 
Qualität der pics is leider net so gut, billige digicam. Aber vielleicht schießt ja Carloz irgendwann mal noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Radl. Damit der Fred auch was zu futtern hat    

Aber ich muss sagen: ich habt euch da echt wunderschöne bikes aufgebaut! Sobald ich zünftig Geld verdiene kommt ein 2 (und ein 3,4,5...) Bergwerk ins Haus   

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (13. Juli 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> im Moment is meins leider auch dreckig   ... Sobald ich zünftig Geld verdiene kommt ein 2 (und ein 3,4,5...) Bergwerk ins Haus
> 
> MFG
> Chris



Jesus, hast du lange Haxn  Wie lang ist die Stütze? meins is natürlich auch schon wieder dreckig, dafür sind die ja da   und Bergwerk 3, 4, 5 ist mal ne gesunde Einstellung. Ich hätte gern noch ein LSD .... aber auch erst wenn wieder mal Schotter aufs Konto statt unter die Stollen kommt.

@locationmaster

saubere Fahrleistung ... und wegen des Federwegs, da hab ich mich wohl mit kleinen Augen verguckt - so spät


----------



## eitsch:bi (13. Juli 2004)

und noch ein Mercury
eines vorab - ja ja ich geb es zu, ich habs vor den Aufnahmen geputzt... Zum Rad: Der Rahmen ist ein Mercury Race mit Marzocchi Marathon SL, XTR02, Magura Marta, Crossmax XL, Bees, Tune etc. Aufgebaut hab ich das Rad Mitte 2003.


----------



## locationmaster (14. Juli 2004)

eitsch:bi schrieb:
			
		

> und noch ein Mercury
> eines vorab - ja ja ich geb es zu, ich habs vor den Aufnahmen geputzt... .




...und du hast mal auf die schnelle `ne hohlkehle gebastelt...


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Juli 2004)

die hohlkehle hat aber nen knick in der mitte - oder ist das objektiv geplatzt   

bike is aber schön - sattel auch rot / weiß , sonst schlicht - ich würde sagen 11 von 15 möglichen punkten


----------



## onkel_willi (14. Juli 2004)

eitsch:bi schrieb:
			
		

> und noch ein Mercury
> eines vorab - ja ja ich geb es zu, ich habs vor den Aufnahmen geputzt... Zum Rad: Der Rahmen ist ein Mercury Race mit Marzocchi Marathon SL, XTR02, Magura Marta, Crossmax XL, Bees, Tune etc. Aufgebaut hab ich das Rad Mitte 2003.



hallo eitsch:bi,

ein lecker räd'sche!! farbkombi kommt auch gut rüber.
grüsse

onkel_willi


----------



## Lumix (14. Juli 2004)

eitsch:bi schrieb:
			
		

> und noch ein Mercury
> eines vorab - ja ja ich geb es zu, ich habs vor den Aufnahmen geputzt... Zum Rad: Der Rahmen ist ein Mercury Race mit Marzocchi Marathon SL, XTR02, Magura Marta, Crossmax XL, Bees, Tune etc. Aufgebaut hab ich das Rad Mitte 2003.



Servus,

echt der Hammer!! Respekt zu so einem guten Geschmack  

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buettni (14. Juli 2004)

hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein kleines baby 

gruß karsten


----------



## uffe (14. Juli 2004)

Ich hab auch noch ein Faunus 2003 zu bieten! Vom Erscheinungsbild her eher schlicht, aber edel   
Nur die XT Disc Naben stören mich jetzt noch


----------



## uffe (14. Juli 2004)

Oder doch lieber ne Talas?
Und noch Nokon-Schaltzüge?
Und als Laufräder Crossmax Enduro?
Oder was mit DT Swiss Naben?

Wie schön, dass so ein Bike nie wirklich fertig und 100%ig optimal ist   

Gruß,
Ulf


----------



## Brägel (14. Juli 2004)

eitsch:bi schrieb:
			
		

> und noch ein Mercury
> eines vorab - ja ja ich geb es zu, ich habs vor den Aufnahmen geputzt... Zum Rad: Der Rahmen ist ein Mercury Race mit Marzocchi Marathon SL, XTR02, Magura Marta, Crossmax XL, Bees, Tune etc. Aufgebaut hab ich das Rad Mitte 2003.



mächtig schickes Gerät 

vielleicht noch Roox oder Tune Barends in weiß - gibts die in weiß? - vielleicht noch ne weiße Race Face Kurbel und ne weiße MZ an der Front- oder ists dann zuviel weiß? Wer weiß

und die 02 er XTR ist auch nicht mein Fall, gefällt am Faunus meiner Freundin auch nicht.




			
				uffe schrieb:
			
		

> Oder doch lieber ne Talas?
> Und noch Nokon-Schaltzüge?
> Und als Laufräder Crossmax Enduro?
> Oder was mit DT Swiss Naben?
> ...



du sprichst wahres Wort  Wenn man dein Bike so ansieht, sollte man doch mal Ruhe geben, weil es ja schon richtig nett ist, aber ich kann das auch nicht. Denke ständig nach, was man noch machen könnte - und das für vier Bikes. Zum Glück ist momentan Ausgabenstopp verhängt   




			
				buettni schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mal mein kleines baby
> 
> gruß karsten



das Faunus ist halt einfach schön. Sieht mit dem LRS und dem Dämpfer super aus. Das einzige, was ich optisch ändern würde ist die Kurbel. Die 02er XT find ich nicht so schön. Ich hab die auch am Storck und sie ist mir dort ein Dorn im Auge.

Was mich brennend interessieren würde: Wie fährt sich der Dämpfer. ich hatte auch lang überlegt Swinger oder DT. Kannst du mal einen Bericht abliefern. Einstellung, Fahreindruck am Faunus. Wäre super, wenn du mal berichten könntest.

@all

ihr macht den Fred noch zum best fred ever in diesem Forum 

Yours Brägel


----------



## Bubilein79 (14. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die 79 dein Geburtsjahr signalisiert, bist du 17 Jahre jünger als ich, da hat man noch Mut und schon ne Digicam. Den Putzlappen leiht man sich von Mutti  Wenn man dazu noch so Waden wie tomblume hat, darf man auch ungeputzt am Fred teilhaben




Hi Brägel,

nun das lass ich doch ned auf mir sitzen. Sogleich mein Gemini geputzt und pix geschossen. Hoffe, es gefällt...

Und ned auf meine strammen Wadeln eifersüchteln...

Gruss

Flo


----------



## chris84 (14. Juli 2004)

Erstaunlich, bis jetzt war noch kein Bike dabei, was mir nicht zugesagt hätte... alles Bergwerks eben   

Das Rot-Weiß sieht super krass aus, gefällt mir sehr gut! Die Parts passen auch sehr gut dazu, vor allem die Crossmax...

Was mir mal sonst noch aufgefallen ist: Die meisten Bikes sind schwarz-silber. Alle, die nicht schwarz-silbern sind sind offensichtlich einzigartig (zumindest mal hier, oder hab ich eins übersehen?). Wenn ich das richtig Überblicke waren noch keine 2 Bikes in gleicher Farbe, die nicht schwarz-weiß ist, dabei... Vor allem dachte ich dass es das braun-beige öfter gäbe, ich kenne mittlererweile außer mir noch 2 die mit der Farbe rumfahren...

Meine Sattelstüzte hat übrigends ne ganz normale Länge, müssten 400mm sein. Und rausgezogen ist sie genau bis an die Markierung. Und das Rad passt so wie angegossen, so muss es sein! Ich bin 190cm groß, und ja, ich hab lange Haxn    

bei mir muss übrigends unbedingt noch ein LSD und ein Pfadfinder her. Ein Mercury Race wäre auch noch ne überlegung wert, und wenn sich irgendwann mal ne bessere Hälfte auftreiben lässt, die so radelt wir ich, kommt ein Sauss&Brauss ins Haus    Dann geht die Post ab!   

MFG
Chris


----------



## XC_Freund (14. Juli 2004)

Mein Bike ist Carbon mit silber. Als ich es 2002 aufgebaut habe, hatte ich allerdings eine candyred Manitou Mars Super dran. Dazu dann alle Tuneteile rot eloxiert. Der Hinterbau war damals auch silber (allerdings in einem anderen als jetzt). Ich wusste damals nicht das Bergwerk so tolle Custom-Sachen macht, sonst hätte ich den Hinterbau auch in candyred genommen. Das neue dezentere Design gefällt mir aber besser.
Ich werde mir als nächstes ein Pfadfinder aufbauen (so über'n Winter) das wird wieder etwas greller. Wahrscheinlich mach ich dann einen Fred der den Aufbau begleitet (mit allen Höhen und Tiefen).


----------



## muzipok (15. Juli 2004)

@bubilein79
sag mal, du hast ja ne Duke SL U-Turn an deinem Gemini.
Bin gerade am überlegen mir auch so eine hinzubauen. Stört dich irgendwas dran? MOmentan hab ich ne Skareb ja dran (siehe Bild), und da stört mich das der Federweg nur 80mm ist. Als Alternative wär ne Marzocchi Marathon S oder ne Manitou Black ... im Auge.
Da die Duke SL derzeit sehr billig in den Läden ist (299) würd ich die bevorzugen.
Bin nicht ganz leicht (~88kg) und da würd mich die Steifigkeit vor allem interessieren.
Danke!


----------



## Lumix (15. Juli 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> @bubilein79
> sag mal, du hast ja ne Duke SL U-Turn an deinem Gemini.
> Bin gerade am überlegen mir auch so eine hinzubauen. Stört dich irgendwas dran? ......
> Danke!




Servus,

ich hatte auch mal zwei Stück, na ja!!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=82532


----------



## muzipok (15. Juli 2004)

@lumix

hm, aber so wie es scheint, hat nur die Duke SL diese Probleme. Oder hattest du auch ne U-Turn?
Aber Rock Shox scheint sowieso nicht den besten Ruf zu haben. Gerade was Service betrifft machen sich die nicht wirklich beliebt   

Alternativen? Meine Voraussetzung an die Gabel sind recht einfach:
Variable Höhe, Steif und schwarz

(Sorry, wenn ich den Thread grad etwas missbrauche. Zum Ausgleich noch ein Bild von meinem Gemini ST. Liegt deshalb am Boden, weil ich da grad sauber in der Kurve weggerutscht bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (15. Juli 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> @lumix
> 
> hm, aber so wie es scheint, hat nur die Duke SL diese Probleme. Oder hattest du auch ne U-Turn?



Hallo,

es war eine U-Turn!!! Ein echtes Drama!!

Hey, das die Gabel schwarz sein soll ist doch Nebensache; die Funktion und Haltbarkeit ist wichtiger.


----------



## Nomercy (15. Juli 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> @bubilein79
> sag mal, du hast ja ne Duke SL U-Turn an deinem Gemini.
> Bin gerade am überlegen mir auch so eine hinzubauen. Stört dich irgendwas dran? MOmentan hab ich ne Skareb ja dran (siehe Bild), und da stört mich das der Federweg nur 80mm ist. Als Alternative wär ne Marzocchi Marathon S oder ne Manitou Black ... im Auge.
> Da die Duke SL derzeit sehr billig in den Läden ist (299) würd ich die bevorzugen.
> ...


Hallo,
also bei mir und einem Bekannten verhält sich die RS Duke SL lupenrein, nicht umsonst hat sie ja auch im Test in der MTB als beste Hardtailgabel abgeschnitten, was sich mit meinen Erfahrungen deckt. Wichtig ist sicher, daß Du auch wirklich ein neues 2004er Modell verwendest. Ich fuhr auch eine Skareb mit 80mm am Mercury. Meine Meinung als Nutzer einer 2004er: wer variablen Federweg an einem Hardtail will (so wie ich), kommt an dieser Gabel nicht vorbei. Sie ist spürbar steifer, als die Skareb - allerdings wohl nicht so hart wie eine Black. Wäre am Gemini nicht auch eine Psylo SL mit U-Turn sinnvoll, oder ist Dir das schon zuviel Federweg?
Gruß
Nomercy

P.S.: Sie kann für Dich ohne Firmfeder ab 85kg etwas zu weich sein. Trotzdem schlägt sie nicht durch, ich wiege 78kg.


----------



## muzipok (15. Juli 2004)

Die Psylo SL soll wesentlich weicher sein als eine Duke SL.
Wollte ja eigentlich eine Psylo.
Bei der Duke SL gefällt mir darüber hinaus noch, das sie auf 63mm absenkbar ist.
Gibt ja doch ein paar Berge bei denen das nochmal was bringt. 

Und sie muß wirklich schwarz sein. Mir ist schon das aussehen schon auch recht wichtig, und das alle Komponenten zusammen passen.
Und es ist ja nicht so, das es keine guten schwarzen Gabeln gibt 
Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde ich aber sicher auch ne andere Farbe nehmen *g*


----------



## Nomercy (15. Juli 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> Die Psylo SL soll wesentlich weicher sein als eine Duke SL.
> Wollte ja eigentlich eine Psylo.
> Bei der Duke SL gefällt mir darüber hinaus noch, das sie auf 63mm absenkbar ist.
> Gibt ja doch ein paar Berge bei denen das nochmal was bringt.
> ...


Das mit dem Absenken auf 63 mm ist an Steigungen wirklich genial (zumal es auch während der Fahrt geht). In Kombination mit einem 34er Ritzel gibt es fast nichts mehr, wo man nicht hochkommt. Und eine Psylo baut natürlich entsprechend höher.


----------



## muzipok (15. Juli 2004)

Ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem 32 und 34er Ritzel hinten nochmal so deutlich?


----------



## onkel_willi (15. Juli 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem 32 und 34er Ritzel hinten nochmal so deutlich?



hab auch so ein riesen sram ritzel am faunus (und jetzt am pfadfinder).. den unterschied merkt man auf jeden fall - mit der abgesenkten marathon bist dann wirklich überall hinaufgekommen.


----------



## Nomercy (15. Juli 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch so ein riesen sram ritzel am faunus (und jetzt am pfadfinder).. den unterschied merkt man auf jeden fall - mit der abgesenkten marathon bist dann wirklich überall hinaufgekommen.


Klar, so ist es. Prinzipiell ist es zwar nur ein kleiner Unterschied. Aber ...
Mein Bergrezept steht dabei auf folgenden Säulen:

1.) Möglichst optimale Balance zwischen Maschinengewicht und Stabilität.

2.) Absenkbare Federgabel (der Effekt ist wirklich verblüffend, möchte ich nicht mehr missen)

3.) Breiter Reifen, gefahren mit wenig Druck (guter Grip)

4.) 34er Ritzel
4.a) Ist natürlich ein guter Berggang
4.b) Verschafft einen mentalen Vorsprung (man weiß, mehr geht nicht)

5.) Körpergewicht (spielt im "Kampf" gegen sich selbst eine untergeordnete Rolle  )

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## raffic (15. Juli 2004)

Kann ich nur zustimmen . Ne Duke SL 04 schön zum absenken (kann ich auch nur positives zu sagen) und nen 34er Ritzel und der Berg ist dein freund.


----------



## onkel_willi (15. Juli 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, so ist es. Prinzipiell ist es zwar nur ein kleiner Unterschied. Aber ...
> Mein Bergrezept steht dabei auf folgenden Säulen:
> 
> 
> ...



bei nummer 5.) bin ich noch am tunen, zumal meine z1 auch bisserl übergewicht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubilein79 (15. Juli 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> @bubilein79
> sag mal, du hast ja ne Duke SL U-Turn an deinem Gemini.
> Bin gerade am überlegen mir auch so eine hinzubauen. Stört dich irgendwas dran? MOmentan hab ich ne Skareb ja dran (siehe Bild), und da stört mich das der Federweg nur 80mm ist. Als Alternative wär ne Marzocchi Marathon S oder ne Manitou Black ... im Auge.
> Da die Duke SL derzeit sehr billig in den Läden ist (299) würd ich die bevorzugen.
> ...



Hi muzipok,

hab dir soeben eine Email gesendet, 


Gruss

Flo


----------



## Variabel (15. Juli 2004)

So auch mal noch mein Pfadfinder, das erste aufgebaute in der schweiz:

die farbe ist so wie auf dem dritten bild, also purple (weinrot) in glänzend. Bei den ersten ist es irgendwie schlecht belichtet... 

Bild1 
Bild2 
Bild3 

Ausstattung: 
Schaltung XT, Psylo Race, Swinger 4way, Hope C2 (hab noch eine der letzten erwischt), XT naben mit DT speichen und Felgen, Ritchey Zmax (kommt aber noch was anderes dran, bin mit denen nicht zufrieden). 

Mit der Schaltung bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden, besonders mit der befestigung des Umwerfers. Die lässt einfach zuwenige einstellmöglichkeiten zu. Wenn wieder mal geld reinschneit kommt vielleicht ein Speedhub dran. 
Die Kurbeln wären in Schwarz schöner, im momment bleiben die aber so.

cya


----------



## Variabel (15. Juli 2004)

Es kommen mal noch bessere bilder, aber ich fahr jetzt in urlaub
cu


----------



## XC_Freund (15. Juli 2004)

Sehr schön Variabel! Ich würde bei dem Rot auch glänzend nehmen, die Schwarzen sehen allerdings matt besser aus.


----------



## Nomercy (15. Juli 2004)

Variabel schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommen mal noch bessere bilder, aber ich fahr jetzt in urlaub
> cu


   Hallo Variabel, ein richtiges Traum-Bike.
      Gruß an alle Bergwerker!
 Vor lauter Schönheit wird man ja in diesem Fred echt blind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Nomercy

   P.S.:
      Mein nächstes Bike wird ein Pfadfinder. Auch wenn etwas schwerer, es ist einfach geil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Nur bei der Farbwahl bin ich unschlüssig. Das matte Schwarz ist der Renner, aber irgendwie schon fast zu häufig anzutreffen.


----------



## eitsch:bi (16. Juli 2004)

@locationmaster und Fettkloß,

ich mach ja schon viel, aber auch noch ne Hohlkehle basteln ?
2 Bahnen Milchtütenpapier an die Wand gepappt tun´s auch - wollte halt verhindern, daß Omas massiver Nußbaumschrank sämtliche Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht .......

 @ Brägel

hatte beim Aufbau in 03 in erster Prio vor, eine weiße Skareb und generell mehr in Richtung silberfarbene Komponenten zu gehen. Nun, an eine weiße Skareb war nicht heran zu kommen, RS SID wollt ich nicht und die MZ Marathon SL hat nicht das gleiche weiß wie das Bergwerk. Hab deshalb das Farbkonzept geändert und den Übergang von rot-weiß-rot über gunmetal grey in schwarz realisiert. Barends oder Kurbel oder oder in weiß wären alles Alternativen - ist halt vom jeweiligen Geschmack abhängig. Übrigens Kompliment: Dieser Fred ist wirklich der beste seit langer Zeit. Bei den vielen individuellen und teils wirklich super daherkommenden Bikes wundert mich, daß Bergwerk selbst zumindest diese möglichen Farboptionen nicht vielmehr marketingmäßig in den Vordergrund stellt und statt dessen ein doch ziemlich starkes Augenmerk auf dieses "erdferkel-braun" legt.

MfG
HB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (16. Juli 2004)

eitsch:bi schrieb:
			
		

> wundert mich, daß Bergwerk selbst zumindest diese möglichen Farboptionen nicht vielmehr marketingmäßig in den Vordergrund stellt und statt dessen ein doch ziemlich starkes Augenmerk auf dieses "erdferkel-braun" legt.




 das wundert mich schon immer, zum Glück tun wir hier mit dem Fred der etwas Gutes  und zeigen ein paar andere Farben  

Brägel, jetzt nach dem Motto: Schreib positiv!


----------



## Nomercy (16. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Brägel, jetzt nach dem Motto: Schreib positiv!


Aber Du legst Dir hoffentlich keinen neuen Nick zu, wie z.B.: DANIEL BRÄGELBÖCK.


----------



## King-Steve (16. Juli 2004)

Hi @ Bärgel,

zum Moonraker der Sattel täusch er ist genauso hoch wie der lenker, das Bild ist irgendwie verzerrt??,
und logisch fahre ich damit auch bergauf.   
Zur Gabel es ist eine Acros Mamba FR und die Bremse ist ne Hope C2 die Gotic-Scheibe hast du richtig erkannt. Das Foto kann man bei meinem Anhang nicht vergrößern,   warum.
Ich hätte noch ein paar Fotos sind aber zugroß.

Bergwerk Gruß

Steve


----------



## Brägel (17. Juli 2004)

@Nomercy

ich werde doch nicht den Böck abschießen   Der Nick bleibt

@ King Steve

das ist ja hochinteressant. ich hab nämlich an meinem Storck (sorry for offtopic) auch ne C2 http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/41774/size/big/sort/1/cat/500 und ich finde die scheibe sieht etwas plump aus. Aber ich dachte, für die C2 gäbe es keine Gothic. Hats du einmfach die von der Mini genommen oder wirklich eine für die C2 bestellt - und wo?

ciao Brägel


----------



## onkel_willi (18. Juli 2004)

hi lieber geliebter & geputzter fred,

es ist soweit mein pfadfinder wurde am freitag bei kaiserwetter auf jungfernfahrt geschickt und anschliessend ordentlich abgestaubt. es ist nun also geputzt worden.

kurzer fahrbericht: lenken fühlt sich anders an als im faunus - fast bisserl schwergängig (faunus war kippeliger/leitgängiger - z1 baut ja ziemlich hoch), aber nach paar kilometern hat man sich an das gefühl gewöhnt....

sitzposition ist wie im faunus superbequem und sitzt perfekt (war jetzt 6 wochen krankheitshalber nicht per rad unterwegs - hab aber überhaupt nichts a la verspannung, rücken etc gespürt).

bergauf hab ich ein supergefühl gehabt. klettert ziemlich gut und das fahrwerk ohne spv ist trotzdem sehr ruhig. bergab hab ich es noch nicht so krachen lassen (neue beläge) - aber auch das fühlt sich gut an.

ansonsten: züge noch mal nachspannen, bremssattel noch um eine unterlegscheibe verschieben - das wars dann auch.

fazit: passt auf den ersten versuch hin wie angegossen (wie beim faunus)!! verspricht schon mal viel spass (hoffe des sommer hält sich jetzt mal)

grüsse an die ganze bergwerk fred gemeinde

onkel willi

ps: pfadfinder am ende der tour in radolfzell...


----------



## Nomercy (18. Juli 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> ps: pfadfinder am ende der tour in radolfzell...


 Ein schönes Bild, so richtig kommt es doch erst in "Freiheit" rüber. Sonst sehen die Bikes immer ein bisschen aus wie so ein armer Tiger im Käfig.


----------



## carloz (20. Juli 2004)

Ey ? Waddn hia louZ ? 2 Tage lang kricht der Fred nix zu futtern !!!  
Aber nun. 

Ich d8e mir: Carloz, kumma hier is allet so sauber, da kannste den Rahmen heiss machen, 2 Eier und Speck bei und direkt lecka Frühstück ! Wieso machste denn deinen Bock nich ma richtig ölig und machst denn ma n paar Erinnerungsfotos ? Na sicher ! Geil   

Here we go
greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Carloz,

 hast Du Dir ein 500er Tele zugelegt? Sind klasse Bilder, eben insbesondere das reizvolle Spiel von Geometrie, Fokus und Abbildungstiefe. Mach mal mehr davon, der Fred braucht Futter ... 

       Gruß
       Nomercy









 P.S.: Wollte wenigstens noch Bildchen beisteuern, kleine Innenaufnahme aus der Winterzeit und eine "dirty biking" aussen ...


----------



## Brägel (20. Juli 2004)

@onkel willy und carloz

das ist überzeugend  Der Putzzwang ist absofort aufgehoben. Gefragt sind jetzt vor allem Bilder in freier Wildbahn, Close ups und wenns sein muss auch dirty biking  

werd mal sehen, dass ich da bald was beisteuern kann


----------



## Lumix (21. Juli 2004)

@Nomercy

Hallo,
auf deinem Bild ist der Rasende Ralph zu sehen, wie findest Du diese Reifen?

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (21. Juli 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> @Nomercy
> 
> Hallo,
> auf deinem Bild ist der Rasende Ralph zu sehen, wie findest Du diese Reifen?
> ...


Hallo Lumix!

Ratten-Ralph, finde ich gut!
Das Bild ist übrigends nach einer irren Fahrt durch Mittelerde zum Schicksalsberg bei Minusgraden, Schnee und Nässe entstanden.
Nur auf Glatteis ließ der "Grip" einmal mächtig zu wünschen übrig... 

Hatte schon weiter oben im Fred dazu was geschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1347594&postcount=31

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## carloz (21. Juli 2004)

@NoMercy: Nee, aber das 80-200, 2.8 mutiert ja an meiner Nikon D2H zum 120-300   

Aber ich hab noch n 300er, 2.8 und wenn wir wirklich mal zu den Bergwerk Fotosessions komen sollten, dann werd ich natürlich da mal mit ran *froi*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Frank22 (21. Juli 2004)

hallo,

hier ist meins und seid mit eurem urteil gnädig.

frank






sorry kann mir jemand sagen wie ein etwas grössers bild hier reinbekomme, ich schnall es nicht,danke !

jetzt hat es doch noch geklappt!


----------



## onkel_willi (21. Juli 2004)

Frank22 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> hier ist meins und seid mit eurem urteil gnädig.
> 
> ...



wow!! flottes rad!!

nimm den link deines grossen bildes und für einen link ein...
danach musst du den erzeugten link um das jetzige bild -IMG-http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/540/11354PICT00071-med.JPG-/IMG- herum machen...

also: url img /img / url


----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2004)

Hier ist mein neues Pfadfinder, am Mittwoch habe ich's gekriegt. Die Ausstattung:

Gabel:          Minute 1:00
Dämpfer:      Swinger 4 way
Bremsen:      Louise FR (180 mm)
Shifter:        Sram X.9
Schaltwerk:  Sram X.9
Umwerfer:    XT
Kurbeln:       XT
Naben:        XT
Felgen:        Sun Single Track
Sattelstütze: Roox 4.1
Sattel:         Selle Italie SLR Gel Flow
Vorbau:        Syntace VRO
Lenker:        Syntace Vector Ultralite

Ich hoffe, es gefällt Euch so gut wie mir.  

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Brägel (24. Juli 2004)

schönes Teil, muss man sagen. Ist es weiß/schwarz glänzend (also im Gegensatz zu den beige/schwarz matten die es wohl öfter gibt) oder täuscht das auf dem Foto? Hast du es schonmal gewogen? Schade, das es die XT-Kurbel nicht in schwarz gibt.


----------



## Brägel (24. Juli 2004)

Frank22 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> hier ist meins und seid mit eurem urteil gnädig.
> 
> ...



 ohje, ich seh mich schon ne Spardose in den Schrank stellen. Da steht dann wohl LSD drauf  Wieviel Räder kann man eigentlich haben ohne beim Nachbarn als völlig bekloppt zu gelten   ?


----------



## carloz (24. Juli 2004)

@wondermike + Frank: Saugeil !!! Hammerteile, echt ! *neidischwerd*

Weiter so   
HAm wir keine Internationalen Bergwerkfahrer ? Also ned welche, die ausgewandert sind, sondern echte nicht-deutsche ? 

@Brägel: Ich glaub, wenn der wüsste was eines deiner Räder kostet hält er dich schon für plemplem    Also, weiterkaufen !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wilbo (24. Juli 2004)

@carloz: Belgien ist doch Ausland, oder? Also, 1 Faunus Carbon 2002 und 1 Mercury Race 2003 in rot wie das von HB. 
Die 7 Räder des Haushalts (und 2 Bullmastiffs) fressen so viel Geld,da bleibt nichts für eine Digitalkamera über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (24. Juli 2004)

@Brägel
Es ist schwarz/weiß glänzend. Das schwarz/beige matt ist nicht so mein Fall. Leider musste ich das Bild sehr stark verkleinern und mit der Qualität runtergehen, um unter 97 KB zu kommen. Hier gibt es eine größere Version von den Bild:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7207&sid=1706bd6e67102b17537c905c87ae3d80

Wiegen tut es etwas über 14 kg, schon ein bisschen viel. Aber es ist ja auch keine Rennfeile und gut den Berg hoch kommt man damit allemal. Ursprünglich waren auch FSA Afterburner Kurbeln geplant, aber die haben nicht gepasst.

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## ottmar (25. Juli 2004)

nicht meins, aber geputzt (der Spacerturm und der Riser-Lenker sind später weg gekommen):

mal eine Abwechslung zu den individuellen uniformen Zwei-Ton- Lackierungen mit Banderole:


----------



## locationmaster (25. Juli 2004)

jetzt noch die aufkleber von den felgen
und den aufdruck auf den feifen schwaerzen.
 
loc.


----------



## Variabel (26. Juli 2004)

mein pfadfinder hat soeben die adidas-bike-transalpchallenge bestanden. Ist zwar nicht so das marathonbike, aber runter hats dafür mächtig spass gemacht, und für einen 103 rang hats auch noch gereicht. Also ich bin vollauf zufrieden damit, hatte keine probleme bis auf einen kaputten xtwechsler, aber wenn die produktionsfehler machen kann bergwerk ja nix dafür. Das warten hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## wondermike (26. Juli 2004)

@Variabel
Donnerwetter! Riesenrespekt! Was hast Du denn ausstattungsmäßig dran? Hast Du das Gewicht irgendwie runtergebracht oder das Mehrgewicht durch sportliche Einstellung kompensiert?


----------



## XC_Freund (26. Juli 2004)

Super Variabel, wir sind stolz auf dich!  
In welcher Kategorie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Variabel (26. Juli 2004)

Hab in der Kategorie Men mitgemacht. 

Das bike wiegt knapp 14 Kilo (mit personenwaage gemessen, also etwas ungenau). Solange ich nicht tragen muss geht es also tiptop, auch dank der richtigen einstellung im Kopf. Ich hab also auch keine Einsparungen bei den Komponenten zugunsten des Gewichts gemacht, da bin ich schon mehr für stabilität. (einem freund hats am 2ten tag des rennens den superleichten Hardtailrahmen zerbrochen...)

Wenn der Spass bei Rennen im Vordergrund steht ist der Pfadfinder eine super wahl, absolut Marathon tauglich. Für leute mit riesigen ambitionen ists halt nichts.

(komponenten und bilder sind irgendwo weiter vorne in diesem fred)


----------



## Brägel (28. Juli 2004)

Variabel schrieb:
			
		

> Hab in der Kategorie Men mitgemacht.
> )



selbst in der Kategorie Weicheier hätt ich keinen Blumentopf gewonnen, also Hut ab vor deiner Leistung


----------



## AnthonyXIV (28. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all, 

tut mir doch einen Gefallen und schicket die coolen Bilder allesamt an mich! Ich leite sie dann umgehend auf unsere Website! 

....ALLE!   

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## wondermike (28. Juli 2004)

Hey, coole Sache. Mache ich gleich heute abend. Gibt es irgendwelche Wünsche bzgl. Auflösung, Dateigröße, etc.? Gibt das einen neuen Bereich auf der Website, Gallerie oder sowas? Heißt das, Ihr wollt die Website überhaupt ein bisschen aufmöbeln? Nötig hätte sie es ja.

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## carloz (28. Juli 2004)

72DPI fürs web sollten langen.
Höchste Auflösung. Kleiner machen kann der Anthony das immer noch ;-)

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## onkel_willi (28. Juli 2004)

sind unterwegs...

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Nomercy (28. Juli 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> tut mir doch einen Gefallen und schicket die coolen Bilder allesamt an mich! Ich leite sie dann umgehend auf unsere Website!
> 
> ...


 Hi, also ich hab auch mal was abgeschickt ...
 Bin gespannt, was daraus wird!


----------



## Lumix (29. Juli 2004)

@ all

..hier mal zwei Impressionen der gestrigen Bikewäsche






....und






...Grüße an alle Bergwerker.

Für einen Bergwerktag würde ich sogar die 451km Anreise in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## carloz (29. Juli 2004)

@Lumix: Saustarke Bilder 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2004)

@carloz
Mal was anderes: wo kriegt man eigentlich so ein Trikot her? Irgendwie habe ich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass ich auch unbedingt so eins haben muss. Kriegt man die nur über den Händler oder kann man die irgendwo übers Netz bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (29. Juli 2004)

wondermike

der einzige onlineshop den ich kenne der die trikots hat ist charlis bike point .


----------



## carloz (29. Juli 2004)

@wondermike: Ich habs damals bei ebay ersteigert. War auch nur Glücksfall.
Aber wenn du willst, frag ich mal den VeloSport Strässer (chris´s und mein dealer) vielleicht hat der noch was am Start ?!

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2004)

Lass ma', schon OK. Wollte nur wissen, ob man die über den Bergwerk-Händler bestellen muss. Das mache ich dann halt mal bei meinem.

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Juli 2004)

hier

www.charlys-bike-point.de

kostet 80  - ich find das braune schöner . auf jeden fall 2 nummern größer bestellen - fällt sehr klein aus


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all

Das mit dem BERGWERK-Tag finde ich eine sehr gute Idee. 
Was haltet Ihr von einer BERGWERK-Basecap als Giveaway.
Da die BERGWERK-Aufkleber so gut angekommen sind, würde ich zu diesem Event je nach Bestellung eine Auflage produzieren lassen.
Auf der Vorderseite "BERGWERK" Schriftzug, Hinten "German Handcraftet Race and Fun bikes" ?! nur als Idee ?

Bitte um Eure Meinung !!

Gruß 
Rocklandbiker


----------



## Variabel (29. Juli 2004)

ich würd eins nehmen, aber nur wenn hinten draufstehn würde "German handcrafted bikes", oder gar nichts. auf jeden fall ohne das race und fun


----------



## Lumix (29. Juli 2004)

Servus,

jaup, ich bin auch dabei!!!

Peter


----------



## Brägel (29. Juli 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Lumix: Saustarke Bilder
> 
> greetZ
> CarloZ



ja aber Hallo, da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das gibt dem Fred eine weitere, völlig neue Dimension an visueller Qualität (Schwafelmodus wieder aus). Die Bilder sind ehrlich klasse. Bist du Fotograf?

Ciao
Brägel


----------



## Brägel (29. Juli 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> tut mir doch einen Gefallen und schicket die coolen Bilder allesamt an mich! Ich leite sie dann umgehend auf unsere Website!
> 
> ...



ja prima, das mache ich sehr gerne und alle anderen bestimmt auch. mal sehen, was sich dann bald bei euch alles findet. Dann werden ja auch wieder andere Bergwerker/innen aufmerksam und schicken euch etwas, also auch solche, die dieses forum gar nicht kennen.

Was ich ganz toll finde ist die Entwicklung hin zum Action-Foto der anderen Art (siehe Lumix). Bin sehr gespannt, ob in der Richtung noch was kommt.

Meine Bilder kommen also in den nächsten Tagen. Willst du lieber ne Mail oder per Leo ISDN oder ne Hybrid-CD?

gruß
brägel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (29. Juli 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all
> 
> Das mit dem BERGWERK-Tag finde ich eine sehr gute Idee.
> Was haltet Ihr von einer BERGWERK-Basecap als Giveaway.
> ...


Ja, klar. Bin auch dabei.
Danke noch mal für die Aufkleber.


----------



## Lumix (29. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber Hallo, da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das gibt dem Fred eine weitere, völlig neue Dimension an visueller Qualität (Schwafelmodus wieder aus). Die Bilder sind ehrlich klasse. Bist du Fotograf?
> 
> Ciao
> Brägel



Vielen Dank,
diese Bilder haben sich einfach ergeben!! genau wie diese........







Bitte achtet auf den Regenbogen!!! der ist ECHT  







Gruß Peter


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2004)

Sehr schön fotografiert. Über die Verlegung der Bremsleitungen könnte man ja diskutieren.


----------



## Lumix (29. Juli 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön fotografiert. Über die Verlegung der Bremsleitungen könnte man ja diskutieren.



 OK, da stimme ich Dir zu; aber ich wollte doch nur das Rad waschen  


Das Mistding ist zu lang, kürzen geht nicht!!!  
Aber ich bin immer für neue Vorschläge zu haben....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juli 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön fotografiert. Über die Verlegung der Bremsleitungen könnte man ja diskutieren.



Aber er kann während der Fahrt Wäsche zum trocknen dranhängen ...


----------



## Brägel (30. Juli 2004)

so, hier noch Details für die Freunde des mittlerweile nicht mehr erhältlichen Carbon-Faunus (mit der hoffentlich freundlichen Genehmigung des Fotografen und Bike-Aufbauers Lexle, dem wir es abkaufen durften   ) da meine Digcam leider nur noch unscharfes Gedöns macht, habe ich mich jetzt mal dieser Aufnahmen bedient. Ist hoffe ich o.k. Alex ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## günther69 (12. August 2004)

@ all
 Mensch, laßt den Fred nicht untergehen, die 5000-Marke muß noch geknackt werden.


----------



## Lumix (12. August 2004)

günther69 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Mensch, laßt den Fred nicht untergehen, die 5000-Marke muß noch geknackt werden.



Servus Günther,

die "Marke" ist nicht mehr wir denken jetzt in  "Euro"   

.......kleiner Teewitz, der muß erst ziehen.  

Und wer ist überhaput Fred????  


 ......Spaß muß sein.

Gruß


----------



## uffe (12. August 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> .......kleiner Teewitz, der muß erst ziehen.
> 
> Gruß



Aber nicht zu lange, dann wirkt er nur noch beruhigend...

Aber mal zurück zum Faden:
Werde wohl noch ein wenig warten müssen, bis ich hier wieder ein neues Bike präsentieren kann. Pfadfinder-Bestellung muss mind. noch bis nach der Eurobike warten, wg. der neuen Marzocchi-Gabeln...


----------



## onkel_willi (13. August 2004)

uffe schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal zurück zum Faden:
> Werde wohl noch ein wenig warten müssen, bis ich hier wieder ein neues Bike präsentieren kann. Pfadfinder-Bestellung muss mind. noch bis nach der Eurobike warten, wg. der neuen Marzocchi-Gabeln...



ja, bei den 2005er gabeln würd mir eine bestimmte auch gut an meinem pfadfinder gefallen ) aber hab zusatz-gabel-kauf-verbot von meiner holden   

gib dem fred futter... in einer woche geht es bei mir ab nach italien. mal schauen, ob es dann paar nette bilder für'n fred gibt. bin schon ganz heiss auf das gebirge dort...

grüsse

onkel willi

ps: @anthony: danke für das coole bergwerk-prospekt!!! ein bergwerk-tag für's forum wäre immer noch ein tolles ding!!


----------



## Fettkloß (13. August 2004)

@ onkel willi

onkel willi ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich deiner holden oder besser gesagt den holden im allgemeinen . 

merkt deine holde wirklich wenn du am bike ne neue gabel hast ? das würde ja bedeuten sie hat interresse an deinem bike und schaut genau hin - oder ?
bei meiner holden ist das so das sie sich eigentlich null für die bikes interressiert , ich müsste schon eins rot anstreichen das sie was merkt !!!
ob ich ne judy gabel fahre oder ne fox talas das merkt sie im leben nicht - für mich ein riesen vorteil weil ich nicht jedes neue teil rechtfertigen muss und deswegen keine diskussionen ertragen muss .

jeder andere der ne holde hat kann natürlich auch seine erfahrungen schreiben , interessiert mich mal wirklich wie das in anderen familien so ist !!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ onkel willi
> 
> onkel willi ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich deiner holden oder besser gesagt den holden im allgemeinen .
> 
> ...



Ich hab immer das Problem das ich morgens nicht da bin wenn der Postbeamte kommt und die ganzen Päckchen an meine Freundin weitergibt, und meistens steht dann irgendwas von "Bike" oder "Cycle" oder sonstige Stichworte auf dem Paket/Päckchen!!
Mittags darf ich es mir dann anhören, und ich komme dann immer mit dem Gegenargument: Zum Glück bestellst du deine Schuhe / Handtaschen nicht im Internet   

Wenn sie wüsste das mein Mercury doch mehr als 3000 koste, ohje ohje ...


----------



## Fettkloß (13. August 2004)

> steht dann irgendwas von "Bike" oder "Cycle" oder sonstige Stichworte auf dem Paket/Päckchen!!




jaaaaa genauuu - kenn ich -- ooohhh mann - wenn die wenigstens das klebeband weglassen würden mit der bike oder cycle drauf


----------



## onkel_willi (13. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ onkel willi
> 
> onkel willi ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich deiner holden oder besser gesagt den holden im allgemeinen .
> 
> ...





			
				Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab immer das Problem das ich morgens nicht da bin wenn der Postbeamte kommt und die ganzen Päckchen an meine Freundin weitergibt, und meistens steht dann irgendwas von "Bike" oder "Cycle" oder sonstige Stichworte auf dem Paket/Päckchen!!
> Mittags darf ich es mir dann anhören, und ich komme dann immer mit dem Gegenargument: Zum Glück bestellst du deine Schuhe / Handtaschen nicht im Internet
> 
> Wenn sie wüsste das mein Mercury doch mehr als 3000 koste, ohje ohje ...



fibbs hat das gleiche problem: päckchen. sobald ein päckchen kommt weiss meine holde schon so ziemlich bescheid (wo der hase läuft) - natürlich auch wegen der klebebänder   kann ja nicht alles auf berufliche lieferungen schieben. lösung wären diskrete verpackungen a la flensburg 

sobald es dann an meinem bike(s) dran ist kommt das problem 2: frauen sind total farb fixiert. meine erste gabel am faunus war ne weisse marathon, als die dann auf einmal eine komplett schwarze z1 (na das modell kann meine holde nicht unterscheiden) war....   und wenn ich jetzt so ne 2 farbige marzocchi all mountain *schwärm* ans pfadfinder bauen würde... ist ungefähr so wie uns männern nicht auffällt, dass die holde jetzt so "tolle" strähnchen vom friseur hat (andersherum geht das aber über jede noch so kleine farbänderungen 

lösung(en): entweder die teilehersteller bauen ab sofort alles nur noch komplett in einer farbe oder das (teils) amüsante katz und maus spiel geht hier weiter.

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## uffe (14. August 2004)

Hallo, all ihr glücklich Vergebenen,

habt ihr mit Euren Frauen alle gemeinsame Kontoführung und zusammengelgte Einkünfte, oder was?
Ich befinde mich zwar in der zumindest in diesem Fall scheinbar glücklichen Situation, als Single völlig frei über mein Geld und die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, es auszugeben, entscheiden zu dürfen, aber:
Solange Ihr nicht völlig unmündige Kindsköpfe seid, die mit Geld nicht im Geringsten umgehen können, solltet auch Ihr doch mit Eurem eigenen Geld machen dürfen, was ihr wollt, oder fehlt mir da jegliche Einsicht?
Hoppla, das gäbe bei mir aber Stress...

Wir brauchen unsere Bikes, ohne sie wären wir nicht wir selbst!!!


----------



## Fettkloß (14. August 2004)

@ onkel willi
einerseits lach ich mich scheckich über das was ihr schreibt weil ich das alles auch erlebe , andererseits isses schon komisch - sind frauen alle gleich ???

@ uffe

es geht dabei nicht ums geld . doch natürlich auch ums geld aber ich glaube es ist eifersucht das ich nen hobby hab bei dem ich stundenlang keinen anderen brauch , nix reden muss , einfach mit mir und meinem bike beschäftigt bin . ich glaub das ist das echte problem daran   

es ist wie früher in der schule wenn ich ne 6 geschrieben hatte - nur nicht zuhause zeigen    heute sind die 6er halt neue bikeparts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2004)

> =Fettkloß
> 
> es ist wie früher in der schule wenn ich ne 6 geschrieben hatte - nur nicht zuhause zeigen    heute sind die 6er halt neue bikeparts



Nur das es mehr Bikeparts sind wie 6er aus der Schule   

Meine Freundin sieht das ganze nicht so eng, sie meint nur immer wie kann 
man so verrückt sein, für "Sport" soviel Geld auszugeben, und wie gesagt ich komme dann immer mit dem Gegenargument "Handtasche", "Schuhe" u.s.w.


----------



## Brägel (14. August 2004)

zum eingelegten Zwischenthema:

meine Frau hat sich gerade einen roten Speedneedle zugelegt (weil der besser aussieht als der schwarze)   

und das ganze nicht zu sehr vom Fred abweicht folgt bald ....genau,  ein Beweisfoto


----------



## lexle (14. August 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> zum eingelegten Zwischenthema:
> 
> meine Frau hat sich gerade einen roten Speedneedle zugelegt (weil der besser aussieht als der schwarze)
> 
> und das ganze nicht zu sehr vom Fred abweicht folgt bald ....genau,  ein Beweisfoto



Ich hätt dir das Faunus nie verkaufen dürfen !!!

Rot? Oh gott oh Gott


----------



## onkel_willi (15. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ onkel willi
> einerseits lach ich mich scheckich über das was ihr schreibt weil ich das alles auch erlebe , andererseits isses schon komisch - sind frauen alle gleich ???
> 
> @ uffe
> ...



@fettkloß!! DAS TRIFFT ES ZU 100%... PRIMA GESCHRIEBEN! CHAPEAU!


----------



## Fettkloß (16. August 2004)

an alle bw-fahrer

ich bin total nervös . hab eine ganze serie von bestellungen laufen - genau gesagt 5 . und nix kommt bei !!!!!! ich will hoffen das nicht alles an einem tag kommt und ich alles unter kontrolle behalte   

darunter auch die laufräder - das wird ein nicht einfach zu vertuschendes paket sein - wer will kann heute abend kurz vorm ins bett gehen nochmal kurz beten das bei mir alles glatt läuft


----------



## Brägel (16. August 2004)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätt dir das Faunus nie verkaufen dürfen !!!
> 
> Rot? Oh gott oh Gott



nich gleich motzen   sieht doch gut aus.

@all, sagt, dass es gut aussieht


----------



## Fettkloß (16. August 2004)

ja - es sieht gut aus . bleibt das der einzige rote farbtupfer?

oder sind noch rote griffe oder rote tunehörner oder sowas geplant ?


----------



## wondermike (16. August 2004)

Nett. So als Farbakzent passt der rote Sattel prima. Dabei sollte es aber bleiben, sonst wird's zu bunt.


----------



## günther69 (17. August 2004)

TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (17. August 2004)

keine Angst, weiteres Rot verbietet sich natürlich.


----------



## Eisenfaust (21. August 2004)

Vielleicht sollte ich mein Mercury Deiner Frau geben und sie sucht dann farblich abgestimmt weitere Komponenten ;-)

Wir können uns auf den Kopf stellen oder sonstige Kapriolen drehen, die Damen haben in Sachen Einrichtung und Mode geschmacklich den Herren stets einiges voraus - es sei denn, der Herr ist schwul ;-)

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## carloz (21. August 2004)

@Brägel: Darf ich dein bike 'Drecksau' nennen ? 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Brägel (22. August 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Damen haben in Sachen Einrichtung und Mode geschmacklich den Herren stets einiges voraus - es sei denn, der Herr ist schwul ;-)
> 
> Gruß Eisenfaust



verdammt, ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass ich schwul bin - aber jetzt wo du  so schlüssig argumentierst  



			
				carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Brägel: Darf ich dein bike 'Drecksau' nennen ?
> 
> greetZ
> CarloZ



Klar, wenn dir dann wohler ist  Aber warum nur, es ist doch so schön geputzt


----------



## Eisenfaust (22. August 2004)

Man nennt mich deshalb auch den Nichtschwulen-Schlüssig-Argumentator


----------



## lexle (22. August 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> nich gleich motzen   sieht doch gut aus.
> 
> @all, sagt, dass es gut aussieht



OH GOTT OH GOTT OH GOTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (22. August 2004)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> OH GOTT OH GOTT OH GOTT



okok - du bist nicht schwul, hast aber auch dementsprechende Defizite in Bikemodefragen


----------



## lexle (23. August 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> okok - du bist nicht schwul, hast aber auch dementsprechende Defizite in Bikemodefragen



Häh?????


----------



## Brägel (23. August 2004)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Häh?????



was ist denn los mit dir? Lies dir mal die letzten fünf Beiträge durch. Das sollte als Erklärung ausreichen. Wenn nicht, melde dich noch mal aus demTiefschlaf, dann schalt ich den Erklärbärmodus an


----------



## chris84 (26. August 2004)

Der Fred steht kurz vorm verhungern!   

zum Glück hab ich grad nen grund ein paar Fotos zu schießen: komplett neuer Antrieb am Mercury! aber seht selbst!   

Bis jetzt macht das ganze einen super eindruck, und das schaltet sich wie ein gedicht...

Und da sach mal einer, das X-0-Schaltwerk wäre schöner... (ok, ist es   , dafür aber auch 4mal so teuer...  )
Genial finde ich ja an den Sram Schaltwerken die Zugführung... besser könnte sie echt nicht sein. Das würde mir schon als Grund reichen, kein Shimano schaltwerk zu kaufen...

Ich hab grad nochn Bild davon gemacht, wie ich die Umwerferschelle modifiziert hab. jetzt sitzt der Umwerfer etwa 3-4mm überm Kettenblatt. Ich hoffe das reicht für perfekten Schaltkomfort...

Aber die Kurbel ist einfach nur geil!    Die Montage ist so easy, kaum Spezialwerkzeug und ratz fatz gemacht... und bis jetzt knarzt auch noch nichts...

MFG
Chris


----------



## wondermike (26. August 2004)

Kann ich nur bestätigen:






X.9 - find ich gut.


----------



## chris84 (27. August 2004)

mein ich das nur oder is der Abstand zwischen Schaltungsröllchen und Ritzelpaket bei dir verdammt groß? da sollen glaub ich gerade so 2 Kettenglieder dazwischen liegen...

Bei mir stehts so, dass der Schaltzug linear zum Schaltwerk geht und nicht durchgebogen ist...

Ich bin mal auf die Haltbarkeit des Schaltwerks gespannt....

MFG
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (27. August 2004)

der ordnung halber ein bild mit neuen schlappen


----------



## chris84 (27. August 2004)

Ok Ok, X-0 ist schöner     und die Marta SL sowiso...    

hat eigentlich mal einer ein X-0 nachgewogen? das X-9 wiegt so ungefähr 250g. 

Das alte Schaltwerk dass ich dran hatte (9.0 SL Bj 98 od.99) wiegt sage und schreibe 187g (!!!)     für solchen Leichtbau ists erstaunlich, dass es so lange gehalten hat (8500km)...
Hab gerade eben mal ne schöne Runde gedreht mit dem neuen Update, fährt sich klasse! und die Schaltung...   
Erstaunlicherweise knackt nix, nichtmal die XT-Kurbel...   ein guter Mechaniker ist halt schon was wert...  

MFG
Chris


----------



## wondermike (28. August 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> mein ich das nur oder is der Abstand zwischen Schaltungsröllchen und Ritzelpaket bei dir verdammt groß? da sollen glaub ich gerade so 2 Kettenglieder dazwischen liegen...
> 
> Bei mir stehts so, dass der Schaltzug linear zum Schaltwerk geht und nicht durchgebogen ist...


Öh. Ja. Wie auch immer. Es funktioniert jedenfalls einwandfrei.


----------



## Eisenfaust (28. August 2004)

Ich werde warten, bis das SRAM X9 in der Neuauflage verfügbar ist, das sieht einfach hübsch aus mit dem schwarzen Gelenkkörper. Das X0 mag ja leichter und schöner sein, aber ein Schaltwerk ist ein Verschleißteil!

Die Zuganlenkung ist in der Tat gut - weniger Reibungsverluste als bei der umwegsamen Shominski-Lösung. 

Ich speiche gerade meinen neuen Laufradsatz ein, wenn der was geworden ist (mein zweiter LRS, er ist ausnahmsweise mal rund und nicht quadratisch! Ich versuche noch die Grundgleichung von Kreis und Ellipse zu verstehen, es muß nämlich ein Homomorphismus von Ellipse <==> Kreis existieren, soviel kann ich beweisen, aber wie sieht der praktisch nur aus ...), setze ich vielleicht ein profilneurotisches Bildchen hier hinein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (28. August 2004)

gibts von der Neuauflage des X-9 schon Bilder? habsch noch gar net gesehen. 

Was ist denn eigentlich an einem MTB kein Verschleißteil? lass mich mal kurz hochrechnen: X-0 kostet etwa 170. Wir gehen mal von einer Haltbarkeit von 10-15tkm aus (solange müsste es halten, selbst bei hartem Schlammeinsatz). Der Mercury Rahmen kostet etwas mehr als 800. das wäre ungefähr das 5 fache (so grob über den Daumen   ). Wirst du den Rahmen 50-75tkm fahren? (vorausgesetzt du fährst in deinem Leben überhaupt so viel MTB   )

Was ich damit sagen will: die Bezeichnung "Verschleißteil" ist in dem Sektor wohl sehr unterschiedlich auslegbar. Warum sonst geben wir soviel Geld für ein Bike aus, bei dem wir trotzdem noch alle 1000km die Kette wechseln müssen, alle 4-5000km die Kassette samt Kettenblätter usw...

Alles eine Frage des Geldes und der persönlichen Einstellung zum Thema   

MFG
Chris


----------



## Eisenfaust (29. August 2004)

So einfach, wie Du Dir Deine Welt vorstellst, ist sie leider nicht. Aber schön, daß Du wenigstens die Simplifikation verstehst.
Ich denke, daß ich meinen Rahmen eben soviel Kilometer wie nötig fahre und ohne Unfall ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß er sich durch Fahrtwind, Regen oder Bewegung 'abnützt' eher nullkonvergent.
Bei mir ist die letzte Schaltung (XT) wesentlich früher zum Teufel gegangen (ca. 7500km), als von Dir prognostiziert. 
Ich würde eine Klassifikation der Bauteile durchführen. Kern ist der Rahmen und dieser verschleißt nicht so ohne weiteres, sehen wir einmal von Materialermüdungsprozessen ab (was jedem Gebrauchsgegenstand zu eigen wäre). 

In einem der letzten Hochglanz-Magazine war eine Abbildung zu sehen. An der neuen X9 hat sich optisch nur die Farbe des Gelenkkörpers geändert, technisch scheint es, bis auf einige kleinere Modifikationen, identisch mit dem aktuellen X9 zu sein. Die Trigger/Schalter werden sehnsüchtig erwartet, SRAM will hier Neues vorstellen. Auch bei den Kassetten sowie den Ketten wird Neues erwartet. Shominski klagte ja auch gegen die PowerGlide II Kassetten, weil die Japaner ein Patent verletzt sahen. 

Eisenfaust


----------



## Fettkloß (29. August 2004)

war heute das erste mal mit dem mercury unterwegs . 3,5 std. leichtes bis mittleres gelände - ich bin hin und weg   hatte werkzeug dabei um ein paar kleine einstellungen zu machen - alles ist jetzt perfect . vom weichen rahmen hab ich bis jetzt nix gemerkt ! xo schaltet besser als xtr am gemini - knackiger & exacter . die f80x ist topgeil - hab sie straff eingestellt - super . die pedalen funzen mit shimanocleats perfect - stand auf der pedale wie beim 959 - kein unterschied . einzig der umwerfer hat ein leichtes problem die kette aufs 46er blatt zu schalten - geht schon nen tik besser als ganz am anfang . die racing ralph rollen toll und haben zumindest bei der heutigen ausfahrt auch in den kurven gripp behalten , es war weitestgehend trocken .

so - zur strafe müsst ihr jetz och bilder kucken


----------



## chris84 (29. August 2004)

na dann bin ich mal besonders auf die Kassetten gespannt. im Moment fahre ich nämlich zwangsweise ne XT-Kassette, da mein dealer gerade keine Sram da hatte. So wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist die mit Sram X-9 und PC69 Kette nicht... außerdem gefällt mir das Matte finish des Sram-Kassetten wesentlich besser. Hoffentlich bleiben sie auch Preislich moderat.

Zu der Sache mit dem Verschleiß: Ich gebe natürlich auch wesentlich mehr geld aus für Rahmen als für Schaltwerke, und möchte Rahmen auch ein Leben lang fahren, aber im Endeffekt ist das ja alles eine Sache der persönlichen Einstellung und des Geldbeutels. Warum sonst gibt es Topgruppen wie XTR oder Ultegra? besser Schalten oder länger halten wie die nächste Stufe darunter tun die auch nicht wirklich. Aber auch hier gehts wie beim Rahmen: ich hätte mir auch können einen Kinesis-Rahmen für 250 holen können, der wäre leichter gewesen und hätte auch gehalten. Ich hätte mir aber, wenn ich das geld dazu gehabt hätte das X-0-Schaltwerk geholt... Wenn man sich in ein Teil verguckt hat, spielt der eigentlich Preis eine untergeordnete Rolle, sondern es zählt nur noch: hab ich das Geld oder nicht... Es ist halt eine Form von Liebe... oder warum quälen wir uns 100km durch den Schlamm, die steilsten Anstiege rauf und wieder runter?

so, genug dumm geschwätzt... aber nachdem ich heut morgen meinen neuen Antrieb mal so richtig mit Schlamm usw. eingeweiht hab musste das sein   
wir sind halt alle verrückt!   

und übrigends: die welt ist manchmal noch viel viel einfacher als wir sie uns vorstellen!  

MFG
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (29. August 2004)

> Es ist halt eine Form von Liebe...


   stimmt   

ich habe eigentlich viel mehr räder als ich brauche - anfangs hab ich tests gelesen steifigkeitswerte und material waren wichtig . heute isses mir egal - an erster stelle steht bei mir die optik - ich muss es schön finden . dann kommt die firmenphilosophie zusammen mit der qualität und die marke . ich würde z.B. niemals ein trek kaufen oder ein cannondehl   . wir sind auch nicht verrückter als andere . was ist mit den typen die riesige modelleisenbahnanlagen haben oder die die ihre kohle in ihr auto stecken und die musik so aufdrehen das die fenster rausfliegen - hier in der gegend gibts viele die paragliding machen usw usw usw alles voll normaaaalll eh !


----------



## XC_Freund (29. August 2004)

Die Kohle muss ja irgendwo hin.
Ist wirklich schick geworden Fettkloß! Geile Kettenblätter!

Beim X9 Schaltwerk sind derzeit wohl die gleichen Schaltröllchen wie beim X0 verbaut. Die Schaltröllchen des neuen X9 sahen eher nach X7 aus. Ich habe ein X0 und ein X7 Schaltwerk. Die X7 Röllchen rasseln etwas, mit ordentlich Fettspray ist aber Ruhe. Ich werde am Sonntag beim SRAM-Stand mal wegen dem X9 nachfragen.


----------



## wondermike (29. August 2004)

@Fettkloß
Wirklich schönes Bike aber kauf Dich mal gescheites Digicam.


----------



## Eisenfaust (29. August 2004)

Ich gebe Dir in allen Punkten recht ...


----------



## dan_74 (2. September 2004)

hallo zusammen

wie gefällt euch mein mercury??

Ramen : Bergwerk Mercury Siber Grau Schwarz mit extra effekt
Gabel : Marzocchi Marathon SL 03
Steuersatz : Chris King
Lenker / Vorbau : Bergwerk
Komponenten : alles Shimano XT (dual-control)
Räder : Mavix Crossland 
Pneu : Ritchey Z-Max Pro 2.1
Sattel : Fizik Gobi

















grüessli dan_74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (3. September 2004)

sieht sehr gut aus - schön zusammengestellt . was bedeutet mit extra effect ? is das metallic lackiert ? geäfllt mir sehr gut die farbliche variante des rahmens .


----------



## dan_74 (3. September 2004)

extra effekt ist eine art metalic ( glitzer )   

schön das es dir gefällt!!

du hast auch ein sehr schönes bike   

gruss dan_74


----------



## carloz (3. September 2004)

@dan: Top ! Kannst du mal nen close-up vom Rahmen machen ? Das glitter würd ich gern mal sehn 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (3. September 2004)

ja - ich würde den effect auch gern mal sehn wenns geht


----------



## wondermike (3. September 2004)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.  

Wir Bergwerker haben halt Geschmack.


----------



## dan_74 (3. September 2004)

danke für die positiven feedbacks   

versuche nochmals bessere fotos zu machen!
dan_74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dan_74 (3. September 2004)

tja manchmal geht's schnell....

ich hoffe es glitzert euch genug 














es hat übrigens noch mehr bilder in meiner galerie

dan_74


----------



## onkel_willi (3. September 2004)

hallo fred, endlich mal wieder netz und ein blick auf den fred und das forum aus dem urlaub. mittlerweile bin ich wieder in stück näher an der zivilisation (dank hotspot)... schöne bergwerks hinzugekommen (und auch ein recht tolles neues)...

hier mal paar bilder vom einsatz hier - sorry für die menge, aber es war wohl zu beindruckend für mich...
grüsse 
euer onkel willi


----------



## daif (4. September 2004)

SCHEISSSSSSSSSSSSSSE!!!!
Ich nominiere dich zum Styleking für die Tröte/Hupe/"Klingel!!!!!!!!!
FETT....saugeil!!


----------



## Fettkloß (4. September 2004)

dan 74 - sehhhhrrrr schön - haben das die bergwerkpulverbeschichter bzw. lackierer gemacht oder hast du es zu ner lackiererei gegeben ? was bedeutet stern ?


onkel willi - sagenhaft - wie gehts euch ? ich meine dem pfadfinder und dir    trinkst du eigentlich nix ? oder hast du einen kamelhöcker ?


----------



## Nomercy (4. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

  bin auch gerade aus dem "Urlaub" zurück.
  Hier zwei Bilder vom Transalp 2004.
  (@onkel_willi: Leider ohne allergeilste Hasenhupe .)

  Bild1: Oberhalb Stilfserjoch->[size=-1]Wormisionssteig/[/size]Goldseeweg





  Bild2: Nach meinem höchsten Transalpübergang: Madritschjoch (3144m GPS)->Martelltal.





  Gruß Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (4. September 2004)

da kann man ja neidisch werden - super bilder   wie war der racing ralph ??


----------



## carloz (4. September 2004)

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....bin sprachlos ! Leute ihr solltet Fotografen werden 

Für den style der bikes, biker und fotos:   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## onkel_willi (4. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> onkel willi - sagenhaft - wie gehts euch ? ich meine dem pfadfinder und dir    trinkst du eigentlich nix ? oder hast du einen kamelhöcker ?



hi fettkloß, uns gehts gut. bisserl durchgebraten und vollgegessen, aber einige tolle sachen hier gefahren. (aber ziemlich einsam, fast keine biker hier unterwegs...)
passenden flaschenhalter hab ich noch nicht gefunden, mein taxc knarzt und seit meinem crash im frühjahr hab ich ganz gern was am rücken (rucksack oder so ein spartanischer camelback) - hat mich damals vor schlimmern bewahrt.

@all: danke für die hupen-komplimente. für den harten einsatz ist das ding aber wohl nicht gedacht  sobald es flotter bergab geht hupt es von selbst.

die alpen bilder sind auch scharf!!!

grüsse aus italien

onkel willi


----------



## Nomercy (4. September 2004)

@Fettkloß
 Der Racing Ralph hat seine Sache gut gemacht. Grip-Mittelmaß evtl. auf feuchtem Untergrund und auf sehr grobem Schotter -> da hüpft der 2.4er wie onkel_willi's Hasenhupe beim Downhill. 
 @carloz, onkel_willi: Danke!  Der Weg führte von Ohlstadt nach Riva del Garda (D-AU-CH-IT) zum Baden. Die Alpen auf dem Bike sind echt toll. Und kombiniert mit der italienischen Gastfreundschaft eines meiner schönsten Erlebnisse überhaupt. Das macht süchtig. 

 Gruß Nomercy


----------



## dan_74 (7. September 2004)

@fettkloss  
ja die farbe ist von bergwerk!! meines wissens kann mann alle farben im "extra effekt" haben.
"stern" ist der name meines händlers!!
velo stern in st.gallen (bergwerk schweiz)

gruss dan_74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (8. September 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @Fettkloß
> Der Racing Ralph hat seine Sache gut gemacht. Grip-Mittelmaß evtl. auf feuchtem Untergrund und auf sehr grobem Schotter ......



---siehe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120762

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Fettkloß (8. September 2004)

@ lumix - ich kenne den thread , ich wollte es halt mal von jemandem hören der den rr auf nem mercury fährt . 
beinahe hätte ich heute morgen noch gepostet wie zufieden ich mit dem rr nach ca.250km bin . heute jedoch verdanke ich dem rr eine 5km joggingeinlage nach einer ca. 50km langen ausfahrt - in sidi joggingschuhen und als beiwerk in der rechten hand ein mercury mit plattem hinterrad . ich bin durch nix erkennbar scharfes oder spitzes gefahren , auf einer sauberen asphaltstraße !
der rr fliegt sofort wieder runter - sowas brauch ich wirklich nicht .

mein little albert auf dem gemini rollt schon fast auf dem zahnfleisch und hatte noch nie einen platten - vielleicht probier ich mal den larsen TT


----------



## Lumix (8. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ lumix - ich kenne den thread , ich wollte es halt mal von jemandem hören der den rr auf nem mercury fährt .
> beinahe hätte ich heute morgen noch gepostet wie zufieden ich mit dem rr nach ca.250km bin . heute jedoch verdanke ich dem rr eine 5km joggingeinlage nach einer ca. 50km langen ausfahrt - in sidi joggingschuhen und als beiwerk in der rechten hand ein mercury mit plattem hinterrad . ich bin durch nix erkennbar scharfes oder spitzes gefahren , auf einer sauberen asphaltstraße !
> der rr fliegt sofort wieder runter - sowas brauch ich wirklich nicht .
> 
> mein little albert auf dem gemini rollt schon fast auf dem zahnfleisch und hatte noch nie einen platten - vielleicht probier ich mal den larsen TT



Da hattest Du noch Glück, wenn Du meine Verletzung nach dem letztem Sturz sehen könntest; würdest Du ein MTB nicht mehr anfassen und lieber einen Klöppelkurs machen (siehe Link).  

http://www.kloeppelshop.de/cgi-bin/webshop.pl?f=NR&c=92110&t=temartic

Peter


----------



## Nomercy (8. September 2004)

Hallo, ich bins noch mal,

 das klingt ja alles schrecklich! Ich frage mich da allen Ernstes ob wir NUR MIT GLÜCK die 500km und 15000hm mit Ralphs auf zwei Bikes über die Alpen gekommen sind. Mein Kumpel hatte keinen einzigen Platten, ich hatte am Anfang einen durch einen spitzen Ast. Gerade die Pannensicherheit hat mir den Ralf sympathisch gemacht. Einen schwereren Sturz hatte ich auf einem anderen Reifenmodell, aber ob dieser allerdings gleich und wesentlich daran die Schuld trug, wäre eine reine Hypothese.
 Will sagen, daß eine umfassende Beurteilung einfach von zu vielen Faktoren, eigenen Ansprüchen und Erfahrungen abhängt, welche zudem aufgrund von mehr oder weniger zufällig eintretenden Ereignissen zustande kommen.
 Deswegen weicht meine Meinung zum Ralph auch etwas ab, man kann sie eigentlich positiv nennen. Die geschilderten schlechten Erfahrungen sind krass, aber eben wie meine eigenen auch nur subjektiv: Der Ralph ist ein exzellenter Leichtläufer, mit einem gutmütigen Fahrverhalten, mit einer ordentlichen Pannensicherheit (in Verbindung mit einem soliden Schlauch, z.B dem SV13) und ist auf Nässe nicht in seinem Element (aber ernstere Probleme hatte ich auch dort nicht). Bisher mit dem Ralph gefahren: 4000km -> 5x Panne hinten, 1x Panne vorne. Letzte Panne vor 600km bei nicht gerade zimperlichen Einsatzbedingungen.

 @Lumix: Das mit dem Klöppelkurs ist gut . Die Sache mit dem Sturz natürlich weniger. Nach meiner eigenen bösen "Erdung" Anfang des Jahres machte ich übrigends zunächst auch die Reifen verantwortlich und habe sie gewechselt. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: können wir wirklich mit Sicherheit sagen, daß genau dieser eine Sturz mit eben einem x-beliebigen anderen Reifen NICHT stattgefunden hätte?

 @Fettkloß: Interessant, meine erste Panne mit dem Ralph hatte ich ausgerechnet innerhalb der ersten 50km auf Asphalt und war wie Du auch schon ziemlich sauer.  Allerdings fährt bei uns keiner ohne Pumpe, Flickzeug oder Reserveschlauch auf die Piste, hat mir das Schieben erspart.  Danach hatte ich über 1000km am Stück Ruhe im Wald. Meine Kumpels waren regelmäßig am Flicken und Pumpen, incl. UST-Besitzer.

    Gruß
      Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (8. September 2004)

@ nomercy -     pumpe & filickzeug hatte ich auch dabei - da es aber nur noch 5km waren entschied ich mich für jogging    keinen bock auf dreckige finger   

der rr hat mit sicherheit sehr gute eigenschaften - dazu gehört aber wahrscheinlich NICHT die pannensicherheit . 

wenn ich schon ust fahren kann ( wegen der felge ) dann möchte ich bitte keinen schlauch einziehen müssen - daran müssen die jungs noch arbeiten !!!!


----------



## Nomercy (8. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> keinen bock auf dreckige finger


 @Fettkloß: ... dem kann ich natürlich nur zustimmen .

 Und o.k. - ein Überflieger in Sachen Pannensicherheit ist er auch für mich nicht. Meine diesbezügliche Vorstellung von einem Reifen (mit Schlauch) wurde zwar nicht gleich enttäuscht, aber eben auch nicht so ganz erfüllt.

  Gruß
  Nomercy


----------



## Lumix (8. September 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @Lumix: Das mit dem Klöppelkurs ist gut . Die Sache mit dem Sturz natürlich weniger. Nach meiner eigenen bösen "Erdung" Anfang des Jahres machte ich übrigends zunächst auch die Reifen verantwortlich und habe sie gewechselt. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: können wir wirklich mit Sicherheit sagen, daß genau dieser eine Sturz mit eben einem x-beliebigen anderen Reifen NICHT stattgefunden hätte.....



Hallo,
Di hast schon recht. Es war aber auffallend, dass ich mit diesen Reifen plötzlich sehr unsicher unterwegs war. Das merkt man(n) natürlich bei seinen Standardstrecken ungemein, denn bei 15000km keine Stürze und plötzlich in sehr kurzer Zeit vier Stück.

Peter


----------



## Nomercy (8. September 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Di hast schon recht. Es war aber auffallend, dass ich mit diesen Reifen plötzlich sehr unsicher unterwegs war. Das merkt man(n) natürlich bei seinen Standardstrecken ungemein, denn bei 15000km keine Stürze und plötzlich in sehr kurzer Zeit vier Stück.
> Peter


  @Lumix: Den Ralph werde ich auch nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit fahren, aber die Dinger war ja so teuer . Und das mit den Standardstrecken ist natürlich richtig, da spürt man Unterschiede am deutlichsten und kürzt sogar einen Teil Subjektivität heraus. Welcher Reifen ist denn Dein Favorit aus der ganzen Zeit? Und wie ist das mit dem Wechseln / der Veränderung des Modells an sich gewesen, ich vermute das auch diese bislang für Dich nicht so auffällig (vier Kracher) spürbar waren. Ich meine damit: denkst Du, daß Du Dich an den Ralph "gewöhnen" könntest? Oder macht der Ralph einem diese Gewöhnung schwerer als andere Reifen? Herrje, es ist wirklich eine Wissenschaft. Oder sollte ich besser Kunst sagen?


----------



## Fettkloß (8. September 2004)

> Standardstrecken ungemein, denn bei 15000km keine Stürze und plötzlich in sehr kurzer Zeit vier Stück.



kommt drauf an , ich fahre los und hab meistens erst mal ca. 8km asphalt - da is der rr top . dann kommen meistens schotter und /oder waldwege - immernoch top (solange nichts nass ist ) in den wingerten ( Weinbergen) wirds halt rutschig wenn feucht oder nass , little albert null probleme . auch wiese wenns trocken ist , rr top ! 
ich würde sagen das der rr ein super reifen ist solange die bedingungen relativ harmlos sind , wirds jedoch extrem - oder halt nass dann = pfeife rauchen angesagt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (8. September 2004)

Da haben wirs doch! Meine These lautet: Mit unserem zunehmenden fahrerischen Können  steigen die Schwierigkeit des Geländes und der Anspruch an das Material. Somit ist der Ralph als ausgewiesener CC/Marathon-Reifen auch auf Schotter und Wiese eine gute Sache. Wenn die die Bedingungen dann schwieriger werden avancieren eben die Albert's als ausgewiesene Enduroreifen zur besseren Wahl für UNS. Werde also evtl. ab Oktober/November mal den Albert o.ä. auflegen. Denn dann wirds kalt und feucht. So ein Mist, der Sommer ist vorbei...


----------



## carloz (8. September 2004)

Ey Mädels,

ich sach nur MICHELIN XLS UST !!! Voll krass dem 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Lumix (8. September 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @Lumix: Den Ralph werde ich auch nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit fahren, aber die Dinger war ja so teuer . Und das mit den Standardstrecken ist natürlich richtig, da spürt man Unterschiede am deutlichsten und kürzt sogar einen Teil Subjektivität heraus. Welcher Reifen ist denn Dein Favorit aus der ganzen Zeit? Und wie ist das mit dem Wechseln / der Veränderung des Modells an sich gewesen, ich vermute das auch diese bislang für Dich nicht so auffällig (vier Kracher) spürbar waren. Ich meine damit: denkst Du, daß Du Dich an den Ralph "gewöhnen" könntest? Oder macht der Ralph einem diese Gewöhnung schwerer als andere Reifen? Herrje, es ist wirklich eine Wissenschaft. Oder sollte ich besser Kunst sagen?



Wie das halt so ist.....
.......ich habe immer die IRC Mythos XC gefahren; gertrieben von den Testergebnissen und dem innerem Drang, immer das Beste am Mark haben zu müssen!!!!!!

Ob ich mich an den RR gewöhnen kann, glaube ich nicht. Jetzt fahre ich den Conti Supersonic, mal sehen, wie der so ist.

Wenn die Conti nichts für mich sind, fahre ich wieder IRC.

Peter


----------



## Colnago (8. September 2004)

Na dann will ich meins, nachdem es endlich mal sauber ist, auch mal hier posten. Ist aus Dezember 03.

Marzocchi Marathon SL 
SRAM X.O.
XT-Kurbel
Syntace VRO Vorbau/Lenker
Magura Laufräder
Magura Marta 03 
Conti Vertical Pro 2.35

Die Laufräder inkl. Reifen sind m.E. nicht so der Hit. Hat jemand einen Tip (robust, nicht ständig zu zentrieren, relativ leicht). Wiege z.Zt. leider so 88 kg. Normal zwischen 80-85 kg. 
Und welche Reifen könnt Ihr empfehlen (gute Pannensicherheit, Leichtlauf - fahre Asphalt, Schotter, Wald)


----------



## Fettkloß (9. September 2004)

die bildchen sind bei mir winzig und total unscharf ????


----------



## Hyper (9. September 2004)

bei mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colnago (9. September 2004)

Au ja, so ein Mist. Beim Hochladen wurde mir eine Beschränkung auf 60kb genannt, so daß ich die Bilder derart verkleinern mußte.

Wie kann ich denn hier die Originale vernünftig einstellen???


----------



## carloz (9. September 2004)

@Colnago: Aufn webspace jackern und mit img tag arbeiten 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Lumix (9. September 2004)

Colnago schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja, so ein Mist. Beim Hochladen wurde mir eine Beschränkung auf 60kb genannt, so daß ich die Bilder derart verkleinern mußte.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn hier die Originale vernünftig einstellen???




Hallo,

kannst Du auch in dein Album stellen und das ganze mit einem Link versehen!!!

Peter


----------



## Colnago (9. September 2004)

hoffentliche erscheint hier jetzt der Link zu meinem Album. Warum jedoch nun jedes der hochgeladenen Bilder doppelt erscheit, ist mir auch wieder ein Rätsel.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/ppuser/5537/cat/500


----------



## wondermike (9. September 2004)

Sehr schönes Bike. Wirklich edel. Müsste jetzt bloß noch 'ne Fox-Gabel dran, dann wär's ein richtiger Nobelhobel.


----------



## Colnago (9. September 2004)

@wondermike: ja stimmt, aber die Preise der Fox waren und sind mir dann doch ein wenig zu heftig. Aber vielleicht doch einmal, da die Marathon zwar gut ist, aber das ECC m.E. nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist. Für steilere Anstiege wirklich o.k., nur bei kompletter Blockade und 'runtergedrückt' schleift die Bremse ständig, so daß bergauffahren noch anstrengender wird.


----------



## Fettkloß (10. September 2004)

@ colnago -





> Preise der Fox waren und sind mir dann doch ein wenig zu heftig


  kann das sein bei dem bike   die 400 mehr für ne talas hätten den "bock" doch nur fetter gemacht   

nichtsdestotrotz - supergeiles gerät --- was mich auch mal interressieren würde wäre dein c40- nur wenns dir keine mühe macht


----------



## Colnago (10. September 2004)

als ich mir das Bike in 12/03 zusammengestellt habe, war die Talas noch nicht auf dem Markt oder noch über 1000,00 , also doppelt so teuer wie die Marzocchi. Aber mit der Kombi Gabel/Bremse bin ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht so wirklich 100%ig zufrieden, genauso wie mit den Laufrädern. Also mal sehen.

@fettkloß: vom c40 kann ich gern heute abend oder morgen fotos einstellen.


----------



## günther69 (10. September 2004)

Respekt !!!
Echt krass, das Teil.
Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Fettkloß (10. September 2004)

nochmal wegen den reifen - heute bin ich hinten den conti explorer ust 2.1 gefahren . das bike fuhr - auf asphalt gleichgut, feiner schotter und sandiger boden etwas schlechter gerollt aber gripp gleichgut , tiefere böden gras richtiger schotter besser grip . der explorer ist deutlich leiser auf asphalt und greift mit den seitlichen stollen deutlich besser in tieferen böden . ich bin auch den explorer mit 2.9bar gefahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (10. September 2004)

Colnago schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentliche erscheint hier jetzt der Link zu meinem Album. Warum jedoch nun jedes der hochgeladenen Bilder doppelt erscheit, ist mir auch wieder ein Rätsel.
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/ppuser/5537/cat/500




.....das doppelte kommt daher, dass Du beim einstellen zwei  Kategorien vergeben hast. Wenn Du die Bilder hier direkt im Foum sehen möchtest, gehe wie folgt vor.

1) Bilder ins Album laden.
2) dann öffne ich immer zwei Fenster, das eine mit der Forumsnachricht, die ich schreiben will und das andere mit dem Vorschaubild aus dem Album (das kleine Bild nur einmal anklicken, sonst wir es zu groß!!)
3) dann auf dem Foto mit der rechten Maustaste unter Eigenschaften den Link (Adresse/URL) kopieren und im anderen Fester (mir der zu schreibenen Nachricht) mit dem Button "GRAFIK EINFÜGEN"(oberhalb des Eingabefensters) den vorher kopierten Link einfügen.

Das Ergebniss sieht dan so aus!!!







Falls ich das zu umständlich beschrieben habe, sende mir eine PM mit deiner Telefonnummer; dann machen wir es zusammen.

Peter


----------



## Colnago (10. September 2004)

extra für fettkloß: hier ein Foto (so hoffe ich doch) meines Rennrades. Danke @lumix für Deine Anleitung zur Einbindung von Fotos. 

@Fettkloß: Bin auch gerade eine Runde mit dem Bergwerk gefahren. Im Wald und auf Schotter (wenn's trocken ist) finde ich den Conti Vertical gar nicht so verkehrt. Pannensicherheit m.E. sehr gut, Traktion ebenfalls. Nur auf Asphalt komme ich mir (der von RR kommt) vor als ob ich hinten drei Mann dranhängen hätte. Abartig. 
Und wenn's naß ist, setzt der Vertical ziehmlich schnell zu und ich bekomme Probleme mit der Breite im Hinterbau.


----------



## Fettkloß (11. September 2004)

@ colnago - danke für das bild . noch ein "altes" c40 - schön aufheben den classiker ! ist das ne flash gabel ?  
die neueren c40 & c50 mit hp finde ich saumäßig hässlich - einerseits sträubt sich ernesto gegen integrierte steuersätze andererseits baut er hp kettenstreben - völliger blödsinn . hast du mal die neuen lackierungen gesehen ? kotz - aber da hatte colnago schon fast immer einen besonderen "geschmack"


----------



## Colnago (11. September 2004)

@ fettkloß: ist eine Star Carbon Gabel.


----------



## Fettkloß (17. September 2004)

gestern 14:55 - schlappsäcke im hintergrund wurden vom mercury mal richtig zersägt   ich lag schon im gras und sonnte mich als die meute ca. 8 minuten hinter den ersten 6 auftauchte


----------



## carloz (17. September 2004)

*löööööööööl*
Das nenn ich mal nen geiles Bild !!!   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## daif (17. September 2004)

@fettkloß
 
fettes Bild, hahahaha  

nebenbei: stylische Abstützung des bikes


----------



## rAdrenalin (17. September 2004)

so langsam wirds zeit auch mal meinen draht-(naja ok carbon-)esel hier reinzustellen...  ;-)


----------



## chris84 (17. September 2004)

@daif: das mit den Stylischen Abstützungen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, bei den letzten Bildern von fettkloß war die Abstützung auch schon sehr stylisch und unauffällig! respekt...

@fettkloß: das Bild ist echt klasse!   

MFG
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (17. September 2004)

fettkloss,

schönes Teil das, was wiegen?

rAdrenalin,

geile Waffe und mit den Reifen sogar richtig fürs gelände  Meine Racing ralph am HT sind ja eher so "mach mich nich dreckig" Dinger.

All,

sind in letzter Zeit wieder schöne Sachen rein gekommen

gruß
Brägel


----------



## Fettkloß (18. September 2004)

@ brägel - es wiegt so ca. je nach bereifung 10,7 bis 11,0 kg - es fährt sich aber wie ein 5,0 kg bike


----------



## muzipok (18. September 2004)

@fettkloß

heisses teil. was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?
Gibt es das Faunus LSD Carbon überhaupt noch zu kaufen?

bye
Alex


----------



## Fettkloß (18. September 2004)

muzipok ich bin der mit dem grünen mercury


----------



## rAdrenalin (18. September 2004)

nein das faunus (lsd) carbon gibt es nicht mehr.
der rahmen ist übrigens größe m und ich hab mir das rad von der sitzposition her eher als tourer aufgebaut, sitzt (und fährt) sich echt klasse :-]
mfg


----------



## kumpel01 (18. September 2004)

Moin Moin!
Habe mich vor längerer Zeit schon mal hier im Forum schlau gemacht, was die Bergwerks so angeht. Und nach langem hin und her war es letzten Sonntag so weit: Mein neues Radl ist gekommen  
Ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Bergwerk Mercury "Endurance", Farbe komplett matt-schwarz mit silberner Beschriftung. Außerdem ist anstatt dem Bergwerk-Vorbau und Lenker eine Kombi von Syntace dran   
Und ich muß sagen: Die Wartezeit und der nicht ganz unerhebliche Preis haben sich gelohnt, ist echt ein geiles Teil geworden (das ist jedenfalls meine bescheiden Meinung).
Demnächst kommen auch noch Bilder, dann könnt mal Eure Meinung dazu abgeben.

So long,

Kumpel01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (18. September 2004)

@Kumpel01

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Mercury und zur gelungenen Farbauswahl. Für welche Gabel hast Du Dich nun entschlossen? Ich bin gespannt auf ein Bild von dem Teil.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## muzipok (19. September 2004)

@fettkloss

sorry. hab da wohl die Posts durcheinandergebracht.
Aber so ein Carbon LSD hätte doch wohl jeder gern, oder


----------



## Fettkloß (19. September 2004)

> jeder gern,



einigen wir uns auf "viele gern" - wenn ich die wahl hätte würde ich ein pfadfinder vorziehen - mein nächstes projekt wird aber was mit ner speedhub.


----------



## Endurance (19. September 2004)

@Fettkloss


> mein nächstes projekt wird aber was mit ner speedhub.



was spricht gegen ein PF mit Rohloff (fahr ich auch).

Aber an einem schönen HT (darf auch Bergwerk sein ) macht sich die Rohloff bestimmt noch besser. Wenn man dann noch eine Starrgabel einsetzen würde, kann eigentlich nichts mehr kaputtgehen.


----------



## Brägel (19. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ brägel - es wiegt so ca. je nach bereifung 10,7 bis 11,0 kg - es fährt sich aber wie ein 5,0 kg bike



Größe M? Nicht so arg leicht das   Aber mein Storck wiegt auch nicht weniger (aber in 21,5" und mit der schweren Hope C2 und XT 2002 und ...). Könnte auch unter 10,5 ...

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## Fettkloß (20. September 2004)

@brägel - ne größe L . sicher nicht besonders leicht , aus der kombination sattel/sattelstütze wären noch locker 170gr rauszuholen - evtl. noch schnellspanner-steuersatz & tretlager - aber unter 10kg komm ich dann doch nur mit riesen aufwand wenn überhaupt . es fährt sich super - ich werde es so lassen


----------



## raffic (20. September 2004)

So  jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal geschafft von meinem Bike ein Bild einzustellen. Hoffenlich funktioniert der Link.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/60400/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Muss mir endlich mal ne eigene Digicam anschaffen dann geht sowas schneller.
Bis dahin 
raffic


----------



## Fat_Tony (25. September 2004)

Ich will mehr bilder  ^^


----------



## Brägel (25. September 2004)

raffic schrieb:
			
		

> So  jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal geschafft von meinem Bike ein Bild einzustellen. Hoffenlich funktioniert der Link.
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/60400/sort/1/cat/500/page/1
> 
> ...



sind in den Barends kleine Teleskope (weil sie in die Sterne gucken)? 

Tuning-Tipp Optik. Die neuen Scheiben für die Louise (ist doch eine - oder?). Kannst du bei mir unter Fotos beim Cannondale sehen.

Und wozu den VRO? Verstellst du das dauernd? Sonst ginge es doch leichter.


----------



## Fettkloß (25. September 2004)

mannnnnnnnnn is das langweilig hier - was is mit bildern , der neuen webseite bzw. dem club , dem treffen bei bergwerk und überhaupt - gäähhhhhhhnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (25. September 2004)

@ brägel - ich hab mir grad mal dein kanonendehl angeschaut .
frage 1 . warum ist die sattelüberhöhung gleich null ? ( ist hier im forum sauwichtig !)
frage 2 . warum sind die kurbeln nicht schwarz ?

wenn ich mir es nochmal anschaue fallen mir bestimmt noch mehr sachen auf


----------



## Brägel (25. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ brägel - ich hab mir grad mal dein kanonendehl angeschaut .
> frage 1 . warum ist die sattelüberhöhung gleich null ? ( ist hier im forum sauwichtig !)
> frage 2 . warum sind die kurbeln nicht schwarz ?
> 
> wenn ich mir es nochmal anschaue fallen mir bestimmt noch mehr sachen auf



is nich mein CD, is das meiner Frau. Niveauunterschied is glaub ich 3 oder 5 cm. ist für Sie o.k. Kurbeln - tja, weils Geld kostet. Kommt schon noch - aber wieso schwarz? XT 04 würden auch passen. Der Sattel ist jetzt ein Speedneedle, die Pedale 959er. Es kommen auch noch andere Stütze und anderer Lenker und ... alles mit der Zeit.

Hörnchen verdehen gibts für lau  

Ansonsten hast du recht, es braucht mehr Bilder hier. Was ist denn mit elendil, der hat seins auch noch nich rein  und einige andere auch nich - pöse puben dass.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. September 2004)

Hi @ Fettkloß and all 

zu folgenden Themen:

Webseite: Anthony ist noch dran............, wird wohl noch ne Zeit dauern.

BERGWERK-Treffen: Es wird geplant dieses Jahr (ende Okt / Anfang Nov) ein Treffen in Pforzheim durchzuführen. Termin folgt demnächst in einem eigenen Thread. Nächstes Jahr soll es ein Saison-Opening geben das nach einigen Vorschlägen zeitlich und geograhpisch noch abzuklären ist. Bin im Moment dabei ein geeignetes Pflaster mit günstigen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten zu finden. Das alles nimmt Zeit in Anspruch. Aber ich bin dran und es läuft was !!!!
Das ganze soll April 2005/ Mai 2005 stattfinden. 

Demnächst mehr !!!!


----------



## Brägel (25. September 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ Fettkloß and all
> 
> zu folgenden Themen:
> 
> ...



klingt gut, bin gespannt. Das Hotel sollte einen riesigen Safe haben für unsere Juwelen


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. September 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> sind in den Barends kleine Teleskope (weil sie in die Sterne gucken)?
> 
> Tuning-Tipp Optik. Die neuen Scheiben für die Louise (ist doch eine - oder?). Kannst du bei mir unter Fotos beim Cannondale sehen.
> 
> Und wozu den VRO? Verstellst du das dauernd? Sonst ginge es doch leichter.



Warum nicht VRO? Nein, man verstellt die Geometrie vermutlich nicht ständig, aber sag an, lieber Brägel: Wie wäre es, wenn man OHNE VRO einfach die richtige Position NICHT finden kann?

Nichts für ungut, aber diese Frage forderte geradezu heraus.


----------



## Fettkloß (26. September 2004)

> Webseite: Anthony ist noch dran............,




  warum toni ??? der hat doch damit nix u tun . ich meinte diejenigen unter uns die diese "bergwerk-union" oder "bergwerkler" seite machen wollten - z.b carloz und die die ahnung von sowas haben


----------



## Brägel (26. September 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht VRO? Nein, man verstellt die Geometrie vermutlich nicht ständig, aber sag an, lieber Brägel: Wie wäre es, wenn man OHNE VRO einfach die richtige Position NICHT finden kann?
> 
> Nichts für ungut, aber diese Frage forderte geradezu heraus.




 du hälts mich auch für selten dämlich oder? Klar, ich hab ihn auch deswegen gekauft, aber wenn man die Verstellerei nicht nutzt bietet sich schon an nachdem man diese Position gefunden hat, ihn durch etwas leichteres zu ersetzten  zumindest bei nen CC-Bock, man sieht dann ja wie lang und welchen Winkel man etwa braucht.  

Hoffe die geradezu herausgefordete Frage beantwortet zu haben


----------



## Fettkloß (26. September 2004)

@ brägel - vorbau hin oder her - es gibt wichtigeres für mich .
1. was is das für ne schrankwand im hintergrund - oder is das ein carport ?
2. warum sind denn alle bikes schwarz ? seid ihr ( also du und deine frau) so ganz modere leute die ein haus haben so im retro bauhausstil ? womit wir bei frage 3 sind   
3. habt ihr auch designer klamotten - ich bin mir im klaren das das jetzt sehr persönlich ist - aber um hier mal etwas leben rein zu bringen is mir halt nix besseres eingefallen   

soll ich heute noch aufs bike ? is nicht grade gemütlich draussen !!


----------



## Brägel (26. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ brägel - vorbau hin oder her - es gibt wichtigeres für mich .
> 1. was is das für ne schrankwand im hintergrund - oder is das ein carport ?
> 2. warum sind denn alle bikes schwarz ? seid ihr ( also du und deine frau) so ganz modere leute die ein haus haben so im retro bauhausstil ? womit wir bei frage 3 sind
> 3. habt ihr auch designer klamotten - ich bin mir im klaren das das jetzt sehr persönlich ist - aber um hier mal etwas leben rein zu bringen is mir halt nix besseres eingefallen
> ...



um den Thread nicht zu missbrauchen und abzuwerten schlage ich vor, dass jeder off topic Beitrag durch ein Bild anzureichern ist. Schließlich mangelt es an Bildern, andererseits kann man ja auch mal plaudern.

Untern also mein Bild: Originalbrägel mit Faunus am Lago bei Kaiserwetter.

Jetzt zu deinem Informationsbedarf:

zu 1: Die Schrankwand ist ein Sichtschutz auf unserer Terasse  damit niemand die Radl sicht.  

zu 2: Sie sind schwarz, weil sie sie schwarz gepulvert wurden   Wir haben kein Haus im Retro bauhausstil, sondern ein Penthouse mit Original Siebziger Holzgedöns und Kellenputz   ES hat dafür aber viel Platz, riesen Terasse und Kamin und ... naja, es ist schon o.k.  

zu 3: Meine übrigens Schwarzen Socken latschen gerade in Aldiletten durch´s Penthouse und ich frage mich:

soll ich heute noch aufs bike ? is nicht grade gemütlich draussen !! 

Gruß Brägel

PS: Und denk an Bilder in Zukunft, wir wollen doch hier mit gutem Beispiel voran posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (26. September 2004)

[SPAM]
...also ich setz´ mich gleich auf mein mercury und dreh´ `ne runde.
hier is´ naemlich gar nicht so ungemuetlich draussen (wolkig - 16grad)    
[/SPAM]
loc.


----------



## uni922vega (26. September 2004)

@ fettkloß

sorry, ich habe die Bergwerk HP gemeint !

Rocklandbiker


----------



## carloz (26. September 2004)

mahlzeit,

zur Info:

Ich werde diese Woche auf der Arbeit mal n paar designs zum thema bw-union, bergwerkler, ect. basteln. Nur so zum Spaß. Werd ich dann mal on stellen und dann kann ja jeder meckern, wie er mag 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. September 2004)

@Brägel:
Hier ist, mal abgesehen vom frühen Morgen, gutes Wetter gewesen. Bei Temperaturen oberhalb 10 -12 Grad Celsius ist Radfahren eigentlich geradezu ideal, ich hoffe, du hast Deine Beine vor die Tür bekommen und bist ein paar Kilometer gefahren. Ich mußte leider drinnen bleiben, Reifen putt ...


----------



## Brägel (26. September 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> @Brägel:
> Hier ist, mal abgesehen vom frühen Morgen, gutes Wetter gewesen. Bei Temperaturen oberhalb 10 -12 Grad Celsius ist Radfahren eigentlich geradezu ideal, ich hoffe, du hast Deine Beine vor die Tür bekommen und bist ein paar Kilometer gefahren. Ich mußte leider drinnen bleiben, Reifen putt ...



Klar waren wir Biken, es ist sogar noch etwas Sonne raus gekommen. Du willst mir aber jetzt nicht erzählen, dass du keinen Ersatzschlauch oder Mantel daheim hast


----------



## Fettkloß (26. September 2004)

@ brägel - habt ihr wenigstens einen aufzug oder müsst ihr die bikes die treppe hoch schleppen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (26. September 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Klar waren wir Biken, es ist sogar noch etwas Sonne raus gekommen. Du willst mir aber jetzt nicht erzählen, dass du keinen Ersatzschlauch oder Mantel daheim hast



Ersatzschläuche wohl, aber keinen Mantel. Der neue Reifensatz ist unterwegs, aber weil wieder das WoE dazwischengekommen ist ... wie das bei Bestellungen immer so ist. Seufz ...


----------



## Brägel (26. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ brägel - habt ihr wenigstens einen aufzug oder müsst ihr die bikes die treppe hoch schleppen ?



wir schleppen nix, auf der Straßenseite ists ebenerdig und auf der anderen klebst am Abgrund (exclusiver Steilhang  nur für schwarze Designer  )

 schickes Bild aber das ...


----------



## Fettkloß (27. September 2004)

> schickes Bild aber das ...




aber was ? du wolltest doch bilder bei solchen postings !?!?


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. September 2004)

Fettkloß, siehst Du ein Komma? Ich nicht, also darfst Du es als Kompliment werten ...


----------



## Brägel (29. September 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Fettkloß, siehst Du ein Komma? Ich nicht, also darfst Du es als Kompliment werten ...



Soo ischt eeees

Übrigens, ab 10.000 Hits geb ich noch ein Bild aus. Vielleicht vom Faunus Carbon mit meinem Eheweib (wenn sie einverstanden ist)  

also postet mal Jungs


----------



## uphillking (29. September 2004)

Servus BRÄGEL,

sag mal: deine Bikes sehen ja alle voll cool & stylish aus. Fährst du die auch, oder sind das nur "Anschauungsobjekte" ? So sauber wie die sind waren die bei der Fotosession entweder neu oder supergeputzt.
Übrigens: Am schönsten find ich das Cannondale. Geile "cleane" Optik! Reduced to the max! Interresse an nem Verkauf??


----------



## Brägel (30. September 2004)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Servus BRÄGEL,
> 
> sag mal: deine Bikes sehen ja alle voll cool & stylish aus. Fährst du die auch, oder sind das nur "Anschauungsobjekte" ? So sauber wie die sind waren die bei der Fotosession entweder neu oder supergeputzt.
> Übrigens: Am schönsten find ich das Cannondale. Geile "cleane" Optik! Reduced to the max! Interresse an nem Verkauf??



Danke für die Blumen, es gäbe natürlich immer noch viel zu verbessern... Und ja klar werden die gefahren. Ich wollte nur einmal von jedem ein Staus Quo Foto in geputzt  Vielleicht mache ich nächstes Jahr wieder eins, dann hat sich bestimmt einiges verändert.

CD verkaufen? Nene. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache aber das CD ist auch meiner Meinung nach am schönsten (so mit Fatty in Wagenfarbe, gepulverte Beschriftung - nix Label, Monostay Hinterbau, komplett 1A smoothwelded und halt schicker in 18" als mein Riesenbock). Neue Kurbel, Lenker und Stütze sind aber mal fällig.. ich arbeite dran. 

So, jetzt noch das versprochene Foto zum 10.000sten Hit. Gleiche Location, andere Protagonisten.


----------



## uffe (7. Oktober 2004)

So,

ich bin wieder ein echter Bergwerker!
Den Pfadfinder heute abend von der Post geholt und komplettiert! Bin gespannt, wie sich die 2005er Federelemente so machen... (Gabel: Pike Team mit PopLoc Adjust).

Wie wird das Wetter am Wochenende?


----------



## carloz (7. Oktober 2004)

Hey Loide,

das Wetter wird so:







Also rauf auf die Böggä und danach nen Bild gem8   
 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (7. Oktober 2004)

Ganz so schlimm wird es nicht,z umindest sieht es weder im Muffland noch im Mainzer Becken nach Schnee aus ... Etwas matschig könnte es doch schon werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (8. Oktober 2004)

an uffe - tolles teil !!! nur die bildqualität is nix . und was wiegt das ding ?


----------



## wondermike (8. Oktober 2004)

@uffe
Nett. Der Dämpfer ist prima, wenn man mal die richtige Einstellung gefunden hat. Ich habe allerdings das 04er Modell. Der 05er soll ja noch besser sein. Aber das sagen sie ja immer.   Erzähl mal, wie sich die Pike so fährt.


----------



## uffe (8. Oktober 2004)

@ Fettkloß
 "die Bildqualität is nix" - ach was! Wie soll die auch groß was sein bei der Größe und schnell mal hässlich abends in der Wohnung mit Blitz geknipst    
Wollte mich damit nur schnell zurückmelden, das kommt noch besser ins Album!

Gewicht war mit der Bike-und-ich-auf-der-Personenwaage bei über 15 Kg, weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht mehr genau  aber das ist auch noch nicht ganz der gewünschte Endzustand


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. Oktober 2004)

@uffe
Die Bildqualität ist doch in Ordnung, angemessen für die schnelle Verarbeitung im Netz. Der 'andere' hat Zeit zuviel und nimmt vermutlich zehn Mal Anlauf, um eine Ablichtung anzufertigen  

Meine Personenwaage zeigt mal so, mal soviel an, ich würde da nicht unbedingt eine Wette drauf abschließen ...


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Oktober 2004)

wo sind eigentlich mal bilder von deinem bike ?- blubberkopp


----------



## Endurance (8. Oktober 2004)

> Erzähl mal, wie sich die Pike so fährt.



Die Pike (ich fahre mom. die Team mit PopLoc Adjust) ist spitze. Ich bin mit der nochmals ein gutens Stück schneller die Berge runter wie mit einer Marz. Z1 FR 2003. Verarbeitung ist auch top. Und billiger wie Marz/Man/Fox is die auch noch... Mal gucken wie lange die Buchsen halten...

@Uffe:
Du hast mein Rad geklaut!   Mir aber zumindest die Rohloff gelassen


----------



## uffe (8. Oktober 2004)

@ Endurance

Tja, einmalig und individuell zu sein wird immer schwieriger    
Das mit der Rahmenfarbe war aber reiner Zufall, weil S-tec den Rahmen so auf Lager hatten und dass Du mittlerweile auch ne Pike hast, war mir auch nicht klar! Und meine Team is mal auch schwarz, hah!    

Was hast Du denn für ne Sattelstütze? Konnte ich im Album nicht gut genug erkennen  nicht, dass ich mir die auch noch kaufe!!!


----------



## Endurance (9. Oktober 2004)

uffe schrieb:
			
		

> @ Endurance
> Und meine Team is mal auch schwarz, hah!
> 
> Was hast Du denn für ne Sattelstütze? Konnte ich im Album nicht gut genug erkennen  nicht, dass ich mir die auch noch kaufe!!!



Hab' die Pike auch von S-Tec - der meinte er hätte nur blaue??...

Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus

Und demnächst kommt 'ne Cleg DH in Gold dran - dann ist die Verwechselungsgefahr deutlich geringer


----------



## Brägel (9. Oktober 2004)

uffe schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> ich bin wieder ein echter Bergwerker!
> Den Pfadfinder heute abend von der Post geholt und komplettiert! Bin gespannt, wie sich die 2005er Federelemente so machen... (Gabel: Pike Team mit PopLoc Adjust).
> ...




schönes Teil, was hast du da für ne Kurbel - Race Face ? Aber welche ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uffe (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Brägel!

Die Kurbel ist eine RaceFace Evolve XC (Isis). Die preiswerte Variante, aber auch hochwertig verarbeitet und optisch sehr gut...

Neue Fotos in diesmal "hoher" Qualität habe ich gerade ins Benutzer-Album gestellt (erster kurzer Trip in die nähere Umgebung fürs Setup und allgemeines "Gefühl-bekommen", vom Gelände her anspruchslos...)


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Oktober 2004)

uffe - super bike super bilder


----------



## onkel_willi (10. Oktober 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> uffe - super bike super bilder


jau, sieht lecker aus das teil...


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. Oktober 2004)

KH := Kein Hirn


----------



## wondermike (25. Oktober 2004)

Mal wieder ein neues Bild. Zwar immer noch das alte Bike, aber vor schönerem Hintergrund und mit dem ganzen Zeugs dran. Heute auf der Tour fotografiert.


----------



## (Nordlicht) (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leuts,

hier meins.
Vor meinem Häuschen aufgenommen.






Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (25. Oktober 2004)

ahhh, beides sehr feine pics  

das vom Nordlicht kenn ich schon (BW Seite? weiss nimmer genau), ist sehr cool vor dem Hintergrund


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Oktober 2004)

Naaaa ?? von wem isses






Richtig !

_Rocklandbiker_


----------



## locationmaster (29. Oktober 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Naaaa ?? von wem isses
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schlichter is´ schoener - finde ich


----------



## Nomercy (29. Oktober 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Naaaa ?? von wem isses
> ...
> Richtig !
> _Rocklandbiker_


Mensch, Du personalisierst Dein Bike ja richtig. Das isses! Klasse.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Nataly (31. Oktober 2004)

Servus!
Ich war gestern auf dem Bergwerktreffen, habe mich heute im Forum angemeldet und schon werden Bilder von meinem Bike verlangt. Hier sind sie also. Hoffe ich. (Der Computer und ich sind keine guten Freunde  )
Grüße, Nataly

Ach ja, wenn's möglich ist, nicht allzu viele Fragen wegen den Kabelbindern stellen!


----------



## Nomercy (31. Oktober 2004)

@Nataly

  Danke für die Bilder. Mir gefällts. Richtig gut finde ich diesen exclusiven Bergwerkschriftzug.
 Bzgl. der Gabel stand 2003 bei mir der Ronin-Vorgänger O24U zur Debatte, hatte mich dann auch wegen des Ansprechverhaltens für eine Sakreb entschieden. Allerdings bot der Reverse Arch der Manitou einen für mich zu geringen Reifenfreiraum, so daß jetzt eine Duke SL drin ist. 

  Ach ja, ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zu den Kabelbindern ... .

  Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## daif (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Nataly,

feines rädchen!!
Hab ich ja auch schon im mb-forum bestätigt 

zu den Kablebindern: bevor ihr sie mit Fragen löchert, das wurde im mb-forum reichlich diskutiert. Also bei interesse dort nachlesen   Thema war irgendwie "perfektes Alpencrossbike" oder so..


----------



## Nataly (1. November 2004)

Hallo daif,

ja, ich kann mich erinnern. Dir haben doch meine Lenkerhörnchen nicht gefallen, oder? Ich hab' jetzt andere dran. Aber bei Dir war es eher der Punkt, dass überhaupt welche dran sind, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?  

Grüße, Nataly


----------



## Fettkloß (1. November 2004)

ich will jetz doch mal löchern    nataly da sind doch die kleinen liebevoll angeschweißten zugführungen am rahmen . die haben extra so ne kleine öffnung um da z.b. kabelbinder durch zu stecken . jetzt meine frage  - warum haste die nicht einfach benutzt ?


----------



## daif (1. November 2004)

@fettkloß
siehe hier: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...opic.php?t=7800
da wurde alles lang und breit diskutiert

@nataly
ja die Lenkerhörnchen sind so lang und geknickte mag ich au net, aber wie gesagt "ich" mag das nicht so und es ist ja dein bike. Dem einen gefällt dies, dem anderen das, und wenn sie von der Ergonomie ihren Dienst tun ist doch ok.
Bei nem Alpencross steht Optik glaub an letzter Stelle....

ach ja, das mit "keine Hörnchen" war nicht ich! An ein CC/Tourenbike gehören für mich immer barends dran!!

grüße,
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (1. November 2004)

@ daif - danke für den hinweis . aber warum der das so gemacht hat steht nicht drin . durchgehende schaltzüge ist das eine , aber die kabelbinder einfach so um den rahmen zu wickeln ist das andere und das würde ich das als "bocklos" bezeichnen .


----------



## wondermike (1. November 2004)

Soweit ich informiert bin, hat der Herr Zahn zu den gegen ihn vorgebrachten Anschuldigungen bisher noch nicht Stellung bezogen. Bleibt die Frage, ob man es vorerst bei einer informellen Anhörung belassen will, oder sofort ein förmliches Verfahren einleiten sollte. Angesichts der guten Sozialprognose würde ich aber auf eine Bewährungsstrafe plädieren. Obwohl ich eine Wiederholungsgefahr nicht völlig ausschließen kann.


----------



## Fettkloß (1. November 2004)

ja --- absolut richtig ----- ich bin auch der meinung ihn nicht ungeschoren davon kommen zu lassen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @fettkloß
> siehe hier: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...opic.php?t=7800
> da wurde alles lang und breit diskutiert
> 
> ...




@ Nataly and all

ich habe Ritchey Bar-Ends WCS, Neu und Originalverpackt zu  15,00 inkl. Versand zu verkaufen. Interesse ?


----------



## onkel_willi (1. November 2004)

find natalys bike ganz fesch!

kommt gerade auch durch den kleinen rahmen sehr gut und auch die teile passen prima dazu.

barends sind ja auch schon gewechselt (finde wie daif gerade kurze optisch wie praktisch besser)

die zugverlegung ist halt technisch bedingt - da sind halt nokons "sauberer" zu montieren. aber steht ja nicht zur diskusion 

aber alles in allem: würd mir auch ganz gut gefallen, schickes arbeitsgerät!!

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## daif (1. November 2004)

oh oh nataly...
jetzt ist die Diskussion doch wieder ausgebrochen....


----------



## Fettkloß (1. November 2004)

> die zugverlegung ist halt technisch bedingt




einspruch !!! - ist auf keinen fall technisch bedingt , sondern mental .




> da sind halt nokons "sauberer" zu montieren




nochma einspruch ! von der reinen montage her genauso "sauber" wie normale züge zu verlegen , nur fummeliger .
was einen durchgehenden "liner" angeht hast du sicher recht , das wäre dann ein von forne bis hinten ein durchgehend geschlossener zug .


( der richter würde jetzt sagen : einspruch sattgegeben   )


----------



## uffe (1. November 2004)

@ Nataly:

Mal ganz was anderes    

Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze? Das würde mich mal interessieren!

Uffe


----------



## raffic (1. November 2004)

@ Nomercy

du hast geschrieben das Du eine Duke SL fährst. Mich würde mal interessieren was Du für eine Feder eingebaut hast bei was für einem Körpergewicht (wenn das nicht zu persönlich ist). Ich hab nämlich auch die SL und empfand die blaue Feder als zu weich dann habe ich mir die harte geholt aber die ist schon wieder fast zu hart. Aber vieleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.

Gruss
raffic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (1. November 2004)

raffic schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nomercy
> 
> du hast geschrieben das Du eine Duke SL fährst. Mich würde mal interessieren was Du für eine Feder eingebaut hast bei was für einem Körpergewicht (wenn das nicht zu persönlich ist). Ich hab nämlich auch die SL und empfand die blaue Feder als zu weich dann habe ich mir die harte geholt aber die ist schon wieder fast zu hart. Aber vieleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.
> 
> ...


Hi raffic.
Nö, ist nicht zu persönlich. Heute wiege ich zwischen 76 und 78kg und fahre eine unmodifizierte Duke SL. Auch mit Rucksack keine Probleme. Die Gabel hat eine wirklich angenehme Progression, sie schlägt selbst unter (für ein Mercury) harten Bedingungen kaum durch.
Mit meinem Gewicht habe ich nach dem Platznehmen so ca. 1-2cm negativen Federweg, je nach U-Turn-Einstellung. 
Ich meine, man sollte ab spätestens 85kg die härtere Firmfeder verwenden.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Nataly (1. November 2004)

uffe schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nataly:
> 
> Mal ganz was anderes
> 
> ...


Hallo Uffe,
an der Sattelstütze wurde im anderen Forum auch schon rumgemeckert (ich meine "auch" wegen der Kabelbinder, Hörnchen,...Ich meine nicht, dass Du jetzt meckerst). Auf dem Bild ist eine Raceface. Die habe ich aber auch nicht mehr, ist jetzt eine normale Bergwerkstütze. Bei den Hörnchen habe ich jetzt roox, ich brauch also keine mehr (trotzdem Danke, Rocklandbiker!).
Zu den Kabelbindern  : Der Herr Zahn hat sich mir gegenüber schon geäußert. Das war allerdings nicht schriftlich, deswegen habe ich's nicht ins andere Forum gestellt. Aber jetzt hier und heute für euch die absoluten Hintergrundinformationen! So wie Fettkloß das beschrieben hat, sind sie von Bergwerk an Achim ausgeliefert worden. "Schlampig montiert" waren seine genauen Worte. Weil, wenn man das Rad mal über was heben muss und am Oberrohr anfasst, dann verrutscht der ganze Mist. Wenn die Kabelbinder ums ganze Rohr gehen, dann passiert das nicht und die Züge sind sauber aufgeräumt. Ich soll aber ruhig mal die Halter von Rose (die mir im anderen Forum empfohlen wurden) ausprobieren und schauen, ob's geht. Ich hab' die Halter schon hier liegen, hab' sie aber noch nicht dran gebaut. Sobald das passiert ist, mache ich wieder ein Bild und lasse euch urteilen.
So, ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt alle Fragen beantwortet. Falls nicht, dürft ihr mich gerne darauf aufmerksam machen!

Grüße, Nataly


----------



## Fettkloß (1. November 2004)

@ nataly - hier ist die nervensäge     




> Weil, wenn man das Rad mal über was heben muss und am Oberrohr anfasst, dann verrutscht der ganze Mist. Wenn die Kabelbinder ums ganze Rohr gehen, dann passiert das nicht




EINSPRUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! nie im leben . ich kann jetzt aber nicht weiter schreiben , schaue grade farenheit 9/11 . ich mach dir mal demnächst bilder wie das richtig ausschaut


----------



## uffe (1. November 2004)

@ Nataly

Ich habe nicht gemeckert! Ein jeder werde glücklich nach seiner Façon...   

Das war einfach nur Interesse, weil ich lange nach einer brauchbaren gekröpften Stütze für mein Pfadfinder gesucht habe, und mich dann zum Kauf der XY-Post durchgerungen habe...
Ich dachte bloß, mir wäre eine evtl. andere, preiswertere Alternative durch die Lappen gegangen!
Was für eine RatzeFatze war das denn?


----------



## Nataly (2. November 2004)

@Fettkloß: Ja, bitte, tue das! Denk aber daran, dass ich drei Züge unterbringen muss.

@Uffe: Ich weiss, dass Du nicht gemeckert hast. Das hatte ich ja oben schon erwähnt.
Das war die XY Prodigy, oder so ähnlich. Genau weiss ich's nicht mehr, weil ich sie zusammen mit meinem alten Bike verkauft habe. (Genau wie die Onza Porkfeet). Die hat die Hälfte von der normalen XY gekostet. Hab' sie aber jetzt im Katalog nicht mehr gefunden.

Grüße, Nataly


----------



## Fettkloß (2. November 2004)

ich mache mir sorgen um brägel - seine letzte aktivität war zwar vorgestern aber hier im bergwerkforum war er zum letzten mal am 12.10. aktiv . hat ihm einer von euch was getan ?? wehe !!!!

bei 10.000 hit`s wollte er eigentlich das bild seiner frau hier reinstellen - hat er auch noch nicht gemacht !!?!!     

ich bin übrigens nicht der einzige der sich sorgen um brägel macht ---- -- also brägel , wenn du das liest gib mal ein zeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (2. November 2004)

> ich habe Ritchey Bar-Ends WCS, Neu und Originalverpackt zu  15,00 inkl. Versand zu verkaufen. Interesse ?




@ rock -     anthoni fährt glaube ich ein saus&braus , da kann man die bleischweren teile evtl. dranmachen . bei den anderen bikes verbietet sich das wegen der gewichtsbeschränkung !!!     grüße deine jungs


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ rock -     anthoni fährt glaube ich ein saus&braus , da kann man die bleischweren teile evtl. dranmachen . bei den anderen bikes verbietet sich das wegen der gewichtsbeschränkung !!!     grüße deine jungs



hey fettkloß

ich hatte auch mal die von TUNE. Die habe ich dann mit Hilfe einer Eisensäge um die Hälfte.......... Du weißt schon des Gewichtes wegen !!!

gruß

und die Stollenhütte war auch nicht schlecht. Nur die Gulaschsuppe... ich weiß nicht...

Wir sollten mal ne gemeinsame Tour vereinbaren!!! Was meinst Du ?


----------



## wondermike (2. November 2004)

Hört mir bloß von der Gulaschsuppe auf!  :kotz: 

Mir wird jetzt noch ganz komisch, wenn ich nur dran denke. Und das lauwarme Radler mit Süßstoff dazu. Wahrlich eine kulinarische Offenbarung.


----------



## onkel_willi (2. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Hört mir bloß von der Gulaschsuppe auf!  :kotz:
> 
> Mir wird jetzt noch ganz komisch, wenn ich nur dran denke. Und das lauwarme Radler mit Süßstoff dazu. Wahrlich eine kulinarsiche Offenbarung.



ehrlich?? die currywurst hatte wohl auch nicht die vorgeschriebene kerntemperatur, aber meine oberschwäbische "saukuttel" hat es ausgehalten - sogar ohne schnaps.

aber die cola war prima temperiert   also ich hoffe die bergwerktreffen-folgeschäden halten sich in grenzen 

@rocklandbiker: sind die barends noch im angebot?

wie heisst der tolle weg für's opening 2005? rodalbener felsenweg?
wollt mir mal paar bilder anschauen, wenn es da welche gibt.

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Lumix (2. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich mache mir sorgen um brägel - seine letzte aktivität war zwar vorgestern aber hier im bergwerkforum war er zum letzten mal am 12.10. aktiv . hat ihm einer von euch was getan ?? wehe !!!!
> 
> bei 10.000 hit`s wollte er eigentlich das bild seiner frau hier reinstellen - hat er auch noch nicht gemacht !!?!!
> 
> ich bin übrigens nicht der einzige der sich sorgen um brägel macht ---- -- also brägel , wenn du das liest gib mal ein zeichen



---siehe!!!

http://www.radsport-forum.de/frame/f10676.htm

http://dk-forenserver.de/tour/showthread.php?t=33622

.....


----------



## onkel_willi (2. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> bei 10.000 hit`s wollte er eigentlich das bild seiner frau hier reinstellen - hat er auch noch nicht gemacht !!?!!
> 
> ich bin übrigens nicht der einzige der sich sorgen um brägel macht ---- -- also brägel , wenn du das liest gib mal ein zeichen



einspruch  10000 hits 

hab ihm mal eine pm gemailt...

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Brägel (2. November 2004)

Tätääääh

und hier ist wieder, der einzig wahre Originalbrägel, ohne Riesenschnauzer über der Oberlippe und nicht in Königstein. Das ist eine FÄLSCHUNG und wer Brägel nachmacht oder gefälschte Brägel in Umlauf bringt wird mit Bikeverbot nicht unter ... ihr wissst schon.  

Das Bildchen hab ich übrigens kurz nach 10.000 Hits brav eingestellt, macht mal die Gucker auf.

Ach ja, dass ihr mich so arg vermisst habt rührt mich doch sehr

  

Später dann mehr, denn jetzt muss ich mich wieder hinlegen  

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## daif (2. November 2004)

@mike
sch.ße, die "Gulaschsuppe" war die schlimmste ihrer Art die ich je gegessen hab!!  
aber bei meinem Hunger hab ich auch das runterbekommen...
und der guten Stimmung konnte dies eh keinen Abbruch tun  

der Brägel is wieder da


----------



## raffic (2. November 2004)

Das Essen war nu wirklich nich der knaller. Currywurst machen müssen die noch lernen. Aber wenigstens bauen die spitzen Bikes in Pforzheim. Das ist doch schon mal was.


----------



## Fettkloß (2. November 2004)

> Wir sollten mal ne gemeinsame Tour vereinbaren!!! Was meinst Du ?



@ rock - na klar - aber bitte nicht bei irgendwelchem sauwetter - wir haben ja gegenseitig die nummern - einfach spontan mal an nem Wochenende -- machen wir   

@ lumix - macht der in anderen foren rum ? das darf doch nicht wahr sein - wenn man den mal n paar minuten aus den augen lässt macht der nur blödsinn !

@ brägel - das geht nicht !!!! so lange hier sich nicht melden ohne vorher bescheid zu sagen - zur strafe musste ein bild von dir in schwarzen designerklamotten hier reinstellen   oder die nachbarn bekommen ein guckloch in die trennwand - such dirs aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. November 2004)

@brägel
Schöner Schnurrbart.


----------



## Fettkloß (2. November 2004)

@ brägel - ok , ich hab sie gefunden -- ich habs aber damals nicht angeklickt weil ich dachte das wäre das selbe bild wie das was es schon von dir gibt !

weil ich so unachtsam war darf das loch zum nachbarn in der trennwand von 30mm durchmesser auf 25mm reduziert werden


----------



## tommix007 (3. November 2004)

so, das ist mein mercury sl. bitte nicht sagen das es wie ein taxi aussieht


----------



## XC_Freund (3. November 2004)

Der SL-Rahmen sieht ja richtig gut aus! Welche Grösse? Welche Farbe?


----------



## tommix007 (3. November 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Der SL-Rahmen sieht ja richtig gut aus! Welche Grösse? Welche Farbe?



größe M, farbe: beige matt

die farbe wirkt auf dem bild etwas hell, in natur siehts cremiger aus... und es fährt sich traumhaft...


----------



## tommix007 (3. November 2004)

hab noch mehr bildchen von meinem liebling gefunden...


----------



## onkel_willi (3. November 2004)

tommix007 schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch mehr bildchen von meinem liebling gefunden...



sehr hübsch!! milchkaffeebeige...

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Brägel (3. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> @brägel
> Schöner Schnurrbart.



    




			
				tommix007 schrieb:
			
		

> so, das ist mein mercury sl. bitte nicht sagen das es wie ein taxi aussieht



endlich mal ein Bergwerk, das weniger als 10 kg wiegt   Zumindest solange die Taxibeleuchtung abgeschraubt ist


----------



## Endurance (4. November 2004)

Die Farbe ist zwar nicht mein Ding, aber das SL hat mir's auch irgendwie angetan (seit dem Bergwerktag).
Mal schauen evtl. gibt's nächstes Jahr Hardtail Nachwuchs für mein Pfadfinder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baron0174 (4. November 2004)

hi,

seit gestern ist mein Mercury SL fertig, hab natürlich gleich ein paar Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Endurance (4. November 2004)

baron0174 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> seit gestern ist mein Mercury SL fertig, hab natürlich gleich ein paar Fotos gemacht.



XTR + SID? Da interessiert mich das Gesamtgewicht dann doch mal!?
Sieht ürbigens klasse aus


----------



## baron0174 (4. November 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> XTR + SID? Da interessiert mich das Gesamtgewicht dann doch mal!?
> Sieht ürbigens klasse aus



ca. 9,9kg bei Rahmengröße L


----------



## wondermike (4. November 2004)

Sehr schön. Nur die Flaschenhalter wirken etwas wuchtig. Da würden welche von Tune sicher prima passen. Dann noch die Tauchrohre der Gabel in schwarz und es ist perfekt.


----------



## Brägel (4. November 2004)

baron0174 schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 9,9kg bei Rahmengröße L



Sehr schönes Rad   Am Gewicht ließe sich aber ohne Funktionseinbußen oder Fahrergewichtseinschränkungen noch einiges machen.

Wieso nicht Avids, F99, Duraflite carbon etc.? Nur mal so aus Interesse. Mehr gekostet hätte das wohl kaum.

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## daif (4. November 2004)

@mike
du bist echt schlimm, meistens hast du schon das geschrieben was ich auch sagen will....

ich hab das Bild gesehen und sofort gedacht Flaschenhalter weg und Tune Wasserträger mit 9g pro Stück => da kannste nochmal über 100g sparen 
bzw. hier 
(laden dauert n bissl) http://www.ingenieurtec.de/
die BTP Flaschenhalter (genau wie tune) bestellen

die WCS Hörnchen würd ich flacher stellen  und die Sid mag ich nicht so, ist aber Geschmackssache
ziemlich viele Spacer noch..

fährst du Rennen?
wenn ja, würd ich den Vorbau runtermachen und die Hörnchen flacher machen
wenn nein, hätte ich ne andere Gabel verbaut (Fox, Magura Ronin, Black,  MZ Marathon Race)

das soll keine Kritik sein, das würde ich halt so machen/verändern)

grüße,
David

p.s. meins ist bei weitem nicht so edel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baron0174 (4. November 2004)

@ wondermike, daif, brägel

Flaschenhalter kommen wieder weg, hatte diese halt noch übrig...
Hab die xtr Gruppe, WCS Teile und SID zum Sonderpreis bekommen, deshalb keine Avids, F99 usw oder andere Gabel.
Die Farbe der SID gefällt mir auch nicht, war halt um 75 billiger.
Die Bilder sind von gestern und ich bin noch keinen Meter gefahren, heute ist nur noch ein Spacer drinnen und die Hörnchen sind weiter unten.
Neue Bilder folgen, sobald die neuen Flachenhalter und die Thomson Sattelstütze da ist (dafür reicht das Geld gerade noch).

gruß,
markus


----------



## daif (5. November 2004)

also noch ganz frisch!!

Gratulation nochmal, feines Teil  
Die Farbwahl ist klassisch und geil, würds genau in der selben Farbe nehmen!!

Viel Spass damit,
und komm im April zum Treffen!

ride on
David


----------



## Fettkloß (5. November 2004)

mir gefällts auch - aber es ist maximal das zweitschönste   



sagma - wer hat bei euch die sockelleisten drangemacht - die gehrungen sind ja ne katastrophe !!!!!


----------



## günther69 (5. November 2004)

sieht echt klasse aus   
zu den schon angesprochenen und möglichen Tuning-Tips gibt's fast nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Super Farbwahl !
(ich glaub' da muß ich wohl noch'n zweites Berkwerk ordern, wenn die Taler-Messlatte im Geldspeicher wieder voll anzeigt)


----------



## baron0174 (5. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> mir gefällts auch - aber es ist maximal das zweitschönste
> 
> sagma - wer hat bei euch die sockelleisten drangemacht - die gehrungen sind ja ne katastrophe !!!!!



lol, hab ich selber gemacht. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, sind ja wirklich ne Katastrophe.


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> sagma - wer hat bei euch die sockelleisten drangemacht - die gehrungen sind ja ne katastrophe !!!!!


Rembrandt? Ägypten?   Ich nehme mal an, hier geht es nicht um das Bike, sondern um die Wohnung. An mein' Bike hab ich jedenfalls keine Gärungen.


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @mike
> du bist echt schlimm, meistens hast du schon das geschrieben was ich auch sagen will....



Tu ich doch gerne.


----------



## Fettkloß (5. November 2004)

> Gärungen.



hier gehts nicht um bier , apfelwein oder sowas was gären tut   

gehrung sind in dem fall die winkelschnitte an den eckstößen der sockelleisten . wenn du dir die mal anschaust wirst du erkennen das du durch die stöße ne kappe werfen kannst .


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2004)

Der feuchte Dreck der im Moment an meinem Rahmen hängt könnte aber auch gären


----------



## daif (6. November 2004)

heidiho,

mal n link zu meinem kleinen schwarzen

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/73073/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/73074/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

..der Sattel muss weg (mein A... tut weh)
und die Laufräder finde ich auch hässlich wegen der silbernen Felgenbremsfläche
aber neue Laufräder brauchen noch bis mindestens Frühjahr bzw Sommer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (6. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> hier gehts nicht um bier , apfelwein oder sowas was gären tut
> 
> gehrung sind in dem fall die winkelschnitte an den eckstößen der sockelleisten . wenn du dir die mal anschaust wirst du erkennen das du durch die stöße ne kappe werfen kannst .



Da spricht offenkundig der Fachmann ...


----------



## Fettkloß (7. November 2004)

auch hier nochmal für smaug 


Stichwort: Gehrung
Themengruppe: [Fenster und Gauben einbauen] (Holzbearbeitung)
Gehrung

Verbindung von zwei Werkstücken zum Winkel von 90°, wobei die einzelnen Werkstücke jeweils auf halbe Winkelgröße (= 45°) zugeschnitten werden.  


lieber smaug , ich weis nicht was du genommen hast das du so super drauf bist und nicht mehr runter kommst ???
Im übrigen spricht der fachmann schlampigerweise auch bei anderen gradzahlen von einer gehrung . ich finds geil wenn ich auch mal klugscheiZZen kann


----------



## Eisenfaust (7. November 2004)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,
> ich kenn nämlich die Gehrungssäge
> 
> Heute morgen find ichs immer noch Lustig,
> ist doch ein nettes Wortspiel



Ich kenne einen, der kennt jemanden, der die Gehrungssäge kennt. Hilft das was?


----------



## Endurance (10. November 2004)

Um mal wieder auf den Pfad (wie Pfadfinder) des rechten Themas zu kommen...

Mein schlechtes Gewissen   siehe 
Bergwerkdays 
Dreckig @ Bergwerk 
hat mich nicht in Ruhe gelassen. Jetzt hab ich mich mit Zahnbürste und Spüli bewaffnet an mein Pfadfinder gemacht (siehe auch mein Album).

Da leider mom. draußen ein Schneesturm wütet nur Innenaufnahmen. Für die schönen Herbstbilder ist es dann wohl auch zu spät und im Schneematsch wollt ich nun auch nit knipsen.


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2004)

Wow, ist ja wirklich wie neu.  

Da warst Du aber bestimmt 'ne ganze Weile zu Gange, ne?


----------



## Endurance (10. November 2004)

> Da warst Du aber bestimmt 'ne ganze Weile zu Gange, ne?



etliche Stunden - was sag ich Tage   

Am schmlimmsten war das Optiktuning der Nokonzüge. Die fiese Fädelfummelei mit den Goldperlen ist was zum Geduld lernen - könnte man zwischen Yogoübungen einbauen.

Weil ich Gold so   lisch fand hab's ich auch gleich die Bremssättel als gold eloxierte Version eingebaut.   

Jetzt hat's   aufgehört zu schneien und ich muß sofort das "neue" Rad testen gehen. Letzter Urlaubstag   Das war's dann wohl mit sauber geputzt


----------



## Brägel (10. November 2004)

Endurance,

starke Sache das   Und so schööööön geputzt   Wie macht sich die Pferdebremse?

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. November 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Das war's dann wohl mit sauber geputzt



War grad auf Schneetour unterwegs:






Nächste Woche soll ich endlich mein Mecury Rohloff erhalten, dann gibt´s auch von mir ein sauberes Bike zu sehen   

Gruß 

Fibbs


----------



## Endurance (10. November 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Endurance,
> Wie macht sich die Pferdebremse?



Ist super, hat den besten Druckpunkt aller bis jetzt von mir gefahren Scheiben (alle Maguras + Shimano). Über die Verarbeitung braucht ich wohl nichts zu schreiben - sieht man ja. Bin die FR ca. ein 3/4 Jahr ohne Probleme gefahren. Nun ist die DH in Gold am Rad.
Mit den Belägen muß/kann man etwas experimentieren. Christopher (Cleg "Erfinder") verwendet hier Shimano kompatible Beläge (XT 2003), ist also reichlich Experimentiergrundlage in Form von Nachrüst (oder Originalbelag) da. Fahre mom. EBC Gold. Die sind im kalten Zustand super, haben aber starkes Fading bei Erhitzung - dafür aber super haltbar (auch hinten), also ideal für die kalte, matschige Jahreszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagosirio (11. November 2004)




----------



## Endurance (12. November 2004)

@lagosirio:
Sehr schönes Bike.   Bis auf die fette Satteltasche   

Was für ne Kurbel (LX?) ist denn dran und welche Übersetzung (vorne/hinten) fährst Du? Vorne keine Kettenführung - noch nie Probleme gehabt?


----------



## lagosirio (12. November 2004)

Tja,... die Satteltasche. Ich hab den zusätzlich zum Werkzeug darin befindlichen Ersatzschlauch leider schon zweimal gebraucht, weil Die Racing Ralphs mit Schwalbe-Schlauch und Schwalbe Felgenband auch bei 4 bar noch die Ventile abreissen. 
Ich nehme jetzt massig Talkum und werde noch Gewebebänder einkleben.
Aber Du hast schon recht, bei der Tasche muss noch was passieren.

LX-Kurbel, ja. Ich konnte echt nicht einsehen, was mir XT bringen soll, abgesehen vom Image.

Die Übersetzung ist bisher noch Standard 44/16 aber ich denke mal, ich werde da noch was machen. Vorne ein kleines Blatt ist schon geil.

Vorne keine Kettenführung - das habe ich bisher bei meinem Hardtail so gehabt und es gab nie Probleme. Voraussetzung war, dass der Kettenspanner schön straff ist. Jetzt mit dem LSD ist auch noch nie was passiert, aber warten wir mal ab. 

Übrigens: Gesamtgewicht 12.9 kg


----------



## Endurance (12. November 2004)

lagosirio schrieb:
			
		

> LX-Kurbel, ja. Ich konnte echt nicht einsehen, was mir XT bringen soll, abgesehen vom Image.
> 
> Die Übersetzung ist bisher noch Standard 44/16 aber ich denke mal, ich werde da noch was machen. Vorne ein kleines Blatt ist schon geil.
> 
> Übrigens: Gesamtgewicht 12.9 kg



LX ist in Ordnung, aber 44 Blatt? Puhh Du mußt Bodybuilder sein - ich habe jetzt erst hinten auf 17 gewechselt weil ich mit 38/16 im Matsch keinen (steilen) Berg mehr vernünftig (ohne Maxpuls) raufkam.

Gewicht ist super, hätte ich auch gern - aber lieber schwer als platter Ralph. Mir ist Haltbarkeit bei meinem PF wichtiger als "Leicht"gewicht.


----------



## wondermike (12. November 2004)

Schönes Bike. Ich hab' eine keline Satteltasche, da passen Ersatzschlauch, Multitool und Flickzeug rein. Das reicht eigentlich. Ich glaube, für ein LSD braucht man nicht wirklich eine Kettenführung.


----------



## daif (12. November 2004)

schönes Teil!!
so ein Lsd ist schon was feines....

Kettenführung ist glaub nicht wirklich notwendig, da er mit dem LSD wahrscheinlich leine "Drop-Orgien" abfeiert  

da macht sie an deinem Pfadfinder schon viel mehr sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (12. November 2004)

Ich habe nur einmal das Schwalbe-Felgenband verwendet, vor langer Zeit. Nie wieder! Jetzt verwende ich entweder Velox oder das knarrig harte von Zefal. Ic hweiß nicht, wieso einige auf dieses Felgenband schimpfen, es ist das beste, was ich bisher gefahren bin!

Zum Theman 'Schwalbe Racing Ralph' gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Ich habe mich an meinem Mercury im Frühjahr diesen Jahres durch die vielen Werbeauftritte und das stete Nachgeplappere der 'Spezialisten' hinreißen lassen und mir diesen Pneu zuerst in 2,1 und dann in 2,25 Zoll montiert. 2,1 Zoll war katastrophal, die 'Kutsche' brach vor allem vorne ständig aus. Erst 2,25 Zoll brachte Besserung, aber ein Dilemma an einer eher 'harmlosen' Rampe, die ich nicht mehr hochkam weil mir das Hinterrad durchdrehte, brachte mich ins Grübeln. Als ich auf einem Bewirtschaftungsweg mit normalem Splitt fast gestürzt wäre, weil mir das Rad vorne wegbracht und nicht mehr gefangen werden konnte, wars dann ganz aus. 
Meine jetzige Kombination hat wesentlich mehr 'Biß' und Traktion.

Werkzeugtasche: Ich führe auch einen Schlauch und ein Multiwerkzeug mit, brauche aber komischerweise nicht diese monströse Tasche. Als Ersatzschlauch tut es doch auch ein superleichter Schlauch! Die lassen sich recht klein zusammenfalten und mit einem Gummiring packt man den in die hinterste Ecke der Tasche ...


----------



## Lumix (13. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ..........hinreißen lassen und mir diesen Pneu zuerst in 2,1 und dann in 2,25 Zoll montiert. 2,1 Zoll war katastrophal, die 'Kutsche' brach vor allem vorne ständig aus. Erst 2,25 Zoll brachte Besserung, aber ein Dilemma an einer eher 'harmlosen' Rampe, die ich nicht mehr hochkam weil mir das Hinterrad durchdrehte, brachte mich ins Grübeln. Als ich auf einem Bewirtschaftungsweg mit normalem Splitt fast gestürzt wäre, weil mir das Rad vorne wegbracht und nicht mehr gefangen werden konnte, wars dann ganz aus........QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Nomercy (13. November 2004)

Lumix & Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ..........hinreißen lassen und mir diesen Pneu zuerst in 2,1 und dann in 2,25 Zoll montiert. 2,1 Zoll war katastrophal, die 'Kutsche' brach vor allem vorne ständig aus. Erst 2,25 Zoll brachte Besserung, aber ein Dilemma an einer eher 'harmlosen' Rampe, die ich nicht mehr hochkam weil mir das Hinterrad durchdrehte, brachte mich ins Grübeln. Als ich auf einem Bewirtschaftungsweg mit normalem Splitt fast gestürzt wäre, weil mir das Rad vorne wegbracht und nicht mehr gefangen werden konnte, wars dann ganz aus........
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


Hallo Eisenfaust & Lumix!

Möchte nach einem Jahr incl. Winterbetrieb, 5000km & 50000hm mit Mercury & verschiedenen Racing Ralphs, im kommenden Winter nun andere Reifen probieren. 
Kurz gesagt, was empfehlt ihr denn auf Schlamm, nassem Laub und Schnee?

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Nomercy (13. November 2004)

lagosirio schrieb:
			
		

>


Sieht gut aus, man beachte auch das passende Styling des Helmes! 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## daif (13. November 2004)

ich hab jetzt den IRC Mythos II XC in 2.1 aufgezogen!!!
morgen erste Ausfahrt...

im Mountainbike (Zeitschrift) Forum loben den mehrere als guten Reifen besonders für die matschige Jahreszeit (einige sind den schon mehrere Winter gefahren) und mein bikehändler hat ihn auch sehr gelobt.

Der Hinterreifen sieht sher vielversprechend aus mit seinem fetten Blockprofil...
morgen werd ich mehr wissen....genügend matsch hats ja zur zeit überall.

ausserdem ist er echt güsntig und somit auf jedenfall  mal n test wert..


----------



## Eisenfaust (13. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisenfaust & Lumix!
> 
> Möchte nach einem Jahr incl. Winterbetrieb, 5000km & 50000hm mit Mercury & verschiedenen Racing Ralphs, im kommenden Winter nun andere Reifen probieren.
> Kurz gesagt, was empfehlt ihr denn auf Schlamm, nassem Laub und Schnee?
> ...



Wenn Du mit dem RR bei Matsch und Schnee gefahren bist, wirst Du ja gewisse Erfahrungen mit der Seitenstabilität des RR haben. Du bist ja derjenige, der hier die 'dicksten Dinger' am Mercury fährt. Wenn für Dich der Abrollwiderstand eine Rolle spielt (das ist mir wichtig!), solltest Du mal einen Blick auf den Michelin Comp S werfen. Der hat auch einen guten weil geringen Abrollwiderstand, aber ist wesentlich beißfreudiger als der Ralph! Ich fahre den Comp S jetzt vorne. Pannenresistenz bzw. - anfälligkeit ist etwa gleich hoch bzw. niedrig, Leichtbau eben. Ich kann nur sagen, daß auf nassem Laub der Comp S, wie auf losem Schotter, dem RR haushoch überlegen ist. Ansonsten gäbe es noch den XL-S, ebenfalls Michelin. Den fahre ich hinten. Traktion und Seitenhalt sind nicht mehr mit dem RR vergleichbar, die Querstollen graben sich an Rampen und losem Boden gut in den Boden, auf Laub schlüpft er aber deshalb manchmal etwas weg, fängt sich aber sofort, wenn die sehr bissigen Schulterstollen den Untergrund zu fassen bekommen - mir ist es schon passiert, daß es richtig 'geruckt' hat, wenn der Reifen wieder greift. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht auch vorne den XL-S aufziehen soll.


----------



## Nomercy (13. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ...daß es richtig 'geruckt' hat, wenn der Reifen wieder greift...


@Daif & Eisenfaust. Danke für die gut nachvollziehbaren Empfehlungen.
Im Stich gelassen hat mich der Ralph zwar nie, aber der (ehem.) Hype um ihn geht mir heute selbst auf die Nerven. Und dieses klare Wiederaufnehmen der Spur, beim beginnenden Verlust des Seitenhaltes, das ist in der Tat beim RR (&FF) für einen MTB-Reifen zu wenig spürbar.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## daif (14. November 2004)

hier der aktuellste Mythos II XC thread im mb-forum
wie gesagt, ob er wirklich was taugt, für MICH, sehe ich erst morgen....
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8575


----------



## daif (14. November 2004)

...also bin ihn heute gefahren und muss sagen, dass der Hinterreifen echt gut grip hat. über den Vorderreifen speziell kann ich nix sagen, denn auf den schmalden wurzeligen (rutschigen) Trails hier hab ichs eher langsamer angehen lassen heut.
was ich sagen kann ist, dass ich mich mit dem IRC im Gegensatz zum Conti Vertikal 2,3 den ich davor hatte etwas sicherer gefühlt hab. (wahrscheinlich Einbildung  )
Wenn er in schnellen Kurven (egal ob Schotter oder Laub) an seine Haftgrenze gekommen ist ging alles gut vorhersehbar fand ich, also nicht heimtückisch mit urplötzlichem Gripverlust... 

im Matsch hat er halt echt nen Vorteil durch die 2,1er Breite (gegenüber nem fetten 2,3er). An Stellen bei denen ich vor ner Woche noch ziemlich aufgeschwommen bin, bin ich diesmal noch viel besser durchgekommen. Das konnte ich auch bei nem Mitfahrer erkennen, der fette Schwalbe Reifen draufhatte. Der hatte in den Senken mit Matsch viel mehr Probleme wegen Aufschwimmen......

..naja, das sollte jetzt keine absolute Lobeshymne sein, ist ja eh nur n subjektiver Eindruck, aber ich denke der Reifen hat ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis und ist jetzt in der siffigen Jahreszeit schon ne Überlegung wert


----------



## Brägel (14. November 2004)

Brägel ist unter euch, hört, sieht und liest alles   Ihr sollt doch hier lieber Bilder posten als über Reifen zu diskutieren  Also rauf auf die Böcke und die Digicams nicht vergessen  Ich hab heute keines gemacht, weil ich mit dem Storck unterwegs war - ätsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (14. November 2004)

@brägel
ja hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber nen extra fred für reifen im BW Forum? weiss nich


----------



## wondermike (14. November 2004)

Nee wirklich, Loide, Reifen werden ja hier im Forum wirklich bis zur Gesichtslähmung diskutiert, da müssen wir das hier im Bergwerk-Forum nicht auch nochmal durchexerzieren.


----------



## Nomercy (15. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Nee wirklich, Loide, Reifen werden ja hier im Forum wirklich bis zur Gesichtslähmung diskutiert, da müssen wir das hier im Bergwerk-Forum nicht auch nochmal durchexerzieren.


 Genau, deswegen gibt's gleich ein fettes Racing-Ralph-Bild ... 





  Ein bis'chen Bergwerk ist auch dabei.
   Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Brägel (15. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, deswegen gibt's gleich ein fettes Racing-Ralph-Bild ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr brav so   Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass das Bike wie aus dem Ei gepellt aussieht und nur der Ralph so dreckig ist. Ist das Batzloch direkt vor eurer haustür


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. November 2004)

Könnten wir vielleicht eine pedologische Ferndiagnose des Untergrundes machen? Sieht sehr feinkörnig, konsistent und - für den RR schlimm aus ;-) Mein Gesicht ist (noch) nicht gelähmt ...


----------



## Nomercy (15. November 2004)

Ja, bin mit meinem geliebten und geputzten Bergwerk bei an dem Tag trockenem Wetter, auf einen so richtig schön von Traktoren zerwühlten Waldweg mit lehmigen Untergrund gekommen. Dieses olle Dreckstück war zwar "nur" 200m lang, aber es ist halt alles relativ. Und aus dem RR ward' ein Slick - allerdings "scheiterten" dort alle Beteiligten.
Spaß hat es jedoch gemacht.


----------



## Brägel (15. November 2004)

ich hätte da noch eine Idee wie man dem Fred neuen schwung geben könnte:

1 Euro Jobs für arbeitslose Fotografen mit Putzausbildung


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. November 2004)

Mit Slick im Schlick oder Schlick im Slick?


----------



## Nomercy (15. November 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte da noch eine Idee wie man dem Fred neuen schwung geben könnte:
> 
> 1 Euro Jobs für arbeitslose Fotografen mit Putzausbildung


Oder wir behandeln den kleinen Unterschied in einem neuen, alternativen Faden: mein Titel-Vorschlag wäre:
*"Der ungeliebte oder ungeputzte Bergwerks Fred"* ("")   o.ä.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (15. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wir behandeln den kleinen Unterschied in einem neuen, alternativen Faden: mein Titel-Vorschlag wäre:
> *"Der ungeliebte oder ungeputzte Bergwerks Fred"*  o.ä.
> Gruß, Nomercy



verstehe ich nicht, hast mich falsch verstanden? ich habe dich nicht gemeint, und auch niemanden anders hier, war so ne allgemeine Idee ohne irgend etwas werten zu wollen


----------



## Nomercy (15. November 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> verstehe ich nicht, hast mich falsch verstanden? ich habe dich nicht gemeint, und auch niemanden anders hier, war so ne allgemeine Idee ohne irgend etwas werten zu wollen


Es war auch etwas Ironie im Spiel ...


----------



## Brägel (16. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Es war auch etwas Ironie im Spiel ...



Hatte ich vergessen, wer den "Schwulreifen" Racing Ralph (so hat ihn meine Frau getauft) ernsthaft durchrs Gelände bewegt, muss das ironisch meinen


----------



## Nomercy (16. November 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich vergessen, wer den "Schwulreifen" Racing Ralph (so hat ihn meine Frau getauft) ernsthaft durchrs Gelände bewegt, muss das ironisch meinen


 Man muß sich ja ernsthaft überlegen, was man hier noch "veröffentlicht", aber Du hast recht. Racing Ralph klingt absolut schwul. Und das wird bei Schwalbe immer schlimmer, die neueste "Creation" heisst: Big Betty. Oh Gott! Da geh ich nicht mehr hin.


----------



## onkel_willi (16. November 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Big Betty. Oh Gott! Da geh ich nicht mehr hin.


»big betty« ist aber immernoch besser als »slicky detlef«   

nein, jetzt wieder politisch korrekt...

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. November 2004)

So hab heute endlich mein Bike erhalten!!
Hier mal ein Foto bevor es gleich auf Tour geht:





Der Vorbau, Lenker wird noch ausgetauscht!!
Und das 44er Kettenblatt wird durch ein 40er ersetzt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (17. November 2004)

Sehr schön, auch wenn ich V-Brakes nicht mehr zeitgemäß finde. Ist das schwarz/weiß glänzend oder matt? Sehr vorbildlich auch, wie Du zum Fotografieren Deine Wohnung augeräumt hast.


----------



## Nomercy (17. November 2004)

@Fibbs79

Ausgesprochen schön und exklusiv (auch wegen der V-Brakes).
Na dann machs mal dreckig... 
Glückwunsch!

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Lumix (17. November 2004)

@Fibbs79

Hat das Warten doch wohl gelohnt!!!!

Echt fett!!!!!

Peter


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. November 2004)

@ fibbs79

ja dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem BERGWERK Bike !!!!!


----------



## Brägel (17. November 2004)

Hey,

erstmal fetten Rispekt! Stell die Hörnchen noch inne venünftige Position und die Fuhre is echt fett   

Gruß
brägel


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> erstmal fetten Rispekt! Stell die Hörnchen noch inne venünftige Position und die Fuhre is echt fett
> 
> ...



Klar mach ich (werden auch noch ausgetauscht!!!)
Bin gestern zur ersten Tour aufgebrochen und bin echt begeistert, vor allem vor der Schaltung!!!
Bis auf die normalen Bremsbeläge die nach 13km total runter waren mit der Ceramic Felge, und ich deswegen meine Tour abrechen musste (hat mein Händler vergessen auszutauschen   ) bin ich echt super zufrieden mit dem Bike!!
Werde noch ein paar Bilder machen und sie dann hier reinstellen!

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. November 2004)

fett, fett, fett, fett, fett, fett und nochmals fett - sagt mal, geht es noch fettiger? Sind wir hier in einer Pommes-Bude?


----------



## chris84 (20. November 2004)

ich finds echt krass wie gut die schwarz-weiße Marzocchi zu dem Rahmen passt   
sieht echt super aus!

Die Standartbeläge müssen aber auf den rauhen Ceramik-Felgen gezogen haben wie ne sau, oder?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Standartbeläge müssen aber auf den rauhen Ceramik-Felgen gezogen haben wie ne sau, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



ca. 20m haben die Beläge super gezogen, danach war der Bremsgriff am Anschlag und ich konnt fast gar nicht mehr bremsen!! (dachte zuerst es sei der Bremszug durchgerutscht oder so)
Hab jetzt welche von Koolstop (grün) drin, und die halten bis jetzt!!
Zur Not hab ich noch welche von Shimano von meinem Händler bekommen, aber die Shimpansen wollte ich ja eigentlich von meinem Rad weglassen!!!



			
				chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds echt krass wie gut die schwarz-weiße Marzocchi zu dem Rahmen passt
> sieht echt super aus!
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



War ne schwierige Entscheidung überhaupt eine Gabel zu finden, als ich dann auf der Marzocchi-Seite die 2005er Modelle sah, und zu meiner Freude feststellte das die Gabel weiß ist, die Standrohre schwarz und sie 80mm Luftfederung hat (genau richtig für den Mecury Rohloff Rahmen) fiel mir meine Entscheidung sofort leicht!!!

Am Dienstag oder Mittwoch bekomm ich mein 40er Kettenblatt und den WCS Vorbau dann werd ich nochmal Bilder machen!!

So mach jetzt ne kleine Tour bevor es dunkel wird!!!


----------



## Eisenfaust (11. Januar 2005)

Oh, wie der Phoenix aus der Asche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (11. Januar 2005)

@Mod Torsten,
     gute Idee, den Thread oben zu verankern, ABER doch ohne Umbenennen des Kult-Titels: Dies ist Brägels "*Der geliebte und geputzte Bergwerks Fred*" und nichts anderes. Bitte, bitte, mach daß es weggeht ...! 
     Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## daif (11. Januar 2005)

@mods

Nomercy hat absolut recht!!!     

der Kulttitel muss wieder her

"Der geliebte und geputzte Bergwerks Fred"

ohhh, ich hab vergessen schön "bidde, bidde" zu sagen,
also wenn du/ihr den Titel wieder umändern könntet,
wäre klasse


----------



## wondermike (11. Januar 2005)

Will ja nicht meckern, aber "Zeigt her Eurer geliebtes und geputztes Bergwerk" ist ja nun nicht sooo der Brüller.   Bitte wieder auf den alten Titel  umändern. Bitte bitte bitte...


----------



## locationmaster (11. Januar 2005)

@wondermike
bist du sugarhill gang fan ?

 "my name is wondermike and i like to say hello"


----------



## Torsten (12. Januar 2005)

So besser???
Die Umbennung erfolgte zwar mit Rücksprche von Brgel, aber ich wußte nicht das er sooooo viele Anhänger hat 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass andere den Thread auch finden und nicht wieder was neues aufmachen ....


----------



## wondermike (12. Januar 2005)

@locationmaster
Also Fan würde ich nicht sagen, aber der Name stammt schon aus dem Song. 

@Torsten
Viel besser. Da Bergwerkfahrer ja prinzipiell überduchschnittlich intelligent (und gutaussehend    ) sind, trauen wir ihnen jetzt einfach mal den notwendigen Scharfsinn zu...


----------



## daif (12. Januar 2005)

danke Torsten!!

@wondermike,


----------



## Ro83er (12. Januar 2005)

Abend!

Da mein Mercury-Projekt jetzt "ausgetüftelt" ist möcht ich euch gerne daran teilhaben lassen   

Leider ist noch nicht alles da, aber um mich von meiner Ungeduld und den zuckenden Beinen abzulenken poste ich hier einfach mal ein paar Bilder der bereits eingetroffenen Zutaten:







Mercuryrahmen, gebraucht, Baujahr 2000 (vermute aber '99, da die Rahmennr. damit beginnt)....hab ein wenig Angst daß die Discaufnahme noch IS99 ist, dann wär ich geliefert *zitter* 








FSA Platinum Pro, Hayes 9, Syntace VRO - aber bei den Pedalen hat mich dann doch der Dekadenzteufel geritten: Da ich keine Klickies mag und auch das Bike auch im Alltag gefahren werden soll wollt ich Plattformpedale --> NC17 Magnesium, mit knapp 380g die leichtesten die Ich finden konnte   

Was längst überfällig ist: 
- LRS Onyx/Mavic XC717
- Kurbeln RaceFace EvolveXC (geliefert wurde RF Ride, billigeres OEM-Zeug   )
- RS Duke XC 80mm
- Sattel SLR in blau/silber (wenns ned ausschaud dann andere Farbe)
- Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT
Und halt noch unerlässliches Kleinzeug wie Gripshifts, Umwerfer etc....
Sobald alles da und zusammengebaut ist gibts logischerweise ein Update  - hoffentlich bald....   

Servus, Stephan.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Januar 2005)

Ro83er schrieb:
			
		

> Was längst überfällig ist:
> 
> - Kurbeln RaceFace EvolveXC (geliefert wurde RF Ride, billigeres OEM-Zeug   )
> 
> Servus, Stephan.



schei$$ Race Face, warte schon seid dem 6.12.2004 auf mein 40er DH-Kettenblatt und es kommt nicht bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ro83er (12. Januar 2005)

HeyHey, mach mir meine Kurbelwahl nicht schlecht   !

Für das was die Shops verbocken kann RF *ichschätzmalgrob* GAR NIX. Sind wohl eher stinkesauer daß da jmd. versucht ihre OEM-Parts in den Endkundenbereich zu verhökern... Und bei dem Aussehen der Evolve's war dann auch der Hauptkonkurrent, FSA Afterburner schnell geschlagen, obwohl ein XT Octalink-Lager noch im Rahmen verbaut war   

Hätte auch wahrsch. XT-Kurbeln genommen (>), aber die hat ja jeder und die gibts auch nicht in Schwarz - total blödsinniges Marketing, naja selbst schuld...

MfG


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Januar 2005)

Ro83er schrieb:
			
		

> HeyHey, mach mir meine Kurbelwahl nicht schlecht   !
> 
> Für das was die Shops verbocken kann RF *ichschätzmalgrob* GAR NIX. Sind wohl eher stinkesauer daß da jmd. versucht ihre OEM-Parts in den Endkundenbereich zu verhökern... Und bei dem Aussehen der Evolve's war dann auch der Hauptkonkurrent, FSA Afterburner schnell geschlagen, obwohl ein XT Octalink-Lager noch im Rahmen verbaut war
> 
> ...



Ich mach doch deine Kurbelwahl nicht schlecht, besitze nämlich die gleiche Kurbel, nur benötige ich für meine Rohloff ein 40er Kettenblatt und wie gesagt kommt es nicht bei!!!


----------



## Ro83er (12. Januar 2005)

Stop Stop, wollt dir gar nix vorwerfen...hab vielleicht zu wenig Smilies verwendet      

Also bitte keinen Streß meinetwegen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Januar 2005)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorbau, Lenker wird noch ausgetauscht!!
> Und das 44er Kettenblatt wird durch ein 40er ersetzt!!



So habe fertig:


----------



## Lumix (25. Januar 2005)

.....ich findes einfach geil  

Lumix


----------



## tomblume (25. Januar 2005)

sehr nette Karre! Glückwunsch.
Schwarz-Weiß sieht wohl doch etwas gefälliger aus, als mein erdferkelbraunes Mercury. Provoziert aber weniger ...

Rohloff-OEM und V-BRakes: Musstes du nach dem Spannen der Kette die Beläge nachjustieren? Hat sich die Kette schon gelängt und musstes du nachspannen? 

Gruss, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ro83er (25. Januar 2005)

Geile Kurbel, sag ich mal  


MfG, Stephan.


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2005)

Ro83er schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Kurbel, sag ich mal
> 
> MfG, Stephan.



Sag ich doch   



			
				tomblume schrieb:
			
		

> Rohloff-OEM und V-BRakes: Musstes du nach dem Spannen der Kette die Beläge nachjustieren? Hat sich die Kette schon gelängt und musstes du nachspannen?
> 
> Gruss, Tom



Ist die 2. Kette (hab sie nach dem Austauschen des Kettenblattes gleich mitausgetauscht!)
Bei den ersten 250km längt sich die Kette am meisten, danach lässt es nach!!
Musste keine Beläge nachjustieren, geht so!!!


----------



## Brägel (26. Januar 2005)

Verfibbst noch mal  , richtig scharfes Teil!

Überlege auch irgendwann ein Rohloff HT aufzubauen. Mal ne vielleicht blöde Frage: Wie ist das mit dem Spannen der Kette durchs Hinterrad - die Führungen haben doch keine Raster - oder? D. h. wie gewährleistet man, dass das HR nicht schief drin sitzt?

Und last but not least würde mich mal ein subjektiver Fahrbericht mit der Rohloff interessieren (von wegen der bekannten Einwände Geräusch, Gewicht am HR, Wirkungsgrad ... ). Wie ist es mit Schalten am Berg (wenn man schon auf dem steilen Stück ist und unbedingt runter schalten muss)?

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Verfibbst noch mal  , richtig scharfes Teil!
> 
> Überlege auch irgendwann ein Rohloff HT aufzubauen. Mal ne vielleicht blöde Frage: Wie ist das mit dem Spannen der Kette durchs Hinterrad - die Führungen haben doch keine Raster - oder? D. h. wie gewährleistet man, dass das HR nicht schief drin sitzt?



Hat keine Raster, aber man kann sehr gut mit dem Auge abschätzen wann das Rad in der Mitte steht!! Ich achte daruf das die Schrauben rechts und links den gleichen Abstand haben, und dann passt das schon   



			
				Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Und last but not least würde mich mal ein subjektiver Fahrbericht mit der Rohloff interessieren (von wegen der bekannten Einwände Geräusch, Gewicht am HR, Wirkungsgrad ... ). Wie ist es mit Schalten am Berg (wenn man schon auf dem steilen Stück ist und unbedingt runter schalten muss)?
> 
> Gruß
> Brägel



Geräusch: Im 7. Gang ist die Rohloff doch sehr laut (und mich pesönlich nervt dies etwas) Aber trotzdem würde ich mir jederzeit wieder eine kaufen und sie einer Kettenschaltung vorziehen!!

Gewicht: Ich merke kaum einen Unterschied zu einem Bike mit Kettenschaltung!!

schlechterer Wirkungsgrad: Merke ich auch nicht, bin sogar schneller unterwegs wie mit meinem Fully!!!

Schalten am Berg: Super Sache mit Rohloff: etwas Last von der Pedale nehmen, einen Dreh am Griff und der Gang sitzt (nicht wie bei ner Kettenschaltung erst ne halbe Umdrehung kurbeln bis der Gang dann vielleicht mal drin ist, wenn nicht noch die Kette heruntergefallen ist)

Hoffe ich konnte dir bei deiner Entscheidung etwas helfen!!!

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## günther69 (26. Januar 2005)

In freier Wildniss kommt das "GERÄT" ja noch besser zur Geltung.
Echt klasse !!


----------



## Endurance (27. Januar 2005)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Geräusch: Im 7. Gang ist die Rohloff doch sehr laut (und mich pesönlich nervt dies etwas) Aber trotzdem würde ich mir jederzeit wieder eine kaufen und sie einer Kettenschaltung vorziehen!!
> Gruß
> 
> Fibbs


Anmerkung meinerseits: Die Geräuschkulisse ist stark vom Rahmen abhängig.
Aber stimmt ich benutze den 7 auch ungern. Auch 3 und 5 ist nicht gerade super leise. Stören tut mich das aber eigenlich nur auf Teer - ansonsten ist der "Krach" durch den Unterboden (Schotter etc) lauter als die Rohloff.

Jaja das Gewicht: wenn man ehrlich ist und preislich gleichwertige Kettenschaltungen mit Rohloff vergleicht kommen da leider 700-1000g Zusatzgewicht hin. Auch abhängig von der Austattung des Rades. Fibbs hat hier eigentlich fast die optimale Rohloffaustattung. 
Bei mir z.B. kommt noch Kettenspanner + Führung hinzu (fully). Auch die Rohloffscheiben kommen mir ein paar gramm schwerer vor.

Schalten am Berg: Geht - aber nur ohne Last. Wer gewohnt ist seine Kettenschaltung durch Gewaltschalten zu zerstören wird enttäuscht sein. Die Rohloff kriegt man nicht klein. D.h. sie erzieht zum sauberen Schalten! Der Vorteil ohne treten schalten zu können überwiegt meiner Meinung nach den scheinbaren "Nachteil" die Gänge nicht reinwürgen zu dürfen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Januar 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja das Gewicht: wenn man ehrlich ist und preislich gleichwertige Kettenschaltungen mit Rohloff vergleicht kommen da leider 700-1000g Zusatzgewicht hin. Auch abhängig von der Austattung des Rades. Fibbs hat hier eigentlich fast die optimale Rohloffaustattung.



Sind bei mir genau 350g im Vergleich zu einer XT-Kettenschaltung


----------



## lagosirio (29. Januar 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> (...) wenn man ehrlich ist und preislich gleichwertige Kettenschaltungen mit Rohloff vergleicht kommen da leider 700-1000g Zusatzgewicht hin.



Jaja... Grummelgrummel     Aber ich nehm' das echt supergern im Kauf. 



			
				Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> (...)  Schalten am Berg: Geht - aber nur ohne Last.



Ja, aber... Ohne Last für eine Millisekunde. Da reicht meistens schon der Totpunkt beim normalen Treten. 
Ich denke in besonders technischen Passagen bietet die Rohloff einen dicken Pluspunkt.


Und nochwas: Ich beobachte immer wieder, dass ich unglaublich viel hin- und herschalte. Weil's eben so einfach ist. Man hat mit einer Rohloff nicht immer diese unbewusste Überlegung im Hinterkopf: "Schalte ich jetzt oder nicht? Naja, nur für das kurze Stück bis davorn - das lohnt sich jetzt nicht.". 
Das Schalten ist einfach kein Thema mehr. Man tuts ohne zu zögern und fährt damit vielleicht auch effizienter.


----------



## TinaS (29. Januar 2005)

tommix007 schrieb:
			
		

> so, das ist mein mercury sl. bitte nicht sagen das es wie ein taxi aussieht



Sehr schöne Farbe...


----------



## Brägel (31. Januar 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Brägel
> 
> aja ... mach bitte den jack wieder als ava rein ... sonst hau ich dich !



o.k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bug-03 (21. Februar 2005)

Hidiho.

Will euch doch gern mal mein Kleines Schwarzes vorstellen. Mittlerweile sieht es zwar nicht mehr ganz so aus wie aufm Bild, aber ist immernoch ein Bergwerk...
Die Erfahrung lehrte mich, solch heftige Aufbauten doch nicht mit solch einem Edelgerät durchzuführen, da schnell die Belastungsgrenzen erreicht weren. Wie ihr auch sehen könnt, geht dann eben mal der Rahmen flöten. Ich mir jetzt schon zwei Mal paasiert. Den zweiten Bruch hat mir eventuell die Rohloff beschert, da viel Kräfte in Verbindung mit einer Disc in den Rahmen fließen. 
Jetzt liegt also nur noch ein Haufen Schrott in meiner Bude! Alles Taschengeld versetzt dafür... Warte jetzt seit Oktober auf Regulierung des Schadens. Da tut sich nix. Aber das kann man ja hier an anderer Stelle lesen.
Nichts desto trotz: Es war und wird hoffentlich irgendwann mal wieder ein sehr schönes "deutsches handgefertigtes Renn und Spaß Fahrrad"...


----------



## Nomercy (22. Februar 2005)

Ist zwar nicht ganz geputzt, aber richtig geliebt (und aktuell).


----------



## TinaS (24. Februar 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar nicht ganz geputzt, aber richtig geliebt (und aktuell).



Sehr schön, würde ich auch lieben, dieses Bike ;o)


----------



## carloz (24. Februar 2005)

Boah, schick  Son Rad hättsch au gern   
Ehem, was sind das für Schwalben ? Sehen irschndwie fetter wie die Michelin XLS Tubeless aus... oder täuscht dat ?
Michelin hat ja nen Nachfolger für den XLS, hat den schon jemand gefahrn ?
Hab Gott sei Dank noch 2 von den XLS als Ersatz  
Bin wieder halbwegs fit: D.h. die Woche noch leichtes jogging und next week mal die Northwaves ausführen 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (24. Februar 2005)

das Teil is wirklich ne schöne kiste, gelungene Ausstattung!

ach, was würd ich geben wenn ich bei dem schönen Schnee im Moment biken könnte   aber nein, die Erkältung zwingt mich zur Pause   

@carloz: die neuen Michelin sehen genau so aus wie die alten, nur mit neuer (grauer) Gummimischung, und es gibt ein neues Profil (das mich irgendwie an den alten Front S erinnert...) ich brauche vorne bald nen neuen, dann werd ich mal testen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (24. Februar 2005)

@chris: Danke! Ja, der Tag war ein Traum.

@carloz: Auch Danke fürs Kompliment! Das isnd die Schwalben, die immer die Luft rauslasssen!  (2,4er RR).

@TinaS: Danke! Du hast eine gute Page ("... Dann meine ich manchmal, ich sehe einem Marionettentanz zu und bin glücklich,  nur Zuschauer zu sein ...") und interessante Vorlieben (bis auf die neue Rechtschreibung ).

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Brägel (25. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schönes bike - bis auf die silbernen kurbeln ! warum sind die nicht schwarz - dann wärs perfect !



so, jetzt mit schwarzen Kurbeln


----------



## Lumix (25. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> so, jetzt mit schwarzen Kurbeln




Servus Brägel,

hey, bist Du mit dem Bike (linke Bild) rückwärts gefahren??? Die Spuren im Schnee sind eindeutig  

Respekt  

Lumix


----------



## Brägel (13. März 2005)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Brägel,
> 
> hey, bist Du mit dem Bike (linke Bild) rückwärts gefahren??? Die Spuren im Schnee sind eindeutig
> 
> ...



Stimmt, und hier noch Ehefraus Faunus etwas aufgepeppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (14. März 2005)

hat soeben in der Galerie eine 10 bekommen


----------



## locationmaster (15. März 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, und hier noch Ehefraus Faunus etwas aufgepeppt



bestimmt findet "frau" den speednedle (is´doch einer) voll bequem


----------



## der alte ron (15. März 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, und hier noch Ehefraus Faunus etwas aufgepeppt


 
Deine frau hat nach wie vor das viel schönere bike !


----------



## Brägel (15. März 2005)

Kein Witz, Frau findet den Speedneedle tatsächlich voll bequem  und der alte Ron hat natürlich recht


----------



## theglue (17. April 2005)

Mein Trialbike


----------



## Endurance (17. April 2005)

theglue schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Trialbike


Sieht gut aus - aber der Fotograf hatte was getrunken - so unscharf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (21. April 2005)

Meine Kohlekiste, endlich mal geputzt, das man sie vorstellen kann!


----------



## onkel_willi (30. April 2005)

Mein Pfadfinder mal mit einigen neuen - richtig sauberen - Teilen...
... jetzt noch Schaltwerk und Bremsen einstellen... dann kann es losgehen...


----------



## Nomercy (30. April 2005)

Immer wieder schön!
Was ist alles neu? X.0 (oberlecker), Eggbeater??, ...???


----------



## onkel_willi (30. April 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder schön!
> Was ist alles neu? X.0 (oberlecker), Eggbeater??, ...???



laufräder magura fr mit nokian nbx 2.3 reifen plus michelin latex...
kette und kassette (sram...) und ein x.9 schaltwerk statt einem weißen 9.0 SL... (ein X.0 medium schaltwerk bau ich in den zwilling ein - dauert aber noch so 2 wochen...)

dann noch ein neues cockpit aus mainstream wcs teilen mit carbon riser (bekommt das andere pfadfinder auch)... und noch ein hac 4plus 

pedale sind time atac XS carbon... sind aber schon seit letztem jahr dran...



 

vorhin ne einstellungsrunde gefahren... prima, passt alles...

grüsse

onkel_willi


----------



## onkel_willi (30. April 2005)

der zwilling ist noch in arbeit...



 

kommen paar italienische parts hin


----------



## Nomercy (30. April 2005)

@onkel_willi
Wo bekomme ich GENAU DIESEN (erster Zwilling) Flaschenhalter her? Das Teil MUSS ich haben, die geniale Rot-Linie zum DT-Dämpfer!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. April 2005)

Hi Nomercy,

ich glaube das ist ein Specialized-Teil ??


----------



## onkel_willi (30. April 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @onkel_willi
> Wo bekomme ich GENAU DIESEN Flaschenhalter her? Das Teil MUSS ich haben, die geniale Rot-Linie zum DT-Dämpfer!



jau, rocky hat recht ist ein specialized... hab den vor 2 jahren mal in italien gekauft - der gedanke, dass der zum dämpfer passt ist mir heute auch zunm ersten mal gekommen  hab das erst auf dem bild gesehen.

ob es das teil noch gibt? war heute im radgeschäft - die hatten eigentlich immer fast alles von specialized - aber heute gabs nur andere modelle... (an den zwilling kommt nämlich auch der gleiche dt swiss hin)....

also laut website gibt's den noch... hätte auch gerne noch eine - ist nämlich klapperfrei 

05 Rib Cage von Specialized 



kann man sogar online bestellen 


grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## Nomercy (30. April 2005)

Bilder nicht mehr vorhanden


----------



## Nomercy (30. April 2005)

Dann werd ich mal in nen Specialized-Shop kucken.
Danke ihr beiden für die Tipps!

P.S.: Passt sogar zu meinen rot-scharzen Specialized-Schuhen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (1. Mai 2005)

@onkel willi

wenn ich mir dein schönes Pfadi so anschaue kommen mir doch leichte Bedenken bezügl. der Verlegung der hydr. Bremsleitung deiner Louise FR!!!

Vom Sicherheitsaspekt gesehen denke ich das die Verlegung zwischen den Gabelrohren hindurch nicht so ganz glücklich gewählt ist.

Ich hoffe für deine Gesundheit, das bei voller Ausnutzung des kompletten Federweges noch genug Platz für deine Bremsleitung bleibt!!!

Wenn ich das bei meiner Fox-Gabel so mache wäre der Vergleich mit einer Guillotine durchaus angebracht.

In diesem Sinne 

NIKOS


----------



## onkel_willi (2. Mai 2005)

Nikos schrieb:
			
		

> @onkel willi
> 
> wenn ich mir dein schönes Pfadi so anschaue kommen mir doch leichte Bedenken bezügl. der Verlegung der hydr. Bremsleitung deiner Louise FR!!!
> 
> ...



hallo nikos,

bei der z1 ist eigentlich immer genug platz zwischen krone und tauchrohreinheit - passt auf jeden fall die leitung dazwischen (auch bei vollem einfedern - der fender von marzocchi braucht ja auch platz in der selben gegend). die leitung ist aber eh noch zu lange, vielleicht ergibt sich beim kürzen dann eine schöne möglichkeit - die wäre dann vielleicht auch fox kompatibel 

grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## onkel_willi (2. Mai 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Für den zweiten Zwilling folgendes:
> 
> 
> *Die Gabel: RockShox Pike (Race oder Team)*
> ...



hallo nomercy,

der dt swiss kommt eh auch an den zwilling  muss nur noch die achse vom pfadi abdrehen lassen - die ist auch manitou dämpfer ausgelegt.

das remote control system überleg ich mir mal (wenn es mir mal günstig über den weg läuft  wobei der dt swiss bei der einstellung mit kurzem federweg von haus aus sehr wenig geschaukel mit sich bringt.

bei der gabel kommt mir aber nichts aus fernost rein  die bologneser bauen auch nette luftgabeln  die liegt auch schon ein jahr in meinem teile lager...

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Rolf (14. Mai 2005)

So hier auch mal Bilder meiner beiden, nachdem das eine endlich mal sauber und das andere endlich (fast) fertig ist. Der Vorbau beim LSD wird natürlich noch getauscht... 
Hat einer eine gute Idee für den hässlichen Übergang vom Sitzrohr zur Sattelstütze (wo die einlaminierte silberne Alu-Hülse rausschaut) ?


----------



## onkel_willi (14. Mai 2005)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> So hier auch mal Bilder meiner beiden, nachdem das eine endlich mal sauber und das andere endlich (fast) fertig ist. Der Vorbau beim LSD wird natürlich noch getauscht...
> Hat einer eine gute Idee für den hässlichen Übergang vom Sitzrohr zur Sattelstütze (wo die einlaminierte silberne Alu-Hülse rausschaut) ?



hallo rolf,

hab in meinem neuen pfadfinder einen kunststoff-shim von USE drin.. in schwarz, siehr recht gut aus. kann dir aber noch keine »erfahrungen« bekanntgeben...

grüsse aus italien

michael


----------



## Rolf (14. Mai 2005)

Hi Michael,

einen USE Shim habe ich auch drin, aber der steckt eben IM Sitzrohr und verdeckt nicht den Teil der einlaminierten Hülse, die über das Carbon-Sitzrohr heraussteht (s.u.).

Gruß aus dem verregneten Freiburg,

Rolf


----------



## locationmaster (15. Mai 2005)

2cm kuerzen


----------



## onkel_willi (15. Mai 2005)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> einen USE Shim habe ich auch drin, aber der steckt eben IM Sitzrohr und verdeckt nicht den Teil der einlaminierten Hülse, die über das Carbon-Sitzrohr heraussteht (s.u.).
> 
> ...



hallo rolf,

sorry, hatte des »einlaminiert« überlesen und dachte an eine normalen alu-rahmen... war wohl zu viel weißwein gestern...

ciao

michael


----------



## Rolf (16. Mai 2005)

locationmaster schrieb:
			
		

> 2cm kuerzen



Gute Idee, war auch nicht schwieriger als als einen Gabelschaft abzulängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dastin7 (17. Mai 2005)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee, war auch nicht schwieriger als als einen Gabelschaft abzulängen



Wie du hast die Hülse einfach gekürzt???


----------



## Rolf (18. Mai 2005)

dastin7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du hast die Hülse einfach gekürzt???



Natürlich nicht, ich wollte den Scherz nur noch ein wenig weiter treiben 

Wie hast Du eigentlich den Umwerfer montiert, müsstest Du auch die Schelle passend feilen oder hattest Du ein rundes Sitzrohr ?


----------



## dastin7 (18. Mai 2005)

Rolf schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich nicht, ich wollte den Scherz nur noch ein wenig weiter treiben
> 
> Wie hast Du eigentlich den Umwerfer montiert, müsstest Du auch die Schelle passend feilen oder hattest Du ein rundes Sitzrohr ?



Mein Sitzrohr ist auch oval. Ich habe den Umwerfer mit einem Drehmel schön bearbeitet.
Für die Hülse habe ich eine Steuersatzdichtung aus Neopren genommen. Das geht ganz gut. 

gruß Kathrin


----------



## Rolf (18. Mai 2005)

dastin7 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Sitzrohr ist auch oval. Ich habe den Umwerfer mit einem Drehmel schön bearbeitet.



Stimmt ja, ich erinnere mich... so habe ich das auch gemacht!



			
				dastin7 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Hülse habe ich eine Steuersatzdichtung aus Neopren genommen. Das geht ganz gut.



Danke, hört sich besser an als abschneiden


----------



## onkel_willi (2. Juli 2005)

hi,

so mein pfadfinder no. 2 ist zu 98% fertig... bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden (entlüfterkit kommt nächste woche). und paar teile müssen noch dran: flaschenhalter, sender & empfänger für hac4, satteltasche....
neue reifen gibts aber erst wenn die runter sind. die oro ist noch nicht ganz eingefahren - funktioniert aber jetzt schon super.
ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Onkel_willi

Ich wollt eigentlich nichts mehr in diesem Forum schreiben, aber Dein Pfadfinder ist wohl der schönste "Weltweit" oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (2. Juli 2005)

hey onkel!!
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören und natürlich noch schöner bilder von deinem zweiten (geilen) Pfadi zu sehen!!!   
die hörnchen am rizer sind zwar immernoch gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das bike ist overall super gelungen! echt geil!!

Hau rein,

grüße ausm Ländle


----------



## onkel_willi (2. Juli 2005)

hi rocky und daif,

danke für das lob 

naja, ohne barends mag ich nicht fahren - ist doch unbequem... und mir gefällt es trotzdem noch 


ciao und noch ein schönes woe!
onkel


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Juli 2005)

Hey onkel_willi

wußte bis dato nicht, das es eine bequeme Sportart gibt. Kommt man da nich ins Schwitzen ? Super das mach ich auch.


----------



## onkel_willi (3. Juli 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey onkel_willi
> 
> wußte bis dato nicht, das es eine bequeme Sportart gibt. Kommt man da nich ins Schwitzen ? Super das mach ich auch.



was meinst warum fetty bike fährt? der fährt doch nur bei >20 grad, max. 80 % luftfeuchte...

schwitzen kann ich auch beim arbeiten 

schönen sonntag

euer onkel


----------



## günther69 (6. Juli 2005)

Hi onkel_willi,

..........Einfach  t r a u m h a f t  ........

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Ro83er (4. August 2005)

Servus!

Hier mal mein Eigenaufbau, Mercury 1. Serie :






Was mir noch so vorschwebt: VRO gegen normalen Vorbau tauschen, Gripshifts gegen Rapidfire tauschen, leichtere Reifen (rechne mir da ein halbes Kilo aus  ), Leitungen kürzen, und wenn BMO endlich in die Puschen kommt und mir meine kaputten NC17 Magnesium Plattformpedale zurück schickt kommen die DMR V12 wieder runter....

Zur weiteren Perfektion suche ich desweiteren einen Flaschenhalter in sid-blau, und jemanden der seine gekröpfte 31,6er-Thomson gegen ebenjene gerade tauschen würde (meine ist 410 lang, würde auch eine 350 nehmen)
--> PN bitte. 

Hoffe es gefällt, wenn nicht, braucht Ihr euch wegen mir mit beißender Kritik nicht zurückzuhalten   

MfG, Stephan.


----------



## Eleven (6. August 2005)

So Hallo Bergwerker,

endlich hab ich auch mal die Zeit ein Pic von meinem Schätzchen zu posten:







Schöne Grüße,

Eleven


----------



## onkel_willi (8. August 2005)

Eleven schrieb:
			
		

> So Hallo Bergwerker,
> 
> endlich hab ich auch mal die Zeit ein Pic von meinem Schätzchen zu posten:
> 
> ...



hi eleven,

richtig schönes bike - wow!!! kompliment!

grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## pedale3 (8. August 2005)

Hi Eleven,

wie kommen die Conti's auf dem LSD? Welche Grösse? Z.Zt. gibt's ja genug Gelegenheit die Nasshaftung zu Testen...

Und überhaupt, EDEL Optik!!     (<---  Smiley in Rahmenfarbe)
Da passt sogar die glänzende Gabelbrücke zu hinteren Umlenkwippe, Sauber!

Mein LSD Rahmen wird gerade neu gelackt, Bilder folgen.
Über ne neue Gabel denke ich auch nach, wie ist die MZ so im LSD? Charakter, Ansprechverhalten, Bergauf, etc.

/pedale


----------



## Eleven (8. August 2005)

Hi pedale,

es sind Conti Explorer Supersonic in der 2,1er Variante. Die mußten drauf um das Gewicht runterzubringen (aktuell 13,2kg). Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine großen Mängel an ihnen entdecken - mit der aktuellen Näse kommen sie recht gut zurecht   

Die Gabel ist die Marathon SL mit 85mm und harmoniert in meinen Augen perfekt. Hatte vorher die MX comp ETA mit 105mm und der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht.
Vor allem das sie derzeit in der original Konfig ist und noch nicht mal auf mein Gewicht usw. eingestellt.
Bergauf ist durch das 5-stufige ECC ein Traum.

Gruß,

Eleven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proscher (16. August 2005)

Nachdem es meinen kleinen Pfadfinder zerrissen hat, 
habe ich noch mal das gute alte unzerstörbare Mercury aufgebaut.


----------



## Endurance (10. September 2005)

Die Bergwerk-Union hat seit wenigen Stunden nun auch eine Eigene Galerie evtl. schaut ja mal der Eine oder Andere vorbei:

http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/albums.php


----------



## pedale3 (26. September 2005)

hey fellas,

neue bilder  

neulich unter der sonne des Sauerland's:











..und anfang september traumstart mit lsd in nen urlaub:
(gibt's hier etwa Gepäckträgergegner?)





/Pedale


----------



## BeRadfAZ (20. November 2005)

so, hier ist mein nigelnagelneues Faunus TT 28. 
genau  so, wie es die StVZO verlangt. 
von neidbekundungen ist abzusehen.
die qualität des bildes ist durch die max. zul. dateigröße leider eingeschränkt.
frank


----------



## Boandl (20. November 2005)

Hallo BeRadfAZ,

ist ja ein richtiger Salonlöwe geworden, dein TT, elegant, elegant!.   
Die Farbkombi verträgt sich gut mit der TXC.
Erzähl, bei Gelegenheit, mal ein bisschen mehr uber das Rad, Dämpfer, Reifen, sonstige Teile...
Die StVZO hast du etwas hingebogen für die Beleuchtungsanlage, oder?  
In die Galerie kannst du übrigens grössere Bilder hochladen und dann verlinken.
Meine neues Fahrwerk vorne ist eingetroffen, Gestern habe ich es fertig montiert. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es 1-2 Fotos zu machen, bevor es wieder völlig eingesaut ist.  
Die erste Einstell-/Probefahrt war recht vielversprechend, bis auf den Plattfuss vorne. 4, in Worten *v i e r* Löcher im Schlauch! Ich muss da regelrecht ein Nagelbrett erwischt haben. Zu sehen war auf dem verwachsenen und zugeschneiten Pfad nichts.  
Schön, dass ich die TT-Stellung nicht mehr ganz alleine halten muss.


----------



## Boandl (20. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab es doch noch geschafft, das Upgrade meines TT 28, in halbwegs geputztem Zustand. abzulichten.






Neu sind die Reba, die Louise, weil es die Reba 28" nur Disk only gibt, und das Laufrad mit DT-Swiss 240s disk, 32 Aerolights und der DT TK 7.1.

Hier nochmal die "ganze Pracht"   






Hinten wird erst etwas geändert wenn es die Rohloff mit 1400 g gibt.
Da staunt der "Mann im Hintergrund"!


----------



## BeRadfAZ (20. November 2005)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo BeRadfAZ,
> Erzähl, bei Gelegenheit, mal ein bisschen mehr uber das Rad, Dämpfer, Reifen, sonstige Teile...


fast komplette LX-ausstattung (außer kette und naben), das reicht mir. dann noch einen DNM _Burner RLC_, zwei HS 33, einen Nexus Nabendynamo, B+M Beleuchtung vorn u. hinten, Sachs kette, BW vorbau sattelstütze u. lenker, Royal Gel MTB (LookIn) sattel und Schwalbe Marathon reifen. zu den rädern kann ich nichts sagen, sind irgendwelche unbekannten teile. die räder, der dynamo und die stationären lampen sind das einzige was vom alten rad übrig ist.


			
				Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Die StVZO hast du etwas hingebogen für die Beleuchtungsanlage, oder?


 nö, habe ich nicht. als gesetzestreuer bürger habe ich überall reflektoren lampen usw. montiert. sogar eine backup-lösung ist vorhanden nämlich vorn und hinten jeweils eine ambulante lampe. falls der dynamo mal ausfällt, man weiß ja nie. im stadverkehr, im dunkeln, bei miesem wetter und dann auf dreispurigen strassen erscheint mir eine gute beleuchtung angeraten wenn man krankenhausessen nicht mag.

die Reba sieht ja wider erwarten gut am TT 28 aus. mein händler sagte, die würde sich zu wuchtig ausnehmen hinsichtlich des rahmenkonzepts. deine fotos beweisen das gegenteil. aber das ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache. wie auch dein brauner ledersattel.
habe noch einige detailfotos in die eigene galerie geladen.
schöne 46. KW    frank


----------



## Boandl (20. November 2005)

BeRadfAZ schrieb:
			
		

> ... bekanntlich geschmackssache. wie auch dein brauner ledersattel.
> habe noch einige detailfotos in die eigene galerie geladen.
> schöne 46. KW    frank



Ich habe schon vieles ausprobiert aber mein A..... mag nun mal nur Brooks!


----------



## Nikos (28. November 2005)

Kurze Vorstellung meiner Kohlekiste nach Umbau auf
DT-Dämpfer.






Was soll ich sagen: Ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl!!!



NIKOS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (28. November 2005)

Kurze Vorstellung meiner Kohlekiste nach Umbau auf DT-Dämpfer.






Was soll ich sagen: Ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl!!!Im Vergleich zum bisherigen German:A Dämpfer.

NIKOS


----------



## Boandl (29. November 2005)

Hallo Nikos,

den DT hatte ich schon, bei der Coladose bist du mir einen Schritt voraus.
Schaut richtig schnellaus dein Bike


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Bergwerker  

So jetzt auch mal ein Bild von meinen Pfadfinder das ich mir vor ein paar Monaten zusammengeschraubt hab. Schönere Bilder folgen wenn die Sonne mal wieder Scheint  

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## andybike (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo Bergwerker, baue mir grad ein Faunus LSD auf, hab aber probleme beim Einbau des DT Swiss SSD 210 L-Dämpfers, kannst  mir jemand ein Bild des eingebauten Dämpfers oder eine Beschreibung schicken da ich nicht weiß wie das genau aussehen sollte. Mein Dämpfer hat eine Einbaulänge von 190 mm, dazu habe ich das 22 mm Buchsenset ist das richtig? Falls ich noch zusätzlich Teile bräuchte kannst Du mir da auch mitteilen? Danke


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo andybike

rufe ganz einfach den Stefan Lichtner (ex. BERGWERKER) an, der kann Dir weiterhelfen. Tel: 06323-938051

www.grand-raid.de


----------



## Endurance (6. Februar 2006)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bergwerk-Union hat seit wenigen Stunden nun auch eine Eigene Galerie evtl. schaut ja mal der Eine oder Andere vorbei:
> 
> http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/albums.php


Neuer Link:

http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/main.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (2. April 2006)

so hier mein neues bergwerk, geändert wird noch klar der turm auffem vorbau und die stütze wird noch getauscht. aber sonst ein einfach geniales bike


----------



## onkel_willi (3. April 2006)

Joscha schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mein neues bergwerk, geändert wird noch klar der turm auffem vorbau und die stütze wird noch getauscht. aber sonst ein einfach geniales bike




sehr lecker!!!


----------



## Boandl (3. April 2006)

Schön, dass man hier auch wieder mal was Neues sieht.


----------



## Joscha (3. April 2006)

jo dachte mir, dass dieses forum mal wieder was positives brauch


----------



## sunic (10. April 2006)

Joscha schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mein neues bergwerk, geändert wird noch klar der turm auffem vorbau und die stütze wird noch getauscht. aber sonst ein einfach geniales bike



SUPER!!! echt tolles Bike, wunderschön.


----------



## Bettina (20. April 2006)

Hi @all,
mein Bergwerk   





an einem schönen kalten Tag im Februar.
Jetzt ist das Wetter schöner, aber das Rad schlammig!


----------



## sipemue (29. April 2006)

... und nun auch mal endlich ein Bild von mir + BW


----------



## Endurance (29. April 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @all,
> mein Bergwerk
> 
> 
> ...


Ein sehr schoenes stimmiges Bike und auch sauber ganz ertraeglich...


----------



## Endurance (29. April 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> ... und nun auch mal endlich ein Bild von mir + BW


Man Deine Oberschenkel haben zuviel Eiweiß abbekommen, was so ein Bergwerk so alles aushält...


----------



## Der Chris (29. April 2006)

Meins:





Da wars noch sauber.... hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (4. Mai 2006)

ich weiß ich bin hier ein fremdkörper. aber ein freund von mir will sich ein bergwerk kaufen (besser ein faunus). es scheint aber nur sehr wenige hier zu geben. könnt ihr mir also mal ein paar bilder von verschiedenen fauni (oder wie is der korrekte plural?) hier rein stellen. danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Boandl (5. Mai 2006)

gugg mal hier rein, unter Service/Bilder, die Meisten dürften aus dem Forum sein.


----------



## Trailsucker (5. Mai 2006)

vielen dank. werd ich weiterleiten. 

noch was: auch wenns komisch klingt. is das faunus ecco seinen doch recht hohen preis (bei der ausstattung meine ich) wert??


----------



## Boandl (6. Mai 2006)

Ein Bergwerk zu kaufen ist keine Sache des P/L-Verhältnisses, das will man eben haben oder eben nicht.


----------



## Trailsucker (7. Mai 2006)

ok. also nicht wirklich was für einen schüler^^


----------



## raffic (7. Mai 2006)

Ja doch wenn ers haben will!!


----------



## Endurance (8. Mai 2006)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> gugg mal hier rein, unter Service/Bilder, die Meisten dürften aus dem Forum sein.



oder hier

http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/Bergwerk-Bikes/


----------



## Brägel (9. Mai 2006)

Mein Toureneimer hat sich seit Start dieses Freds etwas geändert. Und ist ausnahmsweise auch gefeudelt.


----------



## Endurance (9. Mai 2006)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Toureneimer hat sich seit Start dieses Freds etwas geändert. Und ist ausnahmsweise auch gefeudelt.


Das Bild hat nen gaaanz leichten Grünstich , das Bike gefällt mir pers. sehr gut  . Sattelschnellspanner und ein paar Kleinigkeiten könnte man noch tunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sludig667 (15. Mai 2006)

hier mal mein Panzer 






is noch nich ganz fertig (Vorbau, Lenker, Reifen und nen paar Kleinigkeiten) aber läßt sich schon prima rocken


----------



## pedale3 (23. Mai 2006)

recht schöner panzer, aber die werbung auf der fox würde ich abknibbeln.


----------



## Die Bergziege (27. Mai 2006)

Soweit fertig. Kurbeln komm wegen der optik sicher mal andere ran, Evolve XC oder sowas. mal sehen.


----------



## Nikos (11. Juni 2006)

Sonntagsfahrer!!






NIKOS


----------



## Die Bergziege (18. Juni 2006)

Nikos schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntagsfahrer!!
> NIKOS



hä?


----------



## tenacious m (13. Juli 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tenacious m (13. Juli 2006)

sorry. es soll sich niemand totklicken...


----------



## n70tester (14. Juli 2006)

wieso steht das im Büro?


----------



## Joscha (14. Juli 2006)

in rente?


----------



## Bayer (20. Juli 2006)

warum ein bash guard an so nen rad?


----------



## tenacious m (28. Juli 2006)

wie man unschwer erkennen kann, fahr ich 1x9...
d.h. die kette muss also vorne eine "führung" haben.


----------



## snapon (29. Juli 2006)

gehört das usm haller zeug dir ? wenn ja warum hast du an den rahmen nicht etwas höherwertige teile montiert - oder ist das dein trainingsrad  oder laufen die geschäfte als architekt nicht so gut ?   ( war nur ein testballon weil alle architekten die usm möbel haben und saab fahren )


----------



## tenacious m (31. Juli 2006)

nein, ich persönlich finde diese usm möbel sehr kalt und schlafe deswegen auch in meinem saab...

wesentlich teurere teile aus der serienproduktion sind mir nicht bekannt.
aber ich kann ja das x.o schaltwerk aus berrylium herstellen lassen und den (meiner meinung nach sowieso total überberwerteten) chrisking steuersatz
wegschmeissen, gegen die titanversion tauschen sowie die dt swiss naben
mit keramiklagern bestücken (die "selbstschmierende" wirkung dieser keramikteilchen würde mich dann auch von der zwanghaften, permanenten und auch sinnlosen schmiererei und ölerei der gedichteten industrielager abhalten...).
ein bashguard aus platin wäre natürlich auch noch reizvoll, wobei ich (wie alle architekten) ja sog. sichtbeton und teakholz bevorzuge.

 

kennt ihr das buch "stille tage im cliché"....


----------



## snapon (31. Juli 2006)

ne , das buch kenn ich nicht - handelt es von architekten ? dann brauch ich es nicht zu lesen , denn ich bekomm des öfteren ne realityshow geliefert  

ps: wenn du im saab schläfst zieh bitte vorher das schwarze sakko und den schwarzen rollkragenpullover aus - so verknittert sieht das zeug beknackt aus .


----------



## tenacious m (31. Juli 2006)

egal - ich lasse bügeln.
meine glatze poliere ich jeden morgen selber und die schwarze rayban (buddyhollylookalike) natürlich auch...

trotzdem ein buchtipp:
guggenberger "sein oder design"



ps: auch grafiker fallen anscheinend in das usm-cliché-raster...

gruss


----------



## snapon (31. Juli 2006)

tenacious m schrieb:
			
		

> ps: auch grafiker fallen anscheinend in das usm-cliché-raster...
> 
> gruss




jetzt wo dus sagst --- Klar , ja sicher , hätt ich fast vergessen      

noch ein "must have " in den kreisen ist : wenn du ne brille trägst unbedingt eine mit flachem , rechteckigem rahmen (der ist natürlich schwarz!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (3. August 2006)

... und wer keine trägt, sollte unbedint Liedschatten auftragen ...


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2006)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wer keine trägt, sollte unbedint Liedschatten auftragen ...


unbedint ??
Liedschatten ????


----------



## tenacious m (23. August 2006)

ganz vergessen.


----------



## snapon (23. August 2006)

also die usm-schränke würde ich nehmen für 999 !


----------



## Endurance (25. August 2006)

Ist das hier ein Verkaufsforum?


----------



## snapon (26. August 2006)

ja natürlich ! und modeberatung bekommst du hier auch . poste mal ein bild von dir und wir sagen dir was du alles verbessern musst (oder ob sichs nicht mehr lohnt !!!! )


----------



## Endurance (31. August 2006)

snapon schrieb:
			
		

> ja natürlich ! und modeberatung bekommst du hier auch . poste mal ein bild von dir und wir sagen dir was du alles verbessern musst (oder ob sichs nicht mehr lohnt !!!! )


mich will keiner mehr haben, aber Deinem Bike scheint es da nicht besser zu gehen...


----------



## krugi712 (11. September 2006)

schlechte bilder, dafür tolle bikes (wie ich meine)









sorry für das cannondale, is ja OT


----------



## Endurance (12. September 2006)

krugi712 schrieb:
			
		

> schlechte bilder, dafür tolle bikes (wie ich meine)
> sorry für das cannondale, is ja OT


Man die Bilder sind echt schlecht  - und das Cannondale sieht aus wie ein einziges Tandem - komische Oberrohr Konstruktion.
Hättest Du die Räder zur Feier des Tages nicht ans Sonnenlicht bringen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krugi712 (12. September 2006)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Man die Bilder sind echt schlecht


das kommt davon wenn man für teuer geld lieber bikes als digicams kauft  



			
				Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest Du die Räder zur Feier des Tages nicht ans Sonnenlicht bringen können?


hab die bilder gestern abend gemacht und da hatte die sonne schon feierabend. bei nächster gelegenheit reiche ich welche nach.


----------



## Brägel (12. September 2006)

Hallo Bergwerker,

jetzt, wo unscharfe Bilder gerade angesagt sind, mal wieder Brägels Faunus. Hier mit Brägel obendrauf. Beide etwas zu schwer. Beide auf der Suche nach der nächsten Eisdiele. Mist, wo ist die denn jetzt?


----------



## Boandl (12. September 2006)

Falsch Richtung! Eisdielen sind nicht im Keller, da kann man die Sonnenschirme nicht vernünftig aufstellen.


----------



## BeRadfAZ (13. September 2006)

Das Faunus TT nach einem Update 09/06 jetzt mit DT Swiss Felgen/Speichen/240-Hinterradnabe und dem Renak Nabendynamo. Endlich sieht der Dynamo nicht wie ein solcher aus und der Vorwurf eines Alte-Leute-Rades ist vomTisch.
f.


----------



## Brägel (13. September 2006)

BeRadfAZ schrieb:
			
		

> ...und der Vorwurf eines Alte-Leute-Rades ist vomTisch.
> f.



da hab ich ja so meine Zweifel


----------



## BeRadfAZ (13. September 2006)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> da hab ich ja so meine Zweifel



WARUM ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (13. September 2006)

BeRadfAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Das Faunus TT nach einem Update 09/06 jetzt mit DT Swiss Felgen/Speichen/240-Hinterradnabe und dem Renak Nabendynamo. Endlich sieht der Dynamo nicht wie ein solcher aus und der Vorwurf eines Alte-Leute-Rades ist vomTisch.
> f.


Ne, nä?


----------



## tommix000 (14. September 2006)

BeRadfAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Das Faunus TT nach einem Update 09/06 jetzt mit DT Swiss Felgen/Speichen/240-Hinterradnabe und dem Renak Nabendynamo. Endlich sieht der Dynamo nicht wie ein solcher aus und der Vorwurf eines Alte-Leute-Rades ist vomTisch.
> f.



sorry, aber bis auf den rahmen sieht dein rad wirklich fürchterlich aus. wie kann man sowas mit einem bergwerk machen


----------



## pedale3 (14. September 2006)

BeRadfAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Das Faunus TT nach einem Update 09/06 jetzt mit DT Swiss Felgen/Speichen/240-Hinterradnabe und dem Renak Nabendynamo. Endlich sieht der Dynamo nicht wie ein solcher aus und der Vorwurf eines Alte-Leute-Rades ist vomTisch.
> f.




Das Blaulicht fehlt noch! Oder ist das die obere funzel?


----------



## Die Bergziege (14. September 2006)

So, hier mal ein aktuelles Bild aus Ligurien. Auf dem Weg zum Colle de Melogno oder runter zu? Weiß nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall kamen wir am Mittelmeer an und da ist dann das zweite Bildchen her.


----------



## raffic (14. September 2006)

Sehr schön das nenn ich kreativ.


----------



## Endurance (14. September 2006)

Die Bergziege schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal ein aktuelles Bild aus Ligurien. Auf dem Weg zum Colle de Melogno oder runter zu? Weiß nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall kamen wir am Mittelmeer an und da ist dann das zweite Bildchen her.


Verstärktes Lob - gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## Brägel (15. September 2006)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Verstärktes Lob - gefällt mir auch sehr gut!



was denn - Erding, Vaterstetten, Unterhaching - oder tauchen da bei euch andere Orte auf?


----------



## weberknecht (25. September 2006)

....und dir ist nichts passiert? (auf die Füsse gefallen)


----------



## Brägel (26. September 2006)

weberknecht schrieb:


> ....und dir ist nichts passiert? (auf die Füsse gefallen)



 wem ist was nicht passiert


----------



## weberknecht (26. September 2006)

sorry, ich meinte die Fahrt zur Eisdiele mit Übergwicht

Das Foto ist etwas unscharf, ich geb`s zu 
Es zeigt aber meinen guten Willen was zum Thema BW-Bikewäsche beizutragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eleven (3. Oktober 2006)

So, anbei mal ein kurzes Update von meinem Radl ... hat einige neue Komponenten bekommen.
Neue Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau und diese abnormal schweren Reifen (im Vergleich zu den Supersonic vorher). Allerdings ist der Fahrspass um ein vielfaches gestiegen   .


----------



## Brägel (3. Oktober 2006)

Eleven schrieb:


> So, anbei mal ein kurzes Update von meinem Radl ... hat einige neue Komponenten bekommen.
> Neue Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau und diese abnormal schweren Reifen (im Vergleich zu den Supersonic vorher). Allerdings ist der Fahrspass um ein vielfaches gestiegen   .



schönes Radl, aber wie kommt ihr bloß mit den Minischeiben klar. Hatte heute wieder voll das Fading-Programm bei 200/180 Hope M4. Und den RR hinten? Naja, so lange es trocken ist. Werde ich aber auch nächstes Jahr mal testen (oder doch besser Albert snake bite + dat janze in front only vorn?) Denn so bald man den Odenwald verlässt, herrschen andere Gesetze  

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## baikhai (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

muss doch mein Radl auch mal posten!





Happy Trailz,

Uli


----------



## Endurance (14. Oktober 2006)

Bist Du das da links?

@Brägel: ich bin sogar am überlegen ob 140mm hinten nicht reichen (beim Marathon nicht Alpencross), ich hatte mit >>80KG noch keine Probleme mit 180/160 (auch beim diversen Singletrail abfahrten im Alpenraum). 160/160 ist bei mir beim Alpencross aber auch schon grenzwertig. Fahre allerdings Magura (Marta + Louise FR).


----------



## XC_Freund (23. Oktober 2006)

nachdem es endlich mal geputzt wurde mein pfadi:









wie alle selbstbauprojekte ist es nie wirklich fertig. ursprünglich fuhr ich es mit einem swinger 4way. ich bekam aber nur abstimmungen mit viel sag hin, was nicht so zur pike paßte. ich hatte auch erst einen spacer und den vorbau normal nach oben. damit hatte ich dann auf abfahrten ein bike, das über das vr nach aussen schiebt. jetzt ist mehr druck auf dem vr und das bike ist absolut spassig. optisch würde ich wieder eine schwarze disc montieren (ich hatte ursprünglich eine louise fr, der habe ich sogar einen sehr ordentlichen druckpunkt anerzogen, aber die bremswirkung war unspassig). ansonsten würde ich noch auf eine 2006 pike dualair in mattschwarz umsteigen.


----------



## daif (23. Oktober 2006)

wow!!  

sieht saugeil aus! 
wie schwer isses denn? hast ja n paar leichte Teile dran.
irgendwie sieht deins auch nicht so gedrungen aus wie die anderen pfadis. große rahmengröße? oder wirkts nur so wegen dem langen vorbau?

grüße


----------



## XC_Freund (23. Oktober 2006)

danke
vorbau ist 11 cm aber wie gesagt nach unten gedreht (daher wohl eher die optik). der rahmen ist m, ich habe 174cm und da ist eigentlich kein platz mehr zwischen oberrohr und den juwelen. ich hätte wohl eher zu s greifen sollen. gewicht ist ca 13kg und ein halbes. ich werde den umbau auf die dualair-version der pike (aufsteigendes vr ist nicht so das problem benutze u-turn fast nie) und wahrschheinlich juicy ultimate (aber nur wenn es eine 200er scheibe gibt) machen. dann könnte ich unter 13 kommen. die fette roox-stütze muß auch noch weg. aber eher, weil die hintere schraube schon gewinde eingebüßt hat. das pfadi hat ja einen etwas flachen sitzwinkel und da ist die verstellbarkeit der sattelneigung nicht genug.


----------



## Die Bergziege (23. Oktober 2006)

Wie kommst du denn mit den Mossgummgriffen zurecht? Festgeklebt? Oder Kabelbinder? Ich hab die Teile gehast, find die zeitweiße sehr gefährlich.


----------



## XC_Freund (23. Oktober 2006)

ist ja mein erstes bike mit "mehr" federweg. meine anderen bikes sind halt mehr rennorientiert und alle mit wcs-gummis (auch alle mit speedneedle sattel, da ich auf dem halt gut sitze). die ritchey wcs verdrehen sich bei mir nicht, auf carbonlenkern scheinen sie auch fester als auf alu (hatte erst den 300g ritchey pro am pfadi).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (23. Oktober 2006)

Schönes Gerät. Hat der Dämpfer einfach so drangepasst oder hast Du da irgendwelche Umbauten machen müssen? Ich hab auch noch den Swinger dran und will einen anderen. Wie ist denn das Ansprechverhalten vom Pearl? In den diversen Käseblättchen wurde der ja als eher zäh beschrieben.


----------



## snapon (24. Oktober 2006)

@ xc freund -- du hast ein superschönes padfinder aufgebaut !!! kompliment !

zu  deiner info - die juicy ultimate gibt es ( soweit mir bekannt ) bis 185mm .


----------



## XC_Freund (24. Oktober 2006)

nochmal danke (rotwerd),

der pearl ist quasi zum manitou kompatibel. der durchmesser vom gleitlager am schnellspanner paßt zu der achse vom bike. die tests zum pearl kenne ich auch. als der dämpfer neu war fühlte er sich auch etwas zäher an, aber jetzt bin ich zufrieden. mein setup hat sich auch etwas geändert. ich fahre nur in der einstellung mit viel federweg. was ich an dem dämpfer gut finde, ist halt das problemlose verstellen der plattformstärke und das ich trotzdem jederzeit über den hebel bestimme, ob ich ohne plattform, mit plattform oder lockout fahre. im offenen modus würde ich sagen, dass ein dt ssd 210 besser ist. bei dem bike ist aber eine plattform und lockout schon nicht verkehrt. den dt dämpfer habe ich aber noch nicht in diesem rad gefahren. das hinterrad klebt auch mit dem pearl sauber am boden, wenn man über wurzeln und steine brettert und verhärtet auch nicht.
nachdem im neuen speci enduro die marta mit 203er scheibe verbaut wird hoffe ich auf ein konkurenzprodukt von avid. goldene oros wären nach meinem geschmack aber zuviel gold.
äh, mit der juicy bin ich von der funktion absolut zufrieden, es ginge nur um die optik.


----------



## onkel_willi (24. Oktober 2006)

wow - sehr fein!!

ebenso: gute reifenwahl!!

grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## gemini-biker (29. Oktober 2006)

@XC_Freund: ein wirklich nettes Radl was du da hast. Ich fahre es übrigens in Größe *S* und bin wie du 174 cm groß. Habe dazu auch noch sehr sehr kurze Stummelbeine. 
Wie kommst du denn mit der Federwegsverstellung klar? Ich finde man merkt nicht wirklich, wann der Schnellspanner fest genug ist. Eigentlich stellt man da ja auch wenig rum, nur gestern beim Insten ist mir der Hebel vom Schnellspanner gerissen. Bin zurzeit noch auf der Suche nach einem besseren Dämpfer. Der Swinger (3way) scheint nicht so gut zum Rest zu passen. 

Anbei noch ein Foto von meinem Pfadi nach seinem ersten Ausritt im Juni 2005. Seiddem habe ich nur auf X9 Schaltwerk, Kassette und Schifter umgerüstet. Der Rest ist erst einmal so geblieben.






Grüßle aus dem verregneten Braunschweig


----------



## wondermike (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich komme mit der Federwegsverstellung eigentlich sehr gut klar. Ich stelle eigentlich auf jeder Tour mehrmals um und das funktioniert sehr gut. Allerdings ist mir auch schonmal der Schnellspanner abgebrochen und unsere liebe Firma Bergwerk hat mir dafÃ¼r â¬ 120 abgeknÃ¶pft. Ich habe GrÃ¶Ãe L bei 1,82 cm. Das passt insgesamt ganz gut, nur um enge Kehren will es nicht so gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemini-biker (30. Oktober 2006)

@wondermike: Ich hatte gestern bei Bergwerk eine Support-Anfrage wegen des gebrochenen Schnellspanners gestellt. Auf die Frage hin, ob es eine Alternative zu diesem Alu-Schnellspanner gibt, haben die promt geantwortet:
"Sie kÃ¶nnen jeden handelsÃ¼blichen Schnellspanner kÃ¼rzen und das Gewinde nachschneiden". Das werde ich dann wohl tun mÃ¼ssen. WofÃ¼r wollten die denn 120â¬ von dir haben - doch nicht etwa fÃ¼r diesen fummeligen Schnellspanner, oder? 

GrÃ¼Ãle
gemini-biker


----------



## XC_Freund (31. Oktober 2006)

die verstellung benutze ich fast nie. der längere federweg paßt besser zur pike und mein hebel hat schon klare rostherpes. das will ich mal versuchen zu fotografieren. also, den hebel finde ich wirklich nicht so prall.
trotzdem auch eure pfadis, sehr schön, und gerade jetzt mehr bilder von individuellen aufbauten.


----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2006)

Hier auch noch mal ein aktuelleres Bild von meinem Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## wondermike (31. Oktober 2006)

gemini-biker schrieb:


> Wofür wollten die denn 120 von dir haben - doch nicht etwa für diesen fummeligen Schnellspanner, oder?



Genau für das popelige Ding. Ist halt das typische Geschäftsgebaren von Bergwerk: kurzfristig Geld reingeholt, Kunden ein für allemal verloren. Kein Wunder wird das nix mit denen.


----------



## XC_Freund (1. November 2006)

hier ein bild von meinem hebel:



der rahmen ist baujahr anfang 2005. für mich sieht das nicht optimal eloxiert aus.
ich werde jetzt einen neuen schnellspanner selbst machen. dazu gibt es zwei möglichkeiten, entweder den vorderen hope schnellspanner in gold oder eine spannachse ohne hebel. tune scheidet leider aus, da bei denen ja die achse innen abgedreht ist und ich auch ein feingewinde draufschneiden müßte.
jedenfalls sieht die möglichkeit, farblich abgestimmte schnellspanner zu benutzen auch besser aus.

tja wondermike, du hast einen glänzenden rahmen und eine matte pike, ich einen matten rahmen und eine glänzende pike. das ist custom


----------



## gemini-biker (1. November 2006)

hier nun mein abgebrochener Hebel:






Da war ich wohl einmal etwas unachtsam und schwups - ab ist er  

Ich werde wohl auch erst einmal einen alten Schnellspanner kürzen, so wie es mir Bergwerk empfohlen hat. Die 120-Variante ist mir dann doch zu teuer. Lieber investiere ich in einen neuen Dämpfer. Der Pearl vom XC_Freund macht mich irgendwie optisch an. Wenn er auch so gut funktioniert wie er es schildert, dann werd ich in der neuen Saison drüber nachdenken.

Noch einen netten Abend zusammen!


----------



## Eisenfaust (4. November 2006)

XC_Freund schrieb:


> nachdem es endlich mal geputzt wurde mein pfadi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zünftig! Und damit sich Fahrer und Gerät optisch als eine Einheit präsentieren können, kassandriere ich mal, daß ein Goldkettchen zum adäquaten Outfit gehören mag ...


----------



## XC_Freund (7. November 2006)

eisenfaust, warst nicht du das mit dem manta 
ne bin ungepirct, untätowiert und unbekettet. als ich die farbe des rahmens ausgewählt habe, kam mir spontan die idee, das dazu goldene parts möglich wären. ansonsten würde ich hier gerne bergwerke, mit goldenen parts sehen. die können mich davon überzeugen, das auch andere kombinationen mit gold gehen.


----------



## iron*cobra* (14. November 2006)

hey 
nin riesiger bergwerk fan und hab mal eure ganzen räder angeguckt, finde alle sehr gut aber eins,ein einziges hat mir dann doch das herz gebrochen.
ich weiß garnicht,aber ich glaube es war ein foto in einer galerie,so weiß ich garnicht ob ich es nun hier "raus"nehmen darf,deswegen nur der link hier.
fall ich duies nicht darf,einfach bescheid geben,ich nehms raus.

also das ist das bike:
Mercury Race in Weinrot    
ich glaub es war leibe auf den ersten blick!

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m141/malcolm_xxx/Mercury_Race_C.jpg

für mich ganz klar,rad der räder hier im bergwerkforum


----------



## snapon (15. November 2006)

ja ganz nett - aber da hast du meins noch nicht gesehen ! der absolute hammer ! nur im moment hat es winterpause , deswegen kann ich leider keine bilder machen 

für die anderen - das isses was iron cobra so toll findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iron*cobra* (15. November 2006)

wie sieht deins denn aus?


----------



## ronnyleknuz (19. November 2006)

ähm das ist zwar nicht der markt hier. aber ich habe noch ein bergwerk banner zu verkaufen...bei interesse bitte PM


----------



## das_Bergwerk (30. November 2006)

hallo das is meines
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/317468/cat/500/ppuser/55954


----------



## iron*cobra* (30. November 2006)

sieht auch verdammt cool aus!!!!! wieviel hat es gekostet??

@Eisenfaust: kannste n paar details schreiben? warum hast du "nur" eine x.7 bei so einem gerät von rad?? aber hammer geil dein bike!! respekt!


----------



## cwolf (17. Januar 2007)

Hi Loide,
auf die Gefahr dass ich hier in der Luft zerrissen werde: Hier mein Pfadi mit meiner Wunschfarbe, das mich aber ein paar stählerne Nerven gekostet hat (und noch kostet!) .
Mehr zum ganzen Prozess berichte ich ein ander Mal.


----------



## Joscha (17. Januar 2007)

coole Farbe


----------



## XC_Freund (17. Januar 2007)

sehr, sehr geil!
gabel ist eine revelation? erstaunlich mit den spacern, aber mit dem langen vorbau bekommst du wohl auch genug gewicht aufs vr. die lenkung ist damit wohl sehr leichtgängig.


----------



## krugi712 (24. Januar 2007)

@cwolf:
die farbe hat echt was. und wenn sie einem nur das auffinden aufm biergarten-parkplatz erleichtert  diese ganzen mattgestrahlten rahmen kann doch keiner mehr sehen!

ich hab endlich mal ein besseres bild von meinem gemacht. dafür isses rad nicht geputzt. irgendwas is halt immer...

Krugi's Bergwerk


----------



## cwolf (31. Januar 2007)

Hi Ihr Hübschen,
ich versuche jetzt nochmal, meinen Beitrag reinzustellen.
Anbei ein Bild meines neune Pfadis, endlich ist es fertig nach viel Zeit und Nerven. Das Gute schonmal vorweg: Bergwerk hats möglich gemacht, mir meine Wunschfarbe zu pulvern, obwohl der Bergwerk-Pulverer diese Farbe gar nicht hatte . Großes Lob, klasse. Alle danach aufgetretenen Probleme  wurden auch gelöst, das aber mit einigen Schwierigkeiten und Kompromissen. Dazu später mehr. Jetzt erstmal viel Spaß beim Ablästern über meine Farbe, hähä...
Euer Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cwolf (31. Januar 2007)

Huch mein Bildchen war ja doch schon drin sorry für die Doppelung.
Danke für Euer Lob, die Farbe stammt eigentlich vom Cube-Pulverer...
Zu meinen Erfahrungen mit Bergwerk schreibe ich im Bergwerk-Forum "Neues Team" oder wie das hiess, da passt es gut hin.


----------



## frme80 (31. Januar 2007)

"Zu meinen Erfahrungen mit Bergwerk schreibe ich im Bergwerk-Forum "Neues Team" oder wie das hiess, da passt es gut hin."

@ cwolf->Danke!


----------



## cwolf (5. Februar 2007)

Die Gabel von meinem grünen Pfadi ist eine Revelation U-Turn, neu in 2007 mit Stahlfedern (dem traue ich in den Alpen mehr als den Luft"nummern"), 85-130mm verstellbar, die ersten Fahrten waren schon super. Kann ich sehr empfehlen, auch vom Preis her (UVB 499,-). Die Federwegsverstellung macht sich sehr bemerkbar, vor allem im Lenk- und Kletterverhalten.
Die Spacer sind erstaml zum testen, ich mag eben keine Downhill-Lenker. Jetzt habe ich einen geraden 600mm-Lenker eingebaut. Fährt sich super...

Wolf


----------



## Schneefahrer (11. Februar 2007)

Wieso sind im Forum so wenige Faunus FR Räder zu sehen, unbeliebt?

Wie macht sich denn eine Magura Wotan- Federgabel mit 160mm Federweg an einem Pfadfinder? 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Schaftrohre mit 1/5" auf 1 1/8" ümzurüsten?


----------



## grandmaster (15. Februar 2007)

@schneefahrer


die faunus fr sind halt noch seltener..ausser meinem habe ich noch keins live in freier wildbahn gesehen.
gruss
h.


----------



## grandmaster (15. Februar 2007)

meines....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (15. Februar 2007)

schick


----------



## grandmaster (15. Februar 2007)

.schick und..und nachdem es im herbst endlich manitou swingerdämpferfedern gab,die ein anständiges männergewicht aushalten,auch zu schnell für mich. 
ich muss leider eingestehen,daß ich die reserven des rades bei weitem nicht ausnutzen kann.
aber es macht schon riesigen spass damit auf trails oder downhills,besonders letztere, zu befahren.
...auch bergauf-

gruss
h.


----------



## Schneefahrer (15. Februar 2007)

Sieht echt gut aus!

Wenn das Bike auch für Touren geeignet wäre, würde ich es mir anschaffen.
Wieviel wiegt denn Dein Fahrrad?


----------



## grandmaster (15. Februar 2007)

..knapp 16 kilo...wobei man es noch etwas leichter machen könnte.jedoch bei meinem kampfgewicht vertraue ich lieber auf etwas stabileres ...aber touren kannste gut mit fahren....
sogar am gardasee bin ich die berge gut hochgekommen...bergab kann man es dann halt schön krachen lassen.
gruss
h.


----------



## Schneefahrer (15. Februar 2007)

Ist die Sitzposition nicht etwas zu aufrecht für Touren?
Wie lange musstest Du auf den Rahmen warten?


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Februar 2007)

grandmaster schrieb:


> ..knapp 16 kilo...wobei man es noch etwas leichter machen könnte.jedoch bei meinem kampfgewicht vertraue ich lieber auf etwas stabileres ...aber touren kannste gut mit fahren....
> sogar am gardasee bin ich die berge gut hochgekommen...bergab kann man es dann halt schön krachen lassen.
> gruss
> h.




Ach der Grandmaster lebt ja auch noch


----------



## grandmaster (16. Februar 2007)

@Fibbs

gottseidank lebe ich noch.. 

ich schau hier bloss nimmer sooft vor bei...es sind ja da viele stänkerer unterwegs...bewege mich mehr im singlespeedforum, da ich ja fast nur noch ausschliesslich singlespeed fahre....

@schneemann

ich finde eine aufrechte sitzposition sehr angenehm..und auf dem bock sitze ich echt gut drauf.ich fahre ja damit keine cc-rennen.für mich war die geometrie sofort passend.ich hatte ein hot chili rayzor--tolles rad..nur bekam ich damals die bergwerkvorführschlampe faunus fr unter die finger und ich war sichtlich erstaunt,um wieviel besser ich die haustrails erklimmen konnte....obwohl es ein m..und für mich zu klein war.
es ergab sich dann die gelegenheit eines sofortkaufs des rahmens und hatte somit keine wartezeit. 
..der einzige nachteil,fairerweise,den ich feststellen musste..ich kann die sattelstütze nicht weit genug versenken.wenn wir also irgenwo den berg zum start einer geilen abfahrt hochstrampeln,nehme ich immer einen anderen sattel mit kurzer stütze mit....aber nur bei sagenwirmal...extremeren abfahrten.Im bikepark nehme ich dann nur die gekürzte... 
gruss
h.


----------



## das_Bergwerk (4. März 2007)

das is meins mit neuer sattelstütze , vorbau und lenker 






[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## raffic (5. März 2007)

sieht gur aus


----------



## daif (6. März 2007)

wie ich schon in deinem Fotoalbum geschrieben hab. Super aufgebaut, lauter gute (sehr gute) Teile. Trotzdem fehlt dem bike für meinen Geschmack der letzte "Kick", irgendein "Hingucker" (neben dem Rahmen  ) z.B. ne schöne Kurbel
! Allerdings gibts nicht so viele schöne zur Zeit

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (9. März 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=346102&cat=500
bin wohl zu dumm um das richtig einzufügen ..


----------



## Da Anhänger (9. März 2007)

das bild wird wohl nicht das beste sein aber so auf die schnelle hab ich halt kein anderes.


----------



## Madt (10. März 2007)

meinst du so?


----------



## Da Anhänger (10. März 2007)

ähm jap danke..wenn du mir jetzt noch schnell erklärst wie du das so wunderschön groß bekommen hastis das perfekt..
gruß


----------



## Madt (11. März 2007)

hast ne PN


----------



## Commo07 (21. März 2007)

Servuz!

Wie sieht's aus - hat irgendwer schon ein Cobalt???
Das Teil würde mich mal interessieren - also Erfahrunsberichte und natürlich pics sind erwünscht!!!

Gruß
MP


----------



## Ritzibi (24. März 2007)

Hallo,

dann zeig ich meins auch mal.
Heute fertig geworden, Rahmen hab ich aus dem Forum.
Gewicht 12,7 kg, da werd ich evtl. noch dran arbeiten, geht aber dann richtig ins Geld ;-(
Der 4-Way-Dämpfer ist echt ne wucht, kein Wippen und sehr sensibel.
Muss mich aber noch an die beste Einstellung rantasten.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Da Anhänger (24. März 2007)

Schönes Bike Ritzibi.
aber warum wenn ich mal so dumm fragen darf hast du dir so ne mega scheibe hinten angeflanscht????die brauchst doch niemals..also zumindest in der größenordnung mal nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Ritzibi (25. März 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Schönes Bike Ritzibi.
> aber warum wenn ich mal so dumm fragen darf hast du dir so ne mega scheibe hinten angeflanscht????die brauchst doch niemals..also zumindest in der größenordnung mal nicht.
> 
> Gruß



Hi,

freut mich das es Dir gefällt.
Hast schon recht, ne 160er hätte auch gereicht, aber es war eben ein Set.
185 iss ja auch net so schlimm, oder?

Gruß
Ritzibi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (25. März 2007)

Türlich net wirkt halt nur sehr wuchtig!viel spaß beim rummähen!


----------



## Commo07 (29. März 2007)

Hat hier denn Niemand ein COBALT am Start???
Gibts das überhaupt schon zu kaufen???


----------



## 4element (13. April 2007)

@ das berwerk

fette Optik  was für eine Farb-Kombi ist dies? Matt oder Glanz?


----------



## Brägel (18. April 2007)

Mal wieder ein Update:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=6195

Das Carbon ist meiner Frau. Das andere mir.

Brägel


----------



## Madt (27. April 2007)

sone frau brauch ich auch


----------



## onkel_willi (1. Mai 2007)

hi,

mal was neues von onkel willi.

neue beschichtung und neue schwinge...






jetzt wird aber erst was anderes zur maientour ausgeführt.

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (1. Mai 2007)

Wie heißt den die Farbkombi?


NIKOS


----------



## Nikos (1. Mai 2007)

Schaut gut aus     Schöne Farbkombi!
Ist das eine Original BW-Farbe? Wo hast du beschichten lassen?

Und warum neue Schwinge  ...Defekt... 



...und außerdem...........Gras könnte auch mal wieder gemäht werden....


Ciao

NIKOS


----------



## onkel_willi (2. Mai 2007)

Nikos schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus     Schöne Farbkombi!
> Ist das eine Original BW-Farbe? Wo hast du beschichten lassen?
> 
> Und warum neue Schwinge  ...Defekt...
> ...



danke! ist eine naturwiese und wird als bienenweide genutzt - voll öko eben --> also nichts mit englischem rasen ;-)

farbkombi heisst cappuccino-latte ;-) 

bei bergwerk nett sich das: 1019 grau beige / 9003 weiß in glanz
wurde letztes jahr bei/über bergwerk neu gepulvert. war früher schwarz/transparent und hatte ne macke von nem unfall und davon ein bissle al-oxid unterm kunststoff.

die alte dämpferwippe war ganz - wollte halt die neue form haben. das update war auch nicht so teuer.

bin gestern dann doch mit dem faunus gefahren. gleich prima gelaufen das teil, reifen sind total leise ;-) bin ich gar nimmer gewöhnt bei meinen nbx 2.3.
auf dem faunus sitzt man eben echt wie auf ner wolke - hab ich gestern wieder gemerkt. das pfadi ist schon klasse zu fahren, aber das faunus...*lecker*

grüsse von
onkel willi


----------



## Rolf (2. Mai 2007)

onkel_willi schrieb:


> bei bergwerk nett sich das: 1019 grau beige / 9003 weiß in glanz
> wurde letztes jahr bei/über bergwerk neu gepulvert. war früher schwarz/transparent und hatte ne macke von nem unfall und davon ein bissle al-oxid unterm kunststoff.



Sieht toll aus  

Was kostet der Spaß und wie musstest Du den Rahmen vorbereiten ?


----------



## onkel_willi (2. Mai 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus
> 
> Was kostet der Spaß und wie musstest Du den Rahmen vorbereiten ?



wippe lag bei 79 eur

neu beschichten (incl. demontage/montage rahmen - bei mir waren danach die lager/schrauen/sattelklemme neu) 200 eur

hab den rahmen nackt abgegeben, also keine teile mehr dran.

grüsse
onkel willi


----------



## Rolf (3. Mai 2007)

onkel_willi schrieb:


> wippe lag bei 79 eur
> 
> neu beschichten (incl. demontage/montage rahmen - bei mir waren danach die lager/schrauen/sattelklemme neu) 200 eur



Das klingt doch sehr angemessen, insb. wenn man das tolle Ergebnis sieht! Vielleicht sollte ich das meinem alten Faunus auch mal gönnen...

Hast Du Dich direkt an Werner Z. gewandt oder wer war Dein Ansprechpartner ?


----------



## Nikos (3. Mai 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich das meinem alten Faunus auch mal gönnen...



....neu beschichteter Carbonrahmen....macht sich bestimmt gut   

...oder gibts noch nen anderen von dem wir nichts wissen 


NIKOS


----------



## Rolf (3. Mai 2007)

Nikos schrieb:


> ....neu beschichteter Carbonrahmen....macht sich bestimmt gut
> 
> ...oder gibts noch nen anderen von dem wir nichts wissen



Ich habe noch einen (2002er glaube ich) Faunus Endurance, der kürzlich von meinem Specialized ersetzt wurde. Der hängt jetzt traurig und nackich im Keller...

Eigentlich wollte ich den mal im Bikemarkt einstellen, aber neu gepulvert hätte ich sicher wieder selber Spaß dran (oder bekäme einen besseren Preis).


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2007)

@ onkel_willi

sehr sehr schöne Farbkombi, sehr schönes Bike, ein *BERGWERK* eben


----------



## onkel_willi (3. Mai 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> Das klingt doch sehr angemessen, insb. wenn man das tolle Ergebnis sieht! Vielleicht sollte ich das meinem alten Faunus auch mal gönnen...
> 
> Hast Du Dich direkt an Werner Z. gewandt oder wer war Dein Ansprechpartner ?




werner zebisch war mein ansprechpartner. hab das faunus hingeschickt und dann persönlich in pforzheim abgeholt...

grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (3. Mai 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ onkel_willi
> 
> sehr sehr schöne Farbkombi, sehr schönes Bike, ein *BERGWERK* eben



hi rocky...

sind eben zeitlos schöne räder.... ;-)


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Hab mal en bisschen aufgerüstet und ein bisschen ummontiert... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/365568/cat/500/ppuser/83905


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2007)

onkel_willi schrieb:


> hi rocky...
> 
> sind eben zeitlos schöne räder.... ;-)




Ja, so´n BERGWERK Mercury in Latte-Lackierung hätt schon was..........


----------



## tomblume (4. Mai 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab mal en bisschen aufgerüstet und ein bisschen ummontiert...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/365568/cat/500/ppuser/83905




wie hast du denn die Delle in die Kettenstrebe gekriegt? Hammer???!!!???

Tom


----------



## Da Anhänger (4. Mai 2007)

gehe mal davon aus das du dich leicht versehen hast und den schutz drüber meinste der wohl net stramm genug um die Kettenstrebe geht.ich weiß ja nicht wie du mit deinem bike umgehst das du direkt auf en hammer kommst.


----------



## raffic (4. Mai 2007)

onkel_willi schrieb:


> hi rocky...
> 
> sind eben zeitlos schöne räder.... ;-)




zeitlos schöne Räder damit haste es genau getroffen. Von meinem Mercury bin ich auch noch immer begeistert. Schönere Hardtails gibt es nicht. (meiner Meinung nach)
Neu pulvern lassen würde ich es auch mal gerne. 
Dein Faunus sieht auf jedenfall spitze aus.

Gruß
rafic


----------



## snapon (5. Mai 2007)

onkel willi du hast ein klasse rad - sogar mit bio-reifen die er im notfall aufessen kann


----------



## blindmarathon (6. Mai 2007)

onkel_willi schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mal was neues von onkel willi.
> 
> ...



Wie ich in deiner Galerie sehn konnte ist das Faunus das ältere Modell. Unterscheidet er sich bis auf die Schwinge und der Lackierung Konstruktiv vom neuem nicht?




onkel_willi schrieb:


> war früher schwarz/transparent und hatte ne macke von nem unfall und davon ein bissle al-oxid unterm kunststoff.



Haben sie die Macke ausgebeult?  und die oxidierung beseitigt oder einfach drübergepulvert?


----------



## onkel_willi (7. Mai 2007)

blindmarathon schrieb:


> Wie ich in deiner Galerie sehn konnte ist das Faunus das ältere Modell. Unterscheidet er sich bis auf die Schwinge und der Lackierung Konstruktiv vom neuem nicht?
> 
> Haben sie die Macke ausgebeult?  und die oxidierung beseitigt oder einfach drübergepulvert?



mmh, keine ahnung. die lagerpunkte der schwinge sind mal auf alle fälle kompatibel. da haben sich sicher nur details geändert (zugführung etc.).
hinterbau? keine ahnung ob da gross was anders ist.
sonst ist das konzept des faunus ja nicht von schlechten eltern. wie die tests in den revolverblättern über eine längere zeitperiode bestätigen.
naja, meine fahrerfahrung bestätigt mir das auch - ich find es klasse.

die macke war keine beule - nur ein kratzer. die transparente beschichtung ist da wohl empfindlicher. ich hab den entschichteten rahmen nicht gesehen, aber die oxidationen werden sicher vor der beschichtung beseitig - ob chemisch oder mechanisch, das gehört zum pulverprozess dazu.

grüsse
onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (7. Mai 2007)

snapon schrieb:


> onkel willi du hast ein klasse rad - sogar mit bio-reifen die er im notfall aufessen kann



danke! naja, auf den tisch kommen die erst später mal... wenn das profil runter ist


----------



## fmeierde (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
möchte Euch auch mein Radl auch nicht vorenthalten.
Ausstattung: Synatac F99, Acros AH02, Ritchey WCS Bar, Manitou Skareb Platinum 80 oder Manitou Black super Air 80/100, Tune Barends, Magura Marta, Nokons, Specialized Flaschenhalter, HAC 4,  XT Komplett, Flite SLR, Tune Sattelstütze und Spanner, Mavic Crossmax Tubeless mit Little Albert oder XTreme Strassenlaufräder mit Conti`s. 
Aufgebaut im Winter 2003/2004.
Defekte: Ritchey WCS Vorbau gebrochen, Manitou Black nach 3.5 jährigen harten Dauereinsatz zum Service (Lockout kaputt), jetzt nach fast 20000 KM ist das Innenlager demnächst fällig (hat Spiel und stöhnt).

Grüße vom Ostalbrand


----------



## Dukonilese (16. August 2007)

Hier ein Bildchen von meinem Schmuckstück an der Ostküste Englands... Zwar nicht geputzt aber dafür um so heißer geliebt  






Momentan noch mit LX Ausstattung, aber ein Upgrade ist bereits in Planung, nachdem meine Leidenschaft für das Mountainbiken durch das 24h Rennen in England erwacht ist ;O)

Viele Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. August 2007)

@ Du kan i lese


----------



## sipemue (25. September 2007)

Lese kan se recht gut!
Dukonilese = Durch kommen nicht letzte sein  

Waren am letzten Sonntag im Taunus zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Altkönig, dabei ist dieses schöne Berg-Werk-Bild entstanden


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. September 2007)

So´n BERGWERK Bike.......einfach schön !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. September 2007)

@ sipemue

hab mir erlaubt ein Bild von Dir in die Galerie zu stellen. OK ???


----------



## raffic (25. September 2007)

Sehr sehr sehr geil! Das Bild macht lust auf Biken und Abenteuer.
Aber was machst du so früh am Tag auf Altkönig????


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. September 2007)

@Rocky und Raffic geht nach Hause


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. September 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Rocky und Raffic geht nach Hause


haste schlecht geschlafen ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. September 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> haste schlecht geschlafen ?




nö muss nur gleich zur Nachtschicht        

zu Hause war auf´s Forum bezogen!!
Wollte ja niemanden angreifen!!!

*SORRY*


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. September 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> nö muss nur gleich zur Nachtschicht
> 
> zu Hause war auf´s Forum bezogen!!
> Wollte ja niemanden angreifen!!!
> ...



nee alles klar war auch nicht so angekommen......... in Zukunft wird alles anders !


----------



## blank (25. September 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> Waren am letzten Sonntag im Taunus zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Altkönig, dabei ist dieses schöne Berg-Werk-Bild entstanden



Bild: 

Aber typisch ja mal wieder, dass ER ein Großes mit Rohloff und Spacerturm bekommt und SIE nur ein Kleines ohne. Buhh! Dafür gefällt mir die Farbwahl beim Kleinen besser.


----------



## Dukonilese (25. September 2007)

blank schrieb:


> Bild:
> 
> Aber typisch ja mal wieder, dass ER ein Großes mit Rohloff und Spacerturm bekommt und SIE nur ein Kleines ohne. Buhh! Dafür gefällt mir die Farbwahl beim Kleinen besser.



@Blank:  *mitBUHH* Du hast es erfasst. Damals konnte er mir noch weiß machen, dass mein Bergwerk voll die Waffe ist, heute weiß ich, dass es sich eher um einen Damenrevolver handelt  Aber Umrüstung auf Großkalibriges ist in Planung.. 
Übrigens kommt es noch unverschämter: dieses wunderschöne, preiswürdige und ästhetische Bild habe ICH gemacht, er hat sogar noch rumgejammert, weil er das Fahrrad halten musste.. Und was ist? Stellt das Bild ein und lässt all dies unerwähnt, damit er das Lob einheimsen kann.. Völlig schmerzfrei  
Naja, weiß schon wer die Umrüstung meines Damenrevolvers nächstes Jahr finanziert


----------



## chris84 (25. September 2007)

Das Foto is sensationell!


----------



## sipemue (26. September 2007)

Dukonilese schrieb:


> @Blank:  *mitBUHH* Du hast es erfasst. Damals konnte er mir noch weiß machen, dass mein Bergwerk voll die Waffe ist, heute weiß ich, dass es sich eher um einen Damenrevolver handelt  Aber Umrüstung auf Großkalibriges ist in Planung..
> Übrigens kommt es noch unverschämter: dieses wunderschöne, preiswürdige und ästhetische Bild habe ICH gemacht, er hat sogar noch rumgejammert, weil er das Fahrrad halten musste.. Und was ist? Stellt das Bild ein und lässt all dies unerwähnt, damit er das Lob einheimsen kann.. Völlig schmerzfrei
> Naja, weiß schon wer die Umrüstung meines Damenrevolvers nächstes Jahr finanziert



Mir fehlen die Worte, das ist also der Dank     ?




blank schrieb:


> Bild:
> 
> Aber typisch ja mal wieder, dass ER ein Großes mit Rohloff und Spacerturm bekommt und SIE nur ein Kleines ohne. Buhh! Dafür gefällt mir die Farbwahl beim Kleinen besser.



  

Zu dem Kaufzeitpunkt war aber die Dukonilese noch Nicht-MTBerin, daher soll dieses schöne SIE Bergwerk erstmal der Einstieg sein - und dafür das noch nichtmal Geburtstag oder Weihnachten oder ähnliches war doch nicht schlecht, oder?



raffic schrieb:


> Sehr sehr sehr geil! Das Bild macht lust auf Biken und Abenteuer.
> Aber was machst du so früh am Tag auf Altkönig????



Sonnenaufgangstour  
Mehr Fotos auf der Homepage

Besonders toll war auch, dass wir noch Hirsche gesehen haben und uns beim Sonnenaufgangs-Kaffee noch das Hirsch-Röhren-Spektakel miterleben konnten.



Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ sipemue
> 
> hab mir erlaubt ein Bild von Dir in die Galerie zu stellen. OK ???



Klaro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (7. November 2007)

*neue Farbe*  





Vielleicht hätte ich doch den Blitz nehmen sollen, das Rot kommt so braun rüber...


----------



## Nikos (7. November 2007)

Super Farb Kombi   
Wasn das für ne rote Farbe? RAL Nr.?
Plane so was auch für ein MERCURY Rohloff Projekt?


NIKOS


----------



## Rolf (7. November 2007)

Nikos schrieb:


> Super Farb Kombi
> Wasn das für ne rote Farbe? RAL Nr.?



Das ist "3004 rot (bordeaux) / 1015 beige, matt ".


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (7. November 2007)

@ Rolf 

 

habe es im Original leider nicht gesehen. Sieht aber echt gut aus !!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. November 2007)

echt Spitzenfarbkombi!!

Wann dürfen wir es komplett sehen??


----------



## Rolf (8. November 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> echt Spitzenfarbkombi!!
> 
> Wann dürfen wir es komplett sehen??



Danke!

Bis das Radl fertig aufgebaut ist kann noch viel Zeit vergehen... schliesslich ist es ohnehin zu schade, um es im Winter zu fahren 

Erstmal muß ich die Gabel wieder zusammenbauen lassen, zum Selbermachen fehlt mir leider die Zeit


----------



## Rolf (8. November 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> @ Rolf
> 
> 
> 
> habe es im Original leider nicht gesehen. Sieht aber echt gut aus !!!!



So sah es mal aus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1902978&postcount=481

Später dann so:


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (8. November 2007)

@ Rolf,

welchen Dämpfer hast Du vor einzubauen ?


----------



## Rolf (8. November 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> @ Rolf,
> 
> welchen Dämpfer hast Du vor einzubauen ?



Weiß ich noch nicht genau... DT-Swiss 210L, FoxFloat Itch, RS SID oder GA AirForce One hätte ich noch, wobei die letzteren beiden einen Service bräuchten.

Ein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer wirds dieses mal eher nicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwerk71 (9. November 2007)

Juhhhuuuuuu!!!!!
Lieber Rüdiger schick mir doch meinen neuen Mercury SL Förderkorb-sing-talala.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. November 2007)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Juhhhuuuuuu!!!!!
> Lieber Rüdiger schick mir doch meinen neuen Mercury SL Förderkorb-sing-talala.



ist unterwegs...............


----------



## Liwi (25. Dezember 2007)

Hier sollte dann auch mein Hobel zu sehen sein


----------



## ritzelschleifer (9. Januar 2008)




----------



## Brägel (14. Januar 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


>



jetzt wird es ja mal wieder interessant hier


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2008)

das ist mein bw :








würd noch ein bisschen leichter gemacht "bisschen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (27. April 2008)

Nach diversen Umbauaktionen habe ich meine 3 BERGWERK-Schätzchen für 2008 wieder startklar gemacht.








1. "Himbeerschnittchen"

MERCURY Rohloff Rahmen, Größe M, Sonderlack raspberry red/Weiss
Steuersatz 6th Element Mercury
Ritchey WCS Vorbau/Lenker mit Ergon Griffen
Gabel Fox Float RLC 100mm
Bremse Formula Oro K24 180mm/160mm
Laufrad vorn Mavic X317 disc mit XT-Nabe 
Laufrad hinten Mavic X317 disc mit Rohloff Nabe silber
Kurbel Truvativ Stylo mit KB 40/17
Pedale Shimano 959
Sattelstütze/Klemme Syntace P6
Sattel Fizik Gobi XM

Gewicht mit Pedale 12,6kg









2. "Freddie"

Rahmen Mercury , Größe M, Sonderlack rot/schwarz
Steuersatz Chris King
Lenker/Vorbau Syntace VRO mit Ergon Griffen
Gabel Fox Vanilla RLC 80mm
Laufräder Fulcrum Red Metal 3
Bremse Avid Juicy Ultimate 180mm
Kurbel Race Face Deus
Pedale Shimano 959
Umwerfer Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk Sram X0
Sattelstütze Thomson Masterpiece
Sattelklemme Hope
Schnellspanner Salsa
Sattel Fizik Gobi

Gewicht mit Pedale 12,8kg









3. "Kohlekiste"

Rahmen Faunus LSD Carbon , Größe M, Dt Dämpfer
Steuersatz Ritchey WCS
Lenker/Vorbau Syntace mit ODI Griffen und Tune Hörnchen
Gabel Fox Talas RLC 85-125mm
Laufrad vorne Mavic X317 Disc mit DT Hügi Nabe silber
Laufrad hinten Mavic XC 717 Disc mit XT-Cassette 11-34
Kurbel/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Schalthebel XT 08
Sattelstütze Easton EC70 Carbon
Sattelklemme Tune
Sattel Selle Flite
Pedale Shimano XTR

Gewicht mit Pedale 12,5kg








Noch besteht Bedarf an Feinschliff.
So müssen die Züge noch angepasst werden, Gabelschäfte gekürzt werden, die Fox Float noch auf 80mm reduziert werden und, und, und...
...es gibt immer noch etwas zu tun..............................................aber fahren will man ja schliesslich auch mal!

wenns interessiert hier noch weiter Pics:http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/NIKOS-Album/ 


NIKOS


----------



## DerRoggemann (3. Mai 2008)

Mein Gott Nikos du hast wirklich einen Fuhrpark...

Mich wuerd mal interessieren was der LSD Carbon Rahmen wiegt !

Fabian


----------



## Nikos (5. Mai 2008)

DerRoggemann schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mich wuerd mal interessieren was der LSD Carbon Rahmen wiegt !
> 
> Fabian



Sorry, kann ich leider nicht mit dienen. Hab ihn "nackt" nie gewogen!
Vom "gefühlsmäßigen" Anheben würde ich aber sagen, das er mit aktuellen Carbon-Modellen nicht konkurrieren kann. 
Vielleicht 2,5- 3kg    
Weiss jemand genaueres?

NIKOS


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

hab acuh noch was neues xD 








10,5 kg gabel sattel und sattelstütze werden dämnächste getauscht dann 9,5-9,7
und ja spacer kommen acuh noch weg xD


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (6. Mai 2008)

den Lenker den musst Du auch noch gegen einen SYNTACE Duraflite Carbon tauschen   unbedingt !


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2008)

nö der bleibt dran !!! 
was hast du gegen bergwerk xD


----------



## Rolf (6. Mai 2008)

Nikos schrieb:


> Vielleicht 2,5- 3kg
> Weiss jemand genaueres?



http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=fullsuspensionframes

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich meinen gewogen habe, aber ich habe irgendwas mit um die 2500g im Hinterkopf... auch nicht sehr hilfreich 

Was anderes: Wie hast Du Deinen Dämpfer abgestimmt ? Ich fahre mit ca. 33% Sag, nutze aber dennoch nicht den vollen Hub.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2008)

auf der seite stimmen die angaben die ich kenne nicht!


----------



## t-s-k (24. Mai 2008)

Im Winter ist mein Bergwerk fertiggeworden. Eine wahre Sünde, die ich aber sehr genieße:







[/URL][/IMG]

Die Ausstattung ist wie folgt:

Bergwerk Mercury SL (L)
komplett XTR 970
Magura Marta
Rock Shox REBA Team
XTR-Pedal
DT XR4.2 mit 240S
Acros AH-02
Selle Italia SLR XC Kevlar
Syntace F99
Syntace Duraflight 7075
Syntace p6 Aluminium

Der Rahmen ist schwarz-metallic mit einem Hellblau dessen genauen Namen ich nicht mehr weiß. Hatte ich mir vor Ort ausgesucht. Das ganze mit mattem Klarlack. Natürlich fährt es sich traumhaft und lässt mich die Pforzheimer Ausläufer des Schwarzwaldes in bisher ungekanntem Maße genießen.

Viele Grüße

Tim

PS: Mit Pedale dürfte es momentan etwa 10,3 kg wiegen. Über andere Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker und Pedale käme ich wohl unter die 10, aber so passt es einfach so schön zusammen, dass mir das momentan ziemlich egal ist.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (25. Mai 2008)

Klasse Bike (aber das wissen wir ja  ) und eine sehr schöne Farbkombination, hochwertige stimmige Parts, Bikerherz was willst Du mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (25. Mai 2008)

ich errinere nochmals an unser BERGWERK-Union Treffen. Wäre doch schön wenn wir diese edlen Teile auch mal "Live" sehen könnten......... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=121


----------



## valium97 (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Rüdiger,

Dein Link verweist leider nur auf die Hauptseite des Bergwerk- Forums...  

Wann und wo ist das Treffen?

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2008)

also was ist das für ne rahmengröße weil ich hab mit einer 2kg gabel und auch noch recht schweren teilen 10,6 also würde ich nochmal nachwiegen 
lg DaViD


----------



## t-s-k (26. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> also was ist das für ne rahmengröße weil ich hab mit einer 2kg gabel und auch noch recht schweren teilen 10,6 also würde ich nochmal nachwiegen
> lg DaViD



Hey,

es ist Rahmengröße L. Die 10,3 sind auch nicht ganz sicher, der Rahmen hatte ohne Pulver 1290 laut Küchenwaage, fertig monatiert ohne Pedale meine ich, hätte er etwa glatte 10 gehabt - werde aber bei Gelegenheit noch mal nachwiegen.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (26. Mai 2008)

ich errinere nochmals an unser BERGWERK-Union Treffen. Wäre doch schön wenn wir diese edlen Teile auch mal "Live" sehen könnten......... 

jetzt aber.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4792945#post4792945


weiter Info´s folgen


----------



## chrizz76 (29. Mai 2008)

...und hier ist meins!


----------



## raffic (29. Mai 2008)

Yes das seht gut aus. Ich steh auf dieses Blau.


----------



## raffic (29. Mai 2008)

Jetzt mußt du auch zum BW-Treffen kommen und das Bike in Life vorführen!


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. Mai 2008)

und noch eins....von M.Proschko aus Nürnberg in copperbrown/weiss/copperbrown


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (29. Mai 2008)

Sind da die Züge noch etwas zu lang


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (30. Mai 2008)

@chrizz76

jetzt aber noch schöne Anbauteile wie Sattelstütze, Vorbau etc.


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. Juni 2008)

chrizz76 schrieb:


> ...und hier ist meins!




Welche Bremsen hast Du und: welcher Steuersatz ziert Dein Mercury?


----------



## chrizz76 (8. Juni 2008)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Welche Bremsen hast Du und: welcher Steuersatz ziert Dein Mercury?



hallo eisenfaust,

das ist die louise bat 2008.
vorbau ist wie die sattelstütze von x-tasy, wobei diese beiden teile demnächst getauscht werden, weiß nur noch nicht genau was ich nehmen soll.


----------



## Da Anhänger (8. Juni 2008)

chrizz76 ist das bike von GS velosport? sieht sehr gut aus ich glaub ich hab das letzte woche dort gesehn als du es vorbei gebracht oder mitgenommen hast.

gruß


----------



## chrizz76 (9. Juni 2008)

@ da anhänger: kann gut sein, dass du mich gesehen hast, war am samstag vormittag dort! habs vorbeigebracht, reparieren lassen und auch wieder mitgenommen ;-)

gruß
chrizz76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (9. Juli 2008)

nur für Bergwerker: Tuning-Set für alle Bergwerk Faunus-LSD

falls jemand Interesse an sowas hat, bitte melden.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2008)

was tut sich eig immoment bei bergwerk?


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2008)

also nix?


----------



## F.O.B. (26. August 2008)

Es geht uns scheinbar nix an. Der neue BW-Eigner antwortete hier im Forum auf ähnliche Fragen und Spekulationen auf ziemlich angefressener Art und Weise.


----------



## Da Anhänger (26. August 2008)

..dann sollten sich gewisse BW-Eigner mal gedanken machen, wie man den weg nach oben gehen will, wenn man sich selbst solche felsen in den weg legt.
und wieso schafft man es nicht Werbung von sich zu machendie rahmen sind allesamt noch gut Konkurenzfähigdie gewichte stimmen und die Systeme bei den Fullys bearbeitet jeder Jahr für Jahr..
Also macht mal hinne dem Laden kann man sonst aj beim sterben zusehn..


----------



## raffic (31. August 2008)

Irgendwann kann ich dann meinen Rahmen an die Wand hängen und meinen Nachfahren am Kaminfeuer von der tollen einmaligen Marke BERGWERK erzählen. Schade!!!!


----------



## ritzelschleifer (3. September 2008)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> nur für Bergwerker: Tuning-Set für alle Bergwerk Faunus-LSD
> 
> falls jemand Interesse an sowas hat, bitte melden.



ich hab gerade die rot eloxierten Ausfallenden für mein Mercury Rohloff bekommen... Sehr hübsch so ein bissel Individualismus


----------



## Joscha (3. September 2008)

lass mal sehen 

und wo hast du eloxieren lassen?


----------



## ritzelschleifer (3. September 2008)

Joscha schrieb:


> lass mal sehen
> 
> und wo hast du eloxieren lassen?




der 'tuner' hier aus dem Forum macht da immer Sammelbestellungen bei 'nem Spezialisten, der sich auch mit Bike-Teilen auskennt.

Ist auf jeden Fall top Qualität und durch die Masse die bei den Runden zusammenkommt ist es auch deutlich günstiger, als wenn man alleine zum Eloxierer um die Ecke geht


----------



## don-guido (11. September 2008)

jungfräulicher 2004er Mercury Rahmen aufgebaut: Revelation 100-130, SramX9/X0, Mavic Crossride, juicy5...wußte bisher(Specialized SX trail) gar nicht wie leicht man die Berge hochkommt...11,8kg(+28kg mit Cougar1 und Benoît inkl. Picknickpaket)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (11. September 2008)

don-guido schrieb:


> jungfräulicher 2004er Mercury Rahmen aufgebaut: Revelation 100-130, SramX9/X0, Mavic Crossride...wußte bisher(Specialized SX trail) gar nicht wie leicht man die Berge hochkommt...11,8kg(+28kg mit Cougar1 und Benoît inkl. Picknickpaket)


Mach bitte sofort den Lenker ab!!! 

oder wenigstens nen Zensier-Balken drüber! 

schlimm genug dass die Gabel schon viel zu viel Federweg hat


----------



## don-guido (11. September 2008)

darf ich bitten...fahr´s Probe und urteile neu, vor allen Dingen bergabmit 130mm(von downhill will ich nicht reden). Uphill sind 100mm absolut in Ordnung.
...naja wer ne 600er bandit schiebt


----------



## chris84 (11. September 2008)

ich fahr im Mercury nur 80mm... sonst kommt man ja keinen Berg mehr rauf 

klar, der Lenker fährt sich super bequem... sieht aber ******* aus auf nem Hardtail  
außerdem zu breit, damit kommt man aufm Trail ja nicht mehr zwischen den Bäumen durch ;-)


----------



## don-guido (11. September 2008)

muss ehrlich zum Lenker sagen...nem geschenkten Gaul...aber er wird noch gekürzt! So bekomme ich auf jeden Fall keine Achselnässe, wenn ich außen greife!


----------



## chris84 (11. September 2008)

immerhin etwas 

aber wenn ich mir dein letztes bike so anschaue... da kann man dann nochmal ein Auge zudrücken und noch etwas eingewöhnungszeit geben  bis Mercury dann irgendwann artgerecht ausgestattet ist


----------



## don-guido (11. September 2008)

nix da, alle bikes sind wohl daheim und werden artgerecht behandelt...


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Oktober 2008)

..der lenker sieht aus wie´n hirschgeweih ....


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Oktober 2008)

Finde die Gabel nicht so schlimm.

In meinem Mercury ist eine Pike verbaut, die ich auf 95mm Federweg fahre.
Wenn man Vorbau und Satteleinstellung entsprechend anpasst, geht das auch bergauf noch ganz gut.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## ritzelschleifer (30. Oktober 2008)

ihr habt probleme 

die Gabel natürlich zu viel Federweg, aber kritisch wird das wohl erst wenn man mal mit Karacho um enge Kurven will oder berauf um Sekunden kämpft... In beiden Fällen wird wohl eher der Anhänger der limitierende Faktor sein 

Der Lenker is wirklich hässlich, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man das nicht merkt wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (31. Oktober 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> ihr habt probleme
> 
> die Gabel natürlich zu viel Federweg, aber kritisch wird das wohl erst wenn man mal mit Karacho um enge Kurven will oder berauf um Sekunden kämpft... In beiden Fällen wird wohl eher der Anhänger der limitierende Faktor sein
> 
> Der Lenker is wirklich hässlich, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man das nicht merkt wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt.



Auf'm Singletrack klemmt das mit dem Anhänger anfangs etwas - aber man gewöhnt sich dran 










lg
Wolfgang
(auch mit Anhänger ....Ibex/Vitelli Camping)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. November 2008)

so nach lange Zeit mal wieder ein Beitrag von mir..............

das Mercury SL "L" in copperbrown/weiss von Stefan Seither, Rodalben/Pfalz





Hier die Aufbauliste:

Sattel: TUNE Speedneedle
Bar Ends: TUNE RH1
Vorbau: TUNE Geiles Teil
Steuersatz: ACROS AH-02
Sattelstütze: TUNE Starkes Stück
Sattelklemme: TUNE Würger
Flaschenhalter: TUNE Wasserträger
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo Carbon
Kassete: SRAM X.0.
Schaltung: SRAM X.0.
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0.
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1

ride on..............


----------



## greg_mtk (16. November 2008)

wo ist denn der thread mit den "farbmustern" hin   würd mein mercury gern neu pulvern lassen und brauch noch ideen...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. November 2008)

greg_mtk schrieb:


> wo ist denn der thread mit den "farbmustern" hin   würd mein mercury gern neu pulvern lassen und brauch noch ideen...



den hier ?  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=307253


----------



## greg_mtk (18. November 2008)

vielen herzlichen dank 

wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil... ANZEIGEEIGENSCHAFTEN heißt das!!! *ggg*


----------



## skimkowski (26. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin der neue und das ist mein Bike 

Bergwerk GEMINI ST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. November 2008)

skimkowski schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin der neue und das ist mein Bike
> 
> Bergwerk GEMINI ST



Willkommen im Club


----------



## Da Anhänger (26. November 2008)

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin der neue und das ist mein Bike
> 
> Bergwerk GEMINI ST



Hi,
das ist wohl dann der erste der auch ein "Sondermodell" sein eigen nennt!...

glückwunsch! viel Spaß damit.

gruß


----------



## raffic (26. November 2008)

Das sieht doch gut aus. Sehr schönes Bike. 
Ich seh gerade du kommst bei mir aus er Ecke. Dann kannste auch direkt mit zum nächsten BW Treffen kommen! Dann bin ich nicht mehr der einzige aus NRW!

www.bergwerk-union.de


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2008)

> www.bergwerk-union.de


kann sein das die seite "leicht" veraltet ist? 

p.s. schönes bike aber wäre eine *weiße gabel mit schwarzem* schriftzug oder eine *schwarze gabel mit weißem* schriftzug nicht eher angbebracht ? 
lg DaViD


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. November 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> kann sein das die seite "leicht" veraltet ist?
> lg DaViD



demnächst, wenn ich endlich mal Zeit finde, gibts`n Update


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Dezember 2008)

Mercury SL in weiss/copperbrown/weiss von R.K. aus Heiligenhaus......wasn Sahnestückchen 

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[/URL]


----------



## Da Anhänger (7. Dezember 2008)

> Mercury SL in weiss/copperbrown/weiss von R.K. aus Heiligenhaus......wasn Sahnestückchen



dem hübschen sahne stückchen fehlt zum lecker und schnell sein nur ncoh die winzige kleinigkeit von einer ganz normalen KETTE!

aber sonst steht es sehr schön da.

gruß


----------



## kauli (7. Dezember 2008)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> dem hübschen sahne stückchen fehlt zum lecker und schnell sein nur ncoh die winzige kleinigkeit von einer ganz normalen KETTE!
> 
> aber sonst steht es sehr schön da.
> 
> gruß




Danke Anhänger !!!

Und ich hab mich schon gewundert warum das Teil  nur 9,7 kg wiegt


----------



## [email protected] (7. Dezember 2008)

Ist aber doch recht schwer ....


----------



## Da Anhänger (8. Dezember 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Da Anhänger Beitrag anzeigen
> dem hübschen sahne stückchen fehlt zum lecker und schnell sein nur ncoh die winzige kleinigkeit von einer ganz normalen KETTE!
> 
> ...





> Ist aber doch recht schwer ....



hat das bike die 9.7kg komplett mit pedalen?so wie das bike dasteht is es betsimmt größe "L" oder so..da sind 9.7 kg ok.
das bike soll zum fahrer passen udn da ich mir darin kein urteil erlauben kann/will find ich die 9.7kg einfach mal ok..

ich werd demnächst (irgendwann im januar) mal ein update zu meinem geben..auf 9kg komm ich dann nicht mehr egal mit welcher bereifung bis 600gr. 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2008)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> hat das bike die 9.7kg komplett mit pedalen?so wie das bike dasteht is es betsimmt größe "L" oder so..da sind 9.7 kg ok.
> das bike soll zum fahrer passen udn da ich mir darin kein urteil erlauben kann/will find ich die 9.7kg einfach mal ok..
> 
> ich werd demnächst (irgendwann im januar) mal ein update zu meinem geben..auf 9kg komm ich dann nicht mehr egal mit welcher bereifung bis 600gr.
> ...



ich hasse dich


----------



## Da Anhänger (8. Dezember 2008)

> [email protected]
> AW: Der geliebte und geputzte Bergwerks Fred (Zeigt her...)
> Zitat:
> 
> ...



wie ich ehrliche menschen mag...

freu dich doch mit..du willst doch wissen wo diegrnezen liegen..

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2008)

Geputzt nicht aber war auch vorher schon ne kleine Tour machen *gg*
Mein Bergwerk :



Neue Gabel und Bremse kommt nächsten Monat (Durin und Marta) sattel vll auch noch...
kann auch sein das ein komplett neues Bike kommt wenns mit dem Sponsor klappt wie es immoment aussieht schon !
lg DaViD


----------



## Da Anhänger (16. Dezember 2008)

der sattel sieht so schlimm aus!zieh dem es fell ab dann tut vielicht nicht ganz so weh in den augen!Übrigens die Durin is zurück! trotz nr. angeblich doch kein probleme wie si im team entschieden haben..bin entschädigt worden und hab ein update auf 2010 erhalten..;-)
also die is abholbereit..

gruß


----------



## evil-bjoern (26. Dezember 2008)

Moin!

Hier mal mein Bergwerk Mercury SL!

Beste Grüße

Björn


----------



## [email protected] (26. Dezember 2008)

Mach mal bitte ein anständiges bild ;-)
sieht reichtg gut aus ...
gewicht?!


----------



## evil-bjoern (26. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist ein anderes, aber soviel besser ist das auch nicht. vielleicht muss ich mal eine richtige Fotosession mit dem Bergwerk machen!  ... dazu müsste ich es aber erst mal putzen.

Das ist auch die aktuelle Version mit Magura Marta SL statt Formula Oro.

Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht, aber es fühlt sich durchaus akzeptabel an ...  Muss mir mal ne Waage besorgen.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (26. Dezember 2008)

KLASSE !!!!


----------



## elmido (29. Dezember 2008)

falscher Fehler, bitte löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rastalanda (11. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend ...

... es kann sein, dass ich nun gesteinigt werde - aber ein "Versuch macht ja kluch" ...

Ich selbst fahre ein Mercury SL (Reba Team, Xt-komplett, Marta, WCS), über Monate aufgebaut, mit Teilen vom großen Gebrauchtkaufhaus. Ich mag den klassischen Bergwerkstyle mit dessen Wiedererkennungswert und die Philosophie der Marke (im Sinne einer Manufaktur). So weit so gut ...

Da ich diesen und die folgenden Frühling(e) 'radelnd' mit meiner besseren Hälfte genießen möchte, diese aber bisher nur ein abgerocktes Baumarkt-Schlachtschiff hat, kann ich quasi gar nicht anders, als ihr ein Rad aufzubauen. Jedoch kann es aus finanziellen Gründen (bin Referendar) erstmal nur ein BERGZWERG werden ... Das heißt: Da ich wie gesagt den Bergwerkstyle schätze, muss zunächst ein No-Name-Rahmen mittels Klebefolie verbergwerkt werden. Das ist dann ein Fahrrad im Bergwerk-Style, aber eben kein Bergwerk. Deshalb kann es aus Gründen der Ehre auch nicht so heißen. Daher ein BERGZWERG. Dieser wird dann in zwei Jahren auf einen echten Bergwerk-Rahmen upgegradet, sobald ich endlich einen vierstelligen Betrag verdiene wenn das Referendariat geschafft ist.

Mein "Projekt" im Einzelnen:

Budget: 500 Euro
vorhanden: WCS Lenker/Vorbau, Magura-Comp Laufräder (silber), Nobby´s

Rahmen: No-Name-Taiwan, allerdings in einem schnieken Rot-Metallic (ebay > http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350120993029), verbergwerkt mit weißer Klebefolie an Ober- und Unterrohr = 110
statt Bergwerk nen Bergzwerg-Schriftzug, im Idealfall in der Bergwerk-Schrift (Herr Kupper, wie könnte ich irgendwie an die Schrift kommen  ??), das Logo könnte dann ein weißer Zwerg auf schwarzem Untergrund sein ...

Gabel: Skareb, R7, Recon, Asgard ... möglichst Luft, damit ich sie Fliegengewicht-kompatibel einstellen kann > unbedingt weiß und Disc-Only = max. 100-130

Bremsen: Juicy 5 (180/160) = 100

Schaltung, Kurbel etc.: komplett LX (alles silber) = ins. 80

Sattel: Velo (weiße Decke, Flanken mit roten Ornamenten wie der Rahmen, greift Farbkonzept wunderbar auf) = 25 

Griffe: weiß, mit rechts/links dunkelroten Befestigungsringen = 12

Bis auf Rahmen (scheint ne Dauer-Auktion auf ebay zu sein) und Gabel ist alles da ... wichtig ist mir das Bergwerk-Design, verbunden mit dem stringenten Dunkelrot-Weiß-Farbkonzept, das Budget und die Fertigstellung bis Mitte März


So liebe Gemeinde, jetzt seid ihr dran: 
Ideen, Rat und Lebenshilfe, Kloppe oder ein "Naja, als Not- und Übergangslösung, fürs erste okay ..."-Bekundungen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.


Patrick


----------



## Bergwerk71 (11. Januar 2009)

rastalanda schrieb:


> Guten Abend ...
> 
> ... es kann sein, dass ich nun gesteinigt werde - aber ein "Versuch macht ja kluch" ...
> 
> ...



Owia Deine arme Frau!!!!


----------



## don-guido (11. Januar 2009)

@rastalanda
bevor Du ein solches Produkt kaufst, was hälst Du hiervon:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a10661/ltd-pro-2007-rahmen.html

guido


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

Abend!
mein Bike wurde mal umgebaut 9,4kg
bessere Bilder folgen...








lg DaViD


----------



## SLichti (11. Januar 2009)

@rastalanda
wenns Ihr gefällt, warum nicht... ?!
Ich denke das Konzept ist vom Design her durchdacht, gibt ein stimmiges Rad.
Das BW -Design wird ja oft genug kopiert... Wenn Du das aber mit dem Namen witzig gestaltest ist das allemal individueller als ein "Allerweltscube" oder ähnliches die keinen besseren Rahmen verwenden.
Bei den Decoren/Folie brauchst Du aber Geduld... Du mußt um die Zuganschläge am Oberrohr und am Unterrohr um die Flaschenhalterösen ausschneiden.
Sinnvoll wäre es auch, daß die Schriftzüge bereits auf die weiße Folie aufgedruckt ist.
Schön wäre es auch, sofern die Möglichkeit vorhanden ist, aus der weißen Folie den Schriftzug auszuplotten, somit erscheint die Schrift in der Grundrahmenfarbe...

Das schönste wäre natürlich einen solchen Rahmen dementsprechend zu pulvern!
Bei Interesse können wir Dir ein Angebot machen inkl. Rahmen und Wunschdecor... bei Interesse PN od. Mail.

rideOn
Stefan

PS: Dein angepeilter Gabelpreis ist eher unwahrscheinlich, auch gebraucht...


----------



## SLichti (11. Januar 2009)

@bueschi..
die Aufkleber auf dem AMCL-LR-Satz wiegen komplett fast 20 gr.... Und den Effekt das die nicht so aufdringlich sind haste quai als angenehmen Nebeneffekt gratis dazu ... 

rideOn

Achja, Du scheinst dich ja vom Sattel nur ungern zu trennen, dann wäre das hier vielleicht was für dich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich find das die Aufkleber gut ans bike passen....
aber das die 20gr wiegen hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht :0

Ich hätte den sattel schon lang runter wenn cih das geld hätte


----------



## SLichti (11. Januar 2009)

hmm... wenns für ne Marta gereicht hat  ?!?
Dann zieh ihm das Fell vollends ab.. Sieht besser aus, ist leichter und es nimmt nicht viel Komfort.
was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Hast Du die Umwerferschelle angefeilt oder passt das mit den Ösen vom Fl.-halter? Reicht bei den wenigsten Mercurys direkt mit nem Downswing. Ein Topswing sieht am HT besser aus, und ist ein paar Gramm leichter.

rideOn


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

ja und für eine durin
aber das sind sachen die mich gestört haben und deswegen ahbe ich sie getauscht....
okey der sattel wird auch erstetzt sobalt das gelb da ist (speedneedle) 
der umwerfer sitzt ein bisschen tief aber ich bin so selten aufem kleinen kettenbaltt das stlrt mich nicht


----------



## chris84 (11. Januar 2009)

SLichti schrieb:


> hmm... wenns für ne Marta gereicht hat  ?!?
> Dann zieh ihm das Fell vollends ab.. Sieht besser aus, ist leichter und es nimmt nicht viel Komfort.
> was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Hast Du die Umwerferschelle angefeilt oder passt das mit den Ösen vom Fl.-halter? Reicht bei den wenigsten Mercurys direkt mit nem Downswing. Ein Topswing sieht am HT besser aus, und ist ein paar Gramm leichter.
> 
> rideOn


etwas feilen am Downswing und er passt... hab ich bei mir auch gemacht. 
allemal besser als ein Topswing. Ein paar gramm leichter mag sein, schön ist ansichtssache, aber funktionieren tut  der nicht! 
- sehr Matsch und vor allem Schnee- und Eisanfällig
- sehr verschleißanfällig, fängt ruck zuck an rumzuklappern und leiert irgendwann unbrauchbar aus.


----------



## [email protected]@giC (13. Januar 2009)

Bergwerk FR - kissed by Bellacoola


geile Sache - cool gemacht SLichti

thanx
and greetings from Dubai


----------



## SLichti (13. Januar 2009)

@[email protected]@giC
freut mich...  Danke für die Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Rad; hoffe der Dämpfer bleibt jetzt dicht?!?

bei Dir isses wohl grad ein bisserl wärmer, oder..?

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Da Anhänger (26. Januar 2009)

so mal ein vorübergehendes Update..neue Kurbel und ne neue gabel was es nun wiegt weiß ich noch nicht ich wieg es die tage..mein waage hat gesponnnen..

gruß


----------



## 24H-Projektler (28. Januar 2009)

Meine Bergwerk von 1999. Seriennummer 8. War eigentlich noch ein Kraftwerk aber die Jungs durften damals keinen Kraftwerk Aufkleber mehr anbringen. Trotz seines wird es stetig modifiziert.
Jetzt kam erst eine komplette XO ran. Die Standrohre der Votec sind mitlerweilen aus Carbon....


----------



## Joscha (28. Januar 2009)

*lupe rauskrammt*


----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> so mal ein vorübergehendes Update..neue Kurbel und ne neue gabel was es nun wiegt weiß ich noch nicht ich wieg es die tage..mein waage hat gesponnnen..
> 
> gruß



OH Mike 
Mach doch mal schönere Bilder achja am Samstag 
Mit deinem 9,5 kg Bike 
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Januar 2009)

Joscha schrieb:


> *lupe rauskrammt*


aber das die Standrohre aus Carbon sind, das sieht man schon........


----------



## 24H-Projektler (28. Januar 2009)

Warum klickt Ihr die Bilder nicht an?
Nein auf den Fotos sind sie noch nicht aus Carbon...


----------



## 24H-Projektler (28. Januar 2009)

Jetzt besser?


----------



## 24H-Projektler (28. Januar 2009)

Oder so?


----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2009)

Mach doch mal bitte eine Nahaufnahme von deinem Bike!


----------



## Joscha (28. Januar 2009)

ja bitte bitte


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

Morgen zusamen!
Habe mal "besser" Bilder gemacht!
Müsste jetzt auf 9,3-9,4 kg sein Sattel wird auch noch getauscht! 




















LG DaViD!


----------



## banelion (4. Februar 2009)

Servus ihr beiden saarländischen Bergwerker! 

Meins ist auch (schon wieder) im Umbau. Muss die Woche mal Bilder machen. Werde hoffentlich die 10kg - Marke unterschreiten


----------



## Fuchsig (4. Februar 2009)

Hey ihr Bergwerkler

bräuchte mal da euren Rat! Mein Mercury SL erwacht langsam aus dem Winterschlaf. Ich wollte eigentlich diese Saison meine letztes Jahr erworbene blaue Tune Sattelstange verwenden, in Kombination mit einen blauen Tune Vorbau. Habe extra mein Rahmen zum anständigen ausfräsen zu einen  anderen bekannten Fahrradhersteller gebracht
Nun hat sich meine Frau langsam dran gewöhnt das bei mir diverse Fahrradteile an der Decke hängen Und mir gefällts auch sehr gut.
Was sagt ihr?  lieber ne schwarze Thompson kaufen und die Stange hängen lassen?

lg Marcel

achja hier ist mein geliebtes geputztes Bergwerk in einzellteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Februar 2009)

Fuchsig schrieb:


> Hey ihr Bergwerkler
> Was sagt ihr? lieber ne schwarze Thompson kaufen und die Stange hängen lassen?
> 
> lg Marcel


 
ne schwarze Syntace P6 und einen Syntace F99, das wärs !


----------



## Fuchsig (5. Februar 2009)

Eine P6 ist echt geil aber den f99 Vorbau find ich unschön. Wollte auch eigentlich nicht mehr wie 40 für die Sattelstange ausgeben.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2009)

Ich würde ne silberne Stütze+ Vorbau nehmen!
Vll eloxierte Titanschrauben in blau!


----------



## Fuchsig (5. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich würde ne silberne Stütze+ Vorbau nehmen!
> Vll eloxierte Titanschrauben in blau!



Ich mag silber nicht so. 

Was ist den das für ne Gabel? die Gefällt mir


----------



## Fuchsig (5. Februar 2009)

die mein ich


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2009)

Fuchsig schrieb:


> Ich mag silber nicht so.
> 
> Was ist den das für ne Gabel? die Gefällt mir



R7 MRD bj. 08 mit 1380gr !

Hol doch eine Stütze+ Vorbau aus Titan?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuchsig (5. Februar 2009)

eigentlich war es so geplant mit, mit entsprechenden vorbau und meine xtr-kurbel wollte ich blau eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Joscha (5. Februar 2009)

also das hellblau passt meiner meinung nicht wirklich zu dem dunkelblau des rahmens.
-> schwarze thomson

und zuklein ist dir der rahmen nicht oder^^


----------



## Fuchsig (5. Februar 2009)

nein zum 100sten mal!!!...rahmen ist für körpergrößen von 180-191cm...Sattelstange hat noch 3 cm luft an der markierung


----------



## Joscha (5. Februar 2009)

körpergrößen sagen nichts über deine beinlänge aus ^^ 

naja will hier nichts lostretten, wenns dir so passt ist doch alles Super!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das die Stütze und die Sattelüberhöhung einfach schei$$e aussehen!


----------



## Fuchsig (17. Februar 2009)

so mein geliebtes bergwerk is heut aus dem winterschlaf erwacht
...
ich hoffe es sieht besser aus wie mein ursprünglicher plan


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2009)

Fuchsig schrieb:


> so mein geliebtes bergwerk is heut aus dem winterschlaf erwacht
> ...
> ich hoffe es sieht besser aus wie mein ursprünglicher plan



Schon schönere gesehen!


----------



## Fuchsig (18. Februar 2009)

warum haste dir selbst nich ein schöneres aufgebaut?


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2009)

Habe ich doch ;-)


----------



## banelion (23. Februar 2009)

So, bin jetzt fast fertig. Gewicht mit allem 9,8kg. Es fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2009)

Schönes Rad 
Besonders der Satteln *gg*


----------



## banelion (23. Februar 2009)

Der Speedneedle ist um Tonnen leichter als mein alter Sattel. Potential hat mein Rad noch in der Gabel....aber nach und nach.


----------



## don-guido (23. Februar 2009)

très chic...man versteht sich von selbst! et les couleurs...welche Gabel hast Du? was wiegen die Laufräder? bald kommt ein artgerechtes Foto von dem meinem...nachdem der Downhilllenker bei einem Eidgenossen aufstieß!


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. Februar 2009)

banelion schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt fast fertig. Gewicht mit allem 9,8kg. Es fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten.



saarländer bauen halt die Bikes imemr am schönsten auf!
sieht doch top aus!hast du vorne ne standartscheibe dran gelassen???ich für mein teil tausch an meienr marta die scheiben vorne nciht gegen leichtere..wenn hinten mal versagen sollte is mir das noch relativ egal..aber wenns vorne nciht mehr passt..
weißt ja wenns fertig ist wird gebikt! 14uhr samstags in Eppelborn oder wir machen was anderes aus!

gruß


----------



## banelion (23. Februar 2009)

jupp vorne ist ne standardscheibe dran aus den von dir genannten gründen! saarländer denken halt auch gleich 

jetzt am samstag könnte sogar funzen. ich habe frei und bei einigermaßen wetter...geil!

@don-guido: ich habe ne reba race...da lassen sich um die 200g sparen. Die Laufräder haben 1520g.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2009)

banelion schrieb:


> jupp vorne ist ne standardscheibe dran aus den von dir genannten gründen! saarländer denken halt auch gleich
> 
> jetzt am samstag könnte sogar funzen. ich habe frei und bei einigermaßen wetter...geil!
> 
> @don-guido: ich habe ne reba race...da lassen sich um die 200g sparen. Die Laufräder haben 1520g.



Jetzte am Samstag komm LUKAS STÖCKLI  zu Bike-Aid ;-)  ( http://www.alpencross.com/d678_bike...-und-multimediavortrag-mit-lukas-stckli-.html )

Die Laufräder wiegen bei mir 1508 gr


----------



## Da Anhänger (24. Februar 2009)

also ich werd zu stöckli fahren..aber sonntag is ja auch ncoh ein tag..wir finden schon nen passenden tag..

gruß


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> also ich werd zu stöckli fahren..aber sonntag is ja auch ncoh ein tag..




ich auch


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

Hmmm ...
leichte Speedneedle und schwere XT-Kurbel? 
Recht stimmig ist des net! 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmmm ...
> leichte Speedneedle und schwere XT-Kurbel?
> Recht stimmig ist des net!
> 
> .



 WArum bitteschön soll das niocht stimmig sein ?! 
Eine XT Kurbel bekommste im Gewicht auch noch weit runter ;-)


----------



## Fuchsig (27. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmmm ...
> leichte Speedneedle und schwere XT-Kurbel?
> Recht stimmig ist des net!
> 
> .



meine güte 50g mehr wie xtr. dafür halt sie


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

Die XTR hält auch aber kostet auch das doppelte!
Aber man spart mehr als 50gr.


----------



## banelion (27. Februar 2009)

Peu à peu ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. Zuerst kommen die Teile ab, die wirlich schwer sind und danach die anderen, wenn sie verschlissen sind. Und für 50g das doppelte auszugeben nur fürs gewicht und nicht für die funktion ist mehr ehrlich gesagt zu doof. die 50g esse ich dann weniger


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2009)

Dennoch finde ich die Kombi "Speedneedle" und "KT-Kurbel" nicht stimmig! 
Die Speedneedle kostet ja auch 100 Euro mehr als ein SLR TT - und diese 100 Euro wären besser bei der XTR-Kurbel angelegt ....


----------



## Da Anhänger (2. März 2009)

es gibt schönere ,leichtere und vor allem günstigere Kurbeln als ne "dumme"xtr!die is völlig überteuert für das gewicht dass sie auf die waage bringt. beim speedneedle muss man halt aufpassen wo man kauft dann stimmt der preis auch!

ich kenne kaum eien der sich en xtr kurbel gekauft hat aber ich kenne dafür jedemenge die nen speedneedle fahren!so unstimmig is da nicht vor allem da man auch mit leicherten kettenblättern tretlager und kettenblattschrauben immer noch tief geung bekommt und die kurbel wettkampftauglich bleibt! darauf müssen schließlich auch noch einige achten!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> es gibt schönere ,leichtere und vor allem günstigere Kurbeln als ne "dumme"xtr!die is völlig überteuert für das gewicht dass sie auf die waage bringt.



Hmmm ....

.... nenne doch einfach mal eine leichtere und dabei günstigere 3-fach-Kurbel als die XTR-970 (795 Gramm, selber gewogen). 

.


----------



## Joscha (3. März 2009)

hat hier zwar nichts zusuchen aber z.b. http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=596&osCsid=866e9f2f5607e7f1bc0b1da9783cdb29

gibts inner uk noch günstiger... hab grad eine bestellt für 80 pfund!


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2009)

Die Kurbel soll sau weich sein als lieber nicht?! 
Mike?!


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. März 2009)

Die Aerozine Kurbel wie in dem Link fahr ich selbst auch allerdings als Alu SL(aluachse)..kann man auf den Fotos die ich letztens hier hochgeladen hab auch erkennen..mein hat nachgewogene 736gr und bekommen hab ich se für 220euro.regulärer preis.
KCNC hat noch kurbeln im gleichen gewichts und preisbereich.. Rotor ist auch in der Knate unterwegs..und die alle gibt es unter dem gewicht und unter dem preis einer XTR!
Das beste die machen optisch meiner meinung nach alle vielmehr her.da sie mehr ins auge fallen durch die seltenheit wo sie verbaut werden..die menge machts halt...


----------



## rastalanda (7. März 2009)

SLichti schrieb:


> @rastalanda
> wenns Ihr gefällt, warum nicht... ?!
> Ich denke das Konzept ist vom Design her durchdacht, gibt ein stimmiges Rad.
> Das BW -Design wird ja oft genug kopiert... Wenn Du das aber mit dem Namen witzig gestaltest ist das allemal individueller als ein "Allerweltscube" oder ähnliches die keinen besseren Rahmen verwenden.
> ...




hallo SL und RK ... 

... jetzt wo ihr wieder in den heiligen pforzheimer hallen zu hause seid ... da der rahmen des himbeerschnittchen-projekts auch aus fernost kommt, so wie die hardtails des neu-bergwerkers-herr b. ... muss es kein bergzwerg werden ... es darf dann auch bergwerk heißen ... liegt in pforzheim vielleicht noch ein bergwerk-schriftzug-satz rum ... das überwiesene geld kann ja dann als spende für den tannenwald angesehen werden ...

... das rad für meine bessere hälfte ist pünktlich zum frühling fertig ... folie kleben war ne ganzschöne geduldsprobe ... ist aber sehr schnieke geworden (bilder folgen) ... lediglich die schriftzüge fehlen ... wäre für hilfe somit sehr dankbar ...


... alles gute für die nach-bergwerk-ära im tannenwald ... patrick


----------



## SLichti (7. März 2009)

@rastalanda

Gerne würde ich Dir hier weiterhelfen, doch selbst wenn ich einen Decorsatz hier hätte, würde ich ihn Dir nicht zusenden können/dürfen.
Ich würde mich hier wegen des geschützten Markennamens strafbar machen... Da habe ich nicht wirklich Lust dazu, verständlich, oder ?!

Man kann auch nicht einfach mal pauschal sagen: Der Rahmen kommt aus Taiwan, dann kann ich auch Bergwerk draufkleben... Wenn es so einfach wäre könntest Du 90% aller Rahmen nach Wunsch beschriften; mal sehen was Liteville sagen würde, wenn Ihr Schriftzug auf einmal an einem Rotwild zu finden ist...

Nichts desto trotz, kannst Du natürlich zu Hause und für den Eigengebrauch machen was Du willst... Ich gebe hier aber zu Bedenken: Willst Du das wirklich?? 
Der "Zwerg" bzw. "Himbeerschnittchen" wären weitaus einfallsreicher und zeugen von mehr Kreativität!

Und danke auch für Deinen Support zum neuen TW-Prokjekt!

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## rastalanda (7. März 2009)

SLichti schrieb:


> @rastalanda
> 
> Gerne würde ich Dir hier weiterhelfen, doch selbst wenn ich einen Decorsatz hier hätte, würde ich ihn Dir nicht zusenden können/dürfen.
> Ich würde mich hier wegen des geschützten Markennamens strafbar machen... Da habe ich nicht wirklich Lust dazu, verständlich, oder ?!
> ...




@ Stefan 

... geb ich dir recht ... gedanke ist in ner trotzphase so ab 12.02. dieses jahres entstanden ... sollte auch keine gotteslästerung  sein ... der zwerg wäre weitaus kreativer und augenzwinkernder ... darüber hinaus sollten eigenkreationen auch eigene namen tragen ...


... folie kleben hatte was von mac gyver (schreibt man den so ?) ... in ermangelung an nem schwarz-silbernen klebeband zur optischen abtrennung der weißen banderole zum roten rahmen habe ich mir mit schwarzen isolierband uund wasserfestem silberstift beholfen ... das budget war heilig und das referendariatsgehalt ließ keine professionelleren experimente zu ... (a la pulvern o.ä., aber trotzdem danke für das damalige angebot) ...


... bilder folgen ...




... danke für eure (SL & RK) schnellen antworten 





patrick


----------



## Joscha (8. März 2009)

bin mal auf die bilder gespannt


----------



## don-guido (16. März 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


speziell für chris84 und die anderen Hirschgeweihverächter: na was hat sich geändert? So langsam komme ich auf den Hardtailgeschmack...das bike ist nun schneller geworden, aber mein Sohn auch zwei Kilo schwerer...irgendwann muss ich wahrscheinlich doch auf die 1890g schwere Revelation verzichten...nichts ist so schön wie die Veränderung!!!


----------



## Rolf (16. März 2009)

don-guido schrieb:


> ...das bike ist nun schneller geworden, aber mein Sohn auch zwei Kilo schwerer...



Wie wärs mit einem leichteren Kind ?

Wenn die ganz neu sind, sind sie am leichtesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (16. März 2009)

Hi also wenn du schon mit dem gedanken spielst ne neu gabel rein zu werfen ..dann kannst du ja aus rein optischer sicht die 180er scheibe hinten gegen eine 160er erneuern..die hält das gewicht auch problemlos an! und das beste der racecarakter des bikes kommt mehr zum vorschein

gruß


----------



## banelion (16. März 2009)

sind das echt "nur" 180iger scheiben oder sogar 205er?


----------



## don-guido (16. März 2009)

185er Avid...wenn mein Sohn weiter so wächst verbaue ich noch die 300er aus der GasGas


----------



## banelion (16. März 2009)

das ist ein guter trainingseffekt bergauf


----------



## Da Anhänger (16. März 2009)

ich kenn einen der hat auch sein kind in so nem kinderhänger hinter sich hängen gehabt..aber auch ohne problem mit na 160er..die hält das locker!wenn überhaupt is vorne die dadurch stärker belastet aber da langt 180mm garantiert auch..du hämmerst so ja keinen berg runter!

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2009)

Ja genau Mike du hast mich mit 140 schon gezogen


----------



## chris84 (16. März 2009)

don-guido schrieb:


> speziell für chris84 und die anderen Hirschgeweihverächter: na was hat sich geändert? So langsam komme ich auf den Hardtailgeschmack...das bike ist nun schneller geworden, aber mein Sohn auch zwei Kilo schwerer...irgendwann muss ich wahrscheinlich doch auf die 1890g schwere Revelation verzichten...nichts ist so schön wie die Veränderung!!!


schon deutlich besser! 

aber der Vorbau erscheint mir arg kurz


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2009)

Mal mein Bergwerk! 9,4KG.
Bilder sind nichts besonderes!













LG DaviD


----------



## Da Anhänger (21. März 2009)

du meinst der sattel ist nicht besonders..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> du meinst der sattel ist nicht besonders..



Warum müssen immer alle über meinen Sattel lästern
Kann ich garnicht verstehen


----------



## greg_mtk (21. März 2009)

ich versteh auch nicht warum ständig gelästert wird. aber um welchen sattel gehts eigentlich?  
bei nem gewicht von <10kg bekomm ich pipi in die augen. mein bw hat stramme 11,5...


----------



## banelion (21. März 2009)

was mir geholfen hat war eine teileliste. so kannst du echt erkennen, wo das meiste potential ist.


----------



## Da Anhänger (21. März 2009)

du musst glaub ich den speedneedle etwas die nase senken..sieht stark nach vonre steigend asus..das gibt aua in der hose!
wann kommst nun endlich vorbei??

bald sind die ersten rennen!;-)


----------



## banelion (22. März 2009)

das ist bei dem bild nur die perspektive. ich habe ihn ausgewogen mit der wasserwaage udn er ist vollkommen gerade (zumindest war er es) nächste woche habe ich frei samstags, will aber mit ein paar kollegen die pur fahren gehen.

gruß


----------



## greg_mtk (22. März 2009)

banelion schrieb:


> was mir geholfen hat war eine teileliste. so kannst du echt erkennen, wo das meiste potential ist.


so ne liste hab ich. nur da ich kein SL hab wird <10kg kaum machbar sein (in einem finanziell verkraft- und vertretbaren rahmen). aber da ich keine rennen fahre is das gewicht eher nicht so wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (22. März 2009)

man bekommt auch nen normalen mercury rahemn locke ruter 10 kilo ohne da ein vermögen reinzustecken..
9.8 kilo müsste immer gehn!

gruß

@banelion:
also ich könnte meinen speedneedle nciht mit na waage ausrichten weil der hinten sehr stark ansteigt..somit würde die nase imemr nach oben stehn wennd e rausgebleit wäre..wie das bei den älteren speedys ist weiß ich allerdings net..


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. März 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> man bekommt auch nen normalen mercury rahemn locke ruter 10 kilo ohne da ein vermögen reinzustecken..
> 9.8 kilo müsste immer gehn!



bei einem Rahmengewicht um die 2000 gr wird das aber nicht leicht !


----------



## Da Anhänger (24. März 2009)

keiner sagt dass es leicht werden soll nur unter 10kilo!
wenn man einnen normale bergwerk rahmen nciht unter 10 kilo mit normalen teieln bekommt ode erman dafür ein vermögen investieren mus dann is der Rahmen nciht mehr zeitgemäß und gehört vom markt geholt.um die 200gr hat der doch nicht..oder ??1900gr. denk ich wird bei größe M max. bei L noch drin sein.mit 2000 euronen müsste das gemacht sien und das bike unter 10 kilo da stehn..

gruß


----------



## greg_mtk (24. März 2009)

meiner wiegt handgestoppte 1785g in größe S. klar gibts ein paar teile mit potential... aber 1,4kg runter???


----------



## banelion (24. März 2009)

Hi Mike.

Habe mal die Position des Sattels kontrolliert: Er hat sich echt verschoben. Bin gespannt, wie sich die neue Stellung so sitzt. Ansonsten sind es nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten! (aber wann sind es die mal nicht).


----------



## Da Anhänger (24. März 2009)

hab noch ein paar kleinigkeiten gefunden auf deinem Bild
1. der <kettenschutz würd cih erneuern am besten nen alten schlauch durchschneiden und von vorne bis hinten drüber strippen..dann verballert es dir garaniteirt nirgens die strebe.
2. den lenker musst du glaub etwas drehen der sieht so aus als ob er hängen würde..

so und nun zum haupttiel. ich gaub am montag bist du mit deinem bergwerk und neongelber regenjacke an mir vorbei gerollt. in hirzweilerwir arbeiten dort gegenüber von der Kirch "In der Au" so heißt die straß!;-)

gruß


----------



## banelion (24. März 2009)

sehr gut gesehen...ich hatte mittagschicht und habe eine runde schaumberg und zurück gemacht...geil...so klein ist die welt...

lenker ist ok so...zumindest fühlt er sich ok an und die schrift ist auch genauso zu lesen, wie es sein soll (glaube ich zumindest). kettenschutz habe ich absichtlich gekürzt und ich fahre ihn schon seit wochen und kontrolliere auch artig den lack...scheint zu funzen.

cya


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. März 2009)

du fährst nen bergwerk lenker stimmt´s..
die schrift darauf is etwas verdreht..

allein durch nen Gabel tausch saprt man min. 150gr.(manitou R7-RS SiD) bei na reba sprechen wir schon von 300gr. reacon noch mehr..also da geht sehr schenll sehr viel..
reifen geht auch oft viel..laufräder bekommt man auch günstige mit sehr geringem gewicht..veltec is doch immer in Magazinen groß n der werbung!;-)
je anchdem noch an den bremsen..kommt darauf an was man will..ich mal mal ne liste dann sehn wirs..


----------



## greg_mtk (25. März 2009)

gabel und lrs würden bei mir 700g bringen. ne neue bremse (louise) hab ich mir grad gegönnt und dabei nicht aufs gewicht geschaut. bei meinem rad gehts wie gesagt auch nicht ums gewicht, auch wenn ne 9 vor dem komma schön wär. irgendwann...


----------



## Bergwerk44 (2. April 2009)

Hab grad folgendes Angebot bei ebay entdeckt: 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280327755373


Was bedeutet eigentlich Faunus Race Rahmen - dachte das wäre nur die Ausstattungsvariante des Faunus ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banelion (24. April 2009)

manche lesen es bestimmt doppelt, aber für die anderen:


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. April 2009)

aha. endlich die 10kg grenze geknackt glückwunsch

du fährst jetzt auch tune schnellspanner?!?vieleicht soagr auch tune naben?????

immer weiter tunen

gruß Mike


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2009)

banelion schrieb:


> manche lesen es bestimmt doppelt, aber für die anderen:


 Geil


----------



## diet (25. April 2009)

Ein schönes Teil 
Kannst du mir ein paar Eindrücke von dem Mercury SL vermitteln, was sich für ne Gabel eignet, eine in der Höhe verstellbare oder besser eine mit nem festen Federweg.  
Hab vor mir auch eins zu holen und hoffe noch ein in Deutschland hergestelltes zu bekommen,


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2009)

Hab noch eins in M.


----------



## diet (26. April 2009)

Man, ich hoffe ich kann noch eins erhaschen  
Sind wirklich schöne Räder, irgendwie zeitlos


----------



## banelion (26. April 2009)

Danke für die Blumen.

Frag doch einfach mal ganz lieb Bueschi ob er seinen abgibt, wenn die größe stimmt. Er antwortet dir auch bestimmt, wenn er von seinme CC - Rennen als Gewinner zurückkommt.

gruß


aso
ich habe keine höhenverstellung in der Gabel und komme ich echt alles hoch ohne dass das teil anfängt zu bocken. von daher kauf dir 100mm federweg und gut ist


----------



## diet (26. April 2009)

Glaub ein solches "Gewinnerrad" gibt niemand raus  und ich denke das er es auch lieger behalten sollte.

Bergwerk gibt ja einen Ferderweg von 80mm an, deshalb die Frage: Verstellbar? Fest: 80mm, 100mm oder noch höher aber ich denke das wird dann die Fahreigenschaften des Rades zu stark ins negative beeinflussen.
Was hast´n für eine Gabel?


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2009)

Leider nicht gewonnen. (Platz 4) Mit leichter Erkältung =) 

Mein Bergwerk mhhh...
Was willste denn ausgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (26. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Leider nicht gewonnen. (Platz 4) Mit leichter Erkältung =)
> 
> Mein Bergwerk mhhh...
> Was willste denn ausgeben?



Behalt es. Möchte mir lieber mein eigenes, neues kaufen. 
Man kann nicht immer gewinnen


----------



## tomtomtom333 (6. Mai 2009)

Bergwerk im Einsatz auf amerikanischem Singletrail. Mehr dazu in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/81157






----------------------------------------------------------------------
Das Bergwerk Faunus LSD Race steht übrigens zum Verkauf unter 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/184505/cat/43


----------



## valium97 (6. Mai 2009)

Sehr cool!!! Wo genau ist das???


----------



## tomtomtom333 (6. Mai 2009)

valium97 schrieb:


> Sehr cool!!! Wo genau ist das???



In Crested Butte in den Rockies in Colorado.  Tom


----------



## valium97 (6. Mai 2009)

Und das zeigst Du mir jetzt, nachdem meine Schwester aus 'Springs' weggezogen ist... 

Manno


----------



## tomtomtom333 (6. Mai 2009)

valium97 schrieb:


> Und das zeigst Du mir jetzt, nachdem meine Schwester aus 'Springs' weggezogen ist...
> Manno



Dann jette einfach so hinüber. War schon sechs mal drüben  - und es zahlt sich volle aus! Ausserdem ist es nicht teurer als in Europa zu urlauben. In US hast du nämlich nur die Flugkosten nach Frisco oder Salt Lake City und ein billiges rented car (geteilt mir Freunden). Der Rest ist wirklich peanuts da immer nur (gratis) campen an den schönsten plätzen der Rockies und Fisch und Steak grillen zu BUD oder Californian Red.

Viel Spaß bei der Urlaubsvorbereitung!

CU Tom    http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/81157
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Das Bergwerk Faunus LSD Race steht übrigens zum Verkauf unter 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar.../184505/cat/43


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinbeisser097 (13. Mai 2009)

Bergwerk Faunus LSD, L, RAL 1036/1015/1036, Schaltung XTR Rapidfire,
Bremsen XTR 180/160, Kurbel XTR, Steuersatz Acros AH02, Gabel DTSwiss XRC100, Vorbau/Lenker Syntace VRO Stem L /VRO Bar Carbon, Lenkergriffe Schaum, Sattelstütze Syntace P6, Pedale eggbeater 4Ti, Sattel Selle Italia SLR Flow 120g, Laufradsatz Mavic Crossmax SLR, 
Sattelspanner Syntace, Reifen Conti Speed King 2.1 falt, Tacho
Polar CS 600


----------



## raffic (14. Mai 2009)

Immer wieder schön gute und schöne Bikes zu sehen


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Wie groß bist du denn?! 
Was wiegt´s?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Mai 2009)

@ steinbeisser097

klasse Aufbau


----------



## steinbeisser097 (14. Mai 2009)

Gewicht mit oben genannter Ausstattung 10.8 kg


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

So viel? Was is denn das für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## Joscha (14. Mai 2009)

viel? ich find 10.8 für nen fully okay


----------



## steinbeisser097 (14. Mai 2009)

so ist es, das perlgold-elfenfein Edelbike habe ich 2008 gekauft mit der
DTswiss XRC Federgabel 1380g und XTR Kasette. Das Gewicht in der Rahmengrösse L  ist für dieses überragende und komfortable Bergwerk Fully sehr gut.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Mit dem budget hätte ich mir etwas schöneres und leichteres aufgebaut. Und es wäre bestimmt nicht unkonfortabeler geworden.


----------



## Joscha (15. Mai 2009)

budget und bergwerk passt eh nicht in ein satz... also lassen wir das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Da gebe ich dir Recht!


----------



## chris84 (15. Mai 2009)

und einen schöneren Rahmen wie DEN Bergwerk gibt es sowieso nicht


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Doch! Ich finde die Fully Rahmenfrom nicht schön.


----------



## banelion (15. Mai 2009)

mein geschmack sind sie auch nicht so ganz, was aber nichts an der qualität ändert.


----------



## chris84 (15. Mai 2009)

na wenn die Rahmenform net schön ist weiß ich nix mehr...


----------



## raffic (15. Mai 2009)

Da muß ich Chris Recht geben. Die Rahmenform ist super. Schlicht und einfach. Und das Gewicht finde ich auch völlig OK wird sowieso immer überbewertet.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

Dadrüber kann man streiten!


----------



## edü (15. Mai 2009)

Nur wenn Mann keine Ahnung hat..


----------



## valium97 (15. Mai 2009)

Tolles Bike!!!

Alle Diskussionen die sich anschliessen sind subjektiv, Geschmackssache und Frage des Einstzzweckes und dementsprechend nutzlos! 

Schade, dass es mittlerweile Mode in diesem Forum geworden ist, alles schlecht zu reden, wobei es doch um Gemeinsamkeiten beim schönsten Hobby der Welt geht!

Wünsch Euch allen trotzdem gute Fahrt, denn darum geht es ja am Ende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2009)

edü schrieb:


> Nur wenn Mann keine Ahnung hat..



Was hat das mit Ahnung zu tun?!


----------



## diet (15. Mai 2009)

Ganz genau, Geschmäcker und Einsätze sind verschieden.

...und ja, alles wird gut werden


----------



## haural (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Bergwerker, bisher hab ich mich nur im Rocky Forum rumtreiben "dürfen", aber schon immer mal hier reingeschaut. Nun habe ich auch einen guten Grund mitzumachen. Kompliment an die Bikes hier, sehr tolle Aufbauten...und Gewichte Da ich schon seit erscheinen scharf auf Eins war: Hier mein neues Projekt (in Kaufzustand).





Wollte mit der Sanierung u Modernisierung eigentlich bis im Winter warten. Nach den ersten Probefahrten muss ich aber wohl doch früher anfangen. Bis auf Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel u Schaltwerk ist alles...gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Kann mir jemand sagen welches BJ das ist und wo ich die Rahmennr. finden kann? Ist auf jeden Fall noch vor 2004. Soweit ich weiß gabs damals schon die "neue" Lackierung.


----------



## steinbeisser097 (16. Mai 2009)

Dieses MERCURY ist Bj 2001 oder 2000, Rahmennummer ist unten am
Tretlager.


----------



## haural (17. Mai 2009)

das hatte ich auch gedacht. Unten am Tretlager ist aber leider nichts zu finden.


----------



## Cyclefan (17. Mai 2009)

Dann schau mal an den Ausfallenden innen.
Da steht`s zumindest bei meinem Gemini.
Viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (17. Mai 2009)

Hi 
also bei meinem BW Rahmen ist dir Nr. ins Hinterbau gestänge eingestanzt nciht ins tretlagerrohr..Die Zaheln udn Buchstaben sind aber so groß und Tief die fidet jeder Bilnde auch wenn er nur das tretlager absuchen würde.

gruß


----------



## haural (25. Mai 2009)

Hatte jetzt endlich die Gelegenheit genauer nachzuschauen. Rahmennr. befindet sich innen am linken Ausfallende. Wenn die Nr. mit 99 anfängt kann ich davon ausgehen, dass dies auch das BJ ist, richtig? Dann ist der Rahmen auf jeden Fall älter als angenommen, u für das Alter definitiv in gutem Zustand.


----------



## SLichti (25. Mai 2009)

@haural
Du hast quasi nen Klassiker... 
Das Mercury stammt aus der zweiten Produktionscharge überhaupt von BW! Die schwarz/silberne Beschichtung noch mit dem blauen "Zigarrenlogo" wurde nur etwa 80-100 mal so ausgeliefert... Danach kam dann direkt das "neue" Mercury mit den aufwändigeren Ausfallenden und dem hochovalen Unterrohr.

Kannst mal nur hoffen, dass deine hintere Scheibenbremse ruhig bleibt wegen des Adapters... Da gab es seinerzeit etwas Probleme. Solltest Du aber noch einen Adapter aus Alu erwischt haben, könnte man den auch noch nachträglich anschweißen und Ruhe ist... Wenns soweit ist melde dich.. 

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## haural (26. Mai 2009)

mach mir keine Angst. Habe eigentlich schon alles für den Umbau zusammen...inkl. LRS u Scheibenbremse. Bezüglich des Adapters war (und bin es jetzt noch mehr) ich ohnehin schon gespannt. Gabs die aus Stahl u Alu? Du könntest mir helfen wenns da Probleme gibt?


----------



## haural (26. Mai 2009)

Also mein Adapter ist leider aus Stahl. Diesen anschweißen ist also nur schwer möglich, u wenn dann zu teuer. Gibt es andere Maßnahmen? Verschraubung ändern u Gewinde direkt im Adapter? Handelsüblichen Adapter verwenden wenns passende gibt? Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht u eine Lösung gefunden...ausser schweißen.


----------



## haural (29. Mai 2009)

Bin gerade dabei eine passende Gabel zu suchen. Konnte leider keine EB-höhenempfehlung für das Mercury finden, lediglich 80 mm empfohlener FW. Weiß jemand ob u wie sich die aktuellen Rahmen, speziell Lenk- u Sitzwinkel, von einem älteren (z.B. 99) unterscheiden? Könnte ich problemlos auch eine aktuelle 100 mm Gabel einbauen?


----------



## banelion (29. Mai 2009)

wenn die geometrie den neune modellen ähnlich ist, dass kannst du auch eine 100mm fahren. funzt bei mir supergut.

gruß


----------



## chris84 (29. Mai 2009)

80 oder 100mm sind geschmackssache... der Racer fährt in dem Rahmen gern 80mm weil das rad dann super wendig, aber auch nervös ist, der gediegenere Fahrer genießt 100mm...  und nimmt dabei ein kleinwenig abstriche bei der Kletterfreudigkeit in kauf...


----------



## don-guido (29. Mai 2009)

Hi harual,
fahre normalerweise ne Revelation mit 100-130mm im Mercury 2004 in S, was bergauf völlig in Ordnung ist und die Gabel ist mit 1799Gramm gar nicht so schwer. Für´n Marathon habe ich nun ne leichtere 80mm Fox(1580Gramm) reingebaut, was bergauf einige Qualitäten zum Vorschein bringt. Aber downhill vermisse ich schon die 100-130mm. Die Revelation(meine Empfehlung) kommt im Sommer auf jeden Fall wieder rein. 
Optional würde ich Dir für den Aufbau eine Reba u-turn mit 85-115mm(ca.+/-1650Gramm) oder eine alte(bis 2006/7) Fox Talas(90-130) empfehlen. Für meinen Geschmack hast Du dann alles notwendige abgedeckt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Mai 2009)

ob der Rahmen die 130mm verkraftet ist wieder so ne andere Sache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (29. Mai 2009)

Mit 100 bin ich durchaus zufrieden. Werde es als Tourenbike aufbauen um die Rad- u Forstwegtouren mit meiner Freundin u den "Hardtailkollegen" auf gleicher Höhe bestreiten zu können. Für das Gröbere u bergab hab ich mein Slayer.


----------



## banelion (29. Mai 2009)

@ chris: oder der racer fährt ne 100mm gabel und dreht den vorbau ins negative. dann bleibt die uphillfähig voll vorhanden und er kann es runter richtig brennen lassen.

wie du sieht: es gehen beide varianten an gabeln


----------



## chris84 (29. Mai 2009)

ich hab trotz 80er Gabel den Vorbau umgedreht, das Steuerrohr baut ja von Natur aus schon recht hoch 

es geht auch nicht nur um die Gewichtsverlagerung, durch eine 20mm höhere Gabel wandert auch der Sattel nach hinten (in der Größenordung 5-10mm grob geschätzt) und der Lenkwinkel wird flacher, und das ergibt weniger nervosität, aber auch weniger agilität... 

es hat also alles seine vor- und Nachteile


----------



## banelion (29. Mai 2009)

ich fühle mich wohl^^

sonntag saarschleife?!


----------



## chris84 (29. Mai 2009)

ich fühl mich auch wohl... auch wenn der Umgedrehte Vorbau einige Kilometer Eingewöhnung gebraucht hat 

ne, Saarschleife is bei mir leider nicht. Bin am WE anderweitig mitm Bike unterwegs. 
Marathon fahren lässt die Erkältung dieses WE eh net zu


----------



## haural (16. Juni 2009)

So da mein Bike den (fast) endgültigen Stand für die Saison erreicht hat, u hier wieder etwas Bewegung rein kommt:









hätts bissle besser treffen können, aber...

Partlist:
Rahmen: BW Mercury 99	                         (1843)
Kurbel: XT  FC-M751	                          (650)
Pedale: PD-M324	                                       (522)
Schalthebel: XT SL-M751	                          (248)
Umwerfer: XT FD-M751	                          (138)
Schaltwerk: XT RD-M772	                          (228)
Laufrad vorne: XT, DT4.2, DT supercomp	(746)
Laufrad hinten: XT, DT4.2, DT supercomp	(901)
Reifen + Schlauch: Racing Ralph 2.1 SV14	(1366)
Kassette: Sram PG990                             	(292)
Bremse vorne: XT BR-M 770	                          (451)
Bremse hinten: XT BR-M 770	                          (475)
Gabel: Manitou R7 Super 100	            (1550)
Steuersatz: Acros AH03	                            (71)
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 alu	              (272)
Sattel: Selle San Marco	                           (224)
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite	                           (222)
Vorbau: Syntace F139	                           (141)
Griffe: Spank	                                           ? 
		                                     (11560)

Rahmen habe ich nicht gewogen da ich die Kurbel nicht ausgebaut hab. Gewicht ergibt sich in dem Fall aus Bike komplett gewogen abzüglich Einzelteile. Vielleicht noch 200g für Kleinzeugs wie Züge, etc.

Gewicht für die Reifen u Schläuche erscheint mir auch zu viel. Auch wenns rechnerisch ermittelt ist (nur LRS mit u ohne gewogen), müssts trotzdem stimmen.

Vorm Fahren her ist das Bike/Rahmen aber top. Wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie sich n gutes Hardtail fährt...auf jeden Fall schneller als mein Slayer. Das hat dafür aber natürlich andere Vorteile.

@SLichti: Bremse hinten macht keine Probleme. Läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Brägel (19. Juni 2009)

haural schrieb:


> So da mein Bike den (fast) endgültigen Stand für die Saison erreicht hat, u hier wieder etwas Bewegung rein kommt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die uralte Kurbel würde ich ersetzen, die sieht ja nicht so prickelnd aus. Außerdem gehört die eh mal ausgebaut, sonst kriegst du die irgendwann gar nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen, sonst passabel 

gruß
brägel


----------



## haural (19. Juni 2009)

Potential gibt es sicherlich noch genug. Da es mich im Winter aber sicher wieder in den Fingern juckt, hab ich mir bewusst noch etwas Raum gelassen. Wollt zunächst auch rausfinden ob mir der Rahmen liegt (auch scheibenbremsentauglich ist) u sich weitere Invests lohnen.


----------



## Brägel (19. Juni 2009)

haural schrieb:


> Potential gibt es sicherlich noch genug. Da es mich im Winter aber sicher wieder in den Fingern juckt, hab ich mir bewusst noch etwas Raum gelassen. Wollt zunächst auch rausfinden ob mir der Rahmen liegt (auch scheibenbremsentauglich ist) u sich weitere Invests lohnen.



die neue XT-Kurbel kostet 120 Euro. Das lohnt sich doch noch, denn es wird das Rad optisch von 1999 nach 2009 beamen. Pro Jahr also 12 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.HdR (20. Juni 2009)

Ich traue mich mal mit meinem neuen Bergwerk hier rein:





Bin super zufrieden mit dem Gerät, bis auf Vorbau und Sattel (ist nur vorrübergehend drauf) eine IMHO tolle Komponentenwahl. Beim ersten mal drauf setzen fuhr es fast von alleine los, danach war es um mich geschehen.


----------



## haural (20. Juni 2009)

Brägel schrieb:


> die neue XT-Kurbel kostet 120 Euro. Das lohnt sich doch noch, denn es wird das Rad optisch von 1999 nach 2009 beamen. Pro Jahr also 12 Euro



da hat einer aber genau nachgerechnet aber es stimmt, die Kurbel ist das Erste das ich angehen werde.


----------



## don-guido (22. Juni 2009)

salut luke.HdR,
schickes bike auf´m Foto. Falls Du das gestern auf´m Ultrabike mit PB Kennzeichen warst, muss ich Dir sagen, dass ich live sehr beeindruckt war vom berg und es noch besser aussah. Ansonsten war es ein fast identischer Aufbau! 

guido


----------



## valium97 (22. Juni 2009)

Entschuldigense, aber ist das Mercury LTD nicht das erste, waschechte Taiwanbike von BW??? Aslo quasi ein Standardprodukt à la Bulls nur total überteuert?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier niemanden angreifen, aber für mich WAR Bergwerk immer etwas Besonderes und ist es, wenn nur noch Name & Design gleich sind, einfach nicht mehr!!!


----------



## Luke.HdR (22. Juni 2009)

@don-guido
Ich war zwar gestern mit meinem Bergwerk auf dem Ultra Bike, aber ohne PB Kennzeichen.
Am ersten Anstieg habe ich aber einen mit gleichem Rad gesehen, vielleicht meinst du den.

@valium97
Inhaltlich hast du absolut recht. Allerdings wusste ich von Bergwerk nichts vor diesem Bike und habe es gekauft, weil es mir einfach super gefallen hat. Über das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis lässt sich sicher streiten, ich habe es aber zu sehr guten Konditionen bekommen, deshalb bereue ich nichts


----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Juni 2009)

ein "originales" bergwerk wie hier angesprochen wäre vermutlich auch nicht mit der Ausstattung in dein Vorgestelltes budget gefallen..wer sich ein "originales " gekauft hat,hat meiner Meinung nach mit dem herzen eingekauft und nebenher halt eben noch die rechnung bezahlt.wer German handmade will darf halt nciht pingelig sien wenn es ums berappen geht dafür stimmt die qualität..

Meiner einer (Mercury SL) wird jetzt auch noch durch die 3. rennsaisson gespeckt und die wird er auch ohne irgend nen schwachpunkt überstehn was made in taiwan ja nicht einfach so mitmacht..

die neuen bergwerks sind halt sehr schöne Stangenräder die sich von der masse und dem "original" sehr unterscheiden..

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. Juni 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> wer German handmade will darf halt nciht pingelig sien wenn es ums berappen geht dafür stimmt die qualität..



nicht böse sein, aber die marke mit dem v zaubert german handmade aus dem hut


----------



## F.O.B. (30. Juni 2009)

@ Da Anhänger: Ich kann Deine Aussage hinsichtlich der Qualität nicht zustimmen. Was nützt mir in dieser Preisklasse "handmade" wenn diese und der Service nicht "premium" ist?  Ärger kann man eben auch billiger haben.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (4. Juli 2009)

hier wohl das beste bergwerk aller zeiten meiner meinung nach, mit brunox carbonpflegemittel behandelt, und alles gebrunoxt, danach noch mit dem besten finish line kettenöl geölt steht auch im foto . Sagt mir mal wie es euch gefällt


----------



## haural (5. Juli 2009)

Den Rahmen sieht man selten...ich zumindest. Damit hast auf jeden Fall schon mal was Besonderes. Ob es das Beste ist hängt wohl vom Einsatzzweck ab. Für lange schnelle Touren würd ichs wohl nicht nehmen. Aber Bikes, ihre Optik u der Einsatzzweck sind ja eh immer Geschmackssache. Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (5. Juli 2009)

das teil wiegt 14,80  kilo ist mit sattel hoch sehr gut geeignet für touren, ist so mein enduro bike  für alles. bin auch schon 50 km ohne probleme gefahren.


----------



## SLichti (6. Juli 2009)

@dirtbike freak

wer hat dir das Fahrrad als Bergwerk verkauft? Oder haste das selbst beklebt.. ??
Wenn ja, wundert es mich das Du die Decorsätze bekommen hast.

Oder ist das ein "Fake-Post"??

Wenn Du aber wirklich der Meinung bist Du hast ein Bergwerk, muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen, das abgebildete "enduro bike" ist alles nur nichts von Bergwerk.

Stefan


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (6. Juli 2009)

omg da sind aber auch vorne logos drauf usw das bike wurde mir von arschrat 38 vor 1 woche verkauft als bergwerk moonraker 98!!!!

ist es das nicht auf seite 8? das ist kein fakepost wenn ihr wollt mache ich ein foto von mir und dem bergwerk!!!!

http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/pdf/BERGWERK_Bikes_2000.pdf

omg sagt mir das es echt ist  es soll das sondermodell mit monoschwinge sein!!!

hier noch ein foto auf anfrage auch noch ein foto mit mir falls mir keiner glaubt










das carbon ist aufjedenfall original, habs getestet, warum sollte dann einer einfach bergwerk aufkleben?


----------



## SLichti (6. Juli 2009)

@dirtbike freak
wie viele Aufkleber auf den Rahmen geklebt wurden macht aus dem Teil leider noch immer kein Bergwerk...

Das es ein Carbonrahmen ist, kann schon sein, kann ich anhand der Bilder auch nicht beurteilen; jedoch definitiv KEINES von Bergwerk!

Es gab kein "Sondermodell mit Monoschwinge"... 

Und warum jemand Aufkleber auf den Rahmen klebt?? Vielleicht um mit dem Namen und dem "Kult" mehr Geld am Rahmen zu machen?? Ohne Decore hättest Du ihn sicherlich nicht gekauft, oder? Und wenn da Ghost oder Cube draufgepinselt worden wäre wohl auch nicht...

Die Grundform des Hauptrahmens mag ja etwas dem Moonraker ähneln, aber die Schwinge wurde seitens Bergwerk nie in dieser Höhe angebracht, und auch nicht in dieser Form je produziert!!

Sorry, muß dich da leider enttäuschen mit deinem vermeintlichen Original. Frag mal an, ob Du das Teil wieder zurückgeben darfst/kannst...

Stefan


----------



## valium97 (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil würde ich nicht lange fragen. ich würde ihm ankündigen, dass er das Teil entweder zurücknimmt oder die Sache direkt einem guten Rechtsanwalt übergeben!!!


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (8. Juli 2009)

wer hatt sonst die form für den rahmen (welcher hersteller?) kann ja wohl nicht sein schaue mal in der galerie vom verkäufer arschrat 38 an wie oft er es umgbebaut hatt da ist sogar noh ein bild mit den originalteilen drinne 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/389960

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/389950

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/389954

der untere link da ist eine shr teuere gabel verbaut, wer würde denn sowas machen wenn es eine fälschung ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (11. Juli 2009)

hmm...
so stolz wie das Rad auf den Pics präsentiert wird, wusste er unter Umständen nicht das es kein Original war??!

Nachfragen, mit den Leuten reden und Klarheit verschaffen...

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2009)

Der Name sagt schon alles  Zitat:  Hast Du eigentlich gewußt,das Dein Username mit D am schluß
im Österreichischen slang soviel wie "Analverkehr" bedeutet!?
.


----------



## don-guido (13. Juli 2009)

10,9kg ohne Pedale und Kinderanhängerkupplung, aber mit rocket ron vorne...so langsam macht´s immer mehr Spass hardtail zu fahren


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. Juli 2009)

siesht schön aus..was hast du am unterrohr über der bergwerk aufschrift am rahmen dran?nen aufkleber oder nen macken?

gruß


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (13. Juli 2009)

es ist auf alle fälle ein original wer macht sonst die rahmenform sagt es mir bitte.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## don-guido (13. Juli 2009)

@daAnhänger: das ist ein Aufkleber der Erstbesitzerin...Macken hat er keine, habe schließlich 95EUR für den Rahmen bezahlt. Er diente nach einem Wochenende 2004 aufgebaut sein als Blusenständer. Die Dame hatte sich 2004 dann doch noch einen Fullyrahmen geholt und wollte irgendwann den Mercury wieder aufbauen...was ich dann letzten August machen durfte...


----------



## Sigi-68 (13. Juli 2009)

stelle meine Neuanschaffung auch mal hier rein..


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2009)

sehr schönes Mercury, aber bitte die BarEnds am Rizer entfernen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (13. Juli 2009)

oder gleich einen Hardtail-Lenker montieren 

die Farbe gefällt mir gut! die Ausstattung sieht auch recht stimmig aus. 

was mir optisch nicht gefällt ist die Sattelklemme... die Müsste irgendwie schwarz sein... 

wenn die Sattelhöhe so auf deine Körpergröße eingestellt ist hätte der Rahmen meines erachtens nach ruhig ne nummer kleiner sein können


----------



## greg_mtk (13. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> sehr schönes Mercury, aber bitte die BarEnds am Rizer entfernen!!!!


dann fallen aber die ergon griffe ab


----------



## Sigi-68 (14. Juli 2009)

greg hat recht, 
für meine Pianistenhände sind Ergongriffe unerlässlich


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2009)

Sigi-68 schrieb:


> stelle meine Neuanschaffung auch mal hier rein..



Das tut weh.
Die Sattelhöhe, der Lenker, die Griffe der positive Vorbau mit den ganzen Spacern.


----------



## Sigi-68 (14. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die konstruktive Kritik...

Bei einer Grösse von 1.85 und einer Beinlänge von 88 cm ergibt sich nun mal die Sattelhöhe von selbst. Ich ziehe keine Plateaubikeschuhe an, damit ich der Stylepolizei hier gerecht werde.
@ Spacerspezialisten: Konfuzius sagt " Kürzen kann ich immer aber verlängern....????" 

Es handelt sich hier um das erste Setup, was sich aber nicht ändert sind der gekröpfte Lenker und die Ergongriffe, so kann ich wenigstens ohne eingeschlafene Hände fahren.

Gruss


----------



## Optimizer (15. Juli 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> oder gleich einen Hardtail-Lenker montieren


Auch ein Hardtaillenker kann ein Riser sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juli 2009)

aber nicht im Saarland, ähm ich meinte bei Chris 

Sorry, musste aber sein


----------



## Joscha (15. Juli 2009)

sehe ich da sattelstütze mit reduzierhülse?


----------



## chris84 (15. Juli 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch ein Hardtaillenker kann ein Riser sein


Aber nur unter einer der folgenden Bedingungen: 
- Der Rahmen ist für mehr als 100mm Federweg ausgelegt und es steckt auch eine entsprechende Gabel drin
- Das Rad wird überwiegend von einem weiblichen Wesen gefahren 

ich würd sagen da steckt keine Hülse im Sitzrohr... Wenn doch, umgehend entfernen


----------



## Optimizer (15. Juli 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Aber nur unter einer der folgenden Bedingungen:
> - Der Rahmen ist für mehr als 100mm Federweg ausgelegt und es steckt auch eine entsprechende Gabel drin
> - Das Rad wird überwiegend von einem weiblichen Wesen gefahren



Dann müsste das hier gerade so noch durchgehen, oder?
Rahmen und Gabel stimmt... vom Fahrstil her, könnts ne Frau gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## don-guido (15. Juli 2009)

ziemlich behaart die Dame...und dicken Arsch für´s weibliche G´schlecht


----------



## chris84 (15. Juli 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dann müsste das hier gerade so noch durchgehen, oder?
> Rahmen und Gabel stimmt... vom Fahrstil her, könnts ne Frau gewesen sein, oder?



an dem Rad geht der Lenker durch  ausnahmsweise 

und zu dem Fahrstil sag ich besser mal nix, wer weiß ob der Feind nicht vielleicht mitliest


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dann müsste das hier gerade so noch durchgehen, oder?
> Rahmen und Gabel stimmt... vom Fahrstil her, könnts ne Frau gewesen sein, oder?



Das ist ja mal ein geiles Bild!


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (21. Juli 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/418042

da ist der rahmen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Juli 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> aber nicht im Saarland, ähm ich meinte bei Chris
> 
> Sorry, musste aber sein


 
Du musst einfach einige Jahre zurück datieren dann verstehst Du Ihn besser


----------



## Cyclefan (23. Juli 2009)

DAS Bild ist ja wohl seid langer Zeit das Schärfste was hier fahrtechnisch gezeigt wurde. Da sieht man mal, was BW- Rahmen/Fahrer aushalten.
Kannste mit was anderem nicht gegen anstincken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (23. Juli 2009)

Cyclefan schrieb:


> DAS Bild ist ja wohl seid langer Zeit ...


Welches Bild meinst du?


----------



## greg_mtk (24. Juli 2009)

na das bild aus beitrag 946...


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juli 2009)

dann muss ich euch enttäuschen... das ist kein Bergwerk, sondern japanischer Stahl in Polen geschweißt....


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (27. Juli 2009)

ich habe mal dagegengeschnippst das merkt man im direktvergleich zu alu das ist aufjedenfall schonmal carbon mein freund.


----------



## SLichti (28. Juli 2009)

^^

na dann...
kanns ja nur ein Bergwerk sein!
Glückwunsch...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2009)

Mercury SL


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2009)

mein Beileid.

Ich glaub ich verkauf meinen Bergwerk Mercury Rohloff Rahmen.
Ich bekomm in letzter Zeit ja nur noch gebrochene BW-Rahmen zu Gesicht


----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Rahmen wurde ein Jahr gefahren :/


----------



## Plasmaboards (19. Oktober 2009)

Welche Stelle am Rahmen ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2009)

Zwischen Tretlager und Kettenstrebe.


----------



## SLichti (21. Oktober 2009)

1 Jahr??
Garantie...

Schau mal nach der Rahmennummer, ist da ein kleines ´w´ nach der Zahl??

Damit sollte es kein Problem sein.

Ich weiß das hört man immer, aber mich würde mal interessieren wie das passiert ist.. Ich hab das noch nie gesehen am Mercury SL, Kannst Du mal bitte noch zwei/drei Bilder komplett einstellen??

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Onni (17. November 2009)

Meins 
Der letzte in Pforzheim geschweisste Rahmen.


----------



## Da Anhänger (17. November 2009)

warum sind da Blumen drauf???sonst sieht das schön aus..


----------



## Onni (17. November 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> warum sind da Blumen drauf???sonst sieht das schön aus..



Das sind Edelweiß. Was die eingehäkelte Klopapierrolle auf der Hutablage beim Auto, sind die Edelweißaufkleber beim Rad.


----------



## Da Anhänger (17. November 2009)

naja wenns scheen macht..wenn du jetzt tune edelweisz verbaut hättest würd ich darin ja noch ein sinn sehn aber du musst das ja was tolles dran finden..jedem sein geschmack..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2009)

... hier mal mein´s:





... müsste halt mal wieder geputzt werden


----------



## [email protected] (23. November 2009)

Interessant.


----------



## Joscha (25. November 2009)

man sieht so wenig, aber mal ne nette idee!


@bueschi gibts was neues bzgl. deines defekts??


----------



## raffic (25. November 2009)

Endlich noch mal ein BILD!


----------



## FR.Chicken (28. November 2009)

Bin neu dabei hier ist mein Pfadfinder ( Wohl der letzte Orginale)


----------



## valium97 (3. Dezember 2009)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Bin neu dabei hier ist mein Pfadfinder ( Wohl der letzte Orginale)



Hallo Chick,

ist einfach immer widder schee... Nur im Original war noch scheener


----------



## alexholle (23. April 2010)

Damit das hier mal weiter geht hier mal meins:





komplett XTR...


----------



## Profiamateur (21. Mai 2010)




----------



## XC_Freund (21. Mai 2010)

Sieht echt geil aus! Gerade der Lenker an der Gabel, nur ein Stummellenker vom Moped käm optisch noch schärfer.


----------



## Profiamateur (21. Mai 2010)

Kann jemand etwas genaueres zum Baujahr sagen? Bei den Classic Bikes sagte man, daß es so von ca. 2000 käme. Kommt das ungefähr hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (25. Mai 2010)

@profiamateur

Das Teil ist ein ja ein echter Klassiker... Der Rahmen wurde noch ein gutes Stück vor 2000 produziert, denke um ´98. Die nachfolgenden Pulsar-Rahmen hatten kein Fatty-Steuerrohr mehr und das Aufnahmedreick des Dämpfers am Hauptrahmen war nicht nur eine simple 4 mm Aluplatte, sondern war filigran ausgefräst.

Der Aufbau passt zum Baujahr, Super!!

rideOn


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank an Slichti 












Gruß

Fibbs - sogar mal wieder geputzt


----------



## SLichti (2. Juli 2010)

@fibbs... gern geschehen... 

Neues Fahrgefühl mit 17 unnützen Gängen weniger, oder...??

rideOn

PS: Danke das du die Kiste NACH (!!) dem Werkstattaufenthalt geputzt hast...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Juli 2010)

die Ritchey Stütze, die Ritchey Stütze, die Ritchey Stütze,  weg damit 
und dann noch die Flaschenhalterschrauben, die sollten schwarz sein...;-)


----------



## JensXTR (5. Juli 2010)

@Fibbs

schickes Rad, schöne Farbwahl...TOP


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> die Ritchey Stütze, die Ritchey Stütze, die Ritchey Stütze,  weg damit
> und dann noch die Flaschenhalterschrauben, die sollten schwarz sein...;-)



neue Stütze ist unterwegs - Flaschenhalterschrauben bleiben 



JensXTR schrieb:


> @Fibbs
> 
> schickes Rad, schöne Farbwahl...TOP



Dankeschön


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Juli 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> neue Stütze ist unterwegs - Flaschenhalterschrauben bleiben


 
die sind doch wirklich nicht schön, und leicht sind die auch nicht , weg mit, schwarz müssen se sein, schwarz


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> die sind doch wirklich nicht schön, und leicht sind die auch nicht , weg mit, schwarz müssen se sein, schwarz



ist dein Wein schon leer ??? *insider*


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juli 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> die Ritchey Stütze, die Ritchey Stütze, die Ritchey Stütze,  weg damit )



so besser Hr. K aus C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Juli 2010)

jetzt ja, aber ne P6 Carbon wär dann doch noch mal nen Tick schöner, eleganter na ja hätte etwas mehr "look and feel" 

aber für Häschde ganz "pasabel" ;-)

cu 

RK


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Juli 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> aber für Häschde ganz "pasabel" ;-)
> 
> cu
> 
> RK



okay, Umzug steht auch bei mir an


----------



## Optimizer (15. Juli 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> okay, Umzug steht auch bei mir an


schon wieder???


----------



## daif (25. August 2010)

Geputzt, NIE
Geliebt, IMMER

Hab immer noch mein altes treues Mercury
Jetzt mit handgelenkschonenedem Duraflite und Syntace Lockon Griffen









Da ich jetzt keine Tune Hörnchen mehr dran hab und mich die knarzende Sattelstütze (Klemmung) nervt
bin ich am überlegen ne Syntace P6 Carbon hinzuschrauben. Was meint ihr??

Grüße,
daif


----------



## edü (25. August 2010)

Vieleicht auch noch die züge kürzen ?


----------



## Rolf (26. August 2010)

daif schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt keine Tune Hörnchen mehr dran hab und mich die knarzende Sattelstütze (Klemmung) nervt
> bin ich am überlegen ne Syntace P6 Carbon hinzuschrauben. Was meint ihr??



Halte ich für eine gute Idee  Das war mein erster Gedanke (eigentlich der zweite, zuvor dachte ich noch "schicke Kurbel!").

Ich würde die Stütze in 27.2mm mit USE Shim verbauen (ich finde dünne Stützen schicker, ob man den Komfort merkt... wage ich zu bezweifelen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (26. August 2010)

Ja Bremsleitungen kürzen wäre ne Maßnahme, aber da bin ich seit Jahren zu faul zu und hängengeblieben bin ich auch noch nirgends

@rolf
danke! viele (junge) erkennen garnicht, dass die Kurbel was besonderes ist/ damals war.
Ich bekam schon so Sprüche wie "..uuhhh Carbon-Sticker auf der Kurbel " (unausgesprochen: "so ein poser") zu hören.
Ich find sie obergeil, ist neben dem Rahmen mein Lieblingsteil am Bike.

Werde wohl heute ne P6 Carbon kaufen, aber keine 27,2mm.
Das passt m.E. nicht zum dicken Alurahmen. Ist halt Geschmackssache.

grüße,
daif


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. August 2010)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ich würde die Stütze in 27.2mm mit USE Shim verbauen (ich finde dünne Stützen schicker, ob man den Komfort merkt... wage ich zu bezweifelen...)


 
den Komfortgewinn einer 27,2er Stütze im Vergleich zu ner 31,6er spürt man sehr deutlich, zumindest bei einer Alu-Stütze !


----------



## daif (26. August 2010)

Hey Rocki,

alles fit?
Treffen sich ein paar Unionsmitglieder auf der Eurobike?
Ich bin evtl Mittwoch oder Donnerstag da.
Was ist mit fetti?

Ontopic:
Ich hab mir ne Syntace P6 Carbon in 31,6 geholt.
Fotos gibts sobald sie da ist.

grüße,
daif


----------



## Rolf (27. August 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> den Komfortgewinn einer 27,2er Stütze im Vergleich zu ner 31,6er spürt man sehr deutlich, zumindest bei einer Alu-Stütze !



Ich denke das hängt auch massiv vom Federweg ab: Bei 150mm macht die Stütze sicher keinen Unterschied 

Beim Hardtail - vielleicht, aber da sitze ich nicht mehr im Sattel sobald es holprig wird...


----------



## Optimizer (27. August 2010)

daif schrieb:


> Treffen sich ein paar Unionsmitglieder auf der Eurobike?



Bin dieses Jahr leider nicht auf der Eurobike........sondern am Gardasee



Rolf schrieb:


> Ich denke das hängt auch massiv vom Federweg ab: Bei 150mm macht die Stütze sicher keinen Unterschied
> 
> Beim Hardtail - vielleicht, aber da sitze ich nicht mehr im Sattel sobald es holprig wird...



Zeig mir bitte ein Fully mit 27,2er Sattelrohr...
Wir sprechen ja auch vom Hardtail... und da merkt man es m.M. nach massiv. Gerade die klassischen Stahlhardtails haben ja ein Rohr für's 27,2er Maß. An meinem Hardtail hab ich sogar ne 26,8er Stütze. Gerade bei holprigem Gelände bergauf (aber auch eben holprig) merkt man den Flex signifikant. Die Bike hatte glaubich mal nen Test gemacht und bei manchen dünnen Stützen nen "Federweg" zwischen 5 und 20mm gemessen (errechnet!?!)...

@daif: Dein Berkwerk ist echt schön!


----------



## Rolf (27. August 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte ein Fully mit 27,2er Sattelrohr...


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. August 2010)

Angeber


----------



## Rolf (27. August 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Angeber



Habe ich behauptet, dass das meine sind


----------



## SLichti (27. August 2010)

das rotwild hat aber ne dicke stütze... kein 27,2


----------



## Rolf (28. August 2010)

SLichti schrieb:


> das rotwild hat aber ne dicke stütze... kein 27,2



Das ist leider falsch 

Das Rotwild steht in meinem Keller und hat ganz sicher eine 27.2mm Stütze ohne Reduzierhülse (dafür sind alle anderen Rohre ziemlich fett  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. August 2010)

Rolf schrieb:


> Das ist leider falsch
> 
> Das Rotwild steht in meinem Keller und hat ganz sicher eine 27.2mm Stütze ohne Reduzierhülse (dafür sind alle anderen Rohre ziemlich fett  ).



Sattelstützendurchmesser hängt bei manchen Rahmenherstellern auch von der Rahmengröße ab


----------



## Rolf (28. August 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sattelstützendurchmesser hängt bei manchen Rahmenherstellern auch von der Rahmengröße ab



Richtig!

Auf dem Foto sieht man einen M-Rahmen, und der hat 27.2mm (das geübte Auge kann sowas sogar sehen  ).


----------



## SLichti (28. August 2010)

Mein geübtes Auge erkennt da keine 27,2er Stütze.
Ich will ja nicht kleinkariert wirken... Aber kannst Du das nochmal nachmessen??
Das ist doch ein 2007er RFC0.4 in ´Ride´ Ausstattung, oder?? Du hättest mit ziemlicher Sicherheit dann ein recht seltenes Modell. 
Ich habe das Rad bisher nur mit 31,6er Stütze "kennengelernt"...


----------



## Rolf (28. August 2010)

Ich war gerade im Keller. Die orginnale Syntace Stütze hat 27.2mm Durchmesser, und die verbaute Thomson auch. Eine ReduzierHülse konnte ich auch keine finden...

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass bei den kleinen Rahmen 27.2er Stützen verbaut sind und bei den großen 31.6er...

Hier steht zumindest 31.6mm, auch wenn das Foto für mein geübtes Auge nach 27.2mm Stütze aussieht 
http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2007/2007_rfc_04_cross.pdf


----------



## SLichti (29. August 2010)

OK... Wenn Du das sagst... 
Dann halt das Teil in Ehren! Ist mit Sicherheit ein Einzelstück...

Das ungeübte Auge...


----------



## Rolf (30. August 2010)

SLichti schrieb:


> Das ungeübte Auge...


----------



## haural (29. September 2010)

27,2 in allen Größen:


----------



## fuchsbikes (3. Oktober 2010)

Endlich war es soweit!  03.Oktober2010 fertig geworden und erste Fahrt bei traumhaften Wetter genossen.


----------



## SLichti (5. Oktober 2010)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Oktober 2010)

?


----------



## fuchsbikes (7. Oktober 2010)

?


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Oktober 2010)




----------



## snapon (9. Oktober 2010)

$ !


----------



## snapon (17. Oktober 2010)




----------



## snapon (17. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (17. Oktober 2010)

und ich idiot hab das ding verkauft


----------



## snapon (17. Oktober 2010)

und den auch


----------



## raffic (17. Oktober 2010)

Mein Gott hättest du die noch - du wärst reich - müsstest nie wieder arbeiten....


----------



## heini171 (2. November 2010)

Hallo,
falls jemand Interesse hat an einem Faunus FR-Rahmen in Gr.M mit div. Anbauteilen hat, schau er er bitte in den Bikemarkt.





Gruss,
Harry


----------



## SoundVibration (10. November 2010)

Hübsches Bergwerk (schade, nicht meins) in den beiden Filmchen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEUb6RbXz_A"]YouTube        - Mountainbike MTB Altweibersommer Aachen M GoPro Hero.m4v[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hATTF3jcyM4"]YouTube        - Nightride Mountainbike Aachen MTB 720p GOPRO HERO.m4v[/nomedia]
SV


----------



## gomes123 (13. Dezember 2010)

ich wollte mal solcher bike kaufen.


----------



## andi55 (21. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Sigi-68 (21. Dezember 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> und den auch


Diesem Baby geht es wunderbar. Es ist mittlerweile ausgewachsen und läuft schon. Also keine Angst, es hat einen guten neuen Vater bekommen. (DU RABENVATER )


----------



## edü (22. Dezember 2010)

Was macht eigentlich die Planung für das Treffen im Mai ???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Januar 2011)

edü schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich die Planung für das Treffen im Mai ???



ich habe die Nachricht erhalten, das die Hütte wegen Unzulänglichkeiten im Bereich des Brandschutzes geschlossen wurde. Jahrzehnte hat sich keiner daran "gestört". Ich bekomme weitere Info´s dann melde ich mich wieder. Ich hoffe auf eine positive Nachricht. cu RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (23. Januar 2011)

Schade!

Allerdings sehe ich darin keinen Grund, das Treffen ausfallen zu lassen. Es gibt ja genug Alternativen.

Man kann da sicherlich zelten, ansonsten gibt es ja auch einige Pensionen wo man sich notfalls einquartieren kann.

Komme auch gerne schon etwas früher, um bei der Organisation zu helfen!!!

Von solchen Hindernissen sollten wir uns nicht abhalten lassen, oder!?!


----------



## raffic (26. Januar 2011)

Das ist doof!! Die Hütte war der Hammer.
Aber wenn es dann nicht stattfinden sollte (was ich echt schade fänd) verpasse ich auch nichts!!


----------



## valium97 (7. Februar 2011)

raffic schrieb:


> Das ist doof!! Die Hütte war der Hammer.
> Aber wenn es dann nicht stattfinden sollte (was ich echt schade fänd) verpasse ich auch nichts!!



Sack!!! Bloß weil Du Dich lieber am Strand tummelst...


----------



## raffic (7. Februar 2011)

:d


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt wo ich mein gutes altes Bergwerk auf die Höhe der Zeit gebracht habe, dachte ich es wäre eine gute Gelegenheit es hier einzustellen, voilà:





Modifikationen u.a. untere Dämpferanlenkung modifiziert für 200mm Dämfer und flacherern Lenkwinkel, Zugführung am Unterrohr für Hammerschmidt, Zugführung oben durchgebohrt für Reverb-Hydraulikleitung, Sattelrohr gekürzt für optimale Höhe der Reverb. 180mm Federweg vorne und hinten, ca. 17,2 kg.









Viele Grüße
Harald


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. Mai 2011)

Moin, das Schaltwerk ist leider nicht zu  erkennen.Was ist das für eins?
Ansonsten tolles Rad und die Gabel in der gleichen Lackierung wie der Rahmen,macht echt was her.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Mai 2011)

ja Cleaner33, das sind noch "echte" *BERGWERK*´s


----------



## daif (11. Mai 2011)

Jo schönes Bike! Coole Umbauten!
Einzig die Gabel in "Wagenfarbe" ist nicht mein Ding.

@Rocky
Was ist n mit nem Treffen dieses Jahr?
Ich weiß, Hütte geht nimmer, aber irgend was anderes?

Grüße
daif


----------



## Cleaner33 (12. Mai 2011)

Mai wird ja ein wenig eng mit treffen.Zeit hätte ich ab Mitte Juli wieder,natürlich mit meinen Bergwerk.
Gabel kam gestern,heute erste Probefaht und dann mach ich Fotos.Hatte gestern keine Lust mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Mai 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Moin, das Schaltwerk ist leider nicht zu  erkennen.Was ist das für eins?



Das ist ein Saint Schaltwerk (neues Modell) mit extrakurzem Schaltkäfig, das spannt die Kette sehr stark und hat sehr knackige Schaltvorgänge.



daif schrieb:


> Jo schönes Bike! Coole Umbauten!
> Einzig die Gabel in "Wagenfarbe" ist nicht mein Ding.



Die Gabel war in weiß/rot original lackiert, hat nicht wirklich zu braun/beige gepasst. Da hatte der Bikeshop nen Airbrusher an der Hand, und der hat sich ausgetobt. Vorher bin ich immer schwarze Gabeln gefahren (erst Sherman, dann Totem), die 66 gefällt mir sowohl von der Funktion als auch von der Optik am besten.











Viele Grüße
Harald


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2011)

Dein Bike ist wirklich sehr schön, auch die Auswahl der komponenten find ich top!
Kannst du eventuell noch ein Bild von der Zugführung für die HS zeigen? Auf den Bildern ist nicht genau zu erkennen, wie du das gemacht hast....oder sind das diese klebbaren Kabelbinderhalterungen?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## fuchsbikes (12. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

tolles Rad!!!

Ist da eine Hinterradnabe von BEES verbaut?

Danke für die Antwort - vielleicht auch mal ein Bild von der Nabe.

kmf


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Mai 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kannst du eventuell noch ein Bild von der Zugführung für die HS zeigen? Auf den Bildern ist nicht genau zu erkennen, wie du das gemacht hast....oder sind das diese klebbaren Kabelbinderhalterungen?



Ja das sind diese klebbaren Clips, in die man die Leitung einhaken kann. Nicht besonders hübsch, aber funktioniert und hält. Und dieser Bereich ist ja meistens sowieso zugeschlammt  Hier 2 Bilder, habe keine besseren von dem Bereich...






Viele Grüße
Harald


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Mai 2011)

fuchsbikes schrieb:


> Ist da eine Hinterradnabe von BEES verbaut?
> Danke für die Antwort - vielleicht auch mal ein Bild von der Nabe.
> kmf



Das ist ne Acros Dais-y-cutter Nabe, die damals speziell für das Faunus FR hergestellt wurde. Steckachse, extrabreit für symmetrische Einspeichung...

Hier ein Bild:





Viele Grüße
Harald


----------



## fuchsbikes (12. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und das Bild der Nabe - 

Ich habe beim Fahrrad meines Sohnes diese Nabe verbaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (12. Mai 2011)

Schön das Du mit deiner 66-er Gabel zufrieden bist.Meine habe ich heute auch montiert.
Wollte es auch gleich einweihen und habe mir n Platten zugezogen,hinten,Schraubachse,*******!Bin 2 Km weit gekommen


----------



## kumpel01 (23. Mai 2011)

so, hier mal (endlich) meins, mit neuen Pedalen und Zügen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Mai 2011)

schick


----------



## kumpel01 (23. Mai 2011)

Danke!
Hat ein Ex-Bergwerker montiert, Matthias Ball aus Mosbach.


----------



## Leserzuschrift (24. Mai 2011)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen: sehr stylisch !!


----------



## Brägel (25. Mai 2011)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Hat ein Ex-Bergwerker montiert, Matthias Ball aus Mosbach.



Ist ja auch auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen. Am Rosa! Hat Matthias mittlerweile eigentlich auch rosa Haare? 

Viele Grüße von mir, wenn du ihn siehst.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## kumpel01 (25. Mai 2011)

Jo, Grüße richte ich gerne aus.
Muss nochmal hin, da die Schalt-Performance umgekehrt proportional zur coolen Optik ist.
Will sagen, es hakt jetzt gewaltig...

Seine Haare sind aber immer noch blond


----------



## oclvfan (27. Juni 2011)

hallo bergwerker,

hab zu hause ein bergwerk faunus lsd carbon in größe M mit DT-dämpfer liegen. es steht zum verkauf. falls jemand interesse hat oder so jemanden kennt, meldet euch. 
liebe grüße, alex.


----------



## GS5 (31. Juli 2011)

habs endlich geschafft,mein Pulsar rockt wieder


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. August 2011)

ich hab die original Filmrollen (KODAK) bei mir im Keller liegen. Ist nur ne Frage des Preises  

RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oclvfan (7. August 2011)

hallo, verkaufe ein bergwerk faunus lsd carbon. falls jemand interesse hat bitte melden.

http://s05.trixum.de/upload2/5/G/5GtFh8odNY6x131272212122S.jpg
http://s04.trixum.de/upload2/i/O/iOfYCxo8Amqz131272213303S.jpg
http://s03.trixum.de/upload2/b/g/bgSWa0knNjtU131272214542S.jpg

grüßli.


----------



## Brägel (29. August 2011)

Mal wieder Bildchen. Habe das Mercury vor kurzem erworben und etwas gepimt. Kann aber wieder weg. Bin zu alt für ein Hardtail . Aber nur mit einem weinenden Auge, denn es ist eine echte Rakete und macht erstaunlicherweise auch bergab viel mehr Spaß als vermutet. Dennoch, ich bevorzuge es bequemer.


----------



## Dennis.93 (2. September 2011)

Also ich finde bergwerk ja ein echt schönes Rad, nur ein kleines Problem gibt es, die homepage ist noch immer nicht gestaltet. Oder gehe ich ständig auf die falsche Seite? 

Helft mir und lasst mich nicht dumm sterben.

LG

P.s. Die Seite die ich immer besuche: http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/


----------



## Cleaner33 (3. September 2011)

Ich habe die schon angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.Selbst die Mitarbeiter im Frankfurter Bergwerkladen meinten, dasss das mit der Seite eher nichts mehr wird.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. September 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Ich habe die schon angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.Selbst die Mitarbeiter im Frankfurter Bergwerkladen meinten, dasss das mit der Seite eher nichts mehr wird.


----------



## Dennis.93 (8. September 2011)

Hm das finde ich dann nicht so schön villt sollte man sich mal bei Bergwerk überlegen ob man noch Räder verkaufen will.


Weiß jemand eine Internetseite in der man ein paar Bergwerk-Händler findet?


----------



## rastalanda (8. September 2011)

Hallo Dennis,

ein "wirkliches" Bergwerk gibt es nur noch gebraucht, diese wurden mit viel Liebe und Handwerkskunst in Deutschland entwickelt und geschweißt - die aktuellen Bergwerks tragen nur noch den guten Namen, werden in Fernost massengefertigt und in Deutschland über Radsport Beyer vertrieben ... solltest du also Lust auf ein Bike ohne Seele haben, dann schlag zu. Andernfalls kauf dir ein gebrauchtes Bergwerk oder etwas ganz anderes ...

Viel Erfolg, Patrick.


----------



## Brägel (8. September 2011)

rastalanda schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> 
> ein "wirkliches" Bergwerk gibt es nur noch gebraucht, diese wurden mit viel Liebe und Handwerkskunst in Deutschland entwickelt und geschweißt - die aktuellen Bergwerks tragen nur noch den guten Namen, werden in Fernost massengefertigt und in Deutschland über Radsport Beyer vertrieben ... solltest du also Lust auf ein Bike ohne Seele haben, dann schlag zu. Andernfalls kauf dir ein gebrauchtes Bergwerk oder etwas ganz anderes ...
> 
> Viel Erfolg, Patrick.



So ist es. Meins ist echt und zu haben


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. September 2011)

rastalanda schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> 
> ein "wirkliches" Bergwerk gibt es nur noch gebraucht, diese wurden mit viel Liebe und Handwerkskunst in Deutschland entwickelt und geschweißt - die aktuellen Bergwerks tragen nur noch den guten Namen, werden in Fernost massengefertigt und in Deutschland über Radsport Beyer vertrieben ... solltest du also Lust auf ein Bike ohne Seele haben, dann schlag zu. Andernfalls kauf dir ein gebrauchtes Bergwerk oder etwas ganz anderes ...
> 
> Viel Erfolg, Patrick.



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checow (10. September 2011)

Mein Bergwerk Gemini DT

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/2/3/2/1/_/original/P1000745.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/2/3/2/1/_/original/P1000755.JPG


----------



## Brägel (11. September 2011)

checow schrieb:


> Mein Bergwerk Gemini DT
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/2/3/2/1/_/original/P1000745.JPG
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/2/3/2/1/_/original/P1000755.JPG



Sehr eigenwillige Sattelstellung


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. September 2011)

Tja, echte Bergwerks werden hier geschweißt.......Nicolai schweißt noch hier und ein paar wenige andere.
Aber was hat Qualität mit hier schweißen zu tun?Selbst Cannondale schweißt nicht mehr in Amerika.
Seid doch froh, dass Bergwerk überlebt hat und weiterhin Räder baut.


----------



## SLichti (11. September 2011)

überlebt?? Was meinst Du hat genau überlebt außer die Farbe?


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. September 2011)

.....und was hat bei anderen überlebt?
Wohl nur das Design!
Mal ehrlich, Bergwerk und Design?Nicht wirklich, sahen eher aus wie Voitls, besonders der Hinterbau ist grottig!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. September 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Tja, echte Bergwerks werden hier geschweißt.......Nicolai schweißt noch hier und ein paar wenige andere.
> Aber was hat Qualität mit hier schweißen zu tun?Selbst Cannondale schweißt nicht mehr in Amerika.
> Seid doch froh, dass Bergwerk überlebt hat und weiterhin Räder baut.



wer hat überlebt ? Hallo ? das Label, der Brand, das Decore ? Hallo ? 

nix aber auch gar nichts hat überlebt.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (11. September 2011)

Richtig NIX hat überlebt!
Taiwan schweißt besser und billiger!
Wen interessiert das Decor usw. man muß mit der Zeit gehen!
Egal, das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal, siehe mein Seth.Kein Bergwerk mehr blablabla.
Es fährt trotzdem (richtig gut)!!


----------



## SLichti (11. September 2011)

Taiwan schweißt hundertmal besser als D, das ist richtig! Ist auch wesentlich billiger, genau! Bestreitet niemand...
Und trotzdem hat nichts überlebt... Was Du ja aber davor behauptet hast. Schön das Du es jetzt doch revidierst.. 

Aber den Vergleich mit Voitl mußt Du doch jetzt mal genauer erläutern?!


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. September 2011)

Kann man nicht einfach akzeptieren, dass es Bergwerk noch gibt(PUNKT)Fertig.
Voitl?Grottiges Design,der Hinterbau sieht mir nach Voitl aus.Ich find grad keins, war aber ein M....


----------



## valium97 (12. September 2011)

Wir reden hier, glaube ich, von zwei unterschiedlichen Dingen:

Bergwerk HAT überlebt und das wird auch von allen akzeptiert. 
Allerdings hat NUR der Name überlebt, dass ehemals Einzigartige an Bergwerk, gibt es nicht mehr. So ist Bergwerk nicht mehr MADE IN GERMANY, Leute die das Bergwerk Team ausgemacht haben sind nicht mehr an Bord. Damit ist die Seele der Marke dahin, das wofür sich wildfremde Menschen einmal im Jahr getroffen und gemeinsam etwas unternommen haben.

Jetzt lebt Bergwerk als übernommener Kult (mit Kultpreisen ) als Großserienprodukt in den Händen von Großhändlern weiter. Vielleicht gut, vielleicht sogar qualitativ besser (das kann ich schlicht nicht beurteilen!) aber eben ohne Herz und Seele. Ohne ein Team im Hintergrund, dass vielleicht auch Fehler macht, aber stattdessen für seinen Traum lebt und arbeitet. 

Und genau DAS kann ich an jeder Ecke in jeder Qualität und Ausprägung bekommen, dafür muss ich mir kein Bergwerk kaufen. 

Und dass ist wohl das, was andere hier, in weniger Worten , zum Audruck bringen wollten!!! 

Alles klar soweit???


----------



## Optimizer (12. September 2011)

valium97 schrieb:


> Alles klar soweit???



Ich habs so und nicht anders verstanden!


----------



## Cleaner33 (12. September 2011)

Ok, so kann man es auch sehen, habt ja recht!
Das heißt ja, das mein Seth noch vom alten Bergwerk zusammengebaut wurde, oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## rastalanda (12. September 2011)

valium97 schrieb:


> Alles klar soweit??? :




... auch bei mir alles klar ... und ich fand deine "etwas umfangreichere" erklärung auch passend ...

... mensch, cleaner - wenn dir im wesentlichen der name bzw. die marke wichtig ist, dann freu dich doch ein "bergwerk" zu fahren ... ich wiederum freue mich, dass mein original-mercury noch eine seele hat und in süddeutschland handgeschweißt ist und der taiwanese freut sich, dass er besser, schöner, billiger und toller schweißen kann, als kanadier, ami´s und deutsche zusammen ...

... demnach eine win - win - win - situation und kein grund das hinterbau-design alter bergwerk´s zu diskreditieren ...

... die teils emotionalen reaktionen der (original) bergwerk-rider zeigen, dass die marke und die bikes einem ganz schön ans herz gewachsen sind und der verlust v.a. für die entwickelnden und schweißenden jungs (Rocky und SLichti) sehr tiefgehend ist ... diese waren (mit anderen) halt die seele der marke ...

... der einkaufsmanager eines bike-grossisten mag auch an der marke hängen, wird aber nie eine so tiefe verbundenheit spüren, wie die beiden eben genannten ...

patrick


----------



## Cleaner33 (12. September 2011)

Kann ich alles verstehen,kein Problem!
Ich fahre zufällig ein Bergwerk!Ich wollte eigentlich ein Lambda kaufen, kam aber an dem Laden vorbau und konnte nicht wiederstehen!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. September 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Ok, so kann man es auch sehen, habt ja recht!
> Das heißt ja, das mein Seth noch vom alten Bergwerk zusammengebaut wurde, oder täusch ich mich?


 
...ich klär dann mal auf. Das "SETH", genau das was Cleaner jetzt fährt , war das letzte Projekt von uns in Zusammenarbeit mit dem damaligen neuen Geschäftsführer. Ich bin mir sicher wir waren damals mit der Entwicklung des SETH auf einem guten Weg der Marke wieder neues Leben einzuhauchen, und wie ich finde damit auch dem neuen Trend im AM Bereich gerecht zu werden.......An Ideen und Marktkenntnis hat es uns nicht gefehlt. Die weitere Geschichte ist ja allen soweit bekannt. 
viele Grüße aus dem (T)Wald 
RK

hätte ich fast vergessen. Geschweißt wurde der Rahmen damals nicht mehr in Pforheim sonder in Schalksmühle.


----------



## Cleaner33 (13. September 2011)

Danke für die Infos Rocky.
Ja das Seth ist ein richtig geiles Teil,sehr schade, dass das Projekt nicht weiter verfolgt wurde.
Leider ist es momentan wenig im Einsatz, aber so schone ich dieses gute Stück ja auch.
Persönliche Frage:Was hattest Du bei Bergwerk zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (14. September 2011)

Brägel schrieb:


> So ist es. Meins ist echt und zu haben




aha auf einmal

was für ein faunus hast du gggg


endurance?? in L


----------



## mokka_ (14. September 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ...ich klär dann mal auf. Das "SETH", genau das was Cleaner jetzt fährt , war das letzte Projekt von uns in Zusammenarbeit mit dem damaligen neuen Geschäftsführer. Ich bin mir sicher wir waren damals mit der Entwicklung des SETH auf einem guten Weg der Marke wieder neues Leben einzuhauchen, und wie ich finde damit auch dem neuen Trend im AM Bereich gerecht zu werden.......An Ideen und Marktkenntnis hat es uns nicht gefehlt. Die weitere Geschichte ist ja allen soweit bekannt.
> viele Grüße aus dem (T)Wald
> RK
> 
> hätte ich fast vergessen. Geschweißt wurde der Rahmen damals nicht mehr in Pforheim sonder in Schalksmühle.



jep so sehen auch die nähte aus 

leider. aber vom grund gedanken her ist es ja fast ein Liteville 601


----------



## Brägel (15. September 2011)

mokka_ schrieb:


> aha auf einmal
> 
> was für ein faunus hast du gggg
> 
> ...



du schon wieder  zum Verkauf stand mein Mercury SL und das ist schon wieder weg. Das Faunus behalte ich noch. Vielleicht aber auch nur bis zum Frühjahr. Ist übrigens in L, schwarz/beige matt und customized aufgebaut - also nix Standard Endurance 

Da dies ja eigentlich ein Foto-Thread ist, werde ich die aktuelle Version bei Gelegenheit mal putzen, fotografieren und posten.


----------



## mokka_ (18. September 2011)

bilder rein. bin gespannt.


----------



## lowbiker (20. September 2011)

Hier ein Bild von meinem geliebten Gamuza. Gabeldekor an den Rahmen angepasst.


----------



## Cleaner33 (20. September 2011)

Haste aber n schickes Bergwerk. Heißes Eisen!!


----------



## lowbiker (20. September 2011)

Hier noch zwei Details:


----------



## Cleaner33 (21. September 2011)

Die Aufkleber gefallen mir ganz besonders. Nur ein kleines Detail aber es sieht gut aus!


----------



## snapon (25. September 2011)

sieht echt geil aus das gamuza !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. September 2011)

snapon schrieb:


> sieht echt geil aus das gamuza !!


 
was so richtig geil aussieht zeig ich dir demnächst.......


----------



## mokka_ (30. Oktober 2011)

Brägel schrieb:


> du schon wieder  zum Verkauf stand mein Mercury SL und das ist schon wieder weg. Das Faunus behalte ich noch. Vielleicht aber auch nur bis zum Frühjahr. Ist übrigens in L, schwarz/beige matt und customized aufgebaut - also nix Standard Endurance
> 
> Da dies ja eigentlich ein Foto-Thread ist, werde ich die aktuelle Version bei Gelegenheit mal putzen, fotografieren und posten.



und wo bleiben jetzt die versprochenen bilder??


----------



## Gran Reserva (31. Oktober 2011)

mokka_ schrieb:


> und wo bleiben jetzt die versprochenen bilder??



Oh, hatte ich schon wieder ganz vergessen. Kommen die Tage


----------



## mokka_ (3. November 2011)

bin schon mal gespannt auf deinen hobel


----------



## Brägel (5. November 2011)

mokka_ schrieb:


> bin schon mal gespannt auf deinen hobel



Ist nicht so spannend. Eher 0815 und schon ziemlich alt. Außerdem nicht geputzt . Bild siehe Album.


----------



## IchWars (31. Dezember 2011)

Interessantes Moonraker von bergwerk designt,oder von Trek abgeschaut? Sieht doch verdächtig nach Y rahmen aus und der war doch schon ein paar Tage vorher aufm Markt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/CARBON-MTB-F...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item45ff985a83


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IchWars (1. Januar 2012)

Hmmmm......die Räder von Bergwerk sehen doch ganz schick aus. Schade ist eigentlich nur, dass die alle zu wenig Federweg haben und die Interneteite lächerlich ist.Also eher garnicht vorhanden,toller Neuanfang!!
Der Cleaner hat mir geschrieben, dass seine Gabel noch im Service ist und er eh mitm Nicolai liebäugelt, mal schaun.


----------



## SLichti (1. Januar 2012)

@ich wars...
Alle Räder die Du hier in der Galerie siehst sind ja die "alten".
Das Moonraker in ebay ist zum Beispiel in der Zeit von 1998-2001 gebaut worden, also quasi ein Oldtimer... Das erklärt dann auch den Federweg!

Von den neuen Rädern findest Du hier nichts, weil es sie nie gab, oder auch noch nicht gibt. Im Moment nur diverse Hardtails und Rennräder.... 

Auf der Messe standen zwei Fullys am Stand, hab hier mal Bilder mit der Handycam gemacht.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Januar 2012)

SLichti schrieb:


> @ich wars...
> Alle Räder die Du hier in der Galerie siehst sind ja die "alten".


 sprich, die "echten" !


----------



## IchWars (2. Januar 2012)

Leider sehen die nicht nach mehr Federweg aus,schön aber zu wenig.
@SLichti....Das ist doch auch die Zeit in der der das Y gerade noch gebaut wurde.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Januar 2012)

IchWars schrieb:


> Leider sehen die nicht nach mehr Federweg aus,schön aber zu wenig.


also wenn ich richtig "sehe" meine ich ca. 140mm zu erkennen....


----------



## IchWars (12. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein schickes Bergwerk in Gelb:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bergwerk-Pulsar-XT-27-Gang-26-Zoll-/160713832534?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item256b4a7856


----------



## bergzwerk (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
an alle die sich noch für ältere Bergwerk Bikes interessieren. Ich würde evtl. mein geliebtes Faunus LSD Carbon (2004) an einen würdigen Liebhaber verkaufen. Als Rahmen-Kit oder auch gleich so wie´s noch da steht. Ist komplett XT Dualcontrol also incl. Bremsen (Klötze neu) ausgestattet (2005-er Jahrgang). Manitou Black 100/120 Federweg, Dt-Swiss Dämpfer, Lenker Syntace Vector, Vorbau Syntace, Sattel Fizik, Felgen Mavic, Reifen Nobby Nics mit ordentlich Profil noch drauf. 2. Lagerkit für Hinterbau-Schwinge gebe ich auch noch mit, habe ich mir mal auf Reserve zugelegt. Die Lager (alle) sind aber noch gut/haben kein Spiel. Kette/Kasette müßte auf jeden Fall mal neu gemacht werden. Kettenblätter vorne dürften noch passen zumal ich das mittlere erst gewechselt hab, ist aber kein XT sondern "nur" ein Deore-Blatt. Neue Griffe. Hat natürlich auch Paar Gebrauchsspuren, hauptsächlich am Hinterbau (Chainsuck), und auch andere Lackabplatzer. Am Sattelrohrende ist der Lack eingerissen, ist aber schon sehr lange, seit ca. 2007 so, und hat sich auch seit dem nix mehr verändert. Bild ist in meinem Profil ersichtlich, wer aber mehr will, sollte sich mal melden.  Preis hab ich keine Vorstellung, bin für Angebote. Aber verschenken will ich´s auf keinen Fall.
Verkauf eig. nur wegen Umsteig auf Enduro/Allmountain. Fahr´s einfach nur noch sehr, sehr selten
Größe ist übrigens ne M von ca. 170-183. Ich hab 1,79 m und mir passt es gut.
Steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf!!!
Grüße berg(z)werk


----------



## Freeagain (18. Februar 2012)

Nach längerer Zeit mal bei Euch Bergwerkern reingeschaut, nachdem ich über mein altes, sondergefertigtes und verstaubtes Mercury im Keller gestolpert bin. 

Begeisterung sieht anders aus!! Die Oldtimer werden hier auffälligerweise häufig angeboten und verkauft. Dem Kultnamen wird noch Ehre erwiesen, der Rest wird mit Wehmut zu Grabe getragen. Die Zukunft ist wohl geistig besiegelt. Seit Lutz (rechtzeitig) die Seite gewechselt hat, ist nichts mehr wie es war. 
Trotz allem, ich behalte mein silber-orangenes Bike mit den tollen Schweissnähten von damals. Der frühere Stolz wird nicht verblassen. Ich muss immer an die Werbung der noblen Armbanduhren denken: man vermacht sie seinen Nachkommen, damit die Zeit nie stehenbleibt!


----------



## IchWars (23. Februar 2012)

Ja der Spruch gefällt mir! Sei so gut und mach doch mal n schickes Foto deines Bergwerks.


----------



## valium97 (28. Februar 2012)

Freeagain schrieb:


> Trotz allem, ich behalte mein silber-orangenes Bike mit den tollen Schweissnähten von damals. Der frühere Stolz wird nicht verblassen. Ich muss immer an die Werbung der noblen Armbanduhren denken: man vermacht sie seinen Nachkommen, damit die Zeit nie stehenbleibt!



Genau so werde ich es mit meinem Faunus auch halten!!! 

Und sollte der Rahmen irgendwann den Geist aufgeben dann kommt er in einem Rahmen an die Wand!

SO!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR.Chicken (28. Februar 2012)

valium97 schrieb:


> Genau so werde ich es mit meinem Faunus auch halten!!!
> 
> Und sollte der Rahmen irgendwann den Geist aufgeben dann kommt er in einem Rahmen an die Wand!
> 
> SO!!!



Und ich fahre mein Pfadfinder  noch immer. Sollte er den Geist aufgenen   bleibt er da und bekommt das Gnadenbrot


----------



## Freeagain (3. März 2012)

Wie gewünscht ein Bildchen, allerdings auf die Schnelle mit Handy im Keller geknipst. Die guten Teile, wie z.B. Tune Kurbeln, Lenker und Vorbau sind zwischenzeitlich einer "sinnvollen" Verwertung zugeführt worden, sprich an anderen Rädern in Gebrauch. Früheres Gewicht ca. 9,8 kg, heutiges ca. 10,3 kg (grösste RH!).


----------



## IchWars (9. März 2012)

Nach langen Überredungskünsten werde ich eventuell das Seth vom Cleaner übernehmen. Für den Preis den er für den Rahmen gezahlt hat. Finde ich garnicht so schlecht das gute Stück


----------



## raffic (10. März 2012)

ach watt - der cleaner will den rahmen abgeben!!!!!! wow!!!! aber warum willst du den haben? verstehe ich nicht


----------



## IchWars (11. März 2012)

Für das Geld bekomme ich nirgends etwas vergleichbares. Das Rad ist absolut neuwertig, mit ner Joplin ausgerüstet, die Gabel war beim Service.....was will ich mehr.Mir ist doch egal was drauf steht, ob Bergwerk oder was anderes,es muß einfach nur Spass machen das Rad zu fahren.
Er hat mir geschrieben, das er sich ein Nicolai zugelegt hat, seine Sache!


----------



## herminator8899 (18. März 2012)

Hallo Bergwerk Freunde,
ich hab mir einen Kurare Ramen in S ersteigert und möchte den jetzt als Zweitrad aufbauen. Es soll aber in dem sin kein MTB werden sondern eher ein "Speedbike". Fürs Grobe hab ich noch ein Rotwild.

Da ich somit keine MTB Kurbel verwenden möchte meine Frage.
Was kann ich montieren? Sollte kein Shimano sein da der "Rest" auch ohne Shimano Teile ist.

Aktuellen Teile

Bergwerk Kurare S
DT Swiss Dämpfer SSD 190L, 165mm
SRAM X0 Schaltwerk plus GripShifter - 3-/9-fach
Votec Gabel letzte Baureihe 140mm
Syntace VRO Eco GrößeS (55-105 mm) mit ecolite Lenker 12° 630mm
Sinergy Carbon Disk Felgen

Bremsen - Hope M4 Stalflex (geplant - wegen geilem Design )

Oder doch besser eine AVID? - leichter aber nicht so schön...


Ich würde mich über Infos sehr freuen.

Gruß
herminator8899


----------



## SLichti (19. März 2012)

Votecgabel: Der Rahmen ist NICHT für eine Doppelbrücke ausgelegt!
Bremsen: Hinten nur bis 160 mm
Dämpfer: Warum ein 165 mm?? Bitte mal überprüfen, ob andere, dazu passende Anbaubleche vorne montiert sind, oder Dämpfer nochmal nachmessen. Sollte eig. 190 mm verbaut sein.
Rahmen: Am Unterrohr auf der Oberseite alle Schweißnähte nach Rissen kontrollieren. Der Rahmen war seinerzeit von einer Rückrufaktion betroffen (Die Probleme hatten allerdings zum großteil die M und L Rahmen)


----------



## herminator8899 (19. März 2012)

Hi SLichti,



> Der Rahmen ist NICHT für eine Doppelbrücke ausgelegt!


Soll heissen? - Geometie Veränderung? - Stabilität? - Wie gesagt wird ein Streetracer kein MTB.



> Bremsen: Hinten nur bis 160 mm


Sollte reichen, aber es gibt doch Abstandshalter, dann "passts". Oder reden wir hier wieder über Materialbelastungen?



> Dämpfer: Warum ein 165 mm?? Bitte mal überprüfen, ob andere, dazu passende Anbaubleche vorne montiert sind, oder Dämpfer nochmal nachmessen. Sollte eig. 190 mm verbaut sein.



Tja dann sind die Prospekte von Bergwerk Sche..... Dort stand SID 165
Ein Dämpfer war nicht beim Rahmen vorhanden.



> Rahmen: Am Unterrohr auf der Oberseite alle Schweißnähte nach Rissen kontrollieren. Der Rahmen war seinerzeit von einer Rückrufaktion betroffen (Die Probleme hatten allerdings zum großteil die M und L Rahmen)



Rahmen kam von einem Händler uns ist OK - Sichtprüfung. Röntgen kann ich nicht. Aber wie gesagt das Rad wird "Artfremd" aufgebaut.

In dem Zusammenhang, Kann ich eine ATB / Rennrad Kurbel verbauen?
2 Kettanblätter 52/38. Reicht der Platz / Kettenlinie auf 9 fach hinten?

Gruß
herminator8899


----------



## haural (29. März 2012)

Eigentlich gute Teilewahl, aber recht wuchtig für ein Speedbike.

Die M4 ist wirklich ein feines Teil, sowohl optisch als auch funktionell. Fahre sie an meinem Moment. Aber für ein raceorientiertes Bike, u dann auch noch mit Stahlflex? Würde vielleicht eher auf eine (gebrauchte) Mono Mini zurückgreifen. 

Auch die Gabelwahl würde ich überdenken und was schlankeres mit Einfachbrücke nehmen.

Wenns Syntace sein soll würde ich persönlich eher ein F99/F139 und passenden Flat oder Riser nehmen. 

Aber das ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IchWars (30. März 2012)

Hallo!
Nachdem ich das Seth abgeholt habe und ein paar Runden gedreht habe, muß ich sagen, dass ich recht zufrieden bin. Fährt sich fantastisch!
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich recht entäuscht bin über die Verarbeitung. Schweißnähte sind sehr grob und sehen nicht unbedingt "professionell" aus. Das können andere Hersteller in der Preiskategorie besser. Ein wenig seltsam finde ich auch, dass die Steckachse hinten für 135 mm ausgelegt sein soll. Ich habe allerdings 136 mm gemessen. Schon komisch. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Whiteeagle (12. April 2012)

Mein geliebtes Bergwerk hats am Sonntag "zerbröselt". Absolut nichts Wildes, nur ein abgesenkter Bordstein - Straßenübergang. Mit ca. 20km/h auf die Straße gefahren und dann habe ich Mich wiedergefunden liegend auf der Straße, nen Mann stand neben Mir und fragte ob ich aufstehen könnte. 

Fazit: Schürfwunden, oberhalb der Niere nen netten Blauen Fleck, Prellungen und Gesichtsverletzungen.

Schade um mein geliebtes Pulsar. 4 Jahre hatte ich Spaß damit.


----------



## mokka_ (13. April 2012)

wow sieht ja verdammt böse aus

zum glück lief es für dich noch einigermasen glimpflich ab.


----------



## Badbone (16. April 2012)

Anbei noch mein Bergwerk Mercury. Obwohl ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben steht, dass bei den neuen Bergwerk Höbel die Seele / Liebe fehlt habe ich mir ein solches Teil Produkt gekauft.

Schlussendlich bekommt jedes Bike eine Seele mit dem Besitzer (meine Meinung). In meinem Fall baute ich mein Stuhl von Grund auf selber zusammen. Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal, dass es anscheinend nicht mehr das ursprüngliche Kultobjekt darstellt wie früher. Ich bin vollstens zufrieden...


----------



## valium97 (16. April 2012)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> Mein geliebtes Bergwerk hats am Sonntag "zerbröselt". Absolut nichts Wildes, nur ein abgesenkter Bordstein - Straßenübergang. Mit ca. 20km/h auf die Straße gefahren und dann habe ich Mich wiedergefunden liegend auf der Straße, nen Mann stand neben Mir und fragte ob ich aufstehen könnte.
> 
> Fazit: Schürfwunden, oberhalb der Niere nen netten Blauen Fleck, Prellungen und Gesichtsverletzungen.
> 
> Schade um mein geliebtes Pulsar. 4 Jahre hatte ich Spaß damit.



Hoppla, DAS macht mir ja tatsächlich Angst... Hoffe, dass mir das beim artgerechten  Einsatz meines Faunus erspart bleibt... Wenn ich ja bloss mal einen FR oder Pfadfinder- Rahmen in L fände...

Wünsch Dir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## grandmaster (2. Mai 2012)

Frühjahrsputz....oder ich brauche Platz...
jemand interesse an einem neuwertigen Faunus FR....(der Laubfrosch)beste ausstattung--gell,herr lichtner)gefahren vielleicht 500 km..grösse l....
das rad hängt bei mir an der wand..aber eigentlcih sollte es im bikepark oder sonst wo gefahren werden....gewicht 16 kilo..preiswunsch..um die 2000,--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (6. Mai 2012)

kannst du mal ein paar bilder zeigen?


----------



## grandmaster (7. Mai 2012)

hier zwei bilder vom faunus fr


----------



## Poemmaus (9. Mai 2012)

Brägel schrieb:


> die uralte Kurbel würde ich ersetzen, die sieht ja nicht so prickelnd aus. Außerdem gehört die eh mal ausgebaut, sonst kriegst du die irgendwann gar nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen, sonst passabel
> 
> gruß
> brägel



Also ich finde die alte XT Kurbel sachlich prima, passt schön zum älteren Rahmen. Im Gegenteil finde ich die neue XT Schaltung am Rad nicht so schön...Gabelkrone schwarz lackieren!!!

Grüßle


----------



## Liwi (13. Mai 2012)

Whiteeagle schrieb:


> Mein geliebtes Bergwerk hats am Sonntag "zerbröselt". Absolut nichts Wildes, nur ein abgesenkter Bordstein - Straßenübergang. Mit ca. 20km/h auf die Straße gefahren und dann habe ich Mich wiedergefunden liegend auf der Straße, nen Mann stand neben Mir und fragte ob ich aufstehen könnte.
> 
> Fazit: Schürfwunden, oberhalb der Niere nen netten Blauen Fleck, Prellungen und Gesichtsverletzungen.
> 
> Schade um mein geliebtes Pulsar. 4 Jahre hatte ich Spaß damit.




WOW!
Sieht wohl nach Materialermüdung aus................was bin ich froh , dass ich meines damals gegen ein Gemini getauscht habe............*schweisswegwisch*


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Mai 2012)

grandmaster schrieb:


> hier zwei bilder vom faunus fr



Hi grandmaster,

John Deere Edition ?   Kerl das waren noch Zeiten.........alles war "anders" und wer es nicht glaubt, hat es nicht erlebt.


----------



## Metrum (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Habe mir nen ewigen Wunsch erfüllt und nen Faunusrahmen geschossen.
Leider ist die Dämpferwippe jedoch geschweißt, und zwar schlecht, so dass ich jetzt ne "neue" brauche. Wo kann ich die bekommen oder muss ich mir da eine anfertigen lassen?
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ails/MB_0903_Bergwerk_Fotos_2.jpg.2563944.jpg

Grüße....


----------



## grandmaster (22. Mai 2012)

ja rocklandbiker....du hast recht...aber jede zeit ist schön..und da das fahrrad so schön grün ist,hat der john-deere-aufkleber super gepasst.es hängt halt nur noch bei mir an der wand....es würde mich freuen,wenn es seinem zweck entsprechend bewegt werden würde....es ist bisher wirklich das beste,was ich unter dem hintern hatte...


----------



## valium97 (22. Mai 2012)

IchWars schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Nachdem ich das Seth abgeholt habe und ein paar Runden gedreht habe, muß ich sagen, dass ich recht zufrieden bin. Fährt sich fantastisch!
> Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich recht entäuscht bin über die Verarbeitung. Schweißnähte sind sehr grob und sehen nicht unbedingt "professionell" aus. Das können andere Hersteller in der Preiskategorie besser. Ein wenig seltsam finde ich auch, dass die Steckachse hinten für 135 mm ausgelegt sein soll. Ich habe allerdings 136 mm gemessen. Schon komisch. Bilder folgen.



Scheinbar nicht fantastisch genug, um es zu behalten!?!?!?! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bergwerk-Set...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4d0154a250


----------



## IchWars (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Darum gehts weniger, hier habe ich kaum die Möglichkeit ein Rad mit diesem Federweg auszufahren. Hört sich komisch an ist aber so. Klar ist es schade um das gute Stück und ich habe lange überlegt, bin aber zu dem Entschluß gekommen, mir ein 29-er zuzulegen das zwar genügend Federweg hat aber auch auf längeren Strecken fahrtauglich ist. Mit hier meine ich am Rhein. Bikepark Boppard ist zwar in der Nähe aber da jedesmal hinzufahren ist auch nervig.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Mai 2012)

das wär ja was für mich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IchWars (28. Mai 2012)

Warste noch nicht da? Gut gebauter Park im Wald. Macht Spass und die Fahrt mit dem Lift ist zwar lang aber der Ausblick entschädigt für alles.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Mai 2012)

IchWars schrieb:


> Warste noch nicht da? Gut gebauter Park im Wald. Macht Spass und die Fahrt mit dem Lift ist zwar lang aber der Ausblick entschädigt für alles.


 
ich hatte das Rad gemeint...


----------



## IchWars (29. Mai 2012)

Ach sooo....wenn Interesse besteht, lass mal verhandeln!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Mai 2012)

nein Danke !


----------



## Brägel (5. Juni 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe mir nen ewigen Wunsch erfüllt und nen Faunusrahmen geschossen.
> Leider ist die Dämpferwippe jedoch geschweißt, und zwar schlecht, so dass ich jetzt ne "neue" brauche. Wo kann ich die bekommen oder muss ich mir da eine anfertigen lassen?
> ...



hab ich grad auf ebay gesehen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bergwerk-Fau...ahrradteile&hash=item4d019cdd9f#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2012)

Oh! Danke! Die Wippe ist zwar ne andere, sollte ja aber trotzdem passen.
Aber 50 Euro Versand!!!! Der muss sich nicht wundern wenn keiner bietet.
Werde ihn mal anschreiben was da am Versand noch geht oder er soll dann nur die Wippe senden, was ich aber auch nicht ganz übers Herz bringen würde wenn der Rest im Müll landen würde. 

Grüße...


----------



## Brägel (5. Juni 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oh! Danke! Die Wippe ist zwar ne andere, sollte ja aber trotzdem passen.
> Aber 50 Euro Versand!!!! Der muss sich nicht wundern wenn keiner bietet.
> Werde ihn mal anschreiben was da am Versand noch geht oder er soll dann nur die Wippe senden, was ich aber auch nicht ganz übers Herz bringen würde wenn der Rest im Müll landen würde.
> 
> Grüße...



Die Wippe passt, habe auch mal von der alten auf die neue gewechselt. ich habe die alte auch noch - als Ersatzteil . Aber eigentlich liegt die nur rum.


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2012)

Dann verkauf sie mir doch!!!


----------



## Brägel (5. Juni 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann verkauf sie mir doch!!!



Okay, hast ne PN. Wolen mal den Thraed hier nicht missbrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bergwerkfreunde, auch ich brauche Platz und muss mich demnächst von diesem guten Stück trennen, vielleicht hat jemand Interesse an diesem schönen Faunus FR-Rahmenset, dann bitte PN (ich hatte es hier früher mal vorgestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8295430&postcount=1032) ist übrigens Größe "M" und ein echtes Einzelstück...


----------



## Nr5 (13. Juli 2012)

Hat hier wer die originalen Daten des 1999'er "Bergwerk Pulsar XT"?


----------



## SLichti (15. Juli 2012)

^^ was meinst Du mit "Daten"? Geometrie oder Spezifikation??


----------



## AC-Axel (15. August 2012)

Hi!

Gerne zeige ich Euch die "Evolution" meines Mercury SL von 2005 bis 2012...


----------



## Bridgeguard (21. August 2012)

Ach verdammt.
Beim örtlichen Bikedealer stehen paar Bergwerks rum und keines in meiner Größe :-(
Dann schau ich hier rein und will wieder eines.
Ich will den, der 2005 mein mercury geklaut hat teeren und federn!


----------



## Liwi (17. Oktober 2012)

Na, Original Bergwerg Pulsar von 99............hießen die da nicht noch Kraftwerk und hatten ne Headshock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Jekyll (17. November 2012)

Hallo,

kennt hier jemand das Sattelstützenmaß vom Bergwerk Moonraker? Ich hab eine 31,6mm ausprobiert, meine aber, die hat noch ein bisschen Spiel.
Kann das ggf. 31,8mm sein, also ein Maß, dass es heute kaum noch gibt?

Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer und hat einer eine gute Empfehlung (Fox RP2, Monarch, DT Swiss...)?

Gruß Doc Jekyll


----------



## XPowdersurfer (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute zeig euch mal mein Pfadfinder 
Gruß 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1264877
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1264876
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1264878


----------



## Cyclefan (7. Dezember 2012)

Bridgeguard schrieb:


> Ach verdammt.
> Beim örtlichen Bikedealer stehen paar Bergwerks rum und keines in meiner Größe :-(
> Dann schau ich hier rein und will wieder eines.
> Ich will den, der 2005 mein mercury geklaut hat teeren und federn!



Hat der vielleicht noch ein Faunus in "S", bestenfalls noch ein WILD ??


----------



## siggi.k. (21. Dezember 2012)

Doc Jekyll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt hier jemand das Sattelstützenmaß vom Bergwerk Moonraker? Ich hab eine 31,6mm ausprobiert, meine aber, die hat noch ein bisschen Spiel.
> Kann das ggf. 31,8mm sein, also ein Maß, dass es heute kaum noch gibt?
> ...



Also ich besitze ein Moonraker nun seit über 10 Jahre, normalerweise behalte ich meine Räder zwischen 3-5 Jahre aber beim Moonraker scheint es wohl nicht so zu sein (spricht für das Rad) Die Sattelstütze liegt klar bei 31,6mm!  An meinem Moonraker ist der Rahmen sowie die DT Swiss Naben das Einzige was noch im Originalzustand ist. Als Dämpfer habe ich einen Manitou Swinger. Der Dämpfer ist im Vergleich zum alten damals vorhandenen RS Dämpfer um Lichtjahre besser. Kein Wippe und super Ansprechverhalten. Ein ganz anderes Bike wie vor 10 Jahren.  Zur Probe hatte ich auch mal einen DT Swiss verbaut, ich finde der passt vom Ansprechverhalten nicht zum Moonraker. 
Gruß


----------



## Doc Jekyll (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo siggi.k,

danke erst mal für die Antwort. Ich hab das Moonraker gebraucht, aber im guten Zustand gekauft und will es nun neu aufbauen. Als Dämpfer habe ich gerade einen Fox RP2 drin, der ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Beim Rest der Ausstattung ist noch alles offen. Gerade bei der Gabel bin ich noch unsicher. Verbaut ist aktuell eine RS Sektor mit 100-140mm. Die 140mm aber gehen gar nicht und ich denke, optimal sind zwischen 100 und 120mm. Ich überlegen aktuell, auf eine Magura umzurüsten, finde den Gedanken ganz gut einen Rahmen aus D mit einer Gabel aus D zu kombinieren.
Was hast Du denn so prinzipiell für Erfahrungen mit dem Bike bzgl. Steifigkeit, Haltbarkeit,...?

Gruß


----------



## siggi.k. (11. Januar 2013)

Also dein Dämpfer ist soweit ok. Würde da  keinen anderen einbauen. Als Gabel habe ich die RS Reba  90-115 mm.  Alles was über 120  mm geht ist zu viel.  Bezüglich Haltbarkeit Rahmen kann ich nur Gutes berichten. Der Rahmen, die beiden DT Swiss Naben sowie die XT Kurbel (ohne Kettenblätter) sind im Originalzustand. Die anderen Parts wurden alle schon mindestens 1x ausgetauscht.

Gruß


----------



## Dunga77 (31. Januar 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1300999

Nach einigem hin und her überlegen bleibts nun doch bei mir und bekommt einen neuen dämpfer, kurbeln und co spendiert.

Hätte jemand noch eine Idee wo ich die Lager/Aufnahme für den Hinterbau herbekommen könnte?Besonders die Lagerschalen mit der Stirnlochaufnahme... selten so ein gewürge beim auseinander bauen erlebt 
http:// http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1302484?in=set


----------



## Leserzuschrift (12. Februar 2013)

erledigt


----------



## Gepard (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Bergwerker, ich verkaufe mein Mercury Rohloff aus gesundheitlichen Gründen. 
Bilder siehe meine Fotoalben, näheres per PN.


----------



## superbandit (8. September 2013)

Hey Bergwerk - Community,
am letzten Sonntag habe den Exodus meines KTM erlebt (Rahmenbruch).
Glücklicherweise im Schritttempo und nicht zuvor im Downhill.
Nachmittag habe ich das Bike komplett zerlegt und schon abends im ebay einen Bergwerk Faunus LSD - Rahmen inkl. Manitou Swinger Dämpfer geschossen. Dienstag geliefert, Donnerstag kompl. montiert, Samstag getourt und nächsten Sonntag gehts in die Alpen
Ich denke das Ergebnis des Bikes ist okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis.93 (9. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Bergwerkgemeinde, 
kann mir mal bitte jemand erzählen, warum Bergwerk es nicht schafft ihre Internetseite fertig zu stellen??

LIebe Grüße Dennis


----------



## raffic (10. September 2013)

@ Dennis: ich glaube die sind zu doof dafür.......


----------



## Dennis.93 (12. September 2013)

Das traurige ist, das die schon seid einiger Zeit zu doof dafür sind.
Und auch auf Anfrage nichts passiert?!
Also wenn so auch der restliche Bergwerk-Service ist, ist das keine gute Werbung.


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2013)

Bergwerk ist TOT


----------



## Dennis.93 (27. September 2013)

Das würde natürlich einiges erklären?!


----------



## maddin. (23. Dezember 2013)

Anbei auch mal diverse Fotos meines Hobels, leider ist die Bildqualität nicht so toll


----------



## Rolf (7. September 2014)

Gestern endlich (vorläufig) fertig geworden


----------



## Nikos (28. Oktober 2014)

nach langer, langer Zeit mal wieder die alte Liebe bewegt........


----------



## valium97 (11. April 2016)

SO, nachdem ja bei BERGWERK nix mehr passiert, wüsste ich doch gerne mal, wer der alten Liebe treu geblieben ist???

Ich jedenfalls fahre mein 2004er Faunus noch und nin, bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten, immer noch begeistert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (12. April 2016)

Mein uralt Mercury fährt mittlerweile mit Kindersitz und schlägt sich tapfer. Wird bei uns wohl auch sein Gnadenbrot bekommen


----------



## sonntagskind72 (17. April 2016)

Ich stelle mal mein Gemini DT ein, mit folgender Ausstattung:
Rahmen Bergwerk Gemini DT silber / schwarz Größe M
Dämpfer DT Swiss M210
Gabel Fox Talas X Trail Tune 90-130mm
Vorbau Syntace Force, 80mm
Lenker Syntace Vector 7075 670 mm, 12°
Steuersatz Acros
Griffe Schraubgriffe
Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS
Sattel Selle Italia
Kurbel Shimano XTR 3fach 44/32/22
Kassette Shimano XT 9-fach Kassette 11-34 Zähne
Kette Shimano XTR / Dura-Ace 9-fach
Schaltwerk SRAM X.0
Umwerfer SRAM X.9 Umwerfer 3-fach
Schalthebel SRAM X.0 Trigger 11-fach / 3-fach
Laufradsatz DT Swiss EX 5.1D
Naben DT Swiss 240S
Reifen Continental MountainKing 2.2
Bremsen Magura Louise FR 180/160
Bremsscheiben Magura Louise FR 180/160
Pedale Shimano Klick
Das Gesamtgewicht inkl. der Pedale liegt bei 12,9kg.

Ich werde mich nun von dem Bike trennen, auch wenn es schwerfällt. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Brägel (15. Januar 2017)

So liebe Freunde, jetzt ist es soweit: Mein Bergwerk Faunus in L sucht ein neues Zuhause. Es steht hier in der Bucht zum Verkauf. Da gibts auch weitere Bilder und Infos. Gruß Brägel http://www.ebay.de/itm/322391329081?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Nomercy (19. Juni 2018)

Das Mercury läuft noch ... eben ein Endurance aus 2003.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## mokka_ (19. Juni 2018)

Klassiker


----------



## Rolf (19. Juni 2018)

Ganz schön kalt bei Dir, und das kurz vor der SommerSonnenWende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (19. Juni 2018)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ganz schön kalt bei Dir, und das kurz vor der SommerSonnenWende


Fahre das Bergwerk aktuell (also seit 2-3 Jahren) ausschließlich im Winter (obiges Winterbild ist vom 18. März). Verkauft oder entsorgt wird es wohl nie (und wenn ich den Rahmen an die Wand hänge, egal, es bleibt).




*Hier eins vom 1. Bergwerktreffen am 17.04.2005*

PS: Ist schön, mal wieder hier zu sein.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2018)

Da kommt direkt ein Bisserl Wehmut auf ...


----------



## B.O`Tanic (10. Februar 2021)

Brägel schrieb:


> So liebe Freunde, jetzt ist es soweit: Mein Bergwerk Faunus in L sucht ein neues Zuhause. Es steht hier in der Bucht zum Verkauf. Da gibts auch weitere Bilder und Infos. Gruß Brägel http://www.ebay.de/itm/322391329081?ul_noapp=trueAnhang anzeigen 565140


Hi!   Gibt es hier noch jemanden? - jemanden der das Faunus auch noch kennt?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach den Geometriedaten für das Bergwerk  Faunus 2007 in "L"
Also wenn es hier noch Leben gibt und jemand was weiss, oder jemanden kennt, der etwas wissen könnte. . . .  würde mich schon freuen. .. .


----------



## valium97 (15. Februar 2021)

B.O`Tanic schrieb:


> Hi!   Gibt es hier noch jemanden? - jemanden der das Faunus auch noch kennt?
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach den Geometriedaten für das Bergwerk  Faunus 2007 in "L"
> Also wenn es hier noch Leben gibt und jemand was weiss, oder jemanden kennt, der etwas wissen könnte. . . .  würde mich schon freuen. .. .


Versuch mal die ehemaligen Macher über Tannenwald.de zu erreichen. 😉


----------



## locationmaster (18. Februar 2021)

B.O`Tanic schrieb:


> Hi!   Gibt es hier noch jemanden? - jemanden der das Faunus auch noch kennt?
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach den Geometriedaten für das Bergwerk  Faunus 2007 in "L"
> Also wenn es hier noch Leben gibt und jemand was weiss, oder jemanden kennt, der etwas wissen könnte. . . .  würde mich schon freuen. .. .


Oberrohr = 610mm / Sitzrohr = 505mm / Steuerrohr = 140mm / Radstand = 1106mm


----------



## B.O`Tanic (19. Februar 2021)

locationmaster schrieb:


> Oberrohr = 610mm / Sitzrohr = 505mm / Steuerrohr = 140mm / Radstand = 1106mm


Cool, danke!


----------

